# Sticky  Indy DVD Discussion Thread



## Platt

Time for a new thread, links to the old ones below.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/410223-official-indy-dvd-help-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/459563-official-indy-dvd-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/529232-official-indy-dvd-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/970713-official-indy-dvd-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Count Vertigo

Reboot? Nice being the first reply. Personally I can't wait for the AAW shows and the CHIKARA season that has just begun.


----------



## Concrete

And so we begin again. 

Speaking of that AAW 2/19 card, it does look hot:

SAMI CALLIHAN vs. EDDIE KINGSTON
Two have my favorite indie wrestlers of the '10s going at it even with Sami being gone for so long. Probably going to bust each other up.

RYAN BOZ/RUSS JONES vs. ABYSS/KONGO KONG[MONSTERS BALL]
If you are going to have Abyss wrestle then you might as well have it be with three other large lads with weapons in play.

ZERO GRAVITY vs. DAVEY VEGA/MATT FITCHETT
So. Many. Spots. You don't even know.

AR FOX vs. MATT CAGE
Another high octane match on this card. They had a really good match in EVOLVE last year so look forward to them doing it again.


----------



## Brock

Got the Kevin Steen; Not Another Steen DVD today. In comparison to WWE, PWG do a great job IMO when picking the matches for these compilation dvds.

This along with the recent Young Bucks best of features the best of the best tbh.

Hoping to get the Generico one next.


----------



## Even Flow

A few new RF DVD previews:


----------



## Platt

SMV just released a BOTI for Ethan Page 












> 1. Interview - 105 Minutes
> 2. Ethan Page vs. Sterling James Keenan (VPW "Summer Bash 2" 8/16/08)
> 3. Ethan Page vs. Teddy Stigma (VPW "We Live for This" 2/20/09)
> 4. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin (IWA Mid-South "Benefit for Acid Jazz" 6/7/09)
> 5. Ethan Page vs. Adam Cole vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Greg Excellent (Force 1 "No More Sorrow" 4/30/10)
> 6. Ethan Page vs. Josh Alexander (AIW "It Feels Good to be a Gangsta" 4/26/13)
> 7. Ethan Page vs. Player Uno (C*4 "Triumph" 11/23/13)
> 8. Ethan Page vs. Player Dos (C*4 "Maximum Overdrive" 3/14/14)
> 9. Ethan Page vs. Buff Bagwell (AIW "JLIT- Night 2" 5/24/14)
> 10. Ethan Page vs. Louis Lyndon (IWC "Super Indy XIII" 6/14/14)
> 11. Dog Collar match: Ethan Page vs. Eddie Kingston (AIW "Hell on Earth X" 11/28/14)
> 12. Ethan Page vs. RD Evans (Alpha 1 "Mat Rats" 1/18/15)
> 13. Extreme Rules: Ethan Page vs. Tyler Thomas (Alpha 1 "Immortal Kombat 3" 5/10/15)
> 14. Ethan Page vs. Biff Busick (Alpha 1 "Assemble" 6/14/15)
> 15. Ethan Page & Josh Alexander vs. Gym Rats (Alpha 1 "Seppuku" 7/12/15)
> 16. Ethan Page vs. Allysin Kay (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
> 17. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano (AAW "Jawbreaker" 10/9/15)


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, never understood the hype for Ethan Page.


----------



## dezpool

Skipping that BOTI DVD. Not really into Page.


----------



## Corey

First two matches announced for Wrestlecon. Taking advantage of the Scurll/Ospreay hype and I guess those two are strictly working just the two EVOLVE events and not the WWN Supershow.


----------



## sharkboy22

Extremely late on this but here it goes. 

*PWG BOLA- Stage One​*
1. Brian Cage vs Aerostar **1/2*
-Ok-ish opener but there were a lot of botches in this one. Finish fell flat.

2. Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett *****
-Really solid match. Both styles meshed well. Dug the finish. No complaints here.

3. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay ****3/4
*-I may be overrating it but I enjoyed this a lot. Had a really old school CZW BOTB vibe to it. Two young guys just going out there and killing it. 

4. Angelico/Evans vs Ricochet/Swann ****1/4*
-Exactly what you would expect given the names in it. Really good match. 

5. Trent vs Trevor Lee *****
-Nothing too memorable but a really solid match. 

6. Drago vs Pentagon Jr. ***1/4*
-I honestly just couldn't get into this one at all tbh. I felt like it was missing something, just not sure what that thing is. But coming out of it, I was a bit let down. Time constraints didn't help at all either. 

7. Fenix vs Matt Sydal ****1/2*
-Now this was good, really good. Sydal could have sold the leg better but overall this was a damn fine tournament match. 

8. Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs Eurotrash ****1/2
*
-Pretty much what you'd expect from these opening night BOLA tag match main event. Impressive debut for Scurll. 

*STAGE TWO*​1. Marty Scurll vs Rich Swann ***1/2*
-Good opener. Finish was a bit iffy but it was enjoyable for what it was.

2. Angelico vs Jack Evans :lmao
-I honestly don't know where I'll place this match on the star scale but goddamn Jack Evans killed it out there...on the mic! Lots of antics and shenanigans during the match that are highlights of this tournament. For some reason, Evans wanted to be a heel during this tournament and by God did he entertain. 

3. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher ****1/2*
-Solid work from these two as expected.

4. Aerostar/Fenix vs Drago/Pentagon Jr ******
-Yes, I'm overrating it but I was marking out the entire time. Loved this match so much. Had a sort of TLC II vibe to it, minus the tables, ladders and chairs of course. Drago and Pentagon made up for the previous night. 

5. Tommy End vs Drew Gulak ***3/4*
-This was on its way to being something great, then it just ended. Still a well booked and well executed match given its spot on the card.

6. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway ****3/4*
Wow. So this was good. Really damn good. Really, really damn good. Ok, this was great. Where was this Drew Galloway in WWE? I take back everything I said about him being dull and boring because he was the opposite of it in this match. Speedball plays the underdog role so well and Galloway just knows how to throw his weight around in the ring. One of the best of the tournament if you ask me.

7. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr *****
-I found this match to be just 'good'. Nothing really blew me away and nothing really stood out.

8. Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs Biff Busick/Andrew Everett/Trevor Lee ****1/2*
- This match lacked any real structure and it felt like they were just taking turns doing big spots and hitting each other with stuff. Meh, it was fun to watch but I don't see myself ever returning to it again tbh. 



Spoiler: in case anyone still hasn't seen it



*FINAL STAGE*​1. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans ***1/2*
-Again, not sure what to make of these Jack Evans matches other than, what the hell possessed him? Whatever it was, it made for some of the most entertaining highlights of the night.

2. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero ***3/4*
-A decent match. Felt like the finish wasn't necessary but it is what it is. 

3. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurll *****
-Another good bout. I believe this would have been a first time encounter between the two. 

4. Pentagon Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr. ****1/2*
-I liked this. Hardly doubt these two ever crossed paths before but if this is going to be the first and only time then I am quite pleased with what I got.

5. Mike Bailey vs Tommy End ****1/4*
-Kicks, kicks and kicks! Loved the atmosphere for this one as well. Tommy, Tommy Fucking End! Speed-fucking-ball!

6. Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal ****1/4*
-Another quality match. 

7. Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs Ricochet/Swann/Angelico/Fenix/Angelico *****
-Typical multi-man tag team intermission match. 

8. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans ***1/2*
-Forget Chris is awesome, Jack is awesome. Not much to write about tbh, except for the fact that Evans is the reason the Rock finally tweeted Chuck and Trent.

9. Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay *****
-Standard Bailey arsenal vs standard Ospreay arsenal. Not a bad match but you can tell they were just hitting their signature moves because, well, fuck it we've been going nonstop for three nights now.

10. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll ****1/4*
-I liked this match. Had a really nice World of Sport feel to it. *clap* British wrestling *clap*

11. Team Ciampa vs Team Taylor *****
-Another fun tag team match for a break. They recycled the slow-mo spot from last year but who cares? At the time this was part of Chuck's 'retirement' tour. It was fun and it served its purpose. 

12. Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***
-Oh, fuck off. After three fun nights of wrestling this piece of shit match is what ends it? From the moment I saw that Hero was going to the finals I jsut knew that they was going to be some hokey, contrived, stupid looking three-way chain wrestling. And guess what? There was! What made it worse was the stupid comedy spots that, imo, had no place in the FINALS of a tournament. I get that everyone was tired but maybe, just maybe shaving 15 minutes off of it would have helped. Just a terrible match.



A fun weekend of wrestling marred by an awful finals. Jack Evans was the real MVP of this tournament though (Y)


----------



## sXeMope

I'm selling a couple of DVD bundles. Figured I'd post for anyone who may be interested.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111898310661

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111898312632

If anyone from Canada is interested let me know. I listed it in USD because I figured it would likely be sold to someone there, and the Canadian Dollar is worth significantly less than the US Dollar so I wanted to even it out a little.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Can't go wrong with a CHIKARA show, nothing exceptional but all the matches were at the very least decent :thumbsup

Card:










Looking forward to the rest of the season, hope something big happens since 15 was so calm and all.


----------



## sharkboy22

Another DVD review cause I'm bored. 

*DG USA: UPRISING 2012​*
1. Pinkie Sanchez & Arik Cannon vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant ★★½

2. Akira Tozawa vs Samuray Del Sol ★★★¼

3. Johnny Gargano vs John Davis ½★

4. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs The Super Smash Brothers ★★★½

5. Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak and Orange Cassidy vs Scott Reed, Caleb Konley & Cheech ★½

6. El Generico vs Sami Callian ★★★½

7. CIMA & AR Fox vs Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito ★

-Opening match was meh. Ugh, Arik Cannon. Post match the Scene attacks the DUF. I thought DUF were heels but clearly they're not. I don't know. 

-Tozawa/Del Sol was neat. Only problem I really had was Del Sol eating shit on the barricade and barely selling it. But whatever. 

-Gargano/Davis existed solely to advance the angle. Don't think it went more than one minute.

-Tag team match was pretty damn fun as expected. The wrong tag match main evented.

-Sigh, The Scene. 

-Generico/Callihan was good but that's about it. Had higher expectations. 

-Fuck the main event. I'm so glad DG USA is no longer around. I own 13 DG USA DVDs and apart from a match or two, the shows are pretty damn boring largely in part due to the generic, cut and paste Dragon Gate wrestlers. I'm not familiar with the smaller promotions in Japan but I have a hard time believing Horiguchi is a star- in any country. 

And I've always found CIMA to be overrated. Quite frankly, the only good talent to come from there, imo, is Tozawa and Yamato. The rest put me to sleep. The "do more" philosophy" of Dragon Gate doesn't help either. This match was basically generic Japanese moves combined with one of the worst heat segments ever! The match is a plodding mess (like pretty much any other match in DGUSA featuring the DG roster) and I popped for the finish not because it was good but because it was finally over. Terrible match and terrible main event for an overall terribly booked show. Are the DUF heels or faces? What about the Gentleman's Club? I'm not a fan of shades of gray booking at all. DGUSA has got to be Gabe's biggest failed experiment ever. And why am I stressing over a show that took place in 2012?

Despite three good matches, none of them are strong enough to really warrant the purchase of this show. I got this DVD for $5 in the Highspots Clearance section. I don't even think it's worth that little.


----------



## Corey

AJ Styles' final indy appearance and match against Corey Hollis was released in full on Facebook today. https://www.facebook.com/654654874650427/videos/933866000062645/


----------



## sharkboy22

Saw this in the pre-order section on Highspots.


----------



## Cleavage

:mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa

A new WWN Freebie! And it's one hell of a match. A top-3 singles match ever for Ambrose, imo.


----------



## Corey

WOW


----------



## sXeMope

Not a first time encounter, but it's cool to see a bigger promotion in the US book it.


----------



## RKing85

"Sigh, The Scene."

Never has so little said so much. I think that's pretty much everyone's thought. 

Which is a shame cause I met Caleb Konley once and it was one of the nicest "talk to a wrestler" experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Corey

Tier 1 Wrestling's event March to Victory is now gonna be available for iPPV at wwnlive.com. It's Sunday March 20th and the first match signed is a first time encounter between Timothy Thatcher & Michael Elgin. In the main event, Anthony Nese will be challenging Rude Boy Riley for the Tier 1 Championship, unless Shane Strickland wins the belt on 2/27, and in that case it would be a triple threat match. Cool news for the company.


----------



## Platt

As gutted as I am about Danielson retiring I have to admit I marked a little bit for this tweet from Austin Aries :$


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696875911560343552


----------



## Brock

Might be a silly question lol but, did you send Aries that set yourself, Platt?


----------



## Platt

I gave him and Bryan copies at a show in 2008, amazing to see he still has it.


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> I gave him and Bryan copies at a show in 2008, amazing to see he still has it.


Wow. Great artwork too btw 

Love the set myself too.


----------



## Corey

A bit outdated on this matchup.


----------



## sXeMope

First clip from the recent UWA return show.






Production looks phenomenal for an indy fed. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Count Vertigo

sXeMope said:


> First clip from the recent UWA return show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production looks phenomenal for an indy fed. Can't wait to see this.


Agreed, when will the show be out? Hopefully someone puts it up on XWT for us folks in Europe that have no way of ordering DVDs.


----------



## sXeMope

Count Vertigo said:


> Agreed, when will the show be out? Hopefully someone puts it up on XWT for us folks in Europe that have no way of ordering DVDs.


Not sure. I asked on Twitter a while ago if the show will be released and they said it would 100% be released, but the Abbadon show that Osiris ran a year ago has never been released. I'd say that it will be released digitally as well as, or maybe even as opposed to, DVD/Blu Ray. I'm definitely gonna buy this one if I can find the funds because I want UWA to be a full-time thing again. They did so much for the Canadian indy scene. I don't think that all the great Canadian feds like Alpha-1, Smash, C*4 etc would exist, or be as good as they are, had it not been for the influence of UWA.


----------



## Platt

Is this the same UWA who had the really annoying commentator and use to use Ultimo Dragon a lot?


----------



## Rah

Nah, that was a Mexican promotion that shut down a couple decades back.

Scratch that, yes it is. UWE/UWA/UWA Hardcore. Would it kill promoters to differentiate their products?


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Is this the same UWA who had the really annoying commentator and use to use Ultimo Dragon a lot?


Yeah. I didn't think Joe E. Slick was that bad though. He wasn't great, but there are worse. Not sure if he'll be involved in this incarnation of UWA though. IIRC Osiris said in one of the blog posts on the UWA website that he bought his brothers (Joe E. Slick) half of the company.


----------



## FITZ

PWG: Pearl Habra 
*
The Young Bucks vs. Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins *

It started out a little rough and I thought I was going to see something boring. The Bucks seemed terribly boring at first as they seemed to mostly do arm drags and then put guys in arm bars. And it’s not like Hook or Perkins are filled with personality either. Things did pick up and I did see some strategy of the Bucks to work the arm of whoever they were in the ring with. Nick Jackson eventually ended up getting isolated and I was impressed with how good some of the tag team moves looked. Nick makes the tag and Matt comes into the ring. Everything was going well but then seconds after making a hot tag after being alone in the ring Nick immediately comes back into the ring for double team. It’s stuff like that why I like the Bucks a lot more now then what I used to. They made the hot tag and things were fun for a while before we got the end. Solid opener and not a bad match. The beginning wasn’t great and there were a few dumb moments but it was mostly fun.
***½* 


_2-Out-Of-3 Falls_
*Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero* 

I liked it a lot. They were stiff as hell and both guys showed off a little bit of a mean streak. I would have preferred if one guy had decided to play more of a heel. I thought Strong was just going to go full heel at the start of the match but that didn’t last as he was playing to the crowd soon after. They were close to having an amazing match and with a real heel I think they would have pulled it off. As it stands what they did was really good.
****½* 


*Scorpio Sky and Ronin vs. Phoenix Star and Zokre *

I liked this a lot. Ronin was pretty great here. He was so much bigger than his opponents but he still took some good bumps for them and his offense was pretty devastating looking. You had some cool spots from Phoenix Star and Zokre and you had some bad looking spots from them as well. All in all you had a big man in red lucha gear beating the shit out of little guys and taking big bombs as well and you two guys flying all over the place. It makes it hard to dislike the match. 
*****


_No Disqualification Match:_
*Chris Hero w/Candice LaRae vs. Human Tornado *

I really like the chemistry these guys have together. They are able to convey that they dislike each other a lot but they do moves that you wouldn’t normally think are appropriate in a blood feud and make it work. They had a good brawl and fought all over the place and used a bunch of weapons. I loved their brawling outside the ring and they had some brutal spots inside the ring as the match wore on. I think I’ve seen almost every match in this feud and I’ve yet to find a match that I didn’t like. 
****¼ *

_
PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Dynasty(c) w/Jade Chung vs. The Young Bucks *

There were some good things about the match but overall I wasn’t impressed very much. The Bucks felt like underdogs at the end and I was happy that they were able to get that part right. Joey Ryan and Scott Lost are frustrating because they’re funny as heels before the match starts but once the bell rings they have a hard time showing any of that personality. The Bucks also did a few things that annoyed me. For the second time of the night there was a hot tag and then the guy making the hot tag was back into the match fine soon after. This time he tagged back in right after being isolated for a long time. Heel Young Bucks are just so much better. 
***¼ *

_
PWG Championship Match: _
*Low-Ki(c) vs. El Generico *

I don’t know why anyone would want to work with Low-Ki. He’s going to get in 90% of the offense, he’s going to stiff you, and then he’s going over cleanly. It was a good match because Generico is one of the most sympathetic people ever and my favorite guy to watch challenge for a title. He always make me doubt that he’s going to lose and he always makes me want to see him win. He got beat up bad and showed a lot of heart. The match was super entertaining and he almost had me fooled for a second. Glad the show ended on a high note.
****¾*​
It’s not an amazing show or anything but I signed up for a free week in the new Highspots website and watched this. Oh and it was under 2 hours so it makes for easy viewing. Plenty of quality matches despite none being classics or anything.




Corey said:


> A bit outdated on this matchup.


I'm going to Wrestlecon in Dallas this year and I love the random matches like these that they book. It's all part of the fun of their cards. You get just a weird mix of old WWE guys and some amazing indy wrestlers. A little something for everyone.


----------



## RKing85

does wwnlive do discounts if you order multiple Mania weekend shows?

I'm thinking both EVOLVE shows and the Supershow probably too.


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> does wwnlive do discounts if you order multiple Mania weekend shows?
> 
> I'm thinking both EVOLVE shows and the Supershow probably too.


Somewhat, yes. They typically do the Buy 3 Get 1 Free type deal where if you buy all three from the weekend you get to choose one from the past (any WWN company I believe) that you can watch VOD anytime for free. I'm not sure whether you have to choose live iPPV only ($9.99 each) or live iPPV and VOD ($14.99 each) to get that deal though.

If they announce something on the alerts, I'll be sure to post it for you.


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> Somewhat, yes. They typically do the Buy 3 Get 1 Free type deal where if you buy all three from the weekend you get to choose one from the past (any WWN company I believe) that you can watch VOD anytime for free. I'm not sure whether you have to choose live iPPV only ($9.99 each) or live iPPV and VOD ($14.99 each) to get that deal though.
> 
> If they announce something on the alerts, I'll be sure to post it for you.


Note: You do not get a discount on the actual WrestleMania weekend shows. It is a rib I assume at this point since people have been clamoring for it for some time.


----------



## Rah

Corey said:


> A bit outdated on this matchup.


Nothing quite as outdated as this mixed-event card



> The iPPV event will feature a "quadruple" main event:
> 
> Wrestling: Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.
> Boxing: Roy Jones Jr. vs. A fan
> MMA: Ken Shamrock vs. Dan Severn
> Grappling: Chael Sonnen vs. Michael Bisping


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Note: You do not get a discount on the actual WrestleMania weekend shows. It is a rib I assume at this point since people have been clamoring for it for some time.


Really? I didn't know that then if that's the case. Guess it's $14.99 either way.



Rah said:


> Nothing quite as outdated as this mixed-event card


Not sure if this is a shot taken at me because I actually made a thread about this, or if you genuine just found it and were comparing. 

Either way, yes, both have some folks past their prime. I thought Lance Storm had a retirement match a while back, but I may have been thinking of someone else. Jerry Lynn maybe? Idk


----------



## RKing85

yeah, he did Jerry Lynn's retirement match. Or at least one of the matches on Lynn's retirement tour.

No way I am missing Ricochet/Ospreay


----------



## sXeMope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgKNiOufu8w

First taste of the recent UWA show. Can't wait to see the full show. Kinda miss Joe E. Slick on commentary but I'm sure I'm in the minority there.


----------



## Corey

Big NEW show coming up. Mysterio will be wrestling here as well.


----------



## Corey

I'm just gonna keep posting these indy matches and shows that I find in hopes that I discover something new for at least one solitary person to either watch or attend. 

Empire State Wrestling is doing a show next month. @dezpool and @Leon Knuckles this isn't too far from you guys. https://www.facebook.com/events/514086218771401/










**ESW Heavyweight Title:* Kevin Bennett vs Will Calrissian
*Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano
**ESW Tag Team Title Match:* Rochester Wrecking Crew vs. *Frankie Feathers & Jonny Puma (c)
**Loser Leaves ESW - Bunkhouse Match*: Dick Justice vs. Brandon Thurston
*Cloudy vs. Player Uno
*Space Monkey vs. Chris Cooper
*John McChesney vs. Jay Freddie
*Cody Deaner vs. Bill Collier

--------------------------------

Then in a completely different part of New York, House of Glory is putting on a bit of a supercard to kick their year off next Saturday night. https://www.facebook.com/events/567808040038329/


----------



## sXeMope

Smiley vs. Sami Callihan sounds like a really fun match. Smiley is one of those guys who's really under-rated IMO. Really love watching him on the Beyond shows. Kind of surprised that he's the HOG Champion because while he is good, I never really saw him as a top-tier talent.

Someone uploaded the Blu Ray versions of ASW11 on XWT. 20+gb each but for 1080p untouched quality I'll check it out. I have a bunch of blank BD-R discs laying around with no purpose anyways :mark:

--

Dropped the price a little on these DVD bundles if anyone's interested.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111907217694?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111907215550?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE update with a slew of match announcements:



















Thatcher/Callihan, gotta be the ultimate dream match for @Rah


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Corey said:


> EVOLVE update with a slew of match announcements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatcher/Callihan, gotta be the ultimate dream match for @Rah


I so wish I didn't have a ticket to Mercury Rising and the Wrestlecon Supershow, gonna be hard to decide which one to attend, would love to see Sabre vs Hero live


----------



## Corey

Making my way through CZW Seventeen and Lio Rush & Joey Janela had one hell of 2 out of 3 falls match for the Wired Championship. Janela took some disgusting bumps, but I loved his tenacity with the crossface. Rush looked great too and it makes me excited to see what he can do in ROH. *** 1/2+

Masada vs. AR Fox was a good opener and the second half of the show looks promising.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> I so wish I didn't have a ticket to Mercury Rising and the Wrestlecon Supershow, gonna be hard to decide which one to attend, would love to see Sabre vs Hero live


Hot damn, that does sound like a tough decision. From what I've watched at home as far Wrestlecon vs. WWNLive Mania weekend shows, it seems like you'd have more fun at Wrestlecon, but you're likely to see a better and/or great match from Mercury Rising. Toughie!


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> Making my way through CZW Seventeen and Lio Rush & Joey Janela had one hell of 2 out of 3 falls match for the Wired Championship. Janela took some disgusting bumps, but I loved his tenacity with the crossface. Rush looked great too and it makes me excited to see what he can do in ROH. *** 1/2+
> 
> Masada vs. AR Fox was a good opener and the second half of the show looks promising.
> 
> 
> Hot damn, that does sound like a tough decision. From what I've watched at home as far Wrestlecon vs. WWNLive Mania weekend shows, it seems like you'd have more fun at Wrestlecon, but you're likely to see a better and/or great match from Mercury Rising. Toughie!


I really loved Sami vs Mike Bailey! One of my favorite matches so far this year. Janela is crazy for the stuff he takes, great match between them.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: PWG All Star Weekend XI Review











*PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND XI*

*NIGHT 1*

Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Andrews - **3/4*
_A fine opener. I wouldn't call it good, but it wasn't necessarily bad either. Mandrews did his flippy stuff, and Chuckie T actually kinda worked the match as a big man, as he did some power moves._

Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll - ****1/2*
_The pre-match banter was great, and the match itself was awesome, as well. Lots of cool counters & sequences; and they didn't go into the overkill territory. Awesome stuff!_

The American Wolves vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - ****1/2*
_Well, this was much better than expected! I was afraid that this match would be all about all 4 men getting their shit in, with ridiculous amount of big moves & nearfalls, but that wasn't the case. Eddie & Davey actually worked the match as underdogs against The Machines. Big Mike & The Cage did their usual power moves, and The Wolves tried their best to fight against them. Really good match._

Drew Gulak vs. Sami Callihan - *****
_Very intense, fast paced & action packed battle between the 2. Sami was on fire, and I am very happy to see him back in PWG. Good match._

Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay - *****
_Trevor worked the match as a total heel, talking shit to the crowd, flipping them off & just throwing Ospreay around. And it was awesome. Ospreay got some of his shit in, during his comebacks, but the match was mostly dominated by Trevor, and I thought he did really well on that role. Another good match!_

Mike Bailey vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2*
_This match was kind of a mixed bag. It had solid wrestling throughout it, some cool comedy stuff (CHAINSAW~!), but there was one thing that annoyed me greatly. Omega worked the hell out of Speedball's leg, and Speedball just pretty much refused to sell it. That kinda ruined what could've been a ***+ match for me._

The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa - **1/4*
_Didn't really like this at all. Bucks doing their thing was pretty fun, but Gargano & Ciampa do nothing for me. I think they are just awful._

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Matt Sydal - **1/4*
_This was so, so, so, SO disappointing. I wasn't feeling it at all. It was pretty slow paced, with no real story being told. Easily the worst Roddy title defense so far. Really dull stuff. The most disappointing PWG match of 2015, for sure. Oh well, at least the post-match stuff was awesome._

*NIGHT 2*

Chuck Taylor vs. Kikutaro - *FUN FUN FUN*
_This was AWESOME. Excellent comedy match!_

Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****

Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - *1/4**

Mark Andrews vs. Ricochet - ***

Trevor Lee vs. Matt Sydal - ***

Kenny Omega vs. Will Ospreay - ***

Adam Cole, Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs. Chris Hero, Mike Bailey & The World's Cutest Tag Team - *****1/2*
_HOLY SHIT what a WILD match. Fantastic way to end PWG's 2015!_​


----------



## NakNak

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: PWG All Star Weekend XI Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND XI*
> 
> *NIGHT 1*
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Andrews - **3/4*
> _A fine opener. I wouldn't call it good, but it wasn't necessarily bad either. Mandrews did his flippy stuff, and Chuckie T actually kinda worked the match as a big man, as he did some power moves._
> 
> Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll - ****1/2*
> _The pre-match banter was great, and the match itself was awesome, as well. Lots of cool counters & sequences; and they didn't go into the overkill territory. Awesome stuff!_
> 
> The American Wolves vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - ****1/2*
> _Well, this was much better than expected! I was afraid that this match would be all about all 4 men getting their shit in, with ridiculous amount of big moves & nearfalls, but that wasn't the case. Eddie & Davey actually worked the match as underdogs against The Machines. Big Mike & The Cage did their usual power moves, and The Wolves tried their best to fight against them. Really good match._
> 
> Drew Gulak vs. Sami Callihan - *****
> _Very intense, fast paced & action packed battle between the 2. Sami was on fire, and I am very happy to see him back in PWG. Good match._
> 
> Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay - *****
> _Trevor worked the match as a total heel, talking shit to the crowd, flipping them off & just throwing Ospreay around. And it was awesome. Ospreay got some of his shit in, during his comebacks, but the match was mostly dominated by Trevor, and I thought he did really well on that role. Another good match!_
> 
> Mike Bailey vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2*
> _This match was kind of a mixed bag. It had solid wrestling throughout it, some cool comedy stuff (CHAINSAW~!), but there was one thing that annoyed me greatly. Omega worked the hell out of Speedball's leg, and Speedball just pretty much refused to sell it. That kinda ruined what could've been a ***+ match for me._
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa - **1/4*
> _Didn't really like this at all. Bucks doing their thing was pretty fun, but Gargano & Ciampa do nothing for me. I think they are just awful._
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Roderick Strong (c) vs. Matt Sydal - **1/4*
> _This was so, so, so, SO disappointing. I wasn't feeling it at all. It was pretty slow paced, with no real story being told. Easily the worst Roddy title defense so far. Really dull stuff. The most disappointing PWG match of 2015, for sure. Oh well, at least the post-match stuff was awesome._
> 
> *NIGHT 2*
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Kikutaro - *FUN FUN FUN*
> _This was AWESOME. Excellent comedy match!_
> 
> Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****
> 
> Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - *1/4**
> 
> Mark Andrews vs. Ricochet - ***
> 
> Trevor Lee vs. Matt Sydal - ***
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. Will Ospreay - ***
> 
> Adam Cole, Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs. Chris Hero, Mike Bailey & The World's Cutest Tag Team - *****1/2*
> _HOLY SHIT what a WILD match. Fantastic way to end PWG's 2015!_​


Night 2 was that bad? Wow, at least it has that fun opener


----------



## NastyYaffa

NakNak said:


> Night 2 was that bad? Wow, at least it has that fun opener


After the 4 awful matches in a row, I was really down on the show, but the absolutely FANTASTIC main event saved it from being awful. And yes, that opener was so much fun! Kikutaro & Chuckie T are awesome.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: PWG All Star Weekend XI Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND XI*
> 
> *NIGHT 1*
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Andrews - **3/4*
> _A fine opener. I wouldn't call it good, but it wasn't necessarily bad either. Mandrews did his flippy stuff, and Chuckie T actually kinda worked the match as a big man, as he did some power moves._
> 
> Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll - ****1/2*
> _The pre-match banter was great, and the match itself was awesome, as well. Lots of cool counters & sequences; and they didn't go into the overkill territory. Awesome stuff!_
> 
> The American Wolves vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - ****1/2*
> _Well, this was much better than expected! I was afraid that this match would be all about all 4 men getting their shit in, with ridiculous amount of big moves & nearfalls, but that wasn't the case. Eddie & Davey actually worked the match as underdogs against The Machines. Big Mike & The Cage did their usual power moves, and The Wolves tried their best to fight against them. Really good match._
> 
> Drew Gulak vs. Sami Callihan - *****
> _Very intense, fast paced & action packed battle between the 2. Sami was on fire, and I am very happy to see him back in PWG. Good match._
> 
> Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay - *****
> _Trevor worked the match as a total heel, talking shit to the crowd, flipping them off & just throwing Ospreay around. And it was awesome. Ospreay got some of his shit in, during his comebacks, but the match was mostly dominated by Trevor, and I thought he did really well on that role. Another good match!_
> 
> Mike Bailey vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2*
> _This match was kind of a mixed bag. It had solid wrestling throughout it, some cool comedy stuff (CHAINSAW~!), but there was one thing that annoyed me greatly. Omega worked the hell out of Speedball's leg, and Speedball just pretty much refused to sell it. That kinda ruined what could've been a ***+ match for me._
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa - **1/4*
> _Didn't really like this at all. Bucks doing their thing was pretty fun, but Gargano & Ciampa do nothing for me. I think they are just awful._
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> Roderick Strong (c) vs. Matt Sydal - **1/4*
> _This was so, so, so, SO disappointing. I wasn't feeling it at all. It was pretty slow paced, with no real story being told. Easily the worst Roddy title defense so far. Really dull stuff. The most disappointing PWG match of 2015, for sure. Oh well, at least the post-match stuff was awesome._
> 
> *NIGHT 2*
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. Kikutaro - *FUN FUN FUN*
> _This was AWESOME. Excellent comedy match!_
> 
> Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****
> 
> Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - *1/4**
> 
> Mark Andrews vs. Ricochet - ***
> 
> Trevor Lee vs. Matt Sydal - ***
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. Will Ospreay - ***
> 
> Adam Cole, Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs. Chris Hero, Mike Bailey & The World's Cutest Tag Team - *****1/2*
> _HOLY SHIT what a WILD match. Fantastic way to end PWG's 2015!_​


:lol

Your ratings are always a joke.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Alright_Mate said:


> :lol
> 
> Your ratings are always a joke.


*1/4 post


----------



## sXeMope

dezpool said:


> I really loved Sami vs Mike Bailey! One of my favorite matches so far this year. Janela is crazy for the stuff he takes, great match between them.


Joey Janela is the white AR Fox. I haven't seen a ton of his work, but one of the first matches of his I saw was at a Beyond Wrestling Secret Show. The venue they run those shows in is a Training School and have a ring similar to the one Chikara used to have (The one what was only like, a foot off the ground). He did a Swanton from the top rope to the apron. I've seen a lot of shit in wrestling, and it made me cringe seeing that spot.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> *Joey Janela is the white AR Fox*. I haven't seen a ton of his work, but one of the first matches of his I saw was at a Beyond Wrestling Secret Show. The venue they run those shows in is a Training School and have a ring similar to the one Chikara used to have (The one what was only like, a foot off the ground). He did a Swanton from the top rope to the apron. I've seen a lot of shit in wrestling, and it made me cringe seeing that spot.


The match with Rush was the first one I've ever seen from him and I can already see that being true. Guy was literally LOOKING to take bumps it seemed like. I swear he never made it the top rope and came off on his own power. :lol


----------



## sharkboy22

The first time I saw Janela was at last year's CZW anniversary event. 

The AR Fox comparisons are startling because that's not the worker I saw just one year ago. I think the match I think @sXeMope is talking about is Janela vs Gary Jay. I did take note of the stupid bump but didn't make much of it. But if that's the case, it seems as if he's doing it to make a name for himself and put himself out there. He recently did a no-rope barbed wire match in OPW so he definitely wants it. I think he has a lot of potential and I hope he gets the big break he's looking for. Otherwise, he's not going to have a career by 25. Then again, the same was said about AR Fox so who knows. I just think Janela is way too talented to be relying on big bumps to get over.


----------



## Even Flow

Congrats to Joey Ryan


----------



## Platt

Gotta love that he still stole the win.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah. I lol'ed at that part.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> The first time I saw Janela was at last year's CZW anniversary event.
> 
> The AR Fox comparisons are startling because that's not the worker I saw just one year ago. I think the match I think @sXeMope is talking about is Janela vs Gary Jay. I did take note of the stupid bump but didn't make much of it. But if that's the case, it seems as if he's doing it to make a name for himself and put himself out there. He recently did a no-rope barbed wire match in OPW so he definitely wants it. I think he has a lot of potential and I hope he gets the big break he's looking for. Otherwise, he's not going to have a career by 25. Then again, the same was said about AR Fox so who knows. I just think Janela is way too talented to be relying on big bumps to get over.


I don't remember the specific match, just that one spot. I agree that he's doing stuff he doesn't need to in order to make a name for himself, but the same can be said for most of the guys on the indies. A while ago he wrestled a match against an invisible man, and he's a rare breed of Junior Heavyweight that actually has a character/persona that goes beyond being a guy who can do flippy stuff. He could probably do pretty good for himself on that character alone.

I could be wrong but I feel like he's already over 25. I remember one of his matches, the commentators mentioned that he's been around for 10 years but only just now making a name for himself.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Even Flow said:


> Congrats to Joey Ryan


That is some good shit. Just saw it on ESPN's web site. I wonder how Vince feels about that. Being on ESPN not the proposal >


----------



## dezpool

sXeMope said:


> I don't remember the specific match, just that one spot. I agree that he's doing stuff he doesn't need to in order to make a name for himself, but the same can be said for most of the guys on the indies. A while ago he wrestled a match against an invisible man, and he's a rare breed of Junior Heavyweight that actually has a character/persona that goes beyond being a guy who can do flippy stuff. He could probably do pretty good for himself on that character alone.
> 
> I could be wrong but I feel like he's already over 25. I remember one of his matches, the commentators mentioned that he's been around for 10 years but only just now making a name for himself.


I definitely remember hearing the 10 years in the business comment too, in comparison to Lio Rush having only a year and a half or something. I first noticed the risky stuff he was doing when Janela faced Rush at Cage Of Death. Some really brutal spots.


----------



## Corey

Idk how good this will be, but woah!


----------



## Count Vertigo

Corey said:


> Idk how good this will be, but woah!


Ray Rowe is definitely a hidden gem, I'm happy that he is finally getting a break in ROH. I expect an industry standard brawl from these 2.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE has made every match official for the Zack Sabre Jr. 'Best in the World' Series:

-EVOLVE 56 vs. The WWN Icon: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Johnny Gargano (March 19)
-EVOLVE 57 vs. The Technician: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Drew Gulak (March 20)
-EVOLVE 58 vs. The Flyer: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay (April 1)
-EVOLVE 59 vs. The Fighter: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (April 2)
-WWN Supershow vs. The Rival: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero (April 2)

Good GOD! And yeah you read that right, he's pulling double duty on 4/2.


----------



## Even Flow

My Shimmer DVD's finally came :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

So i've just done another order with Prazak.

I ordered Volumes 61-64 + 66. But I had to get Volume 65 from ebay since he doesn't have it in stock at the moment.


----------



## Platt

I'm waiting for 74 & 75 to go on pre-order before I make my next order, I like watching the shows from the same taping in one go. I'm hoping with the next tapings after Mania not till June that they might actually get fully caught up for once.


----------



## Corey

Wrestlecon Supershow just got way fucking cooler. JEALOUS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702163455407591424


----------



## Rah

Corey said:


> Thatcher/Callihan, gotta be the ultimate dream match for @Rah


:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone

I really wish I checked my notifications more often, because this just made my week.


----------



## Corey

More EVOLVE match announcements that I hope tickles everyone's fancy.
_
- Chris Hero vs. Tracy Williams has been signed for EVOLVE 56 in Queens, NY!

- Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins is set for EVOLVE 56 on March 19th!

- Tracy Williams vs. Sami Callihan is official for EVOLVE 57 in Brooklyn, NY on March 20th!

- Mike Bailey will make his EVOLVE return in New York on March 18th & 19th!

- Ricochet has been added to EVOLVE 58 on April 1st in Dallas, TX!

- Chris Hero & Tommy End vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams is official for EVOLVE 58!

- Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams will take place at EVOLVE 59 at noon on April 2nd in Dallas, TX. If Gargano & Galloway are still EVOLVE Tag Team Champions, the titles will be on the line!

- The Six Man Tag Team Tradition will continue at WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2016 at 8pm on April 2nd in Dallas, TX. We are very excited to announce that Will Ospreay and Marty Scurll will be in the six man tag! We'll have more details on this match soon._

A European team of Galloway, Scurll, & Ospreay vs. Team Catch Point of Gulak, Williams, & Perkins would be a cool idea for the 6-man.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I'm waiting for 74 & 75 to go on pre-order before I make my next order, I like watching the shows from the same taping in one go. I'm hoping with the next tapings after Mania not till June that they might actually get fully caught up for once.


That's why I ordered upto 66.


----------



## RKing85

Has anybody benefited from Lucha Underground as much as Pentagon Jr.? 

He's everywhere these days.


----------



## Corey

I don't think I've ever read a single person on this forum say they were a fan of Caleb Konley.


----------



## smitlick

Corey said:


> I don't think I've ever read a single person on this forum say they were a fan of Caleb Konley.


Konley is PWX is pretty good.. He just doesnt shine as much elsewhere for whatever reason.


----------



## Platt

> Don't buy today, buy tomorrow (2/26) & save some $$$ as we will be having a sale on DVDs/MP4s. Lots of new releases.
> www.smartmarkvideo.com


.


----------



## Corey

Since Michael Elgin signed a full time contract with New Japan, some dates conflicted and he had to pull out of the Tier 1 show where he was supposed to face Thatcher in a first time match. A shame because they probably lost of bunch of iPPV buys because of it. He had to pull out of next month's AIW Gauntlet for the Gold show too. Think he was supposed to face Ethan Page there but I'm not sure.


----------



## RKing85

Konley the wrestler, meh.

But Konley the person, thumbs up. I was at the Wrestlereunion show in Toronto a few weeks back and the main event of the legends show was an ECW match which I had zero interest in. I left early and out in the lobby Konley was working the highspots booth. Talked to him for probably close to 10 minutes as we were the only two in the lobby. Had a nice chat with him.


----------



## sXeMope

Konley is okay in Paragon Pro Wrestling. He's got an interesting character. Don't really care for him in general though.


----------



## Corey

Konley has just literally never struck me as being interesting or really all that great in the ring. It feels like he's been around forever though and not really going anywhere unfortunately.

Sami Callihan vs. Ricochet was signed for AAW's March 18th show. That should be a doozy.

You guys going to Wrestlecon are getting the full AAA/LU treatment. First Pentagon, then Flamita/Fireball, and now DRAGO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703227059028406272


----------



## RKing85

If I ever saw Drago coming towards me on the street......I would set a world record in the 100m dash going the other way.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG All Star Weekend 11 Night 1
(December 11, 2015)*

Mark Andrews vs Chuck Taylor **1/4

Ricochet vs Marty Scurll **

The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) **1/2

Drew Gulak vs Sami Callihan **3/4

Trevor Lee vs Will Ospreay ***1/4

Mike Bailey vs Kenny Omega **1/4

Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs The Young Bucks **

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Matt Sydal ***

Overall Rating: 5.0


*PWG All Star Weekend 11 Night 2
(December 12, 2015)*

Kikutaro vs Chuck Taylor N/R

Kikutaro vs Chuck Taylor **

Marty Scurll vs Timothy Thatcher *1/4

Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Unbreakable F'N Machines **1/2

Mark Andrews vs Ricochet **3/4

Trevor Lee vs Matt Sydal **1/4

Kenny Omega vs Will Ospreay **1/2

Guerrilla Warfare Match
Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong, Adam Cole, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, Mike Bailey & Chris Hero **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.0


----------



## ddan

*PWG All Star Weekend 11 – Day 1*
Chuck Taylor vs. Mark Andrews - **1/2
Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
The American Wolves vs. The Unbreakable F’N Machines - **3/4
Drew Gulak vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2
Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Mike Bailey - ****
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa - **1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal - ***

*PWG All Star Weekend 11 – Day 2*
Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - ***1/4
Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. The Unbreakable F’N Machines - **3/4
Mark Andrews vs. Ricochet - ***1/4
Matt Sydal vs. Trevor Lee - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Will Ospreay - ****1/2
Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. The World’s Cutest Tag Team, Mike Bailey & Chris Hero - ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH 14TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW*

*ROH World TV Championship*
Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Bobby Fish vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*Grudge Match*
Adam Page vs. BJ Whitmer - ***

Dalton Castle vs. Hirooki Goto - ***

*Grudge Match*
Alex Shelley vs. Christopher Daniels - ***

The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin - **1/4*

Kazuchika Okada vs. Moose - **1/4*

*NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Championship*
Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks (c) vs. ACH, KUSHIDA & Matt Sydal - ****3/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
War Machine (c) vs. The All Night Express - ***

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2*

An awful show, but at least the 6-man tag delivered.​


----------



## sharkboy22

My oh my how ROH has fallen. They haven't done anything over the last 5 years to make me really care about their product. 

Anyway, did anyone purchase from the SMV sale this month? I find it strange my order hasn't shipped as yet as they usually ship the day after.


----------



## Platt

Mine shipped the same day. Grabbed the last 4 Beyond shows, the last AAW Blu Ray, AIW DVD, Battlewar best of & Ethan Page BOTI.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Mine shipped the same day. Grabbed the last 4 Beyond shows, the last AAW Blu Ray, AIW DVD, Battlewar best of & Ethan Page BOTI.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The listing on that Battlewar Best-Of sounds fantastic. I've somewhat followed Battlewar since the early shows but I've only seen a handful of shows. Definitely gonna have to pick that set up when I can afford it. I definitely wanna check out that Page BOTI as well for the shoot alone. 

---

Did anyone check out the CZWStudios shoot with Sozio? I'm curious about it after the little clips I've seen of it. Apparently he reads from Kimber Lees diary in it where she writes about all the guys she banged when they were dating, because professionalism.


----------



## Platt

I own a couple of Battlewar shows and like what I've seen. I love companies that bring out best ofs since I can't follow every show from everyone.

Dammit I knew there was something else I wanted to grab. My wish list lost a bunch of stuff and I was going off memory. I'll be grabbing that shoot next time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

watching PWG Untitled 2.

Somehow forgot this was the show Rousey went to.

Man, she reacts huge to every single move, no matter how big or small.


----------



## sharkboy22

So....my order did in fact ship but I got the confirmation e-mail showed up as from Burns instead of SMV 

I also picked up the last four Beyond shows (SMV can be really slow putting them out) as well as Windy City Classic from last year (have a feeling I'm gonna be extremely disappointed) and last year's TPI (expecting a solid tournament, nothing fantastic). 

I wanna get my hands on that Best of Battlewar set as it pretty much has all the matches I really wanted to see consolidated on one set so now I don't have to go and buy multiple DVDs for just one or two matches.


----------



## jacobrgroman

found some gems at hastings the other night.

pwg sells out volume I. which _really_ surprised as it's pretty rare to find something non-wwe related there. although there are the occasional tna and roh ones.

also bought roh: bloodstained honor, which is my fourth overall roh dvd. (stars of honor, greatest rivalries and best in the world being the others).


----------



## jacobrgroman

Corey said:


> EVOLVE has made every match official for the Zack Sabre Jr. 'Best in the World' Series:
> 
> -EVOLVE 56 vs. The WWN Icon: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Johnny Gargano (March 19)
> -EVOLVE 57 vs. The Technician: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Drew Gulak (March 20)
> -EVOLVE 58 vs. The Flyer: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay (April 1)
> -EVOLVE 59 vs. The Fighter: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle (April 2)
> -WWN Supershow vs. The Rival: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero (April 2)
> 
> Good GOD! And yeah you read that right, he's pulling double duty on 4/2.


I hope to make those last three shows in dallas.


----------



## ddan

*ROH 14th Anniversary *
Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***
BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Page - *
Hirooki Goto vs. Dalton Castle - **3/4
Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley - **1/4
Michael Elgin & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. The Briscoes - ***
Moose vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***
KUSHIDA, ACH & Matt Sydal vs. The Elite - ***3/4
All Night Express vs. War Machine - *1/2
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2


----------



## Corey

Ciampa in there pickin up the scraps as Elgin's replacement.


----------



## Platt

I'd rather see that match tbh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Just got my Shimmer DVD's from Prazak.

They came surprisingly quick. I only ordered them 6 days ago. That's probably the quickest delivery of DVD's i've ever had ordering from the US.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

sXeMope said:


> Did anyone check out the CZWStudios shoot with Sozio? I'm curious about it after the little clips I've seen of it. Apparently he reads from Kimber Lee's diary in it where she writes about all the guys she banged when they were dating, because professionalism.


Um, what :lol I'm curious now!


----------



## sXeMope

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Um, what :lol I'm curious now!


Yepp, haha. At least that's what I heard on a podcast. It was mentioned when they were talking about Kimber Lee missing the most recent WSU show. I feel like the dirty laundry/backstage stories will be the only good (if you can call it that) thing about the interview. I'm pretty sure the whole thing with he and Kimber is the reason that JT Dunn, David Starr and Kimber were all gone from CZW for a while, and Kimber still hasn't come back.


----------



## Even Flow

Just found this on youtube, Cornette slagging off Joey Ryan for doing the YouPorn plex


----------



## Platt

I love Joey but it is a fucking stupid spot that I wish he'd stop doing.


----------



## Corey

Flippy guys galore!










----------------

A bunch of EVOLVE announcements:

- EVOLVE will debut in the Baltimore area and run in Joppa, MD on May 6th. Tickets on sale this Friday.

- Fred Yehi has signed a contract with WWN.

- SHINE Champion Taylor Made vs. Ivelisse has been added to the WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising.

- William Regal will be in attendance and available for pictures & autographs at both EVOLVE 56 & 57 in New York. They say that he will also "participate" in the live event, so I'm not sure if that means wrestling or managing or who knows what else.


----------



## Rah

The teases of Regal and Thatcher once again being in the same vicinity is getting too much to handle. Good on Yehi for signing, though. Great talent, hope he goes further.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I love Joey but it is a fucking stupid spot that I wish he'd stop doing.


I agree.

It was funny at first, but now it's just ridiculous.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Cleavage

man that all star weekend was lackluster, at least the 10 on 4 match was a ton of violence fun.


----------



## Corey

So I just found out that Rey Mysterio is wrestling Mike Bailey tonight in Montreal. I really hope someone films that.


----------



## Corey

The next AAW show looks like an All Star Extravaganza.


----------



## sXeMope

Corey said:


> So I just found out that Rey Mysterio is wrestling Mike Bailey tonight in Montreal. I really hope someone films that.


IWS shows are released through SMV. Takes quite a while though so it'll probably be the summer before that's released. 

Also it ended up being changed to a 4 way from what I read.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Also it ended up being changed to a 4 way from what I read.


Yeah, just looked up the results and saw that. Those two + Jack Evans and some guy named Black Dynomite. Eh, could be a fun spotfest I guess.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, lost all interest in that match now that it is a four way. I'm just not a fan of these multi-man matches that are so heavily featured on most indy cards just so that the guys can get their shit in.


----------



## sXeMope

Black Dynomite is a Montreal guy I think. Big jacked guy who does an MMA kind of gimmick from what I've seen. By far the least talented guy in the match but he's still okay. Kind of shitty for IWS to build to Rey coming in for so long, and Bailey/Rey for quite a while just to switch it up at the show. Looking at the results, the show overall looks pretty good. I'm sure the FBTW match delivered.

Black Dynomite for anyone who hasn't seen him: http://yulorama.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IWS_2.jpg


Looks like SMV has a new Nick Mondo DVD coming out.


----------



## Platt

Definitely grabbing that in the next sale.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG All-Star Weekend XI - Night 1*

Chuck Taylor vs Mark Andrews - ***
I liked them playing up Taylor as somewhat of a 'big guy'. Fun stuff, sick finish. Commentary was a blast, permeating the action with references to Nash vs Mysterio. 

Ricochet vs Marty Scurll - ***1/4
Down the line they started to just trade moves but there was some good stuff here, and Scurll is fun to watch.

Unbreakable F'n Machines vs American Wolves - **1/2
This really didn't do much for me.

Sami Callihan vs Drew Gulak - **3/4
Never really been a fan of Callihan and there wasn't much here to suggest he's drastically improved during his tenure at the Performance Centre. 

Trevor Lee vs Will Ospreay - ***1/2
Great fun, Lee brought the intensity and Ospreay brought the flips. I wouldn't call it MOTYC-worthy, which is praise I've seen levied at it, but it's still immensely enjoyable.

Mike Bailey vs Kenny Omega - ***
Bailey did his utmost to shrug off Omega's legwork, so that was a shame, but I did LOL at the toy chainsaw spot and they had an exciting closing stretch.

Tomasso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs The Young Bucks - ***1/4
Perfectly enjoyable, there were some stellar moments but it didn't reach the heights of a Young Bucks match we've become accustomed to.

Roderick Strong vs Matt Sydal - ***1/4
Roderick vs a high flyer always brings a ton of fun and usually something pretty great but something seemed a bit off here. They had the bones of a great match but this was a slight letdown for a main event.

Post-match though...fuck me, such a good moment.


----------



## RKing85

Kota Ibushi at the WWNLive shows Wrestlemania weekend

:dance


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> Kota Ibushi at the WWNLive shows Wrestlemania weekend
> 
> :dance


Only gonna be wrestling on the WWN Supershow to clarify, but DAMN. That seems to almost guarantee he'll be a part of WWE's cruiserweight tournament, but who knows.

Hero vs. Sabre and Thatcher vs. Callihan were already made and Gabe said Galloway wouldn't be able to make the Supershow (which sucks), so that pretty much leaves Gargano as the top opponent for Ibushi. I'd totally take that and probably buy the show. Guess he could put him in the annual 6-man too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Guess he could put him in the annual 6-man too.


... And it's official 








Gargano, Ibushi & TJP vs. End, Ospreay & Scurll.


----------



## Groovemachine

That is a tasty, tasty 6-man. Bravo, Gabe.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

The UWA Reincarnation show is now available for purchase.

http://uwawrestling.com/downloads/020716-uwa-reincarnation-full-show/

Looks like a decent lineup. Not a big fan of the way they're selling it with the files split up, but the file size makes it look like it'll be 1080p footage so that's a plus for me personally.


----------



## Corey

If anyone's interested in watching a singles match that goes 105 minutes (yes, you read that right) then here ya go:


----------



## RKing85

wish WWNLive would release some info on the live streams of their Wrestlemania weekend shows. Hoping to catch both EVOLVE shows live, but going to have to catch a replay of the Saturday Night Supershow. Plan now is to watch that Sunday morning before Mania.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG LËMMY*

Brian Cage vs. Chris Dickinson - ***3/4*

Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/2*

Sami Callihan vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/2*

Drew Galloway vs. Jack Evans - ****1/4*

Adam Cole vs. Mike Bailey - ***3/4*

Akira Tozawa vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2*

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2*

Awesome show. There were no bad matches, and Gulak/Thatcher, Callihan/Lee, Tozawa/ZSJ & Roddy/Hero were all really good. (Y)​


----------



## sharkboy22

Just saw on Highspots that PWG did another ASW. I've yet to pick up ASW 11, so that's $120 I have to spend in PWG. Needless to say, I won't be picking up anything until there's a sale. I was originally gonna get ASW 11 on DVD but seeing as they did 12, and seeing as I'm OCD, I don't want my collection to have anymore DVDs once I go Blu Ray with PWG. Unless, PWG Blu Ray isn't worth the extra $5 as most companies don't even put out Blu Ray quality shows. It often looks more like Youtube 720p quality.


----------



## Brock

Watched the Many Adventures of EL GENERICO DVD over the last couple of days.

:banderas :banderas :banderas

Disc Two esp has to be one of the fucking GOAT wrestling discs out there. :mark: Watching Generico/Ricochet, Generico/Shingo esp for the first time was bloody marvellous. I've left the Seven triple threat match until last as I adore that match so I'll watch it later.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Just saw on Highspots that PWG did another ASW. I've yet to pick up ASW 11, so that's $120 I have to spend in PWG. Needless to say, I won't be picking up anything until there's a sale. I was originally gonna get ASW 11 on DVD but seeing as they did 12, and seeing as I'm OCD, I don't want my collection to have anymore DVDs once I go Blu Ray with PWG. Unless, PWG Blu Ray isn't worth the extra $5 as most companies don't even put out Blu Ray quality shows. It often looks more like Youtube 720p quality.


PWG Blu Rays are worth it IMO. Quality looks phenomenal compared to DVD.

--

Is it just me or are PWG relying on this All Star Weekend gimmick a lot lately? I've heard that they want to run more double shot weekends but it would be cool to see them change it up a little. Dedicate one to DDT4 and bring in more great tag teams. Maybe I'm wrong but it feels like there are more shows these days that are ASW than not.


----------



## sharkboy22

Only reason I never got that Generico set is because I already have all three volumes of Sells Out which basically has 95% of the matches on the Generico set. And that says A LOT about Generico. 

And I'll take the gamble with the PWG Blu Rays when the time comes. And I'm not a fan of the weekend approach if they're gonna do it like an ASW type thing. Would much prefer something along the lines of Beyond's approach where they do an A-team/B-team weekend.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Lëmmy
(January 2, 2016)*

Brian Cage vs Chris Dickinson ***

Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/2

Sami Callihan vs Trevor Lee **1/4

Drew Galloway vs Jack Evans **3/4

Mike Bailey vs Adam Cole **1/4

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Akira Tozawa ***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Chris Hero ***1/4

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## RKing85

I know it's only $5, but I can't justify blu-ray for my movies/wrestling shows. It's just not that much better to me.

I like the DDT4 double shot idea.


----------



## Corey

As random as it gets!


----------



## FITZ

Matt Hardy vs. Lance Storm
Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurl
Team Jeff Jarrett vs. Team Joey Ryan (10-man tag members TBD)
Drago, Fireball, and Jack Evans vs. Aero Star, Fenix, and Andrew Everett 
Abyss. AR Fox vs. Trevor Lee vs. Mike Bailey vs. Jeff Hardy (Monster's Ball) 

What kind of lunatic is booking this show?


----------



## Count Vertigo

FITZ said:


> Matt Hardy vs. Lance Storm
> Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurl
> Team Jeff Jarrett vs. Team Joey Ryan (10-man tag members TBD)
> Drago, Fireball, and Jack Evans vs. Aero Star, Fenix, and Andrew Everett
> Abyss. AR Fox vs. Trevor Lee vs. Mike Bailey vs. Jeff Hardy (Monster's Ball)
> 
> What kind of lunatic is booking this show?


It's like they are picking random names out of a hat :lol


----------



## Rah

Abyss vs AR Fox.

@Obfuscation, thoughts plz


----------



## Obfuscation

I spent five minutes trying to figure out what to type. Officially speechless.

I'd just have to see it.


----------



## sharkboy22

Abyss, Fox, Lee, Jeff Hardy and Mike Bailey in the same ring at the same time? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

If nothing else Wrestlecon match cards are very interesting and always one of a kind. And inevitably I always find them enjoyable. Hoping the Team Joey Ryan vs Team Jeff Jarrett match is as fun as last year's Team Hero vs Team Cabana. They ended up with some really odd, interesting teams that made for a fun watch. 

With that being said I see them killing Mike Bailey in that match. RIP Speedball. And of course Fox will kill himself....oh god, the crazy shit he will do!


----------



## Even Flow

Got bored of waiting for a sale to happen, so since i've just been refunded £65 through paypal i've decided to spend it on PWG DVD's.

Just ordered BOLA 2015, ASW 11 & Lemmy.


----------



## Corey

March 15th: We need to start off by giving you a big THANK YOU! This Saturday's EVOLVE 56 event in Queens, NY will be the largest attendance for EVOLVE in Queens. Then EVOLVE 58 will set the all-time EVOLVE attendance record! However, the record won't stand long as it looks like EVOLVE 59 will break the EVOLVE 58 record and become the first EVOLVE show with over 1000 fans! You make it happen! Thank you for all your support and for making us grow. We will strive our hardest to make EVOLVE better for you with your support. Thank you!

March 15th: The live iPPVs for this Saturday's EVOLVE 56, this Sunday's EVOLVE 57 and this Sunday's Tier 1 are available for pre-order at www.WWNLive.com right now. We have a special offer. Buy both EVOLVE 56 and EVOLVE 57, as well Tier 1's March To Victory Live iPPVs with VOD option and get one WWN Brand VOD (EVOLVE, SHINE, FIP, Viva La Lucha, WWN China Tour, WWN Supershow or ACW) and one Tier 1 VOD for free. To claim your free VODs just send your paypal receipts to [email protected] with your free selections. Offer ends this Friday at midnight EST. *Take advantage of the buy 3, get 2 free offer!*

*EVOLVE 56 - Queens, NY - March 19th - 6pm EST*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv and 267-638-6583

NXT General Manager William Regal will be available for pictures and autographs! Regal will also participate in the live event.

*EVOLVE Title Match*
Timothy Thatcher defends vs. Matt Riddle

Best In The World Challenge Series - The WWN Icon
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Johnny Gargano

Grudge Tag Team Match
Team Tremendous vs. Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley

Special Challenge Match #1
Chris Hero vs. Tracy Williams

Special Challenge Match #2
Sami Callihan vs. TJ Perkins

Special Attraction Match
Drew Gulak vs. Fred Yehi

Bonus Match
Ethan Page vs. Mike Bailey

--------------------

*EVOLVE 57 - Brooklyn, NY - March 20th - 8pm EST*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv and 267-638-6583

NXT General Manager William Regal will be available for pictures and autographs! Regal will also participate in the live event.

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Match*
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway defend vs. Team Tremendous of Dan Barry & Bill Carr
*
EVOLVE Title Match (If Thatcher Retains At EVOLVE 56)*
Timothy Thatcher vs. Caleb Konley

*EVOLVE Title Match (If Riddle Wins The Championship At EVOLVE 56)*
Matt Riddle vs. Chris Hero

Best In The World Challenge Series - The Technician
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Drew Gulak

Grudge Match
Sami Callihan vs. Tracy Williams

EVOLVE 43 Rematch
TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bailey

Special Challenge Match
Ethan Page vs. Fred Yehi

--------------------

*EVOLVE 58 - Dallas, TX - April 1st - 4pm CST*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv or MoreThanMania.com and 267-638-6583

Kota Ibushi will be available for autographs and pictures before the event!

Best In The World Challenge Series - The Flyer
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay

Tag Team Challenge Match
Chris Hero & Tommy End vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams

Special Attraction Match
Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins

Plus more to be signed with Timothy Thatcher, Johnny Gargano, Drew Galloway, Sami Callihan, Marty Scurll Caleb Konley, Anthony Nese, Matt Riddle, Ethan Page, Fred Yehi and others!

--------------------

*EVOLVE 59 - Dallas, TX - April 2nd - Noon CST*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv or MoreThanMania.com and 267-638-6583

Kota Ibushi will be available for autographs and pictures before the event!

USA vs. Europe Series Match #1
Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay

USA vs. Europe Series Match #2
EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher vs. Marty Scurll

USA vs. Europe Series Match #3 - Best In The World Challenge Series - The Fighter
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle

USA vs. Europe Series Match #4
TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Match (If Gargano & Galloway Retain At EVOLVE 57)*
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams

Plus more to be signed with Chris Hero, Sami Callihan, Anthony Nese, Ethan Page, Fred Yehi and others!

--------------------

*WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2016 - Dallas, TX - April 2nd - 8pm CST*
Tix & Info At www.MoreThanMania.com or 267-638-6583

The WWN Supershow will be a Night Of Appreciation for Terry Funk. Mr. Funk will be honored in the ring during the event. He will be available for pictures and autographs.

The Six Man Tag Team Tradition Continues - Days Of Future Past
Kota Ibushi, Johnny Gargano & TJ Perkins
vs.
Will Ospreay, Tommy End & Marty Scurll

*EVOLVE Championship Match (If Thatcher Is Still Champion)*
Timothy Thatcher defends vs. Sami Callihan

Best In The World Challenge Series - The Rival
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero

*SHINE Championship Match*
Taylor Made with So Cal Val & Andrea defends vs. Ivelisse

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way*
Caleb Konley defends vs. Maxwell Chicago vs. Gary Jay vs. Jason Cade

Special Challenge Match
Ethan Page vs. Anthony Nese with So Cal Val & Andrea

Plus more with Drew Gulak, Tracy Williams, Matt Riddle, Fred Yehi and others!!!​


----------



## sXeMope

Review of the recent UWA Hardcore show. While writing this I realized that my reviews kind of suck, but it's something haha.

*UWA Hardcore: Reincarnation*

*Joe Gacy vs. Cloudy*
- Really good opener. It's crazy how good Joe Gacy has gotten and Cloudy is still really good in the ring despite being away from wrestling for so long.

*Joey Janela vs. Sam Shields*
- Decent match. I was somewhat distracted so I don't remember a whole lot from it.

*Pinkie Sanchez vs. Cheech*
- A really good match between two guys who are really under-rated. Nothing else to say about it honestly.

*Epitaph vs. Corey Mason*
- Epitaph wrestles as Mike Rollins on the Canadian indies. This was a good match, but again nothing really memorable. My first time seeing Mason wrestle here and he's a decent talent. Would love to see more of him in other places.

*Facade vs. Jason Kincaid*
- Probably one of the better matches on the card. Facade is another guy who's gotten really good over the years and he and Kincaid mixed well. Kincaid has really grown on me recently. Hope to see him show up in more places as well. I've heard the name for years but never watched him until he showed up in ROH recently.

* Facade vs. Blk Jeez*
- Blk Jeez came out after Facade/Kincaid and cut a promo about how all the younger guys care more about their flippy shit than telling a story. It lead to Jeez/Facade. It was surprisingly good. 

*Lionel Knight vs. Rip Impact*
- Rip Impact on the main event of a show is something I never thought I'd see. I like Lionel Knight but I feel like he's a tag team guy and I don't really care for him as much as a singles wrestler. This was good for what it was. A little off to put this as the main event, but I guess it was something to send the old school UWA fans home happy. Personally looking at the people booked, I would have liked to have seen Checkmate vs. Up In Smoke. I'm not sure what Bishop is doing these days but from what I can find he's wrestled as recently as October.

---

Overall, a decent show. I hate star ratings, but if I had to put a star rating on this show, I'd say it's overall a *** show. Nothing was really -bad-, but there was nothing on this show that will leave people talking for years. My only real complaint is the lack of homegrown UWA talent. There was no Osiris, no Checkmate, no Blue Jabroni, no Nick Watts, etc. I'm not sure where some of those guys are these days, but they would have helped make it a "UWA" show. Aside from the main event, this show felt like just another indy show. An indy show with amazing production value, but just another indy show. I don't know if this was a one-off or if the plan is to have it back as a regular thing, but overall I enjoyed this show and I would watch future shows.


----------



## The Black Mirror

I cannot decide whether to go to the Queens of Combat show tonight or to the CHIKARA show tomorrow. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Even Flow

If you can get the chance to see Taeler Hendrix's tits live, go see them imo.


----------



## Platt

Just won two awesome lots on ebay. Got 7 full IWA:MS TPI Tournaments 2002-2008 for £45 ($65ish) and all 9 WXW16 Carat Gold Tournaments 2007-2015 plus the 2015 Tag Tournament and 2013 Triangle League for £105 ($150ish). Same shows from SMV even in a sale would of cost over $500 plus shipping :mark:


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> Just won two awesome lots on ebay. Got 7 full IWA:MS TPI Tournaments 2002-2008 for £45 ($65ish) and all 9 WXW16 Carat Gold Tournaments 2007-2015 plus the 2015 Tag Tournament and 2013 Triangle League for £105 ($150ish). Same shows from SMV even in a sale would of cost over $500 plus shipping :mark:


Cool. There's a four way match involving Danielson/Black from the 2009 event that I've been after for a while now, so nice one.


----------



## Platt

The ebay guy offered me a great deal on all the Chikara King Of Trios so grabbed those as well :$

Gabe has announced a whole bunch of new Blu Rays being released at shows this weekend and online next week

Shine 28
Shine 29
Evolve 43
Evolve 44
Evolve 45
Evolve 46
Evolve 47
FIP Fallout 2015

They also have PWG ASW & Lemmy DVDs and Blu Rays in stock so hoping for a sale soon.


----------



## Even Flow

I might do a SMV order soon. I haven't ordered any Chikara for a good few years.

Wouldn't mind an RF sale too.


----------



## Platt

RF sale would be very nice. Haven't ordered anything except WWE, SMV & Ebay since Black Friday because no-one else has had sales.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, I hadn't ordered anything either since Black Friday before I ordered from PWG on Thursday.


----------



## sharkboy22

I can use a sale from Gabe as well as I really need to catch up on those PWG shows. 

Hoping RF does something as well as I've been eyeing House of Hardcore 11. Hero vs Tajiri? Yeah, I need that in the collection.


----------



## sXeMope

Regal's big EVOLVE announcement was that EVOLVE will host some qualifying. Not sure whether I should be excited, or mourn the approaching death of the indies.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH CONQUEST TOUR 2016: PHILADELPHIA*

The All Night Express vs. Dalton Castle & The Boys - ***

Adam Page & Jonathan Gresham vs. BJ Whitmer & Cedric Alexander - ***

The Briscoes & Cheeseburger vs. War Machine & Moose - **1/2*

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KUSHIDA (c) vs. ACH - ****1/4*

Joey Daddiego vs. Will Ferrara - ***

reDRagon vs. Adam Cole & Roderick Strong - ****1/4*

The Addiction vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Matt Sydal - **1/2*

Quite a meh show, but at least KUSHIDA/ACH, reDRagon vs. Cole & Roddy + the 3-way tag were fun.​


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Regal's big EVOLVE announcement was that EVOLVE will host some qualifying. Not sure whether I should be excited, or mourn the approaching death of the indies.


Probably mourn the approaching death.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## The High King

missed the last good few weeks of ROH, is the conquest tour philapdepjia the most recent?


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> missed the last good few weeks of ROH, is the conquest tour philapdepjia the most recent?


Yep, happened on March 12th.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Yep, happened on March 12th.


cheers corey, watching it now, the briscoes and cheeseburger against moose and war machine was great, the iwgp is decent so far


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712043194863788033Wow. Sucks if true.


----------



## Brock

:bean 

I fucking like Bailey from what iv'e seen in PWG, too.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 53
(January 22, 2016)*

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, First Round
The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) vs The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) *3/4

Jason Cade vs Joe Coleman *

Style Battle Round Robin Tournament, Match #1 
Matt Riddle vs Peter Kaasa *3/4

Ethan Page vs PJ Black **

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, First Round
RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta) vs Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) **1/4

Style Battle Round Robin Tournament, Match #2 
Fred Yehi vs Tracy Williams ***1/4

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, First Round
Heroes Eventually Die (Chris Hero & Tommy End) vs Zack Sabre Jr. & Sami Callihan ****

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, First Round
Catch Point (Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins) vs Drew Galloway & Johnny Gargano *1/2

Overall Rating: 5.25


*EVOLVE 54
(January 23, 2016)*

Second Chance Tag Team Tournament, First Round
Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) **

Style Battle Round Robin Tournament, Match #3 
Matt Riddle vs Fred Yehi **

Tommaso Ciampa vs Ethan Page **1/2

Second Chance Tag Team Tournament, First Round
Sami Callihan & Zack Sabre Jr. vs Catch Point (Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins) ***1/4

Style Battle Round Robin Tournament, Match #4 
Tracy Williams vs Peter Kaasa **3/4

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, Semi-Finals
The Bravado Brothers vs Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway **3/4

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, Semi-Finals
RPG Vice vs Heroes Eventually Die (Chris Hero & Tommy End) ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


*EVOLVE 55
(January 24, 2016)*

Anthony Nese vs Ethan Page vs Fred Yehi vs Jason Cade *3/4

Caleb Konley vs Tommaso Ciampa **1/2

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Sami Callihan ***

Style Battle Round Robin Tournament Finals
Matt Riddle vs Tracy Williams ***1/2

Second Chance Tag Team Tournament Finals - Elimination Match
The Bravado Brothers vs Team Tremendous vs RPG Vice vs Catch Point **

EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament, Finals
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs Heroes Eventually Die (Chris Hero & Tommy End) *1/2

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## Corey

Wow, Bailey's wallet just got a hell of a lot lighter. What a shame. Maybe he can find a way to work in Japan or Mexico or something? Idk how VISAs work. haha


----------



## Platt

That really sucks for Bailey, that's the same thing that happened to Seleziya Sparks wasn't it? seems a really harsh punishment.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> That really sucks for Bailey, that's the same thing that happened to Seleziya Sparks wasn't it? seems a really harsh punishment.


Yeah. Seleziya's since retired. Not sure if the border issue had anything to do with it but I feel like it didn't help considering the only notable Canadian fed she worked for regularly was Alpha-1. I'm pretty sure a similar thing happened to Alexia Nicole and thats why she suddenly disappeared. It's definitely a harsh punishment considering how little they walk away with at the end. I think promoters really need to get togethef and help guys get over the border the right way, or stop using them. It's risky for people to cross the border, and getting flagged in the way Sparx and Bailey did is something that hurts them outside of wrestling. I'm sure that will be attached to their name for the rest of their lives, and could cause issues when they're just trying to vacation with family.

Bailey will do fine in Canada I think if he doesn't hang it up (I'm not sure what 'it' is here considering that he doesn't wear boots, haha). Sucks because this will likely affect him taking bookings in Europe.


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure it's possible to make a full time living doing just indies in Canada.....but damn it has to be tough. Can do two shows most weekend in southern Ontario/Quebec probably, but some of those would have to be low low level. Might have to throw in some CWE tours in the Prairies which are some damn long road trips. At least it's 5/6 shows in 5-7 nights.


----------



## Platt

> We are having a sale. All DVD/MP4 purchases $50 or more save 25% off your order until 3/25/16 5PM EST.
> 
> Check out our website www.smartmarkvideo.com for all the latest releases


----------



## RKing85

are the WWN shows on Wrestlemania weekend not on WWNlive???? I heard Ross plugging them on the fite tv app. I can't imagine they aren't going to be on WWNlive.


----------



## DGenerationMC

New doc on Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## sXeMope

tfw


----------



## Platt

First time I've cared about an Angle match since Nigel in 09


----------



## Groovemachine

Was just about to post that in the British Wrestling Thread. My God. Haven't got my tix yet for the July Shibata/Ishii show but I guess this means I'll be going 2 months in a row...


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure my wife would understand me going to Europe without her.......


----------



## FITZ

wXw Ambition VII

From what I know about the company this is their “shoot style” tournament that they have. Every match is submissions or knockout only (and by knockout I mean you fail to answer a quick 10 count that the referee gives you). And it’s not just the rules that are different, it’s a completely different style of working a match. They can’t throw punches, they don’t do Irish Whips, they keep it in the ring, and they don’t go off the top rope. Certainly not for everyone but I’ve seen some matches like this before and they can be a nice change of pace.


_First Round:_
*Sasa Keel vs. David Starr
*
I liked it well enough. Keel was bigger, not a lot bigger but bigger, and it showed. He would go for suplexes and throws while Starr constantly went after a leg. I liked how Starr acted the entire time because he would stay low on purpose and tried to avoid going toe to toe with Keel. There a few bad spots because Keel got poked in the eye by mistake and his boot got untied. Both resulted in awkward stoppages that Starr tried his best to play off. Not a bad shoot style match as both guys came in with a strategy that I was able to tell and they stuck with it. 
*** *


_First Round:_
*Timothy Thatcher vs. Big Daddy Walter * 

Another simple but effective story. Walter was bigger and he had every intention of using that to his advantage. Thatcher had to overcome that and respond to all of the clubbing blows and throws. He appeared to be more skilled on the mat but there were some times where Walter just used his size to get an advantage. The ending was cool because it looked like Thatcher was in a lot of trouble but he was able to pull off a quick submission. Nothing too amazing but a decent match. 
***½* 


_First Round:_
*Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Mike Bailey *

A lot more striking in this match and it was nice to seem them take a different approach. Some really stiff kicks and strikes along with some cool mat wrestling makes for an enjoyable 5 minutes. I think this match probably came closer to feeling like a real fight than the 2 previous matches as well. I got the impression that both guys wanted to end things right away and were going for moves that had a real chance of winning. 
***¾* 


_First Round:_
*Bobby Gunns w/Some German Guy vs. Zack Sabre Jr.*

Favorite match of the night so far and it Sabre looked fantastic in it. He had a killer instinct that the other guys sort of seemed to be lacking. He hit a really stuff kick early on and saw how well it worked and that became the basis of his offense. After one flurry of kicks I felt bad for Gunns. Gunns had a manger that would talk a little bit and would put his hands on the ropes all the time. It wasn’t 80s heel manager level stuff but it was the only type of rule breaker that was scene in the entire first round. At one point Sabre yelled at him and then later on, when Sabre seemed to be on the brink of winning, he kicked the guy when he put his hands between the ropes. When he did this he turned his back to Gunns who immediately took advantage and proceeded to choke out Sabre. I was annoyed at the ending because I wanted Sabre to win, but it was the good kind of annoyed. It was the “I want to see this asshole get killed next round” kind of annoyance. Sabre was great and the match was fun. 
**** *


_Semi-Finals: _
*Sasa Keel vs. Timothy Thatcher *

Cool match. Thatcher is really good at playing an underdog in these types of matches because he always looks like he is really getting his ass kicked. Everything he does is smart and he makes himself look really tough for staying in the match after taking all of the offense he does. In this one he just gets overpowered and wasn’t able to take the onslaught from Keel. At times it looked like he was going to find the right opening but he never did. Good match.
*****


_Semi-Finals: _
*Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Bobby Gunns w/That German Guy*

I don’t know who the manager with Gunns is but he is a fucking pro. Dude is still selling his arm after Sabre kicked him in the first round. Anyway this was short but sweet. Dieter slaps the shit out of Gunns, which was fun to see. In fact the whole time it seemed like Dieter had it in the bag but then Gunns sort of comes out of nowhere with a brutal looking hammerlock and gets the submission. Good stuff. 
***¾ *


_Superfight Match:_
*Rico Bushido vs. Dominic Brackner *

Holly shit was this awesome. I want to say that in 10 minutes there are about 30 seconds that could be taken out and I might be convinced this was just a real fight. And if someone told me this was real I wouldn’t be completely shocked. I was fooled on numerous false finishes and just enjoyed every second of this. The match was cool to watch but it’s just amazing how real they tried to make this feel. This was just fucking awesome. It blows everything else away. I need to find more of these two.
***** *


_Finals: _
*Sasa Keel vs. Bobby Gunns w/The Same Damn German Guy*

We very quickly figure out that Gunns is in a lot of trouble. He is just completely overpowered. It shows and he takes a bunch of suplexes early on. He gets in some offense and gives a nice effort but he is fairly easily dispatched when Keel just keeps giving him suplexes without letting go. The ref stops the match after 5 suplexes with no end in sight. Kind of a weak way to end the card. I mean I was happy to see the guy with the cheap win early on get his ass kicked but I was hoping for a little more out of the finals. 
***¼ *​

I liked this show a lot. It only lasted an hour and twenty minutes so it wasn’t a time crunch at all. Nothing went over 11 minutes and the style was a nice change of pace. And that non-tournament match is just amazing. 

This is on Highspot's network and it came with no commentary and the crowd wasn't annoying at all. Since German commentary and annoying crowds are 2 concerns I always have when watching wXw I was realized.


----------



## Corey

Final cards for all the EVOLVE shows over Mania weekend and the WWN Supershow. @RKing85 they said they'd all be available on WWNLive and should be up for preorder tonight. The Supershow looks pretty incredible.

*EVOLVE 58 - Dallas, TX - April 1st - 4pm CDT*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv or MoreThanMania.com and 267-638-6583

Kota Ibushi will be available for autographs and pictures before the event! Please note you do not need to have an event ticket to take part in the Ibushi meet & greet.

*EVOLVE Title Match - EVOLVE 56 Rematch*
Timothy Thatcher defends vs. Matt Riddle

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Match - If Nese & Konley Lose They Can't Team Again*
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway defend vs. Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley with So Cal Val & Andrea

*Best In The World Challenge Series - The Flyer*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay

Chris Hero & Tommy End vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams

Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins

Sami Callihan vs. Ethan Page

Marty Scurll vs. Fred Yehi

------------------------------

*EVOLVE 59 - Dallas, TX - April 2nd - Noon CDT*
Tix & Info At DGUSA.tv or MoreThanMania.com and 267-638-6583

Kota Ibushi will be available for autographs and pictures before the event! Please note you do not need to have an event ticket to take part in the Ibushi meet & greet.

*USA vs. Europe Series Match #1*
Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay

*USA vs. Europe Series Match #2*
EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher vs. Marty Scurll

*USA vs. Europe Series Match #3 - Best In The World Challenge Series - The Fighter*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle

*USA vs. Europe Series Match #4*
TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Match (If Gargano & Galloway Retain At EVOLVE 57)*
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams

Chris Hero vs. Fred Yehi

Sami Callihan vs. Anthony Nese with So Cal Val & Andrea

Ethan Page vs. a wrestler selected from the WWN Seminar/Tryout

------------------------------

*WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2016 - Dallas, TX - April 2nd - 8pm CDT*
Tix & Info At www.MoreThanMania.com or 267-638-6583

The WWN Supershow will be a Night Of Appreciation for Terry Funk. Mr. Funk will be honored in the ring during the event. He will be available for pictures and autographs. Please note you do not need an event ticket to take part in the Funk meet and greet.

*The Six Man Tag Team Tradition Continues - Days Of Future Past*
Kota Ibushi, Johnny Gargano & TJ Perkins
vs.
Will Ospreay, Tommy End & Marty Scurll

*EVOLVE Championship Match (If Thatcher Is Still Champion)*
Timothy Thatcher defends vs. Sami Callihan

*Best In The World Challenge Series - The Rival*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero

*SHINE Championship Match*
Taylor Made with So Cal Val & Andrea defends vs. Ivelisse

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way*
Caleb Konley defends vs. Maxwell Chicago vs. Gary Jay vs. Jason Cade

*Anything Goes*
Ethan Page vs. Anthony Nese with So Cal Val & Andrea

Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams

Drew Gulak vs. Fred Yehi​


----------



## Groovemachine

Got my tix for ZSJ/Angle. Praying for a decent undercard too.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, got that e-mail from WWN Live today too. Going to be watching both EVOLVE shows live and the SuperShow on Sunday morning. Really pumped for all 3 shows.


----------



## Platt

SMV Sale



> FLASH SALE all 2015 chikarapro DVDs only $10, Blu-rays $15 until 5PM today 3/29/16.
> Over 25 events to choose. http://ow.ly/1027aw RT


----------



## dezpool

Platt said:


> SMV Sale


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Even Flow

@Platt


----------



## Platt

Forgot that was coming out today. Portia is awesome. Speaking of which Prazak confirmed she would still be doing commentary for Shimmer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Love Portia on commentary, so that's good news.


----------



## sXeMope

I totally forgot that Portia retired. I met her at a local show a few years back. She was super nice, and even cuter in person. Cool to hear she'll still be around in some capacity.


----------



## Even Flow

I forgot too, until I happened to come across something the other day.

Another thing I didn't realize was, that Nicole Matthews wasn't Shimmer Champion anymore, and that Madison Eagles is the champ at the moment.


----------



## RKing85

for anyone who has seen them, the WXW tag tournament from October of last year. Does the dvd set available at smartmark have a English commentary option? I know 2015 16 Karat did with Alan from F4W and someone else. Did they do it for the tag tournament as well? Thanks.


----------



## Platt

RKing85 said:


> for anyone who has seen them, the WXW tag tournament from October of last year. Does the dvd set available at smartmark have a English commentary option? I know 2015 16 Karat did with Alan from F4W and someone else. Did they do it for the tag tournament as well? Thanks.


I haven't watched it yet but they list English commentary as an option on the case.


----------



## sXeMope

PWS has announced New Jack vs. Phil Baroni. 

Phil Baroni the former UFC fighter. 

Legitimately terrified of what can happen here.


----------



## RKing85

okay, thanks. I assumed so, but just wanted to double check. I'll ask Alan on twitter.


----------



## dezpool

sXeMope said:


> PWS has announced New Jack vs. Phil Baroni.
> 
> Phil Baroni the former UFC fighter.
> 
> Legitimately terrified of what can happen here.


Oh man, I read that as PWG at first and I was so confused.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Even Flow said:


> If you can get the chance to see Taeler Hendrix's tits live, go see them imo.


*I went to the Queens of Combat show. I've been to one other QOC show in the past, and had a great time. There was something off about this show, though. It was the worst wrestling show I have attended. Taeler looked great. I'm also a fan of Kimber Lee and LuFisto's new look. Apart from that, everything else was just off, unfortunately. The crowd was dead and the ladies seemed to be phoning it in when wrestling. Next time, I'll give CHIKARA a try. No points off to you for your recommendation, though. Taeler looked incredible.*


----------



## Groovemachine

Catching up on some more PWG before Wrestlemania weekend begins and my indy viewing takes a backseat!

Quick-fire review for: 

*PWG All-Star Weekend XI - Night 2*

Chuck Taylor vs Kikutaro - *

Marty Scurll vs Timothy Thatcher - **3/4
~ Technically sound but it was all a bit pedestrian. DAT HEADBUTT THO!

Tomasso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Unbreakable F'n Machines - *1/2
~ Uninspired and lazy, this did nothing for me.

Mark Andrews vs Ricochet - ***
~ Basically a collection of big moves but it was fun and wasn't overly long.

Trevor Lee vs Matt Sydal - ***1/4
~ Heated, paced well, and built to a satisfying conclusion. Enjoyable stuff here.

Kenny Omega vs Will Ospreay - ****
~ Wow what a spectacle. This was a blast from start to finish. Incredible athleticism and some really beautiful sequences.

Guerrilla Warfare - ***3/4
~ Really difficult one to rate. The bulk of it is incredibly takey-turny, with just two or three guys in the ring while everyone else mashes X on the floor to regain stamina. BUT in terms of pure enjoyment, this certainly brought it. I popped big time for O'Reilly and they all told a decent story. It also felt like a good culmination of the Mount Rushmore vs PWG locker room angle they've had over the past year.


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to believe Taylor/Kikutaro was anything but 5 stars.

Ordered both EVOLVE shows and the WWN Supershow today. Really excited for this weekend of wrestling.


----------



## TripleG

OK, I finally got around to watching the Trevor Lee Vs. Roy Waitkins match from CWF that went over an hour and forty minutes. 

Honestly, just the fact that they were able to go that long and still perform as well as they did and keep the crowd entertained throughout with a clear cut heel and a clear cut face (I don't think they ever stopped chanting for Trevor) was pretty amazing. 

I'm not saying it is one of the greatest matches I've ever seen or anything, but major props for the effort and even attempting to try something like this and making it largely successful.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah I don't ever intend on watching that match, but I can respect their ability to go that long. Especially if they told a story and it wasn't just MOV3Z!!1!.

Still trying to sell this if anyones interested.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111945890890?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## RKing85

EVOLVE show starting now! Starting off with Ibushi in the ring! Not wrestling of course. Just there.


----------



## RKing85

EVOLVE 58. Wrestlers are listed in alphabetical order, so not spoiling who won.

Gargano/Galloway vs Nese/Konley - NR, didn't see
Riddle/Thatcher - ** (missed the first couple minutes though)
Scurll/Yahi - **3/4
Callihan/Page - **1/2
Ricochet/TJP - ****
Ospreay/Sabre - ****1/2
End/Hero vs Gulak/William - ***1/4


----------



## Corey

The lineup for last night's Wrestlecon Supershow looks nutty. Pentagon Jr. worked Sami Callihan... in the opener! That's gonna be a fun watch when it comes out. Didn't buy any of the WWN iPPVs because I read about so many bufering and lagging problems plus I was watching Takeover Dallas and the Hall of Fame (both of which were great) but it sounds like Ospreay stole the whole damn weekend.

Pentagon is returning to AAW:


----------



## FITZ

Corey said:


> The lineup for last night's Wrestlecon Supershow looks nutty. Pentagon Jr. worked Sami Callihan... in the opener! That's gonna be a fun watch when it comes out. Didn't buy any of the WWN iPPVs because I read about so many bufering and lagging problems plus I was watching Takeover Dallas and the Hall of Fame (both of which were great) but it sounds like Ospreay stole the whole damn weekend.
> 
> Pentagon is returning to AAW:


The SuperShow was nuts. Crowd was red hot for everything. 

I sat in the front row and Aerostar and Bestia 666 landed on my lap. I felt like I was in a war zone. I helped both guys up, grabbed a kid (teenager not like a 5 year old kid) who's chair was close to tipping over, and reset all the chairs around me. 

Jeff Jarrett got heat that you normally only read about. He got slapped by a fan, Karen Jarrett was spitting at people. Between the entrances and the promos the entire 10-man tag probably took 45 minutes.


----------



## RKing85

I got 58, 59 live, and the Supershow.

58 only had a problem for the first match. 59 I only saw the second half of the show so far. Haven't watched Supershow yet. Because of all the problems, WWN is reimbursing everybody with free VOD's from the past. I got EVOLVE 1, 56, and one of the China shows as my make goods.


----------



## sXeMope

Pentagon Jr. is facing Fenix at the next AAW show. That should be a fantastic match. Wouldn't mind seeing them team up at some point.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE news:
_
April 8th: The next EVOLVE events are May 6th in Joppa, MD and May 7th in Queens, NY. Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Store. Click the links for all the building info. We'll focus on these events right now.

April 8th: We are very excited to announce Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. as the main event for EVOLVE 60 on May 6th in the Baltimore area. This is a red hot issue after the happenings of Dallas!

April 8th: Drew Galloway vs. Ethan Page is set for EVOLVE 60!

April 8th: Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Gargano will be the main event of EVOLVE 61 in Queens on May 7th!

April 8th: We are very excited to announce that Marty Scurll will make his Northeast debut at EVOLVE 60 and EVOLVE 61.

April 8th: Harlem and Lancelot Bravado will make their returns in May following an impressive showing in the EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament last January.

April 8th: Also signed for both EVOLVE 60 and EVOLVE 61 are Drew Gulak, Tracy Williams, Matt Riddle, TJP with Stokely Hathaway, Fred Yehi and Lio Rush. More names will be added!

April 8th: Matt Riddle was informed that WWE will not sign him to a contract at the present time. Riddle finds himself in the middle of controversy after his EVOLVE Title Match against Timothy Thatcher at EVOLVE 58. WWN has opted to sign Riddle to a contract. We officially welcome Matt Riddle to the WWN Family!

April 8th: Unfortunately, not everything was positive last weekend. EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher had a rough weekend, which ended in a completely bizarre way. We'll have more on this in the future. We do want to make it clear now that Thatcher is still the EVOLVE Champion. However, we feel it will be best for Thatcher's mental and physical state to take a leave of absence. Thatcher is off all upcoming events indefinitely._​
Lio Rush now working both ROH and EVOLVE apparently. They just need to get that title off of Thatcher now. Sami should've won it.


----------



## sXeMope

I read a report that the relationship with WWE is making Evolve change some things in the way they work, and that people that are contracted elsewhere aren't going to be used as much. Basically Evolve is the developmental system for WWE's development system. It said that Sami was done with Evolve. Not sure how true that is. Rush is interesting as Gabe tweeted out just last week that he was informed that he wasn't allowed to work for them going forward. 

I really wonder if Gabe is being so warm to WWE because he hopes that they'll sign him along with his top talent? Haha.


----------



## Corey

House of Hardcore runs a double shot next weekend:

*House of Hardcore 12*
_Friday April 15, 2016
Elmcor Center
107-20 Northern Blvd. Corona, NY 11368
Meet & Greet 6pm - Belltime at 8pm_

*Dream Match Main Event*
Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Hero

*Tag Team Match*
Rhino & Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Hoyt & Davey Boy Smith Jr.

*Teacher vs. Student*
Sami Callihan vs. Billy Gunn

Eddie Kingston vs. Bull James

Pepper Parks with Cherry Bomb vs.
Colt Cabana

*Women's Match*
Deanna Purrazzo vs. Thea Trinidad

Plus Tony Nese, Brian Myers, Brian Cage, Guido Maritato, Alex Reynolds, The Double Duprees, surprises and more!

--------------------

*House of Hardcore 13*
_Saturday April 16, 2016
2300 Arena
2300 S Swanson St, Philadelphia, PA 19148
Meet & Greet 5pm - Belltime at 7pm_

*Main Event*
Rob Van Dam vs. Rhino

*Tag Team Match*
Chris Hero & Colt Cabana vs. Lance Hoyt & Davey Boy Smith Jr.

Brian Cage vs. Sami Callihan

*Teacher vs. Student*
Bull James vs. Billy Gunn

Tommy Dreamer vs. Pepper Parks with Cherry Bomb

*Women's Match*
Jade vs. Thea Trinidad

Plus Tony Nese, Eddie Kingston, Alex Reynolds, Ben Ortiz, Team Tremendous, SoCal Val, The Double Duprees, surprises and more!​


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said Sami finished up with Evolve over WM weekend, as he's signed a LU contract.


----------



## ddan

*PWG Lëmmy*
Brian Cage vs. Chris Dickinson - **1/2
Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher - ***3/4
Sami Callihan vs. Trevor Lee - **1/2
Drew Galloway vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4
Adam Cole vs. Mike Bailey - ***
Akira Tozawa vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG BOWIE*

Chuck Taylor vs. Dalton Castle - **1/4*

Chris Hero vs. Trent - ****1/4*

Jack Evans vs. Sami Callihan - ****1/4*

Adam Cole vs. Andrew Everett - **1/2*

Trevor Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2*

Evil Uno vs. Mike Bailey - ***3/4*

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Drew Galloway - *****

A pretty good show.
-----------









*ROH SUPERCARD OF HONOR X*

Bobby Fish vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*

Moose vs. Roderick Strong - *****

Adam Page vs. Cheeseburger vs. Dalton Castle vs. Donovan Dijak vs. Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Daddiego - ****

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4*

ACH vs. Adam Cole - ***

The All Night Express, Silas Young & The Beer City Bruiser vs. The Briscoes & War Machine - ***

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Lio Rush - ****3/4*

The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/4*

This was also a pretty good show. Lethal/Rush was so good.
----------









*EVOLVE 59*

*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship*
Drew Galloway & Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams - ****

Chris Hero vs. Fred Yehi - ****1/2*

Anthony Nese vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4*

Darby Allen vs. Ethan Page - ***

TJP vs. Tommy End - ***3/4*

Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ******

Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - **1/4*

Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay - ***

This was another pretty good show. Really liked Hero/Yehi + Riddle/ZSJ was GREAT.​


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to believe Taylor/Castle was anything but 6 stars.

Pentagon JR. is by far the man who has benefited the most from Lucha Underground. He is everywhere on the US indy scene right now.

9 days off of work starting today! Hoping to get in a lot of wrestling watching. Banged out night 1 of 16 Karat 2015 last night. Solid show, but not great. Heard it's a tournament that gets better and better as it goes along.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 58 
(April 1, 2016)*

*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship* - If PAB lose, they can't Team again
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway (c) vs The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) **1/2

*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Matt Riddle *1/2

Fred Yehi vs Marty Scurll **1/2

Sami Callihan vs Ethan Page **

Ricochet vs TJ Perkins ***

Best in the World Challenge Series - The Flyer
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay ***1/4

Heroes Eventually Die (Chris Hero & Tommy End) vs Catch Point (Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams) **1/2

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't know whether to post this here or the ROH thread. But today is the 5 year anniversary of Larry Sweeney's death 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719544841663811586


----------



## sXeMope

So this happened at Alpha-1 yesterday...



Spoiler: Alpha-1













Josh Alexander is back in wrestling apparently. Not sure if there's gonna be some tomfoolery here but apparently he's supposed to wrestle Heidi Lovelace at the next show



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85

a wrestling retirement didn't stick?????

I'm shocked.

Hopefully this means he is healthy again (well healthy as one can hope to be with a bad neck)


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> a wrestling retirement didn't stick?????
> 
> I'm shocked.
> 
> Hopefully this means he is healthy again (well healthy as one can hope to be with a bad neck)


He posted a thing on Twitter. TL;DR version is that he was expecting to have a near-immobile neck after the surgery but it wasn't as bad as doctors expected and they just "cleaned up" a few things as there were mess ups in his first surgery. He says he's been cleared by two separate doctors. Hopefully he wrestles smarter this time around and doesn't do any stupid highspots *cough* _Avalanche reverse ranas_ *cough*. He's too good not to make a shit ton of money in the industry somewhere in the future.


----------



## ddan

*EVOLVE 58*
Drew Galloway & Johnny Gargano vs. The Premiere Athlete Brand - **1/2
Timothy Thatcher vs. Matt Riddle - **
Fred Yehi vs. Marty Scurll - ***
Ethan Page vs. Sami Callihan - **1/2
Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins - ***3/4
Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2
Catch Point vs. Heroes Eventually Die - **3/4


----------



## Rah

Whatever happened to Thatcher vs Callihan from Mercury Rising? Did it even take place?


----------



## Brock

Anyone see/review WWN Supershow (2nd April) from the weekend? Couple of matches i might want to check out and I'm thinking about pre ordering the DVD.

Edit; I mean Wrestlecon lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Anyone see/review WWN Supershow (2nd April) from the weekend? Couple of matches i might want to check out and I'm thinking about pre ordering the DVD.


I watched a few matches from the show (Hero/Sabre + the main event). Hero/Sabre was REALLY good, ***3/4 for me, and the main event was fun, ***1/4.


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> I watched a few matches from the show (Hero/Sabre + the main event). Hero/Sabre was REALLY good, ***3/4 for me, and the main event was fun, ***1/4.


Was that the other night? This is the card on the DVD;

Wrestlecon SuperShow filled with superstars and super action! The 2016 event was held April 2, 2016 in Dallas, Texas at the Hyatt Regency Hotel.

Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan
PROGRESS Championship: Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay
Chuck Taylor & Colt Cabana vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning & "Cub Scout" Zane Riley
Tessa Blanchard (w/Tully Blanchard) vs. "Crazy" Mary Dobson
Lucha Trios: Aerostar, Drago, & Octagon Jr. vs. Bestia 666, Jack Evans, & Tigre Uno
Team Jarrett (Jeff Jarrett, Brian Myers, Jessicka Havok, Luke Hawx, & Sonjay Dutt) vs. Team Ryan (Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, Matt Striker, Shane Strickland, & Tommy Dreamer)
OMEGA Championship: Matt Hardy (w/Reby Sky) vs. Lance Storm (w/Missy Hyatt)
Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, & Matt Sydal vs. Brian Cage, Chris Hero, & Zack Sabre Jr.
6-Way Monster’s Ball Match
Jeff Hardy vs. Abyss vs. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Pentagon Jr.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Was that the other night? This is the card on the DVD;
> 
> Wrestlecon SuperShow filled with superstars and super action! The 2016 event was held April 2, 2016 in Dallas, Texas at the Hyatt Regency Hotel.
> 
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan
> PROGRESS Championship: Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay
> Chuck Taylor & Colt Cabana vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning & "Cub Scout" Zane Riley
> Tessa Blanchard (w/Tully Blanchard) vs. "Crazy" Mary Dobson
> Lucha Trios: Aerostar, Drago, & Octagon Jr. vs. Bestia 666, Jack Evans, & Tigre Uno
> Team Jarrett (Jeff Jarrett, Brian Myers, Jessicka Havok, Luke Hawx, & Sonjay Dutt) vs. Team Ryan (Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, Matt Striker, Shane Strickland, & Tommy Dreamer)
> OMEGA Championship: Matt Hardy (w/Reby Sky) vs. Lance Storm (w/Missy Hyatt)
> Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, & Matt Sydal vs. Brian Cage, Chris Hero, & Zack Sabre Jr.
> 6-Way Monster’s Ball Match
> Jeff Hardy vs. Abyss vs. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Pentagon Jr.


Oh, you were talking about WRESTLECON. :lol For some reason I thought you were talking about WWN SuperShow, Mercury Rising.  My bad.


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh, you were talking about WRESTLECON. :lol For some reason I thought you were talking about WWN SuperShow, Mercury Rising.  My bad.


I got and done mixed them up. :lmao  Soz for the confusion.


----------



## Corey

Rah said:


> Whatever happened to Thatcher vs Callihan from Mercury Rising? Did it even take place?


It did. Wasn't viewed on a very positive level throughout the interwebs. Probably Callihan's last match with the company apparently.


----------



## Rah

Well, that's wildly disappointing. Back to the hole I go, then.


----------



## Corey

These kinda made my draw drop when I saw them.


----------



## sXeMope

Posted this in the CZW thread but it deserves moe attention..










First entrants are apparently Bryant Woods, John Wayne Murdoch, and Danny Havoc. Not sure if Zandig will be wrestling. Wouldn't surprise me if he did though because I've heard that he's working on a comeback. :mark:


----------



## Maxx Hero

I used to be a regular years ago, but stopped watching wrestling while in college, but recently started going to some underground shows and might want to start getting back into it again.

Last full show I watched was DDT4 from 2010. I was a big Dragon Gate fan and typical indy ROH and Chikara fan. Back then I was mostly about workrate and innovation in style, and that is still important, but I want to watch something preferably with engaging characters and story lines.

I haved poked around the MOTY threads, but that is a lot of info to take in all at once especially when I don't recognize most of the current indy/puro stars.

So, what are the key matches of the last five years and what company is worth me investing my time trying to keep up to date with?

Thanks!


----------



## sXeMope

Maxx Hero said:


> I used to be a regular years ago, but stopped watching wrestling while in college, but recently started going to some underground shows and might want to start getting back into it again.
> 
> Last full show I watched was DDT4 from 2010. I was a big Dragon Gate fan and typical indy ROH and Chikara fan. Back then I was mostly about workrate and innovation in style, and that is still important, but I want to watch something preferably with engaging characters and story lines.
> 
> I haved poked around the MOTY threads, but that is a lot of info to take in all at once especially when I don't recognize most of the current indy/puro stars.
> 
> So, what are the key matches of the last five years and what company is worth me investing my time trying to keep up to date with?
> 
> Thanks!


NJPW and PWG are probably the companies to follow. Most people love any match between Okada and Tanahashi. AJ Styles and Minoru Suzuki had a great match at the G1 Climax a couple years back. Some names to keep an eye out for when finding stuff to watch would be Mike Bailey, Biff Busick (Recently signed with WWE), Drew Gulak, Tommy End, and Sami Callihan. Also, look into Progress wrestling. They're based in the UK and they're probably oneof the best promotions in the world right now. They have a subscription based website too so you can watch all their stuff for like $7.99 per month.


----------



## FITZ

Brock said:


> Was that the other night? This is the card on the DVD;
> 
> Wrestlecon SuperShow filled with superstars and super action! The 2016 event was held April 2, 2016 in Dallas, Texas at the Hyatt Regency Hotel.
> 
> Pentagon Jr. vs. Sami Callihan
> PROGRESS Championship: Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay
> Chuck Taylor & Colt Cabana vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning & "Cub Scout" Zane Riley
> Tessa Blanchard (w/Tully Blanchard) vs. "Crazy" Mary Dobson
> Lucha Trios: Aerostar, Drago, & Octagon Jr. vs. Bestia 666, Jack Evans, & Tigre Uno
> Team Jarrett (Jeff Jarrett, Brian Myers, Jessicka Havok, Luke Hawx, & Sonjay Dutt) vs. Team Ryan (Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae, Matt Striker, Shane Strickland, & Tommy Dreamer)
> OMEGA Championship: Matt Hardy (w/Reby Sky) vs. Lance Storm (w/Missy Hyatt)
> Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, & Matt Sydal vs. Brian Cage, Chris Hero, & Zack Sabre Jr.
> 6-Way Monster’s Ball Match
> Jeff Hardy vs. Abyss vs. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Pentagon Jr.


I thought it was an amazing show live but this is from huge live bias because I was having an amazing time in Dallas and was sitting dead center in the front row. 

Highspots has it up on their streaming website and I've watched bits and pieces of it and I have to say it doesn't come across nearly as well as it did live. The crowd sounds dead and it hurts a lot. The crowd wasn't dead at all. It was one of the better indy crowds I've been in. Almost every match the crowd was into, and I mean into. After the show I almost felt like this was close to what it would have been like to be in a PWG crowd. Then I watched the stream and it didn't come across that way at all. 

The first 2 matches were really good. The opener was the perfect opener because it had a great pace, was a blast too watch, and they didn't last forever. I had only seen Scrull and Ospreay once before (earlier in the day) and I thought they had a really good match. It was for the Progress Title and the whole thing was treated as if it were a main event. They had a different announcer do the match and I think a British referee (could be wrong but I think they did). 

The comedy match was funny. Lucha Match was wild but there was this weird segment that was pretty stupid and might turn some people off. The 10-man tag was something else. Fun in person, don't know if it would convey as well when watching. I found Jarrett hilarious and he really pissed a bunch of people off in the crowd. 

Hardy/Storm wasn't great. Not horrible but not too bad. The 6-man semi main event was good too. Fun dynamic with the teams. Main event had some cool spots but if I weren't in the front row I don't think I would have found it to be too amazing.


----------



## Corey

Johnny Gargano vs. Marty Scurll was announced for the EVOLVE show in Baltimore May 6th and these two matches were made official for the show in Queens on May 7th:

*WWE Global Cruiserweight Series Qualifying Match:* Drew Gulak vs. Tracy Williams
*WWE Global Cruiserweight Series Qualifying Match:* TJ Perkins vs. Fred Yehi

Gulak & Williams as cruiserweights just doesn't sound right.


----------



## dezpool

Yes, please give TJP a shot!


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy shit, I can't believe what I am actually seeing. This EVOLVE/WWE partnership is the best damn that has happened in wrestling...ever!

______

Does anyone know if Highspots may run a sale within the next two months? I really can't hold off on the new PWG shows anymore.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy shit, I can't believe what I am actually seeing. This EVOLVE/WWE partnership is the best damn that has happened in wrestling...ever!
> 
> ______
> 
> Does anyone know if Highspots may run a sale within the next two months? I really can't hold off on the new PWG shows anymore.


If I had to guess I would say that the next sale will be Memorial Day, although who knows if it'll be a full sale or just a select thing.


----------



## ddan

*EVOLVE 59*
Drew Galloway & Johnny Gargano vs. Catch Point - **3/4
Chris Hero vs. Fred Yehi - ***1/4
Anthony Nese vs. Sami Callihan - *3/4
Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - NR
TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End - ***1/2
Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****
Marty Scurll vs. Timothy Thatcher - ***1/4
Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay - ****3/4

*WWNLive SuperShow – Mercury Rising 2016*
Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4
Drew Gulak vs. Fred Yehi - ***
Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams - ****
Anthony Nese vs. Ethan Page - **1/2
Taylor Made vs. Nicole Matthews - *1/4
Caleb Konley vs. Gary Jay vs. Jason Cade vs. Maxwell Chicago - **1/2
Timothy Thatcher vs. Sami Callihan - **
Johnny Gargano, TJP & Kota Ibushi vs. Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Will Ospreay - ****1/2


----------



## Platt

Just got my latest bargain from Ebay. I think @Even Flow might like this one, the full ECW Hardcore TV set. All from the same guy I got the TPI/TOD/KOT/16 Carat lots from.










Thankfully he's run out of stuff to list I don't have or I might of gone bankrupt.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Just got my latest bargain from Ebay. I think @Even Flow might like this one, the full ECW Hardcore TV set. All from the same guy I got the TPI/TOD/KOT/16 Carat lots from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully he's run out of stuff to list I don't have or I might of gone bankrupt.


(Y)

I've got all the Hardcore TV's & TNN episodes, along with the house shows and most PPV's. Just need to finish collecting the fancams and that's me pretty much done.


----------



## Platt

I never planned to get the TV because of the cost but couldn't pass up this deal. I'll have to grab the TNN set from RF now. Got all the house shows/PPVs so that would just leave the Fan Cams which I'll probably skip at least till I watch all of these.


----------



## RKing85

ECW has never been my cup of tea, but that's going to keep you busy for a longgggg time.


----------



## Platt

Monthly SMV sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm waiting till the last day for the sale since they're still updating their catalogue. 

Would anyone recommend Art of War and Homecoming from AAW? I heard some good things about Gulak/Hero vs Gargano/Ciampa plus Homecoming looks like a really solid show from top to bottom. Epic looks pretty good as well. 

So far the only DVDs I've decided to get are the Best of Battlewar and IWA-MS Out With the Old, In With the New. Last time I bought three AAW shows, I only enjoyed one. I hate buying a show that ends up just collecting dust on my shelf after. AAW can be hit and miss.


----------



## RKing85

I can't imagine there is, but there's no expiry on highspots gift certificates is there?

Thinking I might ask my wife to give me that for my Christmas present.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Out of curiosity I checked completed listings on eBay for some OOP ROH DVDs I own and was shocked to see that some of the compilations they previously released have really gone up in value! I saw both the Year One and KENTA comps sell for $50-$120! And I still have my copy of the KENTA comp sealed....almost makes me want to cash it out, otherwise someday when I decide to watch it I will feel like I am ruining the value, not that that is why I bought it.


----------



## FITZ

I don't know if opening it and watching it would really affect it's value too much. It's not like you couldn't just get a hair dryer and some wrap and reseal it yourself if you (or anyone else with a copy) wanted to either. 

I had a WCW Spring Stampede 1993 VHS that was in original packaging and that was worth a lot. But it was wrapped in actual WCW/Turner plastic that had the logo on and the original price sticker from the video store was on as well as an old magnetic security device. That helped because there was no way somebody could have made it look like that. With what ROH does I feel like anybody could make it look resealed.


----------



## RKing85

so you are saying I should stalk up on all the yearly ROH sets? I have 1 copy of each for myself.....maybe should invest in another dozen. haha.


----------



## FITZ

There are plenty of ROH DVDs that hold their value pretty well but I wouldn't go as far as to say that they're worth investing in.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> so you are saying I should stalk up on all the yearly ROH sets? I have 1 copy of each for myself.....maybe should invest in another dozen. haha.





FITZ said:


> There are plenty of ROH DVDs that hold their value pretty well but I wouldn't go as far as to say that they're worth investing in.


Honestly I feel like some ROH, and PWG/WWN DVDs for that matter may be worth a pretty penny in 10-20 years. Reason being is that they're pressed DVD that come from a manufacturer, so there's a finite amount to some extent, rather than a DVD-R that's replicated when needed like the typical SMV, Highspots and RF releases. A serious collector may be willing to pay a lot if it's one he needs for said collection. Not sure if anyone here knows anything about the NES collecting scene, but there are some games worth big money. Like, a few cartridges are some peoples retirement plan. Not saying your ROH DVDs will be worth enough to retire on, but maybe they'll be worth enough to pay for some new tires for your car in a decade haha.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Honestly I feel like some ROH, and PWG/WWN DVDs for that matter may be worth a pretty penny in 10-20 years. Reason being is that they're pressed DVD that come from a manufacturer, so there's a finite amount to some extent, rather than a DVD-R that's replicated when needed like the typical SMV, Highspots and RF releases. A serious collector may be willing to pay a lot if it's one he needs for said collection. Not sure if anyone here knows anything about the NES collecting scene, but there are some games worth big money. Like, a few cartridges are some peoples retirement plan. Not saying your ROH DVDs will be worth enough to retire on, but maybe they'll be worth enough to pay for some new tires for your car in a decade haha.


I think PWG Sells Out Volume 1 is insanely expensive. Like $120 on Amazon right now and I couldn't even find an ebay listing. 


Anyway Highspots Wrestling Network has some really cool shit up there. A couple of Progress shows got put up and there are 10 Revolution Pro shows up now as well. And if you like wXw it seems like they added like 50 recent shows. 


Revolution Pro: When Thunder Strikes 

I saw that some of these shows had been added to Highspots and I’ve only heard good things about them so I thought I would give one a shot. The ambitious part of me hopes I’ll love this show and watch all 10 shows they put up but let’s just hope I can get through this one and take things from there. 


_Grudge Match:_
*El Ligero vs. Mark Haskins* 

I really liked this. Ligero comes out and hits a dive and flies around a little bit. That wasn’t going to work for Haskins so he quickly grounds Ligero. Haskins was on the top rope, he lifted Ligero by his legs and swung him into the ring post shoulder first. It looked great and set up the rest of the match where Haskins kept going back to the arm. Really good job at selling by Ligero as well. I’m pretty sure I even saw him holding his arm after the match. The arm offense looked good, it made sense, and it was sold well. Ligero tried to pick the pace up and when he would it was exciting. You had these really good spurts of offense between the smart arm work. Ending was odd but they clearly have some type of storyline going between the two and I guess this was just another chapter. Good start to the show. 
****½* 
_

British Tag Team Championship Match_
*The Swords of Essex (Will Ospreay and Paul Robinson) vs. Project Ego(c) (Martin Kirby and Kris Travis)
*
Another good match. Project Ego had this dynamic going where they didn’t entirely seem to get along but just made it work. I thought it was fun enough to see. Robinson is a really tiny guy and he was isolated for a while. I wasn’t overly impressed with him but he did a great job at getting thrown around the ring. Ospreay looked great and he seemed better than everyone else in the match and it was hard to not see that when he was in there. Project Ego had been champs for a while or had never lost before or something like that and it came across well. I thought the Swords of Essex were on the cusp of losing for most of the match and they really did seem like underdogs with Robinson being the weak link. They did some cool stuff, though a few moves looked bad, and they kept me feeling that the Swords were big time underdogs. Good match.
**** *

*
Doug Williams vs. Hiromu Takahashi *

This was billed as a homecoming for Doug Williams. He apparently had been in TNA for a while and it was his first match in England outside of TNA in a while. Takahashi was a recent graduate from New Japan and he got taken to school again. Williams gave him in a schooling in English wrestling as we saw all sorts of arm bars and other English looking things. It was fun to watch and it helped Takahashi play an underdog well. I just wish his selling of the arm had been better, it wasn’t good at all. Anyway the story was simple with Takahashi trying to defeat a guy with over a decade of experience more than him and in his home country. He was good at playing the underdog (as anyone who was a young lion in New Japan should be) and it was easy to enjoy the match. Williams did well, would have liked some more intensity out of him in all honesty. Takahashi was OK. I just wish he sold. 
***¾* 
*

MK McKinnan vs. Marty Scurll *

McKinnan came out acting like this match was a huge deal. He really wanted this match and Scurll gave him no respect early on. He was quickly able to change that attitude from Scurll and we had a really intense fight. McKinnan just really wanted this match a lot and Scurll really seemed like an asshole. Just the way he carries himself and his stupid hair makes me want to punch him (which is a good things). The pace was quick and there was a lot of back and forth stuff. McKinnan’s desire to have that big honorable win that ended up costing him the match. I don’t know if I’m sold on McKinnan, he seemed kind of weird and I sort of thought he seemed like a bit of a try hard with how he acted. Everything looked good in the match, there was intensity, and the pace made it fun to watch.
****¼ *


*Dave Mastiff and Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Rampage Brown and Andy Boy Simmonz*

Solid enough. It was your basic formula for an indy company that brings in a “name.” Smith and Mastiff kick ass for a while and it’s fun. Then the heels cheat and isolate the local guy for a while to build the hot tag. From there 2 things can happen; the name and the local face win soon after or the name and local face kick ass and then get screwed over right at the end. This was the later. I liked the match though. There were some cool big man moves from all of the guys and this did a good job at making Rampage Brown look like a big deal as he was able to hang with Davey Boy Smith Jr. It wasn’t anything too amazing as it just wasn’t that exciting or well worked but not bad by any means.
***½ *

_
British Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Sha Samuels vs. Colt Cabana(c) *

The main thing that I liked about this was that they made it feel like a heavyweight match. You had 2 of the bigger guys we’ve seen so far having a slugfest in the ring. They had a fun fight outside the ring and they kept the pace up inside the ring. Nobody gained control of the match for long as it was nearly 50/50 as far as the offense goes. The ending seemed kind of unneeded with a restart that didn’t help and then an ending right after it. I enjoyed what I saw but I would have liked to see them go a little longer and I would have liked a more satisfying ending.
***¾ *


_British Cruiserweight Championship Match:_
*Prince Devitt(c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger *

Both came in as babyfaces so there isn’t a ton of heat here. It has a very exhibition like feel for the first few minutes and it kind of felt like they were just going through the motions. Things took a turn for the better when Devitt started working on Liger’s leg. He had some nice offense and it was good to see a little bit of a strategy from someone. They did this for a while and let Liger work into a comeback and an exciting finishing stretch. I really enjoyed the finishing stretch as it was legitimately exciting and the crowd was into everything. Liger just didn’t sell at all. I think he limped around maybe once but for the most part there was no selling from him even though a quarter to third of the match is Devitt attacking his leg. Would have expected better from Liger. I’ve seen him wrestle Adam Cole and they had the same type of match and I feel like he sold his leg there. Good selling would have really helped. 
***¾*​

Overall it was an OK show. Nothing was bad but nothing was all too amazing. I thought the opener was pretty great and there were a bunch of other solid matches at least. It was an easy watch. And I have to say this, the ring is too small. I don’t know why it’s so small but I wish it was bigger.


----------



## Stetho

Not sure if it's the right thread but damn, Evolve has transformed into a huge WWE blowjob.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Bowie
(February 12, 2016)*

Dalton Castle vs Chuck Taylor **1/4

Chris Hero vs Trent? **3/4

Jack Evans vs Sami Callihan *

Adam Cole vs Andrew Everett **

Trevor Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***

Mike Bailey vs Evil Uno **1/2

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Drew Galloway ***

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH GLOBAL WARS 2016*

ACH vs. Adam Page vs. Dalton Castle vs. Roderick Strong - ***

The Addiction vs. Cheeseburger & Jushin Liger - ***

War Machine vs. The Briscoes - ***

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tetsuya Naito - **1/4*

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Kazuchika Okada & Moose - ***1/4*

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bobby Fish - **1/2*

Bullet Club vs. KUSHIDA, Matt Sydal & The Motor City Machine Guns - **1/2*

Jay Lethal vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4*

What an awful show.​


----------



## FITZ

Well those aren't the best ratings I've ever seen.


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> Well those aren't the best ratings I've ever seen.


I haven't seen the show yet, but in ROH's defense, Yaffa pretty much always lowballs their stuff aside from an occasional match or two.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Take your pants off, tweet Stone Cold > Take your shirt off, tweet The Rock


----------



## RKing85

War Machine/Briscoes one star??? That's pretty harsh.

and while O'Reilly/Naito was less than I was hoping for, I certainly had it higher than 1 1/4.


----------



## adamclark52

Are there any good DVD comps (not CD-R) of Kenny Omegas matches out there?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

In some awesome news AAW shows have now been added to the Highspots Wrestling Network joining the likes of PWG, CZW, WXW, Revolution Pro, PWX and more in addition to their shoots and originals. I am amazed by how much phenomenal content they have on there now and it just keeps getting better. Undeniably worth the monthly price.

In other news I just went back and watched ROH Field of Honor 2015 and thought it was a fantastic show from beginning to end! Love the chemistry between War Machine and Killer Elite Squad, the gauntlet match far suprassed my expectations particularly the opening "round" between Page and Castle, and of course Okada/Strong ruled. It is a shame that we never got the Jay Lethal/Shinsuke Nakamura match that is sort of teased here.


----------



## sXeMope

Wrestling is Life said:


> In some awesome news AAW shows have now been added to the Highspots Wrestling Network joining the likes of PWG, CZW, WXW, Revolution Pro, PWX and more in addition to their shoots and originals. I am amazed by how much phenomenal content they have on there now and it just keeps getting better. Undeniably worth the monthly price.
> 
> In other news I just went back and watched ROH Field of Honor 2015 and thought it was a fantastic show from beginning to end! Love the chemistry between War Machine and Killer Elite Squad, the gauntlet match far suprassed my expectations particularly the opening "round" between Page and Castle, and of course Okada/Strong ruled. It is a shame that we never got the Jay Lethal/Shinsuke Nakamura match that is sort of teased here.


Pretty surprised that AAW have joined the Highspots Network when they have their own On Demand gimmick. Maybe they're integrating thier On Demand stuff into the Highspots Network? Seems like it's kind of a waste of time to have your shows on your own network as well as a network that hosts various promotions because most fans would pay the monthly $9.99 for everything rather than the monthly $7.99 for AAW alone.


----------



## adamclark52

*DVD Review: Ring of Honor "Caged Hostility"*










*Ring‎ of Honor: Caged Hostility*
September 8th, 2012
From the Metrolina Tradeshow Expo in Charlotte, North Carolina
Commentators: Kevin Kelly and Steve Corino

In glorious SD!

No intro, no graphics; right to the wrestling. Oh hell yeah!

*Adam Page‎ vs. Jay Lethal*
‎Before the match Jay Lethal comments that Jim Cornette told him that he hasn't received a title shot against Kevin Steen because he hasn't shown the "killer instinct". So he apologizes to Adam Page because he has to destroy him tonight to send a message. This was a really good match. It was the first time I saw "it" in Adam Page. If anyone deserved a title shot after this match was him.
Winner: Jay Lethal

Veda Scott is backstage with QT Marshall, who's facing Mike Mondo later tonight. QT says one thing he's missing is "gold".

*QT Marshall‎ vs. Mike Mondo*
This match wasn't anything to remember. It wasn't anything terrible but it went way to long for what it was. Even the commentators got sidetracked quite a bit.
Winner: Mike Mondo

Veda Scott is backstage with the Bravado Brothers. They plan on settling the score with Cedric Alexander and Caprice Coleman tonight.

*The Bravados vs. ‎Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander*
‎This was a really fucking good match. There was one kick from one of the Bravados onto Caprice Coleman (right into his face when he was laying by the turnbuckle) that was especially stiff and vicious. The Bravados seemed pretty good and I'd like to see them again. I remember they really impressed me on Death Before Dishonor IX. And Caprice Coleman is a guy who I always like seeing. He's one of those "unsung hero" types. It makes me a little sad seeing him be great here then seeing him earlier this week in Toronto just sort of being "there", but still being good. More people need to take notice of Caprice Coleman.
Winners: Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

‎Davey Richards makes his return to Ring of Honor and compliments the last match before telling everyone that he loves wrestling in Ring of Honor. He apologizes for how he acts outside the ring but it all ends now and he is back! He plans on sitting by the ring and watching tonight's main event. I swear he said that. He doesn’t though. He comes out and watches a different match.

*Jeff Lewis Neal vs. Mike Posey*
‎I guess this is the best match you could have followed that tag team match with. Nothing could follow that so why not just throw out...these two guys. All I got out of this match was that CW Anderson trained Jeff Lewis Neal, and that just makes me realize how long it's been since ECW died. Steve Corino even left commentary to take a call during this match. Mike Posey won with a Leg Drop off the top rope. That should say it all.
Winner: Mike Posey
After the match Kevin Steen, Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs rush the ring and dismantle Mike Posey. Kevin Steen announces that the main event has been cancelled because he has to defend the Ring of Honor World Championship next week. Rhett Titus (who was supposed to be in said main event) rushes the ring to no avail. But then his partners for the main event: the Briscoe Brothers, come to the ring to make the save. It's then announced that if Kevin Steen does not compete tonight he will be fined five thousand dollars. 

So I guess I should mention now that tonight's main event is Kevin Steen, Steve Corino and Jimmy Jacobs verses the Briscoe Brothers and Rhett Titus in a Steel Cage.

Veda Scott is backstage with the House of Truth (Truth Martini, Roderick Strong(?) and Michael Elgin(?)). Martini says they are united.

*Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team vs. the House of Truth w/Truth Martini*
I never knew that Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin were in the House of Truth. And I don't know what was going on but there was some serious dissention between the two. I just couldn't get into this match. It wasn't very good.
Winners: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team

Veda Scott is backstage with a fifteen year old Adam Cole. He faces Kyle O'Reilly in a Proving Ground match to see if Kyle gets a shot at his Television Title.

Davey Richards comes out to sit ringside for the next match.

Proving Ground Match
*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole*
This was a really good, vicious match. They really beat the carp out of each other here. The ended was pretty lame though with them landing on Davey Richards, him causing distraction and a bad roll-up.
Winner: Kyle O'Reilly

And all of a sudden: *BOOM! STEEL CAGE IS THERE!*

Kevin Kelly is on his own on commentary now too.

Steel Cage Match
*S.C.U.M. (Kevin Steen, Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. The Briscoes & Rhett Titus*
Corino looks really funny to me here. He's at the mid-point between his early-2000's looks (bleached blond hair) and his 2016 look (fat, old). The match starts off crazy right off the bat with the guys all fighting outside the ring and even taking out security and officials. The Briscoes were both bleeding before they even get into the ring thanks to a broken beer bottle. This was not a good "wrestling match" at all. It was just a fun, entertaining fight. Lots of blood but most of it Jay Briscoes. It did feel a bit short though. Mark Briscoe was the highlight. That guy is just the best. I don't know how he can still stand upright after all the shit he's put his body through.
Winners: the Briscoes & Rhett Titus
The fighting continues after the match and S.C.U.M. get the upper hand.‎ Jay Lethal attacks them as they're leaving, specifically going after Kevin Steen. After they’ve all left the Briscoes say this isn't over and thank the crowd. 
_______________________________________________

This was a great fucking show. It's always said that house shows are a different breed and this was that. But it was a Ring of Honor house show so in my books it's a cut above.‎ I bought it because of the title "Caged Hostility" and the fact that it had the Briscoes on ‎the cover. So I was expecting some br00tality. But I got way more than just that. There were three matches that were solid, a couple jobber matches that I didn't really care about and one match that was awesome. And it was trim running time of two and a half hours, although the main event could have had five or ten more minutes. AND I got my br00tality too.

Video quality was like something from 2005 or 2006. The camera angles were very "indie" at this show. Thankfully there were multiple cameras because if it was just one it would've been hard to watch. The audio was fine.

There was a NASTY comment by Corino during the second match wishing a heart attack on Jerry Lawler during Raw.‎ Lawler had a heart attack two days after this show live on Raw but that comment had to have been added in post-production. It was just way too ironic to have worked out any other way. Corino was pretty nasty all night; jumping between kayfabe and whatever the opposite of kayfabe is..."not kayfabe?” But I guess that's just Steve Corino being “Steve Corino”. He was good though.

Cheeseburger was at ringside. He must have been a timekeeper or something.

I loves wrasslin' but I loves Ring of Honor wrasslin' most!‎ Fuck me Butters, I saw them three days ago and it's already been to long since I've seen them.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sXeMope said:


> Pretty surprised that AAW have joined the Highspots Network when they have their own On Demand gimmick. Maybe they're integrating thier On Demand stuff into the Highspots Network? Seems like it's kind of a waste of time to have your shows on your own network as well as a network that hosts various promotions because most fans would pay the monthly $9.99 for everything rather than the monthly $7.99 for AAW alone.


I had the same thought but with Revolution Pro and CZW as well. Though I guess only select Rev Pro shows are on Highspots. I could see Highspots have a wider viewer base though, putting new eyes on the product and Highspots must be compensating decent to keep scoring this unexpected new content.


----------



## Platt

As long as they don't move from SMV to Highspots for Blu Ray releases all is good.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

GLOBAL WARS 2016

ACH vs. Adam Page vs. Dalton Castle vs. Roderick Strong - ***

The Addiction vs. Cheeseburger & Jushin Liger - **

War Machine vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***1/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Kazuchika Okada & Moose - ***1/2

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bobby Fish - ***1/2

Bullet Club vs. KUSHIDA, Matt Sydal & The Motor City Machine Guns - ***3/4

Jay Lethal vs. Colt Cabana - DUD (Hated the ending)

Overall 5/10 (not worth $35)


----------



## PulseGlazer

Who would be considered the more thorough, objective reviewers ITT?


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND 12*

*NIGHT 1*

Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/2*
_Trevor worked the match as a total shit talking heel, which was great. He is so much better at that role than as a generic flippy babyface. Chuckie T was his usual entertaining self too, and the guys put on a very entertaining opener._

Chris Hero vs. Evil Uno - ****1/2*
_A PWG hoss fight~!_

Drew Galloway vs. Trent - ***1/2*
_This was all about Trent trying to survive the much bigger Galloway's offense for as long as he could. It was a solid David vs. Goliath match, but not super compelling._

Mark Andrews vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2*
_The best that Mandrews has ever looked. Roddy just tossed him around, with him getting some of his flippy hope spots in._

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Marty Scurll - **1/4*
_Marty's character does nothing for me, and this match was just bad. It was just them doing a bunch of movez and limb work that was totally no sold. Shit stuff._

Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***3/4*
_Not quite as good as their BOLA '14 match, but a pretty good one. Solid psychology with Cole targeting Zack's knee, and Zack's selling wasn't bad._

The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet - ****3/4*
_Mostly a total spotfest, but a very fun one._

*NIGHT 2*

Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll - ****

Evil Uno vs. Mark Andrews - ***

Drew Galloway vs. Trevor Lee - ****3/4*
_Trevor as a heel :mark: He, just like in that match vs. Chuck the previous night, was talking total shit to Galloway & the fans here, doing his heel shtick, and it ruled. Galloway was solid in his role too, trying to shut the cocky youngster heel up with his size & strength._

Death By Elbow vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet - *****1/4*
_A really great tag match. Everybody looked great, and Hero delivered one of my favorite performances of 2016._

Adam Cole vs. Trent - **1/4*

The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon - ****3/4*
_Bucks & reDRagon bring their chemistry to Reseda. If you have seen their ROH matches, you pretty much know what to expect._

Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - *****1/2*
_Another classic by these 2. It was very much like their match at Don't Sweat The Technique in the sense of that it was about Roddy trying to totally destroy Zack's body, and Zack answering with his limb work._

Overall both nights were awesome. Thumbs up for PdubG. (Y)​


----------



## Platt




----------



## Groovemachine

Finally picked up BOLA 2015 Stage 3 in the 25% off video downloads sale. Thank you Highspots!


----------



## Corey

$34.99, available all the way through Monday Night.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, at least Highspots has CZW stuff for sale. I have a lot of shows to catch up on. I should pick up that Dreamer vs Raven set as well. Would have preferred to get it from RF but 50% is a steal. Speaking of RF, I'm interested in seeing what they're doing as well. I hardly doubt HOH will go on sale but if it does I need to pick up the show with Hero/Tajiri.

EDIT:Also it appears if Highspots will not be carrying PROGRESS DVDs :mark:


----------



## Kenny

Wasn't sure where to put this. But I'm attempting to download another Cesaro pack from his Indy days. The other one just wouldn't go anywhere.

Pack includes

[hide]
01. Claudio Castagnoli Nigel McGuinness Chris Candido Steve Stone Vs. Danny Daniels Matt Sydal Ace Steel CM Punk IWA Autumn Armageddon 22.10.04 
02. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan)- IWA Mid South Ted Petty Invitational 23.09.05 
03. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Alex Shelley- UWA 17.02.06 
04. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Bryan Danielson Vs. Chris Daniels CAPW 09.07.06 
05. ROH Vs CZW Cage of Death Death Before Dishonor IV 15.07.06 
06. Los Ice Creams Vs. Order of the Neo Solar Temple Chickara 16.02.07 
07. Los Ice Creams Vs. Kings of Wrestling Chickara 16.02.07 
07a. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Mike Quackenbush Time will Prove Everything 24.03.07 
08. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Chris Hero King of Europe 28.04.07 
08a. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. El Generico 28.07.07 
08b. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. El Generico 26.01.08 
08c. Claudio Castagnoli and Nigel McGuinness El Generico and Kevin Steen 18.04.08 
08d. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Brodie Lee Chikara Passion and Persistence 20.04.08 
09. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Delirious MCW Shane Shamrock Memorial Cup 18.07.08 
10. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Nigel McGuinness Vs. Bryan Danielson Tyler Black ROH Death Before Dishonor VI 02.08.08 
11. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Brodie Lee CHIKARA 07.09.08 
12. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Little Guido NWA New Jersey 12.09.08 
13. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Tyler Black (c)- AAW Title Reign Of Violence 04.10.08 
14. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. 30 Minute Iron Man Match wXw 100 07.02.09 
15. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Paul Tracy CWN 14.02.09 
16. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Colt Cabana ROH 18.04.09 
16a. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Shadow Phoenix Chikara The Boblographob 26.04.09 
17. Claudio Castagnoli and Bryan Danielson Mike Quackenbush and Jigsaw Chikara Hiding in Plain Sight 13.09.09 
18. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Mr Wrestling Kevin Steen C4 Rise Above 16.10.09 
19. Claudio Castagnoli Icarus and Dave Cole Vs. Mike Quackenbush Fire Ant and Green Ant- WrestleJam 6 07.08.10 
20. Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero Vs. Colt Cabana and El Generico- ROH Fade to Black 10.09.10 
20a. Claudio Castagnoli and Ares Vs. 3.0 Chikara Eye to Eye 18.09.10 
20b. BDK (with Sara Del Ray) Vs. Da Soul Touchaz Chikara Through Savage Progress Cuts the Jungle Line 19.09.10 
21. Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero Vs. Yoshihiro Takayama and Takuma Sano NOAH 05.12.10 
22. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Chris Hero - PWG World Heavyweight Championship Match- All Star Weekend 8 27.05.11 
22a. Claudio Castagnoli (c) Vs. Chris Hero PWG Eight 23.07.11 
23. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Sara Del Rey- CHIKARA 31.07.11 
24. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. El Generico Chikara Battle of Los Angeles 20.08.11 [/hide]

Haven't watched these before btw,.


----------



## Groovemachine

Some great stuff in that pack. The Castagnoli/Generico matches were always great fun, and there's a tremendous tag match against Quackensaw, partnering with Danielson that I had as a very high MOTYC for 2009. And definitely check out the 4-way match from ROH Death Before Dishonor VI, it's fantastic.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

Evolve sale is 50% of Evolve Blu Ray 2 & 3 packs. Just waiting to see if RF do something now.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Well, at least Highspots has CZW stuff for sale. I have a lot of shows to catch up on. I should pick up that Dreamer vs Raven set as well. Would have preferred to get it from RF but 50% is a steal. Speaking of RF, I'm interested in seeing what they're doing as well. I hardly doubt HOH will go on sale but if it does I need to pick up the show with Hero/Tajiri.
> 
> EDIT:Also it appears if Highspots will not be carrying PROGRESS DVDs :mark:


Good to see PROGRESS get some more places selling their stuff. I guess this way it allows then to get their stuff out there, while still keeping their limited run Punk Rock style of selling DVDs independently. Not sure if they still do it but as far as I know the DVDs they did themselves were in a cardboard sleeve and there was a limited number.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well RF Video managed to beat Highspots' undefeated streak of Worst Sales. 30% ECW if anyone interested. Or, you know, you can to Highspots and get 50% off. 

And I really wished Evolve did 50% of all Evolve. Not sure if I'll be picking up anything as I'm more interested in the earlier shows for my collection.


----------



## Platt

Don't you just hate it when you make your sale order then they go and add something else you would of ordered


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> Don't you just hate it when you make your sale order then they go and add something else you would of ordered


That's why I always wait until the very last day.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG All Star Weekend 12 Night 1
(March 4, 2016)*

Trevor Lee vs Chuck Taylor **1/4

Chris Hero vs Evil Uno **1/2

Drew Galloway vs Trent? **1/2

Roderick Strong vs Mark Andrews **

Kyle O'Reilly vs Marty Scurll ***

Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***

PWG World Tag Team Championship
The Young Bucks (c) vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal ***

Overall Rating: 5.75


*PWG All Star Weekend 12 Night 2
(March 5, 2016)*

Chuck Taylor vs Marty Scurll ***

Mark Andrews vs Evil Uno **

Drew Galloway vs Trevor Lee **

Death By Elbow (Chris Hero & JT Dunn) vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal ***1/4

Adam Cole vs Trent? **

PWG World Tag Team Championship
The Young Bucks (c) vs reDRagon **1/4

PWG World Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## Corey

The same show that has Jeff Hardy vs. Jushin Liger now has this:


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> The same show that has Jeff Hardy vs. Jushin Liger now has this:


Read about that on PWInsider about half hour ago. Good for Cody, getting the match with Angle he wanted on his checklist.


----------



## parko99

anyone been on wrestlingepicenters store? Looks heaps cool, got so much rare stuff


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Bowie*

Dalton Castle vs Chuck Taylor - **1/2

Chris Hero vs Trent - ***1/2
Methodically paced and built to a satisfying conclusion. Good stuff. Could have done without all the piledriver kickouts, but hey.

Sami Callihan vs Jack Evans - **3/4
Comedy opening was quite good actually, nice to see Callihan trying something different. Once they got through that, Callihan went back to being his usual monotonous one-level intensity, but it was nice while it lasted. Some good exchanges here. Crowd chanting 'Ring Awareness' was a bit cringe.

Adam Cole vs Andrew Everett - **1/2

Zack Sabre Jr vs Trevor Lee - ***1/4
A technically sound bout as you'd expect, but something seemed a little off at times - maybe it was just their chemistry. Some standout moments but nothing terribly memorable.

Mike Bailey vs Evil Uno - ***1/4
Evil Uno was great here, tremendous heel work. Good match but it drastically went into overkill.

Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway - ***
Solid but unspectacular, and it was a little sloppy in terms of execution. Good structure but not terribly worthy of a main event slot.


----------



## Corey

Reports coming out that Tommy End signed to NXT and will wrestle his final wXw match in August.


----------



## Corey

Cody making his rounds.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Conquest Tour: Philadelphia (2016)

**3-on-2 Handicap Match
*Dalton Castle & The Boys vs. The All Night Express - ** 3/4

BJ Whitmer & Cedric Alexander vs. Adam Page & Jonathan Gresham - *** 1/2

Briscoe Burgers (Cheeseburger & The Briscoes) vs. Moose Machine (Moose & War Machine) - *** 3/4

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship
*KUSHIDA (c) vs. ACH - ****

Will Ferrara vs. Joey Daddiego - *

Adam Cole & Roderick Strong vs. reDRagon - *** 1/4

The Young Bucks vs. The Addiction vs. Motor City Machine Guns - *** 3/4

*ROH World Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Matt Sydal - ***


- Opener was entertaining, especially the segment they did to set up the match. Castle is mega over and ANX are becoming good heels the way they constantly insult the crowd. Match was fine, no problems.

- Whitmer & Cedric vs. Page & Gresham may look like a random tag on paper, but it was actually booked off of two feuds presented on TV around this time. Match was fucking HEATED. Page was at Whitmer's throat and Gresham wrestled like a maniac. They brawled for several minutes before the bell and kept spitting at each other on the apron too. It was pretty fuckin great. Hell of a match that shattered expectations. Shame that Whitmer & Page had a boring encounter on PPV, because this was pretty awesome.

- 6 man tag was a bunch of fun. All of Cheeseburger's interactions were hilarious and the crowd was going bonkers for him. Moose & War Machine were a seriously formidable trio and everyone worked off of one another pretty nicely. Really good match.

- KUSHIDA vs. ACH was an audible for the show after Omega wasn't able to make it (who was supposed to wrestle Castle), but it turned out to be spectacular. Just an all around excellent wrestling match with some great selling from ACH and a few really unique and interesting sequences. The crowd loved it and so did I. Best ROH match I've seen this year so far. Seek it out if you can.

- Joey Daddiego is fucking atrocious. Taeler Hendrix though. :homer I'm praying for a wardrobe malfunction one of these days.

- Cole & Roddy vs. reDRagon was probably the least memorable tag match on this card, which speaks volumes to the quality. Strong work rate, but didn't have the same heat that the earlier 2-on-2 tag did and the finish was kinda weak. Still good considering the obvious talent involved.

- Kenny Broomega. :lmao Awesome 3 way tag. Young Bucks looked like the best tag team in the world, MCMG looked like they never missed a beat, and the Addiction played a nice foil to both of them. Fantastic sequences, fun spots, and a shockingly cool finish. Top notch stuff. Should've been the main event imo.

- Main event was a weird one. They had some really good chemistry in the ring, but some unnecessary stuff happened. Hendrix shoved Sydal's face in her tits at ringside which is something I've never seen her do since associating with the House of Truth and then there was a totally random table spot that caught me off guard. It seemed way over the top when I doubt anyone was buying Sydal as a real threat. Should've just let them wrestle it out. Oh well, solid but unspectacular. Strong show overall though. Really consistent.​


----------



## Even Flow

Got my RF DVD's from the memorial day sale they had, and i'm missing 4 DVD's.

So i've just had to email them for the first time to say my order is incomplete.


----------



## Corey

Idk if anyone even buys ROH DVDs anymore, but if so:


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE running in Brooklyn over Summerslam weekend with Cody Rhodes on the card:

June 17th: EVOLVE returns to Brooklyn, NY on August 20th with a special 3pm belltime. The show will be over in time for you to make it a double header with NXT at the Barclays Center that night. Tickets go on sale at www.DGUSA.tv this Monday morning. Cody Rhodes will wrestle on this event and be available for pictures and autographs. The preliminary talent roster is:

-EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher
-EVOLVE Tag Team Champions Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams
-Drew Galloway
-Cody Rhodes
-Zack Sabre Jr.
-Marty Scurll
-Chris Hero
-TJP with Stokely Hathaway
-Cedric Alexander
-Matt Riddle
-Plus many others to be announced!!!


----------



## Corey

God damn this thread is a dead zone. :lol

I know @Concrete is lookin forward to this one:


----------



## RKing85

hoping those ROH Japan shows get released on dvd.


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> hoping those ROH Japan shows get released on dvd.


I don't think they will since they happened in February and ROH has already released their Philly show from March on DVD, but I could be wrong. They put a few of the matches on TV last month though and I believe both nights were put on New Japan World.


----------



## Corey

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Cedric Alexander in PWX for free online (not sure for how long): https://www.highspotswrestlingnetwo...-vs-cedric-alexander-(pwx-2016)/48706/feature


----------



## Platt




----------



## Bruce L

Haven't seen it mentioned yet, so for the interested, the first three teams for King of Trios have been announced:

*Team Sendai Girls *_(Meiko Satomura, Dash Chisako, Cassandra Miyagi)_

*Team Shimmer *_(Madison Eagles, Candice LeRae, Crazy Mary Dobson)_

*Team Original Divas Revolution *_(Mickie James, Victoria, Jazz)_

Interesting. Not the attention-grabbing "gets" that Bullet Club or Team Lucha Underground were last year, but I can see them trying for some buzz with the strategy of rolling out three (or more?) all-female teams first. Fourth team coming Sunday.


----------



## sXeMope

I feel like Chikara has steadily declined in interest in the last few years. That break was the worst mistake they ever made IMO. I mean they still have their core audience, but I wouldn't consider them a Top 5 indy anymore. Not sure if they could even make Top 10 tbh.


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> God damn this thread is a dead zone. :lol
> 
> I know @Concrete is lookin forward to this one:


BROTHER I'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sXeMope said:


> I feel like Chikara has steadily declined in interest in the last few years. That break was the worst mistake they ever made IMO. I mean they still have their core audience, but I wouldn't consider them a Top 5 indy anymore. Not sure if they could even make Top 10 tbh.


Chikara was my favorite wrestling going before the break. It killed all momentum for me, and it didn't help that that first season back just did not match up to previous ones imo. For a company that ALWAYS had consistent storylines that made sense it just did not make sense to me that Chikara would continue booking this giant army of bad guys who wanted to destroy their company. In the past with the likes of the BDK they had their own authority figure in charge. 

Since then I have lost track of the company. I own DVDs up all the way until 3/4 through 2015, but I have hardly began watching any of 2015. The shows aren't bad, but they aren't must see and with SO much other wrestling to watch it just is no longer a priority in my viewing. The break hurt them there with me too because in their absence I began supporting other companies regularly like AIW and Beyond and I became more interested in watching them instead.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> BROTHER I'LL BE THERE!!!


LET'S GO RIDDLE


----------



## Concrete

Finally being an adult and having to spend money on necessities is coming to kick my butt.

What did people pick up during the SMV sale? Starting to make the tough choice of only getting shows I'm truly interested in. So I'm leaving off some OPW, Alpha-1, ect. that are quite borderline. If I can't say "Yeah, I'll totally watch that really soon." Alexander vs. Lovelace looks GREAT...but I don't know if I could be arsed anything on the shows. Once things clear up I'll buy a lot and hate myself. Can't wait!!!

So how does this section work these days? Anyone crying a river about the hottest of indie matches? Are there hot indie matches?


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> So how does this section work these days? Anyone crying a river about the hottest of indie matches? Are there hot indie matches?


I think all the crying was done over Ospreay/Ricochet from BOTSJ. I would say that there's little to no discussion about actual indy wrestling in this thread. :lol 

Biggest hot topic would probably be how some people on the forum think Chris Hero is having an incredible year and he's one of the best in the world, while some of us don't care for him an think all his matches are the same (me). I'm pretty sure I already know how you stand on that though.


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> I think all the crying was done over Ospreay/Ricochet from BOTSJ. I would say that there's little to no discussion about actual indy wrestling in this thread. :lol
> 
> Biggest hot topic would probably be how some people on the forum think Chris Hero is having an incredible year and he's one of the best in the world, while some of us don't care for him an think all his matches are the same (me). I'm pretty sure I already know how you stand on that though.


I stand by you being a savage.


----------



## Corey

Another free match from this year. Only available until tomorrow night I believe.


----------



## Platt

> 4th of July Sale!
> Our 4th of July Sale is kicking off right now! Head over to Highspots.com to start saving with our $4 sale, $44 sale, and 40% Off on select DVDs including Combat Zone, Diva Diaries, ECW DVDs, Kevin Steen Show, Old School with Steve Corino, PWX, Queens of Combat, WSU and most Shoot Interviews. Plus all Video Downloads are 40% Off!!!
> 
> Don't miss your chance to save big all weekend! This huge sale end at the end of day on Monday, July 4th!!!













> FREEDOM ART PACKAGE - $44
> normally over $70!
> 
> This 4th of July Special Offer features the artwork of Rob Schamberger! Get 4 - 18x24 prints for only $44!
> 
> Includes Jushin Liger, Rey Mysterio, The Hardy Boys, and Bret Hart.













> FREEDOM DVD PACKAGE - $44
> normally almost $88!
> 
> This 4th of July Special Offer features The Young Bucks!
> 
> Get The Young Bucks "Too Sweet Journey" DVD Set, PWG's Battle of Los Angeles 2015 set of 3 DVDs, plus an Autographed Young Bucks 8x10 promo pic!


----------



## Even Flow

Flat out broke, and will be for months to come so even if I wanted to, can't do a 4th July order this year.


----------



## Platt

I'm waiting to see if anyone else does anything. A non-ECW sale from RF would be good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

if any Canadians are thinking of doing any July long weekend shopping, be aware that Canada Post is going to be locking out their employees right away here. So it could be a while before you get your packages.


----------



## DekeStokes

Ugh, please. I always want to place a large order, but no deal, no dice.

EDIT: Apparently I don't have enough posts to quote. But this is in regards to the post about RF hopefully having a deal on non-ECW DVDs.


----------



## Bruce L

sXeMope said:


> I feel like Chikara has steadily declined in interest in the last few years. That break was the worst mistake they ever made IMO. I mean they still have their core audience, but I wouldn't consider them a Top 5 indy anymore. Not sure if they could even make Top 10 tbh.


Oh, the interest level, at least on this board, has absolutely declined, due entirely to the hiatus. But while I agree with anyone who says it was a stupid decision (I hated it myself), I have to admit I was (and remain) surprised by the way so many people who'd been into the company before have just rejected it wholesale since. Though I have to say, my being as into it now as I am may be due mostly to the fact that they're the only indy I'm aware of that lets you buy individual matches, which is pretty much the ideal business model for me as a customer. As to whether or not they're still a top 5 indy, they obviously are for me, but that's more attrition than anything else; I'm not sure ROH or Evolve can still be called "indies" (and I no longer follow the former), and I can't think of any others that aren't just regional entities that don't interest me that much.

For the record, two more trios were added to this year's tourney while I was wrestling with this password business:
*Team JWP *(Command Bolshoi, Manami Katsu, & Hanako Nakamori)
*Heidi Lovelace & N_R_G*
So that's five trios so far, with only two male wrestlers between them. I like what they're doing here, but I don't know how much outside interest it's gonna drum up.


----------



## Platt

RF sale is 30% off most items, so far I've noticed HOH and KC aren't included but that seems to be the usual with these sales.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hgr423

are there any july 4 sales that could help one catch up on the British scene?

Thanks and be safe.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH BEST IN THE WORLD 2016*

Kamaitachi vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4*

ACH vs. Silas Young - ***

Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong - ****3/4*

Bullet Club vs. War Machine & Moose - ***3/4*

The Addiction vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ***

BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino - ***3/4*

Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle - ***

Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe - ****3/4*

3 real good matches (nothing must see though), but rest of the show was just bad or forgettable. Another lackluster show by ROH.​


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Kamaitachi vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4*
> 
> ACH vs. Silas Young - ***
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong - ****3/4*
> 
> Bullet Club vs. War Machine & Moose - ***3/4*
> 
> The Addiction vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ***
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino - ***3/4*
> 
> Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle - ***
> 
> Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe - ****3/4*
> 
> 3 real good matches (nothing must see though), but rest of the show was just bad or forgettable. Another lackluster show by ROH.​


For once, you're actually the most positive person reviewing an ROH show. :lol I thought (as did many of us except Natecore who was at the show) that everything felt pretty flat. Some stupid finishes too.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

The Highspots Wrestling Network has added "I Hope You Suffer: The Best of Jimmy Havoc in PROGRESS". Since I have heard so much great stuff about PROGRESS and particularly the reign of Havoc I was so happy to see this added because with all the other wrestling I follow I just don't have the desire to go back through all of the PROGRESS shows. This was awesome - great storytelling and made me a huge fan of Jimmy Havoc. I certainly recommend giving it a watch.


----------



## Bruce L

NastyYaffa said:


> The Addiction vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - ***​


Sadly, this seems to be the consensus. If you're all right, that's one of my biggest wrestling disappointments in a good while.


----------



## Corey

@Bruce L the match lacked a lot of heat and had a stupid finish. Addiction & the Guns had a much better match on TV earlier this year. It aired on April 2nd on Sinclair, which would put it on April 6th on Comet. That would be the meeting to see if you're interested as well as the 3 way tag w/ the Young Bucks from the Conquest Tour: Philly show that was really damn good.



Wrestling is Life said:


> The Highspots Wrestling Network has added "I Hope You Suffer: The Best of Jimmy Havoc in PROGRESS". Since I have heard so much great stuff about PROGRESS and particularly the reign of Havoc I was so happy to see this added because with all the other wrestling I follow I just don't have the desire to go back through all of the PROGRESS shows. This was awesome - great storytelling and made me a huge fan of Jimmy Havoc. I certainly recommend giving it a watch.


Not sure if you've ever seen it, but PROGRESS released a full show on Youtube a couple years back with a really good double main event (Sabre Jr. vs. Devitt and Havoc vs. Andrews)


----------



## Bruce L

Yeah, MCMGs/Bad Influence (they'll always be that to me, dammit) is a pretty big dream match for me, so I'm glad to hear they have at least one good one in them.


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> Oh, the interest level, at least on this board, has absolutely declined, due entirely to the hiatus. But while I agree with anyone who says it was a stupid decision (I hated it myself), I have to admit I was (and remain) surprised by the way so many people who'd been into the company before have just rejected it wholesale since. Though I have to say, my being as into it now as I am may be due mostly to the fact that they're the only indy I'm aware of that lets you buy individual matches, which is pretty much the ideal business model for me as a customer. As to whether or not they're still a top 5 indy, they obviously are for me, but that's more attrition than anything else; I'm not sure ROH or Evolve can still be called "indies" (and I no longer follow the former), and I can't think of any others that aren't just regional entities that don't interest me that much.
> 
> For the record, two more trios were added to this year's tourney while I was wrestling with this password business:
> *Team JWP *(Command Bolshoi, Manami Katsu, & Hanako Nakamori)
> *Heidi Lovelace & N_R_G*
> So that's five trios so far, with only two male wrestlers between them. I like what they're doing here, but I don't know how much outside interest it's gonna drum up.


Have people really rejected Chikara? I always assumed that the fans who never came back after the break were just people who decided to spend the money on other promotions. Not for any negative reasons, they just got into other promotions and Chikara hasn't offered anything to bring them back. I was never a huge Chikara fan, but the only shows I have any interest in these days are KOT (And even then my interest has been declining over the last couple of years). I agree that the individual match selling is a very good business model to some though. I can't tell you how many shitty DVDs I have because I wanted to see one or two matches on it. It's especially good when you have great talents like Kingston and guys who are more or less Chikara exclusive, but then you have the new-ish guys with weird gimmicks who aren't that great. Top 5 is definitely something that varies with everyone you ask but I feel like there are so many promotions where you always hear the latest happenings, and the first time Chikara really did something that had a lot of people talking was when Kimber Lee won their title.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG PRINCE*

Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle - *****

Kamaitachi vs. Michael Elgin - ****1/2*

Mark Andrews vs. Marty Scurll - ***

Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee - ***

Chris Hero vs. Jeff Cobb - ****3/4*

Drew Galloway vs. Michael Elgin - **3/4*

Roderick Strong vs. Sami Callihan - ****1/2*

A pretty good show. Some bad matches (Mandrews/Scurll, Everett/Lee, Elgin/Galloway), but also the best Adam Cole match in what feels like forever & 3 really good matches in Kamaitachi/Elgin, Hero/Cobb + Roddy/Callihan.​


----------



## Platt

SMV having an extra sale which is handy since there wasn't enough I wanted to place an order in June sale but they've added a few things since then.


----------



## hgr423

do the evolve blu rays ever go on sale?


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> *PWG PRINCE*
> 
> Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle - *****
> 
> *the best Adam Cole match in what feels like forever*​


100% agree. It's very surprising how Cole/Castle in PWG is a completely different match than in ROH. Everything just seems looser, more open-ended and not as rigid for some reason. From the characters to the audience to the match itself. I've only gotten around to watching the opening match, but this really got me pumped to finish Prince ASAP.


----------



## hgr423

Maybe it's time for Chris Hero to make the call to the Beer City Bruiser to see if BCB has any wrestling tights he can borrow ... j/k I love Hero.


----------



## sXeMope

Copy/Paste from the CZW thread. Posting to potentially reach more who may be interested in the show.

*
GCW Presents Zandig's Tournament Of Survival*


*First Round - No Rope Barbed Wire: Bryant Woods vs. Masada*
- This match. Wow. I really hate when I hear this phrase in tournaments, but this match could have main evented any other (Deathmatch) show in the country, but it's the opener here. These guys beat the shit out of each other. There were a few botches that took away from the match to some degree but overall, easily the best match of the first round, and it's up there on the list of the best matches. Bryant Woods is a guy I've slowly grown to appreciate. I'd see him in the Carnage Cup and thought he was another hack and slash guy, but he's slowly showing that he's much more than that. Hope to see him pop up in some bigger places in the future.



*First Round - 1,000 Thumbtacks: Joker vs. Scot Summers*
- Probably one of the weakest first round matches, but by no means was it bad. It's so cool to see Joker back in a ring, and seeing Summers is always a treat. Nothing memorable here but a good match. I'm not sure what the future holds for Zandig in terms of running shows, but I hope both of these guys are involved to some extent. Sucks that Summers got hurt though. Looks like his leg buckled on a Death Valley Driver to me. 


*First Round - Fans Bring the Weapons: John Wayne Murdoch vs. Viking*
- Viking and Murdoch are two guys I've wanted to see in a big place for a while. Pretty funny backstage promo beforehand where Zandig was talking to Viking and Viking told him he was gonna win the tournament, and bring the trophy back to Canada. To sell for crack. These guys really brought it, but there's nothing I specifically remember.


*First Round - Light Tube Log Cabins: Danny Havoc vs. Markus Crane*
- Haven't seen Markus Crane in a while. Dude's looking like the kind of guy you'd expect to see in the crowd of a Days n Daze show. Big fan of that. Nothing memorable, but Crane bumped a lot and certainly brought some eyes to him. Havoc has just become somewhat boring to me just because I've watched him for so many years. He's almost become like a gatekeeper in the deathmatch world, which certainly isn't a bad thing but it's a rarity that I get excited for one of his matches anymore.



Spoiler: Semi-Finals/Final



*Semi Final - Panes of Glass: Masada vs. Zandig*
- I'm not gonna even talk about this because it was literally Zandig running in and doing the spinning clothesline (WITH TWO ROTATIONS!) and getting the pin. Would have been nice to see Masada/Summers again because those two go way back.


*Semi Final Panes of Glass/Bed of Nails: Danny Havoc vs. Viking*
- Not too much I remember about this match tbh. It felt rather short, but I enjoyed it. Viking took a weedwhacker shot, which looked brutal. Mutual respect was shown afterwards. Viking is another guy who brought some eyes to himself in this tournament. Hope it leads to him being in more places.


*Joey Janela vs. Zandig*
- Honestly, I'm not sure if the roof bump was the best or worst thing to happen in this match.It's definitely the thing people will talk about in five years, but it wasn't the only highlight of the match. Janela really stepped up in this match and showed that he can work a hardcore style when he needs to. Hope he doesn't do it regularly though. He doesn't need to.


*Tournament of Survival Final - 666 Light Tubes: Danny Havoc vs. Viking vs. Bryant Woods vs. Markus Crane*
- Zandig came out and announced that he couldn't continue so he brought everyone who wasn't too hurt out (Minus Masada. Curious as to what happened there) and made a Four Way final. It was like, 4am at this point so to be honest I don't remember a whole lot about it. The whole thing just felt like kind of a clusterfuck though. Summers being hurt probably threw a wrench into things and this was probably the best solution they could come up with on the fly, but it wasn't my favorite thing. It kind of takes away from the tournament aspect of it when you have a match that mostly consists of people who have already been eliminated. With that being said I don't think it was a bad final. I feel like the original plan was to have Danny Havoc vs. Masada as the final, cut Poppa Zandig got caught up in the moment and thought he could work two big deathmatches in one night.


----

Overall, this show is definitely worth watching. I wish I could give a more comprehensive review, but it was like, 1am when I started watching this so I was somewhat out of it by the time the finals came. It feels more like CZW than CZW has felt in years. Not really a bad match on the card, and I hope this tournament has opened more doors for all the fly-ins on the show. TOD was great this year, and this show is on par with it IMO. I thought the NGI last year was great and this topped that easily. Not sure where Zandig is, if at all, when it comes to behind the scenes stuff at CZW or GCW but I hope he's giving his two cents to somebody. People shit on Zandig sometimes for the way he ran CZW, but this showed that he still has an eye for talent. Really excited to see what happens with the Trent Acid Memorial Cup that was announced at the end of the show.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, I finally decided to change my password so I can start back posting and stop lurking lol.

These are my 4th of July buys:

Highspots:

PWX X-16 Night One and Night Two
WSU 8th Anniversary
WSU Excellence
WSU The Final Chapter
WSU Longes Match

Meh, I decided to add some PWX to my collection as well as Athena's last performances before getting signed as well as come classic WSU stuff.

RF Video:

Five Borough Wrestling: Destiny
Five Borough Wrestling: Boiling Point
King of Europe 2007
ECWA Super 8 2001

FBW cards intrigue me and I decided to pick up two classic tournaments I've never seen.

Smart Mark Video:

AAW Art of War 2016
AAW The Homecoming
AAW EPIC

Sale showed up last minuted, decided to catch up on some AAW. Still have to get the latest set of shows plus everything Beyond from this year including the Women's show. 

I also decided to subscribe to the Highspots Network and Holy Jesus it is the most amazing thing ever. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## FITZ

CZW Tournament of Death 15 


_Opening Round: Fans Bring the Weapons _
*Rickey Shane Page vs.Tim Donst *

Not a great match here. It started as fun enough with some fun brawling and then they went in the crowd. Now I’m watching this on Highspots video on demand service and for whatever reason it seems CZW only gave them the version that didn’t go through final edit. So when they went in the crowd they didn’t have the camera shot near them. So I only saw the brawling from afar and with no sound. Maybe it was good? I couldn’t follow what was going on. 
*** 


_Opening Round Round: Cinder Blocks and Barbed Wire_
*Conor Claxton vs. Masada *

This was great. Masada is my favorite deathmatch guy and I’ve liked the limited stuff I’ve seen from Claxton. Masada started out kicking the shit out of Claxton until he would hit one or two really devastating moves. And that’s what we saw the whole time, Claxton took a beating but he was always able to get that big move to turn things around but he was never able to control the match. He went for it all and missed a few times, at one point he jumped off a truck and missed. Masada was fantastic here and just seemed like a badass the entire time. The spots were brutal and I enjoyed the ending because it felt like Claxton pulled off a big reversal because if he didn’t he was actually going to die. I’ve said this before but deathmatch wrestling done right is better than almost anything else that you can find. Here, you had an established veteran and an up and coming guy putting on a great match. They also happened to be using a ton of weapons bled buckets while doing it. 
*****¼ *

_
Opening Round: Lighttube Bundles _
*Alex Colon vs. Danny Havoc*

It didn’t last long but it was brutal. I had never seen Colon work a deathmatch before and he came out looking amazing. Not wearing a shirt in a deathmatch makes you look like a badass and not wearing one in a lighttube deathmatch makes you look like a lunatic. Colon then proceeded to hold his own with Havoc and come across looking like he belonged in this tournament. I’ve always liked him as a heel but after seeing this he had to heard a lot of respect with the fans that boo him constantly. 
****½ *


_Opening Round: Home Run Derby _
*Matt Tremont vs. Jeff Cannonball 
*
They kind of took a “hack and slash” route with this one. It was brutal to the point where I looked away a couple of times. Tremont has a great persona when he’s in a deathmatch and that helps with everything that he does. I know Cannonball had appeared in CZW before but this was his first big “chance” and while he didn’t win I think he had a decent showing. Getting your ass kicked really badly is one way to get the CZW fans behind you and I think he did a good job winning some of them over because he really had some horrible things happen to him in this match.
***¾ *


_Rockstar Deathmatch:_
*Aaron Williams vs. Ron Mathis w/The Foundation*

I don’t know why guys ever agree to work a match on TOD when it’s not a tournament match. The fans just shit on them every time. Mathis had some guys at ringside that would just get involved constantly and set up spots. And quite a few spots looked really bad. They got things together at the end but by then it was a little too late. I also couldn’t shake the feeling that if you just put these guys on a normal show and took away the weapons they would have done a lot better. They just stiffed each other the whole time until the guy with Mathis would just set up a spot for them.
**¾ *


_Semi-Finals: Rite of Passage_ 
*Rickey Shane Page vs. Conor Claxton *

I want to punch whoever came up with the stipulation. There was a hot coal pit and both guys were barefoot. By hot coal pit I mean they took 10 pieces of charcoal out of a grill and put them on a board. It wasn’t impressive looking and it was easy to avoid them when you walked through the put. They also had fists taped with glass that neither man used. Oh and there was a bed of nails that could not safely be used to do anything so they didn’t do much with it either. It’s a shame because I was excited for this match because both guys have showed some promise and I was hoping they would try to steal the show. It was impossible. They worked around the stipulation and that led to a bad match. I will say that Claxton hitting a photographer in the head with a light tube made for a pretty funny moment. 
**¼ *

_
Semi-Finals: Sharp Shit _
*Matt Tremont vs. Alex Colon*

Colon comes out and jumps Tremont from behind. From there he takes it right to Tremont and really goes all out against him. Unfortunately they spend a lot of time in the crowd where it’s really hard to see what’s going on so I felt like I missed most of the match. The match was quick but Colon continued to impress me and I always like watching Tremont in a death match. This one I feel like might be a lot better if you could see and hear all the brawling in the crowd. 
**¾ *


_Scaffold Invitational_
*Devon Moore and Lucky 13 vs. Dale Patricks and G-Raver *

Patricks and G-Raver want to come back it would seem. They both took a lot of really big bumps and did their absolute best to get over. Match was really spotty and everything but it was fun to watch. You actually had some guys playing like heels for a little bit because it started as a one on one with Patricks and Moore and then G-Raver came in and attacked him. That led to Lucky 13 getting involved. It was fun and the show needed that at this point in the card. 
***¾ *


_Panes of Glass:_
*DJ Hyde vs. Josh Crane *

It had some flaws but I actually really liked this match. Sometimes I think DJ is the worst wrestler in the world but then I see a match like this and I enjoy watching him work as a heel. He came across as tough and mean with someone trying to make an impression. There were some spots that looked really bad that hurt the flow of the match but for the most part I thought they nailed the face/heel dynamic and it’s amazing how much better a deathmatch is when that dynamic is in place. Would go higher if it wasn’t as sloppy. The ending was not something you expect to see in a match.
***1/4 *


_Finals: Ring of Wire and Fire_ (but mostly wire and only a little fire)
*Rickey Shane Page vs. Matt Tremont *

There’s just something cool about the finals. You can both guys are hurting but they’re going to give everything they have left in the tank and see who’s standing at the end. That’s exactly what happened here. RSP had this crowd moment where he won me over. They went through some brutal spots and Tremont rolled out of the ring for a breather. RSP does a suicide dive through the barbed wire ropes and a bunch of light tubes and comes crashing down on Tremont with all the broken light tubes that he just broke with his body. As it came to an end one they had a sequence where they just hit each other with light tubes over and over until they both went down, think of a match where they trade punches but this was with light tubes. RSP had a really bad cut on his head after that exchange and things stopped for a little at the end so he could get some tape on it. They might have went home early because of the cut but I actually loved the end. They brought a scaffold in and a table with light tubes was set up. At this point both guys were in rough shape and I feel like they came to the decision that it was time to end this. And end it they did. I have to say it’s a great sign when the biggest pop of the night on a show with 10 death matches comes from the finale to the tournament. I loved this. Two wounded warriors fighting until they absolutely could last no longer. 
***** *​

There were some hits and misses on the show but overall it was a good watch. There’s just something different about TOD. The crowd is blood thirsty and can be annoying at times. But it makes for some really cool moments when someone actually wins them over. 







sharkboy22 said:


> King of Europe 2007
> ECWA Super 8 2001


I bought both of these together from RF a while back. Super 8 was pretty cool to watch but be warned that the video quality is atrocious. But it has some good matches and it's only like an hour and a half long I think. 

I know I watched some of the King of Europe but I don't think I ever made it passed the first day which is a shame because the talent lineup is pretty amazing and the later days seem like the better days for the shows.


----------



## Corey

Beyond is making their iPPV debut next weekend. http://wwnlive.com/event-beyond-07-17-16.html










*The Rematch*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jonathan Gresham

*There Must Be A Winner*
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matthew Riddle

*Grudge Match*
Kimber Lee vs. JT Dunn

*For A Spot In Team Pazuzu*
Chris Dickinson vs. Pinkie Sanchez

Team TFT4 (Da Hit Squad [Danny "Mafia" Maff & Steve "Monstaî Mack"] & Brian Fury) vs. Team Pazuzu (EYFBO [Mike Draztik & Angel Ortiz] & Jaka)

*Women's Wrestling Revolution Showcase*
LuFisto vs. Veda Scott​


----------



## Concrete

The Beyond card for iPPV doesn't really stick out but I'm not sure that's a terrible thing. It looks like a rather good starting spot if people are going to be having their first Beyond experience with that card as it gives you a good sense of what they deliver. You have your bigger match in Ciampa vs. Riddle. Their guy in Gresham versus the highly touted ZSJ. Dunn and Lee have a history in Beyond. Dickinson and Pinkie has storyline ramifications. The trios match has the older guard that Beyond hosts that includes the near indie legendary Da Hit Squad and the long time New England staple Fury against the younger crew of Team Pazuzu. The women's match shows off the female only arm of Beyond, though it really isn't officially a part of Beyond.

I'm not saying I am entirely interested in it but if you enjoy it then I can't see how you wouldn't enjoy other Beyond cards.


----------



## Platt

Not a DVD but does anyone know if this Zandig figure is worth anything?


----------



## dezpool

The Beyond show looks pretty decent. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jonathan Gresham sounds awesome.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Major kudos to the WWN customer service peeps. I placed a big blu-ray order months ago and only just recently got around to watching some of them. When I went to watch the WWN Mercury Rising Supershow 2015 I realized there was no disc in it. I had never opened it so must never have been in there. I contacted WWN thinking there was no chance they would replace it given the time that had gone by, and although there was quite a delay in them getting back to me, I was pleasantly surprised to receive an email back today saying they would send me a replacement.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Not a DVD but does anyone know if this Zandig figure is worth anything?


Highspots used to sell it for $25 I believe, but it appears they sold out of it as the Jun Kasai figure is the only one they have listed. Can't find it listed anywhere currently but some eBay auctions I found said it sold for $45. I'd buy it off of you if I had the money rn. It's one I saw a few years ago and always wanted for my collection but held off on because Highspots international shipping sucks. Kicking myself for that now haha.

---

Beyond doing iPPV is cool. Questioning why it's this card though. I haven't been following indy wrestling closely but I heard the Americanrana lineup on a podcast and it sounds amazing. I feel like iPPV will bring in some new fans and I think Americanrana would have been a great introduction to those new fans.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sXeMope said:


> Highspots used to sell it for $25 I believe, but it appears they sold out of it as the Jun Kasai figure is the only one they have listed. Can't find it listed anywhere currently but some eBay auctions I found said it sold for $45. I'd buy it off of you if I had the money rn. It's one I saw a few years ago and always wanted for my collection but held off on because Highspots international shipping sucks. Kicking myself for that now haha.
> 
> ---
> 
> Beyond doing iPPV is cool. Questioning why it's this card though. I haven't been following indy wrestling closely but I heard the Americanrana lineup on a podcast and it sounds amazing. I feel like iPPV will bring in some new fans and I think Americanrana would have been a great introduction to those new fans.


It is because the show is a double header with an EVOLVE event, so the equipment will already be in place.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn, this should be lots of fun.


----------



## SHIRLEY

No Africans in the CWC. Who would you have included brehs?


----------



## Corey

SHIRLEY said:


> No Africans in the CWC. Who would you have included brehs?


I'm not familiar with very many wrestlers from Africa that would've been eligible since Angelico & PJ Black are under contract. Do you know of some?


----------



## smitlick

Corey said:


> I'm not familiar with very many wrestlers from Africa that would've been eligible since Angelico & PJ Black are under contract. Do you know of some?


The Great Power Uti? Or maybe he weighs too much?


----------



## sXeMope

Corey said:


> I'm not familiar with very many wrestlers from Africa that would've been eligible since Angelico & PJ Black are under contract. Do you know of some?


I feel like PJ Black and Angelico are the only real names from South Africa. I mean there must be some talent there, but none that most indy fans have heard of. Personally I'm surprised that there's only one Canadian in the tournament. Canada is full of talent right now. I can't help but feel like Mike Bailey was on the shortlist for this tournament though before the whole border thing happened.


----------



## Platt

Don't you just hate it when you sit down ready to watch something and it turns out they've sent you a blank disc fpalm


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> I feel like PJ Black and Angelico are the only real names from South Africa. I mean there must be some talent there, but none that most indy fans have heard of. Personally I'm surprised that there's only one Canadian in the tournament. Canada is full of talent right now. I can't help but feel like Mike Bailey was on the shortlist for this tournament though before the whole border thing happened.


Dont forget superstar Adam Rose too


----------



## Even Flow

RF's next couple of shoots look to be with Adam Rose & Santino, judging by Feinstein's twitter.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Corey said:


> I'm not familiar with very many wrestlers from Africa that would've been eligible since Angelico & PJ Black are under contract. Do you know of some?


Kamala


----------



## Corey

Hey guys, my girlfriend and I are buying a house and I've got a fuck ton of wrestling DVDs I'm looking to part ways with. Pretty much any major company imaginable. WWE, TNA, ROH, PWG, AAW (only one I think), Chikara (just a couple), DGUSA, EVOLVE, Puro, etc. Got a bunch of older ROH shows you can't find anywhere along with the Best Of's they made way back when. PM if you're interested in buying anything, looking for something in particular, or just wanna know what I've got and go from there. Thanks! Just please don't make me type out a full list of everything because that would take an eternity. :lol


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Corey said:


> Hey guys, my girlfriend and I are buying a house and I've got a fuck ton of wrestling DVDs I'm looking to part ways with. Pretty much any major company imaginable. WWE, TNA, ROH, PWG, AAW (only one I think), Chikara (just a couple), DGUSA, EVOLVE, Puro, etc. Got a bunch of older ROH shows you can't find anywhere along with the Best Of's they made way back when. PM if you're interested in buying anything, looking for something in particular, or just wanna know what I've got and go from there. Thanks! Just please don't make me type out a full list of everything because that would take an eternity. :lol


Messaged you.


----------



## hgr423

SHIRLEY said:


> Kamala


Akeem as well


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sup guys, always checked out this thread but never thought of reviewing anything but I think it's be pretty cool. I've got quite a few Indy DVD's so I'll continuously review over the upcoming weeks.










*Adam Cole: Panama's Finest (Two disc set)*

75 minute interview was cool, if you didn't know how Cole got to wrestling this'll help.

Future Shock v. All Night Express, Final Battle 2010 - *** 1/4

Future Shock v. The Briscoe Brothers, Honor Takes Center Stage CH 1 - ***

Future Shock v. The Kings of Wrestling, Honor Takes Center Stage CH 2 - *** 3/4

Future Shock v. The Young Bucks, Best in the world 2011 - ** 3/4

Future Shock v. The American Wolves, No Escape 2011 - **** 1/4

Future Shock v. Young Bucks v. Bravado Brothers, DBD IX - ***

Future Shock v. Worlds Greatest Tag Team Gateway to Honor - **

Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong No Holds Barred, The Homecoming 2012 - *** 1/2

Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards v. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly, 10th Anniversary - **** 1/2

Adam Cole v. Davey Richards, Rising Above 2012 - **** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly Hybrid Rules, Best in the World 2012 - **** 3/4 (nearly flawless, best match in Cole's career.)

Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, TV Title Match ROH TV - *** 3/4

Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards v. The Briscoe Brothers, Killer Instinct - ** 3/4

Adam Cole v. Eddie Edwards, GBH XI - *** 3/4

Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, ROH TV - *** 1/2

*Overall: 8/10*










*The Making of a Champion: Adam Cole*

The ROH TV Special was cool.

Adam Cole v. Jimmy Jacobs, Hunt for the gold - ****

Adam Cole v. Matt Taven v. Matt Hardy, SCOH VII - *** 

Adam Cole v. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title, Border Wars 2013 - *** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, Honor in the heart of Texas - *** 1/2

Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, Best in the World 2013 - ***

Adam Cole v. BJ Whitmer, Reclamation Night 2 - **

Explanation of the World Title Tourney

Adam Cole v. Mark Briscoe, ROH TV - *** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal, All Star Extravanganza V - ** 3/4

Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, Road to Greatness Night 2 - **** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Tommaso Ciampa, DBD XI - **** 1/2 (Action Packed! Very unique finish !)

Adam Cole v. Michael Elgin, DBD XI - **** 1/2

Adam Cole culminates his heel turn by superkicking Jay Briscoe after capturing the ROH World Title. 

Then Cole explains the following night on ROH TV.

*Overall: 8/10 The build of the heel turn was wonderful*​


----------



## sXeMope

What they have planned will never be topped eh? I've got 10 bucks that says someone (prob John Rare tbh) has a finger cut off.


----------



## Platt

I dread to think.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stetho

sXeMope said:


> What they have planned will never be topped eh? I've got 10 bucks that says someone (prob John Rare tbh) has a finger cut off.


erk, da fuck is that?


----------



## sXeMope

Stetho said:


> erk, da fuck is that?


It's a deathmatch tournament that IWA Deep South puts on. It's pretty much the only shows they run these days. They used to be okay years ago (Notable for being the tournament that Ultramantis Black did his deathmatch in) but in recent years the promoter has stopped booking the big names in the deathmatch scene for local/unknown guys who will do anything to make waves. In 2011, John Rare stabbed Spidar Boodrow with a box cutter, and it was all downhill from there. The next year I'm pretty sure they used an Angle Grinder in a match. Notable spots from the last tournament include a double stomp onto gusset plates, scissors being driven through a guys tongue, a guy almost having his finger cut off with bolt cutters (Part of an angle, but still, come on) and a reciprocating saw being used in the finals (Which also featured a VERY injured Josh Crane. Injuries are common in wrestling and even moreso in deathmatches but I feel like any other promoter would have not let him wrestle in his condition).

It's a disgusting show tbh. Personifies everything that's wrong with deathmatch wrestling. No real rhyme or reason to anything happening, just people fucking each other up. I guess I watch it to vicariously let out my anger in an odd way. Kind of like how some days you have a bad day and you load up GTA and just drive on the sidewalk, haha.


----------



## Corey

Looks like Johnny Gargano is gonna sign full time with NXT/WWE. His EVOLVE farewell will be September 10th and 11th.

And I just thought this picture was pretty cool:


----------



## Even Flow

Gargano going to NXT has been mentioned in the NXT section.

And the picture of Cody vs Sabre, reminds me of something Chikara would do.


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Gargano going to NXT has been mentioned in the NXT section.
> 
> And the picture of Cody vs Sabre, reminds me of something Chikara would do.


It is Chikara-esque. It's different but they've been using the same "Wrestling In Space" psd for their posters since day 1, so this is a nice change.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> What they have planned will never be topped eh? I've got 10 bucks that says someone (prob John Rare tbh) has a finger cut off.


Jesus Christ, this guy could use a lesson in punctuation. 

I'd honestly rather see the return of the Softcore Cup than this shit. SMV must really employ some sick fucks to to record this shit up close. Not to mention, there are some really fucked up fans out there who are willing to buy this. 

Btw, what happened to Josh Crane last year?


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> What they have planned will never be topped eh? I've got 10 bucks that says someone (prob John Rare tbh) has a finger cut off.


Highspots has their documentary up on their streaming website and it's a horrible company. 



sXeMope said:


> It's a deathmatch tournament that IWA Deep South puts on. It's pretty much the only shows they run these days. They used to be okay years ago (Notable for being the tournament that Ultramantis Black did his deathmatch in) but in recent years the promoter has stopped booking the big names in the deathmatch scene for local/unknown guys who will do anything to make waves. In 2011, John Rare stabbed Spidar Boodrow with a box cutter, and it was all downhill from there. The next year I'm pretty sure they used an Angle Grinder in a match. Notable spots from the last tournament include a double stomp onto gusset plates, scissors being driven through a guys tongue, a guy almost having his finger cut off with bolt cutters (Part of an angle, but still, come on) and a reciprocating saw being used in the finals (Which also featured a VERY injured Josh Crane. Injuries are common in wrestling and even moreso in deathmatches but I feel like any other promoter would have not let him wrestle in his condition).
> 
> It's a disgusting show tbh. Personifies everything that's wrong with deathmatch wrestling. No real rhyme or reason to anything happening, just people fucking each other up. I guess I watch it to vicariously let out my anger in an odd way. Kind of like how some days you have a bad day and you load up GTA and just drive on the sidewalk, haha.


It's also everything that's wrong with a wrestling promoter. It's not good when the promoter brags about running a death match tournament in someone else's ring, cutting the ring up, not cleaning the venue up, and then hanging up on the building owner because he doesn't know your last name. The owner is terrible.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Jesus Christ, this guy could use a lesson in punctuation.
> 
> I'd honestly rather see the return of the Softcore Cup than this shit. SMV must really employ some sick fucks to to record this shit up close. Not to mention, there are some really fucked up fans out there who are willing to buy this.
> 
> Btw, what happened to Josh Crane last year?


It's been a while but I don't remember exactly but IIRC he messed up his knee pretty bad, to the point where he was almost immobile during the finals. Definitely shouldn't have been in there IMO. I think he also may have cut his hand pretty badly but that could be something else I'm thinking about.

The only good thing to come out of Carnage Cup in the last few years is Bryant Woods IMO. He's really impressed me in his recent outings in Carnage Cup and in Zandigs tournament.



FITZ said:


> Highspots has their documentary up on their streaming website and it's a horrible company.
> 
> It's also everything that's wrong with a wrestling promoter. It's not good when the promoter brags about running a death match tournament in someone else's ring, cutting the ring up, not cleaning the venue up, and then hanging up on the building owner because he doesn't know your last name. The owner is terrible.


The overall highlight of that documentary as a whole is the running concept of having to run it in a different venue every year because they keep getting banned from buildings. Even funnier/scarier is that the promoter seems to not understand why it keeps happening :aries2


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Figured a lot of you would be interested in this. First time the AAW Title has been defended outside of the U.S. and the match just happened 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sharkboy22

*AIW GAUNTLET FOR THE GOLD XI​*
1. Eddie Kingston vs Frankie Flynn ****

2. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs To Infinity and Beyond ***3/4*

3. Alex Daniels vs. Britt Baker vs. Dr. Daniel C. Rockingham vs. Dominic Garrini vs. Garrison King vs. Joshua Singh ***

4. Candice Le Rare vs Alex Shelly ***3/4*

5. Cedric Alexander vs. Joey Janela vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Louis Lyndon ****1/2*

6. Jerry vs Rex Brody ***

7. Pentagon Jr vs Ray Rowe ****3/4*

8. Ethan Page vs Zack Sabre Jr ****3/4*

9. Gauntlet for the Gold* ****

Overall, this was a pretty fun show. But between the six man scramble and the Intense Championship match, I don't know which was worse. Garrison King is a poor man's AR Fox and is gonna either kill himself or someone else one day. 

Pentagon Jr and Ray Rowe was MOTN. Leaps and Bounds over the match Hero which I thought sucked as they had no chemistry. But this match was awesome and everyone should go out of their way to see it. Page/Zabre was a damn good outing that surprised. I'm not high on Page at all but he delivered. As for the gauntlet, it had its moments. Can't say I care much for the winner. But I would definitely give this show a thumbs up. Most fun I've had watching an AIW show in a long time.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> *AIW GAUNTLET FOR THE GOLD XI​*Overall, this was a pretty fun show. But between the six man scramble and the Intense Championship match, I don't know which was worse. Garrison King is a poor man's AR Fox and is gonna either kill himself or someone else one day.
> 
> Pentagon Jr and Ray Rowe was MOTN. Leaps and Bounds over the match Hero which I thought sucked as they had no chemistry. But this match was awesome and everyone should go out of their way to see it. Page/Zabre was a damn good outing that surprised. I'm not high on Page at all but he delivered. As for the gauntlet, it had its moments. Can't say I care much for the winner. But I would definitely give this show a thumbs up. Most fun I've had watching an AIW show in a long time.


I'm so far behind on AIW. I don't think I've even finished last years JLIT tournament yet. Had to look up who won GFTG. Personally I'm glad to see that he won. J-Pro doesn't get nearly enough recognition in the wrestling business. Amazing promos and he's not terrible in the ring, but I can see how someone would be lukewarm on him winning considering how many young guys are on the roster.



Corey said:


> Figured a lot of you would be interested in this. First time the AAW Title has been defended outside of the U.S. and the match just happened 2 weeks ago.


Wasn't this the second international AAW title defense? I could have sworn he defended it in Southside earlier in the year against Mark Haskins. I could be wrong though. Either way, Callihan/End sounds great and I'll definitely have to check that out later.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, this sucks. Finally got around to watching COD XVII and the DVD freezes into Havoc/RSP. I really hope Highspots will send me a replacement as I placed the order back in their Memorial Day sale. Then again, last time a disc wasn't working they sent me a replacement despite it being one month later.

And I need to download that Callihan/End match. Hardly doubt it's gonna be up for long.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Wasn't this the second international AAW title defense? I could have sworn he defended it in Southside earlier in the year against Mark Haskins. I could be wrong though. Either way, Callihan/End sounds great and I'll definitely have to check that out later.


I actually watched that match earlier this year (really good btw) but I don't recall them mentioning a title being on the line. Cagematch doesn't have it listed as title match either.



sharkboy22 said:


> And I need to download that Callihan/End match. Hardly doubt it's gonna be up for long.


Well Southside uploaded it themselves on their channel so I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## Platt

SMV are having their monthly sale till tomorrow. I'm skipping it this month only the latest Beyond and AIW Absolution I need.


----------



## sharkboy22

*WSU: 8th Anniversary*​
1. Jenny Rose vs Brittany Blake ****

2. Tessa Blanchard vs Sassy Stephanie **1/2*

3. Mickie Knuckles vs Solo Darling *1/2**

4. Nevaeh vs Niya Barela ***3/4*

5. Lufisto vs Shanna ****1/4*

6. Cherry Bomb vs Leva Bates ***1/2*

7. Juicy Product vs Chicks Using Nasty Tactics ****3/4*

7. Hania vs Athena ****1/2*

This was the first WSU show I've seen since Queen and King of the Ring 2013. Yeah, it's been a while. This was actually a pretty good show. Lufisto/Shanna was pretty damn good and the tag match was just awesome. Unfortunately, the main event suffered from a couple of noticeable botches, especially near the end when the tables wouldn't break. The spots were also a bit contrived but these two really tried their best to kill it out there and deserve an applause for their efforts. Overall, I give this show a thumbs up (Y)

On a side note, I haven't seen Sassy Steph in sometime but I honestly don't remember her sucking this much. The way she took Blanchard's arm drags were just awful.


----------



## Corey

Some nice looking matches I came across:


----------



## Bruce L

12 teams announced for King of Trios so far...

• The Warriors Three (Princess Kimberlee, Oleg the Usurper, ThunderFrog)

• The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Silver Ant)

• Team #CWC (Drew Gulak, Johnny Gargano, Cedric Alexander)

• Heidi Lovelace and N_R_G (Race Jaxon, Hype Rockwell)

• Major League Moustache (Dasher Hatfield, Trent Seven, Tyler Bate)

• The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama, Kobald)

• Team Original Divas Revolution (Mickie James, Victoria, Jazz)

• Team Sendai Girls (Meiko Satomura, Dash Chisako, Cassandra Miyagi)

• United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, the Proletariat Boar of Moldova, Prakash Sabar)

• Team Shimmer (Candice LeRae, Crazy Mary Dobson, Solo Darling)

• Team JWP (Command Bolshoi, Hanako Nakamori, Manami Katsu)

• Team Police Squad (Officer Warren Barksdale, "Detective" Bill Carr, "Supercop" Dick Justice)

Disappointed they didn't/couldn't get Dan Barry to join his regular partner Bill Carr in teaming with Officer Barksdale, but not a shabby lineup so far. If it lacks some of the star power of peak KOTs like '10, '11, and '12, I at least look forward to some of the potential in-ring matchups. Looking strangely forward to the United Nations' matches; the Boar has snuck up on me as a damn fine indy-scene hoss, and Coronado and Sabar have somehow turned into a really good tag team. And Team #CWC vs. anybody should be amazing.


----------



## sharkboy22

CHIKARA just has way too many shows for me to keep up. Also, ever since SMV stopped releasing their stuff, their DVDs are a bit pricey. And honestly, it was never a promotion I cared much for.
_____

So, I was checking out cagematch.net like I do from time to time. I decided to check out some of Zack Sabre Jr's earlier work. Much to my surprise, Sabre has competed in deathmatch tournaments, and as recent as last year. I don't know about you guys but I never in my life would have thought that Zack Sabre Jr was involved in those types of matches. 

Apparently he did a TLC and thumbtacks match in 2006 and he and Jimmy Havoc had a match where light tubes were involved (the date and promotion I have yet to find). Also, this happened last year. 






It's not the most brutal match, actually it's pretty tame, but to see a guy like ZSJ in this environment really shows how wrestlers have moved away from the negative perception of 'garbage wrestling'. 

Now, if I could just get my hands on the aforementioned matches, especially the one with Havoc.

And on a final note, related to Zack Sabre Jr, if anyone is interested there is a UK Wrestling on Demand site where the breakout match between Sabre and Danielson from 2008 can be found.


----------



## sXeMope

KOT isn't looking too great this year tbh. I was never a big Chikara fan but most of the new generation guys never really grew on me. I guess they all have their place in the Chikara universe but I feel like they haven't produced good overall indy talent since The Batiri. 


Why did Chikara end their relationship with SMV? That seems incredibly dumb IMO.


----------



## Bruce L

No idea what happened with the SMV deal, but the in-house production has been fine IMO (after some rough-looking shows early last year), at least as far as the mp4s go; I've only gotten one DVD since the change, but didn't notice much of a quality difference from my older ones. I gotta say, though, as much as I am enjoying the product, I can't imagine I'd be following them as closely as I am were it not for the fact that they're now selling individual matches for download rather than just the full shows like Smart Mark did. And honestly, I can't imagine how many other promotions I'd be following just as closely if only they followed suit.


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> No idea what happened with the SMV deal, but the in-house production has been fine IMO (after some rough-looking shows early last year), at least as far as the mp4s go; I've only gotten one DVD since the change, but didn't notice much of a quality difference from my older ones. I gotta say, though, as much as I am enjoying the product, I can't imagine I'd be following them as closely as I am were it not for the fact that they're now selling individual matches for download rather than just the full shows like Smart Mark did. And honestly, I can't imagine how many other promotions I'd be following just as closely if only they followed suit.


A few places do in-house production and SMV distributes it. Really odd that Chikara isn't even distributed by SMV anymore. I guess their individual match sales and Chikaratopia probably make them enough to keep going but I can't help but feel like SMV could still generate a decent income for them. I feel like some people may have followed Chikara just because it was decent and they could add it to their cart during an SMV sale.


----------



## FITZ

It just seems part of their plan to isolate Chikara from all other wrestling companies.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.ebay.com/sch/joshuaspencer24/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Listing a bunch of doubles I have in my collection - rare and out of print ROH titles mostly. Still have more to list.


----------



## sharkboy22

*IWA-MS OUT WITH THE OLD, IN WITH THE NEW 2016*​
1. Slade Sludge vs Dewey Barnes vs Adam Bueller **1/2*

2. The Viking War Party vs Hot Girl Heroes ***1/2*

3. Lee Byford vs Brett Ison vs vs Conor Braxton vs Zodiak *1/2*
*

4. JC Rotten vs Aidan Blackhart ***1/2*

5. Michael Elgin vs Russ Jones *****

6. Bucky Collins, Nick Depp & Reed Bentley vsChristin Able, Jack Thriller & Trik Davis ***3/4*

7. Joseph Schwartz vs Billy Gunn ***1/2*

8. Matt Cage vs Shane Mercer ****3/4*

9. Sami Callihan vs John Wayne Murdoch ****1/2*

10. Kongo Kong vs Hy-Zaya ***3/4*

A ten match card that only runs two and a half hours? Thank God! The first four matches are pretty forgettable but nothing too bad with the exception of the four-way. Never heard of Byford or Ison in my life. Conor Braxton, I've seen in AAW and quite frankly I wouldn't use him to advertise the Black and Brave Wrestling School. I just don't care for his hover-board shtick at all and I've yet to see anything impressive from him. 

Elgin/Jones was a good hoss fight. I would like to see one more match from these two tbh. I believe there's a lot more these two could do. Russ Jones has a lot of potential to be a good big man worker imo.

Goddamn, does Billy Gunn know how to work a crowd. The match isn't anything spectacular but Billy Gunn schooled everyone in the back by showing them to get a crowd reaction without doing one damn wrestling move in the first five minutes.

Cage/Mercer was fucking great. These two had MOTN at the TPI last year. Yes, on a show with Hero vs Thatcher, Matt Cage and Shane Mercer stole the show and had MOTN. The re-match was just as great, maybe even better. I would really like to throw four snowflakes at it but the ending kinda fell flat tbh. 

Callihan vs Murdoch was fucking savage. I'm a fan of Murdoch. I'm a fan of Callihan. I wasn't sure what route they were gonna take for this match (whether it be straight up wrestling or an all out war). Luckily, it was the latter and these two brought it. 

The main event....meh. Kongo Kong can do some impressive shit for his size and Hy-Zaya just looks sloppy doing everything. Decent main event with a surprising finish. 

Overall, this was the usual IWA-MS show. The young up and comers did their thing, the under the radar guys did their thing, the indie stars lent a helping hand and Ian Rotten once again creates that booking magic he's known for by building a saga between Cage and Mercer. I look forward to their iron man match (not sure if it has taken place as yet). I had fun watching this show as the time flew by fast despite there being 10 matches. The lesser important matches didn't drag or last too long and the big matches were given ample time. I've said it before an I'll say it again, Ian Rotten is one of the greatest bookers/promoters of all time. If I had to rate it, I'd say this show is a solid 7/10.


----------



## Corey

Big shoutout to @Wrestling is Life and @smitlick for buying a good chunk of my collection. The money has really helped, fellas. (Y)

If anyone else is interested, I still have all of my PWG, DGUSA, a few other indies, and shitloads of WWE. I move in 3 weeks so I'm willing to part ways with virtually any of it. Less for me to box up.  Just send me a PM.


----------



## sharkboy22

*AAW HOMECOMING*​
1. Shane Hollister/Markus Crane vs Sami Callihan/Dave Crist* **1/2*

2. Drew Gulak vs Matt Fitchett ******

3. AR Fox vs Davey Vega ****
*

4. Colt Cabana & Zero Gravity vs Bucky Collins, Conor Braxton and Eddie Machete **1/2*

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jack Evans *****

6. Chris Hero vs Silas Young ****3/4*

7. Kongo Kong vs Moose* **1/2*

8. Sami Callihan vs Ricochet ****1/2*

AAW can be hit or miss and this was one of those shows that definitely hit. EVERYONE needs to see that Gulak/Fitchett match. Holy shit was it GREAT. I definitely did not expect this match to be this damn amazing but indeed it was. Matt Fitchett took Gulak to the mat and man did he look like a star in this match. This match would definitely go under the radar but it needs to be seen. This is the reason why I buy DVDs. Fitchett isn't a big enough name for people to give a damn, so chances are this match would never surface online but this was a star making performance that AAW definitely needs to capitalize on. 

Ciampa/Evans was a bit of a letdown for me. I like comedy in wrestling but it has to be done right. Ever since BOLA last year, Jack Evans has been on a roll with his heel shtick. Sadly, it just didn't work in this match. Ciampa's attempt at comedy weren't anything special either tbh. And then the match just kicks into over drive out of nowhere. I just found this match to be a bit all over the place.

Hero/Young was really damn good. I'm probably overrating it but Hero has managed to turn me around since last year and I just enjoy his work a lot. Silas is just so damn good at thrash talking and I really like how he works like this old-school heel but also adds a new-school twist to it. Definitely the gate-keeper of AAW. The finishing stretch of this match is probably the greatest thing of all time.

The main-event was pretty solid. It started off with Ricochet bouncing all over the place (no pun intended). Callihan does a good job of slowing him down. I really like how Callihan decided to return to the indies as heel. The only problem I had with this match is that it just seemed to be stuck in second gear. All in all, a pretty good end to the show.

I would definitely say this show is a must see. Apart from the 6 man tag (I really don't like Conor Braxton btw), nothing was bad and this was just a fun night of wrestling. Rating:* 8.5/10*


----------



## Corey

WWNLive already has their entire Wrestlemania weekend calendar lined up and it's MASSIVE. They've got like 7 different companies doing shows.


----------



## RKing85

back to what it was the year Mania was in New York. That was 7 shows I believe when it was still with Wrestlecon.


----------



## Corey

Highly encourage everyone check out *ROH Death Before Dishonor XIV *when it gets online (or just buy it cause it's worth it). Quite honestly one of the best shows top to bottom I've seen from any wrestling company this year. Really caught me off guard because ROH had been in a bit of a slump lately. Just such a breeze to sit through with great pacing and wrestling.

*4-Way TV Title #1 Contender's Match: *Dijak vs. Lio Rush vs. Kamaitachi vs. Jay White - *** 3/4 (I might be overrating this but I thought it was a pretty damn crazy opener with a lot of nice action and nearfalls. Perfect match for the position)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Silas Young - *** 1/4 (Credit to Young for actually holding his end of the match up VERY nicely and providing a crazy nearfall. The stiffness was good in the late stages and the match could've been even better had Shibata not won so abruptly. Surpassed my low expectations.)

RPG Vice & Toru Yano vs. Yujiro & Guerrillas of Destiny - N/R (Hardly payed attention. Pretty much just comedy and stuff, but it led up beautifully to the next match)

*Anything Goes: *Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Page - ****+ (Yeah this was way better than it had any right to be and felt like something I would've seen 10 years ago in this company. BRUTAL match with a very memorable finish)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Dalton Castle - *** 1/4 (These two sons a bitches somehow made this work and somehow kept the crowd alert after having the follow the crazy anything goes match. A nice mix of wrestling and comedy with some really sweet sequences thrown in. Okada worked his magic again.)

*TV Title: *Bobby Fish (c) vs. Mark Briscoe - *** 1/4 (I had extremely low expectations for this and they managed to make me care about it. Good work from Fish on Mark's lower back and midsection, which he sold nicely as well. Got some heel vibes from Bobby here but he never did anything to follow through with it. Crazy Mark got a really close nearfall towards the end that put it over the edge. Best Fish has looked since winning the belt tbh.)

*ROH Tag Team Titles: *The Addiction (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito & EVIL - *** 1/2 (Everything just felt so natural here like these teams had been working together forever. Again, far exceeded my expectations and delivered some fun sequences and an EXTREMELY clever finish. Naito was over as fuck and Elgin looked like a total stud as well)

*ROH World Title: *Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole - **** (There's honestly a lot to talk about here so I'm just gonna link my review in the MOTYC thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1875673-2016-motyc-thread-37.html#post62022241)

A really great show and an awesome start to Summerslam weekend. Let's see if anyone can top it. Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ROH Death Before Dishonor 2016*

My thoughts on most of these matches pretty much echo sentiments that Corey said haha.

Donovan Dijak v. Lio Rush v. Jay White v. Kaimatachi - *** 1/2

Katsuoyori Shibata v. Silas Young - *** 1/4

Chaos v. Bullet Club - * 3/4

Adam Page v. Jay Briscoe - **** 1/4

Kazuchika Okada v. Dalton Castle - *** 1/4

Bobby Fish v. Mark Briscoe - *** 

The Addiction v. Naito & Evil v. Tanahashi & Elgin - *** 1/2

Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - **** 3/4 

Whole-heartedly agree that this was the best wrestling show of the year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR XIV*

Donovan Dijak vs. Jay White vs. Kamaitachi vs. Lio Rush - ****1/2*
Easily the best match of the night. Fun fast paced spotfest. Lio Rush looked like a star.

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Silas Young - *****

Beretta, Rocky Romero & Toru Yano vs. Tama Tonga, Tanga Loa & Yujiro Takahashi - ***

Adam Page vs. Jay Briscoe - ***1/2*

Dalton Castle vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2*

Bobby Fish vs. Mark Briscoe - ***

Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole - *DUD*
One of my least favorite matches ever. Might just be the worst ROH World Title match, too. At least I can't think of a worse one off the top of my head.

A very weak show. Page/Jay & Okada/Castle were OK, Shibata/Silas was good & the opener was really fun, but all the other matches were awful, with the main event being a DUD.​


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sharkboy22

I have a pretty hard time believing that there is a great ROH show in 2016. 

And finally! wXw has released a best of Tommy End DVD!


----------



## RKing85

Not sure when they got posted, maybe this is old news, but Global Wars and the War of the Worlds shows are for sale in the ROH store now.


----------



## Bruce L

I feel it's my duty to inform you that all teams and first-round matches for King of Trios -- next weekend, September 2, 3, and 4 -- are set. Peruse or ignore this post as you see fit, based on your interest level (King of Trios is still King of Trios, after all). They are:

-* The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Silver Ant) *vs.* Team Big Deal (the artist formerly known as Hornswoggle, Rick Roland, Sloan Caprice)*
Pulling hard for the Colony here. 

-* The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, the Proletariat Boar of Moldova, Prakash Sabar) *vs.* Team Police Squad (Officer Warren Barksdale, Detective Bill Carr, "Supercop" Dick Justice)*
Team Police Squad is a variation on a team I was hoping to see in this year's tournament well before they started announcing participants (I wanted both members of Team Tremendous to team with Barksdale), but I see the U.N. winning this one, leading to the quarterfinal loss where the Boar finally has enough of "Captain" Coronado's abuse and turns tecnico.

-* The Snake Pit (Ophidian, Amasis, Argus) *vs.* Team JWP (Command Bolshoi, Hanako Nakamori, Manami Katsu)*
They're teasing that Amasis will undergo another "transformation" for this one, similar to his "Pharaoh Ant" guise from last year when he teamed with Fire Ant and Worker Ant. Not sure who takes this one, tbh, but I'm kind of rooting for the Snake Pit, just because I feel like there are more interesting contenders than the Portal guys to take one of the three open spots in Rey de Voladores.

-* The Warriors Three (Princess KimberLee, Oleg the Usurper, ThunderFrog) *vs.* Team #CWC (Drew Gulak, Johnny Gargano, Cedric Alexander)*
This has easily the most potential to be the best match of the first round. I see the Warriors Three advancing, and Cedric taking one of the open Rey de Voladores spots on night 2 (with a Gargano/DUSTIN reunion in the cards for the tag gauntlet on night 3, perhaps?).

- * Heidi Lovelace & N_R_G (Race Jaxon, Hype Rockwell) *vs.* Team Sendai Girls (Meiko Satomura, DASH Chisako, Cassandra Miyagi)*
Heidi and N_R_G have looked impressive on the occasions they've teamed before, and 2/3 of this Sendai Girls team, along with Chisako's now-retired sister Sendai Sachiko, were the breakout stars of the 2012 tournament (the last one pretty much everybody was into), so this is another potential show-stealer. I'd _like_ to see the Sendai Girls win here, with Jaxon going on to RdV. What I _think_ we'll see is Heidi & N_R_G advancing, and eventually meeting the Warriors Three in the finals.

-* Major League Moustache (Dasher Hatfield, Trent Seven, Tyler Bate) *vs.* the Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama, Kobald)*
Even as disciples of Nazmaldun, the Batiri are cannon fodder. MLM advances.

-* The heXed Men (Hallowicked, two mystery partners) *vs.* Just a Lot of Ants (Worker Ant, Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Man)*
Wicked & friends (one of whom is heavily implied to be the mysterious "Betrayer," the other of whom will almost certainly be either Icarus or Mark Angelosetti) will take this one easily. Arctic Rescue for RdV!

-* Team Original Divas Revolution (Mickie James, Lisa Marie Varon, Jazz) *vs.* Team SHIMMER (Candice LaRae, Crazy Mary Dobson, Solo Darling) *
Another potential show-stealer here; I see the Original Divas advancing. I've never seen Crazy Mary or Darling before, but Candice would be an interesting potential Reyna de Voladores.

In addition to the trios tournament, five participants have been announced for Rey de Voladores this year: world-renowned luchadore (and one-third of last year's winning team) Aero Star; Evolve star and Cruiserweight Classic competitor Tony Nese; two Chikara regulars, decorated veteran (and Hallowicked sidekick) Frightmare and standout rookie Wani; and someone called "the Space Monkey," who seems to be a rising star of the Canadian indy scene. That leaves three spots open for wrestlers who get eliminated in round 1 of the tournament, and based on my predictions for that, I see them going to Cedric Alexander, Arctic Rescue Ant, and one of the female competitors.


----------



## RKing85

surprized one of Warriors Three and CWC will be out in the first round.

shame King of Trios is getting no love this year. Being same weekend as BOLA is tough.


----------



## Bruce L

Ooohhhhh. Didn't know it was the same time as BOLA. Though actually, looking at that schedule, it forces me to change my prediction for Rey de Voladores, as Cedric is scheduled for both tournaments. Obviously when/if Team #CWC goes out in round 1, he's presumably off to Reseda.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Don't think I ever posted this review from earlier this year.










*ROH Supercard of Honor X Night 1 & 2 Review*

*Night 1:*

1.) _Bobby Fish v. Christopher Daniels _ - **** 1/2*

2.) _Roderick Strong v. Moose_ - **** 1/2*. Match really surprised me here but anything involving Roderick Strong shouldn't surprise me.

3.) _Dalton Castle v. Cheeseburger, Joey Daddiego, Adam Page, Frankie Kazarian and Donovan Dijak_ - **** *

4.) _Kyle O'Reilly v. Matt Sydal_ - **** 1/4*

5.) _Adam Cole v. ACH_ - ***** 1/4* One of the best ACH matches I've seen.

6.) _The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe) and War Machine (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) v. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus and Kenny King), Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser_ - *** 3/4*

7.) _Jay Lethal v. Lio Rush_ - **** 3/4* Great underdog match here.

8.) _Young Bucks v. MCMG_ - *****

*Overall* - *8.3/10* Excellent show

*Night 2:*

1.) _Jay Lethal v. Cheeseburger_ - N/A

2.) _Jay Lethal v. Colt Cabana_ - N/A

3.) _Sydal & ACH v. ANX_ - *** 3/4*

4.) _Donovan Dijak v. Will Ferrara _ - *** 1/4*

5.) _Bobby Fish v. Roderick Strong_ - **** 3/4*

6.) _Silas Young & BCB v. War Machine_ - *****

7.) _Dalton Castle v. BJ Whitmer_ - *DUD* Awful match

8.) _The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe) v. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian), The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin) and The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson)_ - **** 1/2*

9.) _Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly_ - ***** 1/2* 2nd best ROH match of the year.

*Overall* - *7/10* While not as good as night one, it was still a decent show. The main event really helped.​


----------



## RKing85

has there been no announcements for Rey de Valadores this year? In years past, it has been a mix of previously announced participants and then guys knocked out in the first round, right?


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> has there been no announcements for Rey de Valadores this year? In years past, it has been a mix of previously announced participants and then guys knocked out in the first round, right?





Bruce L said:


> In addition to the trios tournament, five participants have been announced for Rey de Voladores this year: world-renowned luchadore (and one-third of last year's winning team) Aero Star; Evolve star and Cruiserweight Classic competitor Tony Nese; two Chikara regulars, decorated veteran (and Hallowicked sidekick) Frightmare and standout rookie Wani; and someone called "the Space Monkey," who seems to be a rising star of the Canadian indy scene. That leaves three spots open for wrestlers who get eliminated in round 1 of the tournament, and based on my predictions for that, I see them going to Cedric Alexander, Arctic Rescue Ant, and one of the female competitors.


^^^


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> In addition to the trios tournament, five participants have been announced for Rey de Voladores this year: world-renowned luchadore (and one-third of last year's winning team) Aero Star; Evolve star and Cruiserweight Classic competitor Tony Nese; two Chikara regulars, decorated veteran (and Hallowicked sidekick) Frightmare and standout rookie Wani; and someone called "the Space Monkey," who seems to be a rising star of the Canadian indy scene. That leaves three spots open for wrestlers who get eliminated in round 1 of the tournament, and based on my predictions for that, I see them going to Cedric Alexander, Arctic Rescue Ant, and one of the female competitors.


Space Monkey is great. Reminds me a lot of a young El Generico. He's not exceptional in the ring, but it seems like he's over as fuck with just about every crowd.


----------



## Bruce L

sXeMope said:


> Space Monkey is great. *Reminds me a lot of a young El Generico.* He's not exceptional in the ring, but it seems like he's over as fuck with just about every crowd.


Based on his appearance alone, this is maybe the least surprising thing you could have told me.


----------



## Platt

RF running a 30% off sale till the 6th. Usual things excluded HOH, PWG & KC.


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone seen the Northeast Wrestling shows that are in the pre-order section on Highspots? Sweet Jesus, those are some pretty interesting cards. Liger vs Jeff Hardy, Rhodes vs Callihan, shit, Ryback is on one of those cards as well. I'm hoping Highspots does something good for Black Friday. They have to be saving something big for Black Friday. I mean, why else would they be running shitty sales all year? 

Not sure if there's anything I want from RF so I'll probably wait till their Black Friday sale when they do put HOH on sale. I just need to see what Tajiri vs Hero looks like. Sounds like it could be good, sounds like it could be bad.


----------



## RKing85

thanks for posting the Rey de Voladores guys.

there are some kayfabe discs that I want, but considering they never go on sale, I can't justify the cost. Had a legit lol that the audio downloads were only $2 cheaper than the actual dvds.


----------



## RKing85

looks like highspots is shooting a bunch of stuff this weekend in BOLA. Chuck Taylor and Rob Naylor putting interviews in the can. Some good looking ones that are wetting my appetite.


----------



## Platt

They did a ton last year so not surprising they're doing the same. Saw they have done one with Pentagon Jr which should be really interesting.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I'm assuming that is a translator sitting beside him???

Also saw Dave Meltzer/Chris Hero version 2, Will Ospreay, and Bobby Fish did ones as well for sure.


----------



## sXeMope

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772447345367781376
So Nick Gage is out of prison. Very excited to see what happens in the next few months. Hoping he can stay out of trouble.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772447345367781376
> So Nick Gage is out of prison. Very excited to see what happens in the next few months. Hoping he can stay out of trouble.


Was it a parole violation that had him back there?


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> sXeMope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772447345367781376
> So Nick Gage is out of prison. Very excited to see what happens in the next few months. Hoping he can stay out of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a parole violation that had him back there?
Click to expand...

The New Jersey DOC site says Robbery and A drug charge. I remember reading that he ran off with 500 posters for the NGI without paying for them, not sure if it's true though. If it is, he probably got caught for that and failed a drug test. 

Oddly enough the website still says he's in custody. I'm curious as to if he's actually out. The Parole elegibility box has changed as I've checked it a few times in the last year. 

Pretty sure someone else runs his Twitter (prob Brett Lauderdale if I had to bet money) so I assume he's actually out, or will be soon (I assume that a parole hearing doesn't mean they get out the same day but idk). I fully expect him to be at CZW on Saturday though.


----------



## sharkboy22

I hope this time Nick Gage can stay out of trouble. His return last year was extremely disappointing. Multiple shoot interviews, bookings everywhere, deathmatch announcements, all the hype and then what happens? It was all gone within a few months.

EDIT: I was just going through SMV catalog and I realized that Desmond Xavier's name has been popping up everywhere. What is everyone's thoughts on the guy? I honestly don't see anything special in him. Don't get me wrong, he's very athletic and appears to be very young so there's still plenty room for growth. But atm, I just don't get the hype he's getting from promoters. He lacks ring presence and there's only so long he can make up for it by doing flippy shit.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I hope this time Nick Gage can stay out of trouble. His return last year was extremely disappointing. Multiple shoot interviews, bookings everywhere, deathmatch announcements, all the hype and then what happens? It was all gone within a few months.
> 
> EDIT: I was just going through SMV catalog and I realized that Desmond Xavier's name has been popping up everywhere. What is everyone's thoughts on the guy? I honestly don't see anything special in him. Don't get me wrong, he's very athletic and appears to be very young so there's still plenty room for growth. But atm, I just don't get the hype he's getting from promoters. He lacks ring presence and there's only so long he can make up for it by doing flippy shit.


Haven't seen a whole lot of him. He's decent but like you said, there's not much substance to him. Your description of him nailed how I feel about Will Ospreay right on the head though. There's nothing to him that makes me feel the real need to watch him compete.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Haven't seen a whole lot of him. He's decent but like you said, there's not much substance to him. Your description of him nailed how I feel about Will Ospreay right on the head though. There's nothing to him that makes me feel the real need to watch him compete.


I disagree with you on the Ospreay comment. I think he's a lot more than just a flippy guy. His technical ability is great as well. My only gripe with him is his selling and not because it's spotty or inconsistent but because it can be unbelievable at times.


----------



## Corey

I used to defend Ospreay at every turn but I really don't care about the guy anymore tbh. His offense just looks so ridiculous now with an extra flip or spin on the simplest of things. That kick he does where he spins like 3 times almost never lands correctly and then he strings together so much offense at one time or counters that it doesn't give you a chance to take any of it in and it just feels like a bunch of flippy shit that doesn't even matter. I LOVED his match with Scurll from way earlier this year, but if I watched it again I'm not sure how I'd feel about it honestly. My tastes have changed in that short a time span. 

I think both he and Sabre Jr. have suffered from overexposure lately, but that could just be me.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I disagree with you on the Ospreay comment. I think he's a lot more than just a flippy guy. His technical ability is great as well. My only gripe with him is his selling and not because it's spotty or inconsistent but because it can be unbelievable at times.





Corey said:


> I used to defend Ospreay at every turn but I really don't care about the guy anymore tbh. His offense just looks so ridiculous now with an extra flip or spin on the simplest of things. That kick he does where he spins like 3 times almost never lands correctly and then he strings together so much offense at one time or counters that it doesn't give you a chance to take any of it in and it just feels like a bunch of flippy shit that doesn't even matter. I LOVED his match with Scurll from way earlier this year, but if I watched it again I'm not sure how I'd feel about it honestly. My tastes have changed in that short a time span.
> 
> I think both he and Sabre Jr. have suffered from overexposure lately, but that could just be me.


Corey hit the nail right on the head for me. Especially about how he does too much, which makes even his best stuff look like flippy shit. The mentioned flips for the sake of flips doesn't help him either in my eyes. I dunno, he just feels really vanilla to me. The only time I've found myself rooting for Ospreay was during his Progress title chase, and I'm not sure if it was because of Ospreay, or because of how fantastic Jimmy Havoc is and/or the Progress creative team.


----------



## RKing85

my biggest complaint about Ospreay matches is the amount of time an opponent has to just stand there or lay there waiting for Ospreay to do his move. Definitely a fan of his though.


----------



## Platt

New interview series from Highspots.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG THIRTEEN*

Adam Cole vs. Brian Cage - ***3/4*

Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher - ******

Jeff Cobb vs. Trevor Lee - ***1/2*

Chuck Taylor vs. Trent - ****1/2*

Marty Scurll vs. Sami Callihan - ***3/4*

The Young Bucks vs. Death By Elbow - ******

Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***



Spoiler: The main event



Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/2*



A good show. 2 great matches in Roddy/Thatcher + the tag title match - Zack vs. Kyle was so disappointing though. Such a boring match.​


----------



## RKing85

my Black Friday lists are getting pretty long.


----------



## sXeMope

Looking like I might have some income this Winter for the first time since Mid July of last year so I might have to pick up BOLA. Will probably wait until the Winter sale though as in past years they've included BOLA and their last couple of shows of the year in the last few days of the sale. Going without expendable income for so long has made me realize that I used to buy a lot of things just to have them, rather than actually *wanting* it. Still haven't watched 95% of the DGUSA DVDs I bought back when DGUSA was a thing lol.


----------



## RKing85

for sure going to be checking out the Smash vs. Progress shows that are going on this weekend in Toronto.


----------



## dezpool

RKing85 said:


> for sure going to be checking out the Smash vs. Progress shows that are going on this weekend in Toronto.


Yeah gonna be there myself tonight, really looking forward to it. Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## YestleMania

Pulled from the main Match/DVD/Show discussion thread as I hadn't known this thread was over here. Anyways:

I just watched the first ROH show from 2002: The Era of Honor Begins. Very solid first show for the company. Nothing blow away aside from the main event (Dragon vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels) but had a few good undercard matches and featured Eddie Guerrero a couple months before he made his return to WWE. But what an amazing main event it was. I believe Dragon was only 20 at the time and Low Ki was only 22. Damn.










ROH The Era of Honor Begins:

The Christopher Street Connection vs. Da Hit Squad: *N/A*
Jay Briscoe vs. The Amazing Red: ****1/4*
Xavier vs. Scoot Andrews: ***1/2*
The Boogie Knights vs. The Natural Born Sinners: ****
Chris Divine vs. Quiet Storm vs. Brian XL vs. Jose Maximo vs. Joel Maximo vs. The Amazing Red: *****
Prince Nana vs. The Towel Boy: *N/A*
Michael Shane and Oz vs. Spanky and Ikaika Loa: ***1/2*
Super Crazy vs. Eddy Guerrero: ****1/4*
The American Dragon vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels: *****1/2*

Overall: *7.75*


----------



## Even Flow

I haven't seen that show in years.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Chikara 'King of Trios '16' review*
Night 1: GOAT
Night 2: OK
Night 3: Terrible


----------



## smitlick

Going to see Marty Scurll live in a few weeks as hes coming to Australia and doing some shows for MCW. Had the weekend off for a concert so it timed perfectly considering they are doing 2 shows with him.


----------



## RKing85

heard night 3 of Trios was okay, if you can overlook the one bullshit ending in KOT semi-finals, and if you completely skip the tag gauntlet. But it's 2016, and everyone should know by now to skip the gauntlet.


----------



## Corey

WWNLive's freebie this week is Perkins' last match with the company. @NastyYaffa gives it high praise.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Groovemachine

Definitely want to hear the rest of that Vader story. :mark:


----------



## The Black Mirror

I was wondering whether anyone has ever purchased the PWX digital downloads from Highspots before. I want to buy the last three shows, and I would prefer to have them in high quality.

They offer them as DVDs for $15, BluRays for $20, and video downloads for $10. I would prefer the BluRay quality, but the video download option does not indicate the quality of the file (whether it?s DVD quality or BluRay quality).

Can anybody speak to the quality of the digital downloads? Obviously $10 is a much better deal than $20 for high quality, and I don?t care about collecting the discs themselves. I?ll spend the extra $10 for the BluRay, though, if the video downloads are just standard definition.

Any insight that can be provided is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sXeMope

The Black Mirror said:


> I was wondering whether anyone has ever purchased the PWX digital downloads from Highspots before. I want to buy the last three shows, and I would prefer to have them in high quality.
> 
> They offer them as DVDs for $15, BluRays for $20, and video downloads for $10. I would prefer the BluRay quality, but the video download option does not indicate the quality of the file (whether it?s DVD quality or BluRay quality).
> 
> Can anybody speak to the quality of the digital downloads? Obviously $10 is a much better deal than $20 for high quality, and I don?t care about collecting the discs themselves. I?ll spend the extra $10 for the BluRay, though, if the video downloads are just standard definition.
> 
> Any insight that can be provided is greatly appreciated.


I would guess that they would be 720p, but I haven't bought any personally so I wouldn't know.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781384931276709888:sodone


----------



## Groovemachine

Fuck. It's such a ballache getting to Bethnal Green on a Thursday but now I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO GO. We should place bets on how many kickout-at-1s there will be. :y2j


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's a f*cking match right there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Present at WWE's latest try-outs:
Shayna Baszler
Su Yung
Eddie Kingston
Heidi Lovelace
Kimber Lee
Jacob Fatu
Cedric Rougeau
3.0
Nicole Savoy
Jessica James


----------



## RKing85

If Baszler was 5 years younger, she would be a lock.

Even still, I like her chances.


----------



## Even Flow

Dick Togo heading to Evolve for Evolve 75.


----------



## sXeMope

SHIRLEY said:


> Present at WWE's latest try-outs:
> Shayna Baszler
> Su Yung
> Eddie Kingston
> Heidi Lovelace
> Kimber Lee
> Jacob Fatu
> Cedric Rougeau
> 3.0
> Nicole Savoy
> Jessica James


Kingston could be great in WWE if they let him be himself and don't script him. Heidi could be cool too, though I feel that she only really excels in situations where she's the underdog and/or intergender stuff. I find her fairly average when she's wrestling women most of the time tbh. The rest I either haven't seen, or don't really care for enough to want/picture them in WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ROH All Star Extravaganza 8*










Motor City Machine Guns VS. Young Bucks VS. The Addiction (c) - **** 1/2 (Christopher Daniels w/ the performance of the year in a hellacious match)

Michael Elgin VS. Adam Cole (C) - *** 1/2

Tatsuya Naito w/ EVIL VS. Jay Lethal - *** 1/2

Jay White/KUSHIDA/ACH VS. Toru Yano/Jay & Mark Briscoe - ** 3/4

Hangman Page VS. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4

Kamatachi VS. Dragon Lee- *** (would've went higher but it got to a point of overkill & sloppiness)

ANX VS. Shane Taylor & Keith Lee VS. Dalton Castle & Colt Cabana VS. War Machine - ***

Donovan Dijak w/ Prince Nana VS. Bobby Fish (C) - *** 1/4

No real bad matches on the show, the crowd could've been better outside of the opener & the main event though.

Overall - 7/10​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VIII*

Bobby Fish vs. Donovan Dijak - ***

I liked the idea of Fish targeting the leg to get the bigger man down, sadly it wasn't any interesting to watch though.

Colt Cabana & Dalton Castle vs. Shane Taylor & Keith Lee vs. The All Night Express vs. War Machine - ***

Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi - ***3/4*

They did some real athletic stuff, flips + cool counters & movez~! Went slightly into the overkill with the said movez~! and nearfalls, and that's ultimately why I didn't go ***+ for it.

Hangman Page vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

ACH, Jay White & KUSHIDA vs. The Briscoes & Toru Yano - ****

Jay Lethal vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***

Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - ***

The Addiction vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bucks - ****3/4*

Mad respect to all 6 guys, they did some absolutely crazy spots, especially Bucks & Addiction. Real good match.

Overall a pretty bad show with a very good main event that saved it from being completely awful.​


----------



## Concrete

Trying to come back here a little more at least for offhanded comments and stuff. Let's see if it sticks. You don't care. I don't blame you.

Dick Togo in EVOLVE will be FLAMES! Someone on Twitter is a little worried that this points to Gabe possibly moving back into more of his old ways. Meaning, instead of EVOLVE being made of the next crop of NXT potentials or an easy stop for those scouts to look at, EVOLVE starts trending towards being an indie that delivers great wrestling but uses foreign talent to make certain events feel special. My counter argument would be Drew Galloway already bleeding that line. EVOLVE as an AA system for WWE is really cool and I think allowing them to add an addiottional uniqueness is not something I see as a drawback. Unless Togo wrestles ZSJ and then it is a terrible decision and Paul should have Gave replaced. Simple stuff.

Wanted to briefly note going to my local indie's first taping for their TV show that comes about from joining the United Wrestling Network. It was a fun show and I look forward to what they do with TV but my main takeaway is that Drew Gulak is one of the best wrestlers on the planet. He got a real good match out of Greg Excellent. GREG EXCELLENT. Stretched the big man. Yeah, that's that. Sad he won't be on the show tonight.


----------



## RKing85

BOLA is ordered!!!

Also got the Progress Strong Style Tournament as well.


----------



## Platt

Up for pre-order on Highspots, can't wait for this one.


----------



## Even Flow

Hopefully it won't take long for it to be posted on XWT.


----------



## sXeMope

Kind of looking forward to that. Sucks that Pentagon can't speak English (Though it's probably more likely that he can speak English, just not confidently enough to do an interview). I watched the RF shoot with Hayabusa once and he had a translator and it was boring to me, just because Hayabusa would tell a story and then the translator would repeat it. I'd prefer subtitles tbh. At least then you get a full story with no breaks for the translator to repeat 2-3 lines.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG All Star Weekend XII Night Two*

Marty Scurll vs Chuck Taylor - **1/4
~ Some sloppiness here and there; neither man seemed terribly motivated here, but we did get a few good exchanges and reversals. A serviceable opener.

Mark Andrew vs Evil Uno - **1/2
~ Fine for what it was, good finish. Didn't need all the 'dick' work haha, Justin Borden was way too lenient on that stuff.

Drew Galloway vs Trevor Lee - **3/4
~ Fun to watch Galloway tossing Lee around, and Lee retaliate with his feats of strength. Was starting to drag so the flash pin finish worked well.

Death by Elbow vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal - ***3/4
~ Some really great spots, like Hero's hurracanrana (!), but also a fair few contrived spots where they tried to get a bit too clever. Was really enjoying it but they tried to pack too much in which was a shame.

Adam Cole vs Trent? - ***
~ Well-paced, they didn't go all-out but built the match around the big spots like the apron package piledriver. Personally, I don't think anyone should be able to come back from a top rope Panama Sunrise, but that's just me. 

The Young Bucks vs ReDRagon - ***1/2
~ Good stuff for sure, but nowhere near some of their previous classics. 

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - ****
Having heard exceptional things about this match, I went in with high expectations and honestly it didn't quite meet them. Their encounters in 2015 surpass this by a good margin, mainly because here the pacing felt off. It was a long match and they were definitely going for the 'epic' feel, which it succeeded at for the most part, but there were other times where they seemed to lose the crowd and the pace ground to a halt. Also I'd never normally criticise PWG production values, but the camera guy was totally out of position for the finishing stretch, and not being able to see the actual tap out really sucked. I get that the fans had rushed up to the apron in all the excitement, but when that comes at the expense of the crew getting the right footage, something is wrong. Regardless of all this moaning, there's a lot to love here. Knox's superkick to kick off the match ruled, and I really enjoyed the 'sock off' towards the end. Great limb work and some fab submissions certainly added to it, and these guys are incapable of a bad match. It may not be the bonafide MOTYC it was touted to be (they've had better in the past), but it comes highly recommended.


----------



## Even Flow

Matt Hardy's going to be debuting for AAW next month


----------



## Platt

Hopefully it's just a one off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Hopefully it's just a one off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As a wrestler, Matt Hardy is really nothing special these days but I feel like his "Broken" character is very interesting. Not sure how that will translate to an indie show that doesn't have the thousands of dollars for fancy video segments or post-production.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

Now that I've finally gotten a job and back on my feet, I can get back to building my collection. I need to pick up the AAW shows after EPIC, PWG after Bowie and some other stuff here and there. I'm waiting till BF. Hopefully Highspots does something good this year. I'm really hoping Gabe does his usual 50% stuff as I wanna get EVOLVE 6,7,9 & 11 as well as the WWN show from this year. And fingers are crossed PWG does 5 for $40 (5 for $50/$60 Blu Ray?) and they include BOLA in there near the end like they usually do.

Btw, does anyone question what the hell they're gonna do with all the DVDs they've bought 10-20 years from now? My biggest fears are (1) DVD becomes obsolete and (2) the discs reach their shelf life and are unable to play.


----------



## RKing85

my highspots Black Friday wishlist is getting ridiculous long. I won't be able to get everything I want to.


----------



## Platt

Mine is crazy long, I'm sure there's stuff on it from the last two Black Friday that I didn't get because it was too long.

I wish they ran sales more often. SMV never have the best sales but the fact they run one every month means I can keep on top of stuff and spread he cost.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

The only thing I don't like about SMV is their pricing for older shows. Unlike Highspots where you can pick up a show for $5 or $10, SMV charges $15 for all single event shows despite the year it was released. Despite this, the monthly sale more than makes up for it imo and I'm pretty sure the volume of sales they get during this time more than compensates for the discounted pricing. Wish they had cheaper shipping though. To me, Highspots' media mail shipping gives them an edge over the rest. 

RF video actually has some pretty good sales but their catalogue just isn't quite as extensive as the others. I mostly use RF for comps and small indie shows like FBW. The fan cam thing is pretty cool and it's a good format for these smaller, local indie shows.


----------



## Even Flow

So I donated to XWT at the beginning of the month, and got a 2 week free leech on everything.

I just went back on XWT, and i've got 3 messages. 1 saying my free leech is over, and i'm thinking it's not due to finish for another few days. But my account was entered into a raffle where you can win free leech for a year, and somehow I got it. So now, i've got free leech for a year :mark:


----------



## Platt

Lucky you, I took good advantage of the week free leech. Thankfully since I got fibre broadband last year my ratio is more than high enough I can download anything I want without worrying.


----------



## Concrete

Well Lio Rush is in some hot water after showing his age. After asking for footage of his match against Anthony Henry from the SCI and saying he wouldn't leak it...well two months afterwards he does just that. While the distributor of the show did call him out...Rush didn't do himself any favors. The match itself was great, was there for it, but you can't just go back on your word like that. Scenic City Invitational was a big deal for a lot of people and Al from Whoo Wrestling is one of those people who probably would have been willing to work something out so it could post on Rush's YouTube while still pointing to actually purchasing the SCI...which you should all do https://vimeo.com/ondemand/sceniccity2016

PS Shoot promos on the incident here http://wrestlingwithwords.com/podcast/we-dont-know-wrestling-what-a-rush/


----------



## NastyYaffa

First Hero/Ishii, now this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786822811973287936My god :sodone


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Now that I've finally gotten a job and back on my feet, I can get back to building my collection. I need to pick up the AAW shows after EPIC, PWG after Bowie and some other stuff here and there. I'm waiting till BF. Hopefully Highspots does something good this year. I'm really hoping Gabe does his usual 50% stuff as I wanna get EVOLVE 6,7,9 & 11 as well as the WWN show from this year. And fingers are crossed PWG does 5 for $40 (5 for $50/$60 Blu Ray?) and they include BOLA in there near the end like they usually do.
> 
> Btw, does anyone question what the hell they're gonna do with all the DVDs they've bought 10-20 years from now? My biggest fears are (1) DVD becomes obsolete and (2) the discs reach their shelf life and are unable to play.


I don't like thinking about what'll happen with all the DVDs I bought. I've probably spent thousands, and 3/4 of it has probably never been watched. I've considered beginning to sell some of it off because I'm not sure if I'll ever watch some of it and like you said, DVDs could be dead in 10 years. For a long time I feel like I made the mistake of buying a show because there were 1 or 2 matches I wanted to see on it.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> I don't like thinking about what'll happen with all the DVDs I bought. I've probably spent thousands, and 3/4 of it has probably never been watched. I've considered beginning to sell some of it off because I'm not sure if I'll ever watch some of it and like you said, DVDs could be dead in 10 years. *For a long time I feel like I made the mistake of buying a show because there were 1 or 2 matches I wanted to see on it*.


I have this problem as well. Nothing pisses me off more than buying a show for literally one match (or two) and the entire event just turns out to be shit. Worse yet, the one and only match I bought the DVD for is either too short, too boring or a filler match to set up for an even bigger match.

Last year, I wasted money buying AAW Defining Moment, Jawbreaker and Never Say Die. I bought them because I wanted to see the build up for the Windy City Classic. Jawbreaker was a pretty fun show but the other two were extremely flat, especially Never Say Die. And as for as Windy City goes, I bought it for Pentagon/Hero and the match was bad imo. No chemistry whatsoever. 

So yeah, that's when I really regret buying DVDs.


----------



## RKing85

I don't know what the resale market is in the places where you guys live, but here in Saskatoon it is so hard to get rid of indy wrestling dvd's, even if you offer them dirt cheap.


----------



## FITZ

I love my collection but I haven't added anything to it in a long time. Streaming services seem to be the way to go. I don't feel bad if I go onto Highspots and pick a random PWG show and only watch 1 match. If I buy a DVD and do that I feel like I wasted money.


----------



## RKing85

Finished night 1 of BOLA 2016 and about to start night 2.

Pentagon Jr. is beyond over to the PWG audience. Him being in the 2015 BOLA was the best possible thing for his career I think. He has been every where since then. Ospreay/Fenix was that insane spotfest that I'm sure some people will shit all over, but I loved it. two spots especially that had me going "Holy shit!" Jushin Liger in the Legion in Reseda was surreal. Bobby Fish and Kyle o'Reilly were amazing as Dalton's boys. Played the role perfectly.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-29-R...JPW-PWG-/322298451826?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Looking to move a stack of mostly out of print & rare ROH DVDs, plus a couple extras. A great stack for anyone looking to explore older ROH.


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: BOLA star ratings











*PWG BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES 2016*

*NIGHT 1*

Marty Scurll vs. Pentagon Jr. - ***1/2*

Jeff Cobb vs. Ricochet - ****

John Hennigan vs. Matt Sydal - ****

Fenix vs. Will Ospreay - ****1/2*

Tommy End vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2*

Chris Hero vs. Jushin Liger - ******

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs. Dalton Castle & reDRagon - *****

*NIGHT 2*

Dalton Castle vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ****1/2*

Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne - ****3/4*

Cody Rhodes vs. Sami Callihan - ****1/2*

Chris Hero & Tommy End vs. Fenix & Pentagon Jr. - ******

Kamaitachi vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/2*

Cedric Alexander vs. Mark Haskins - ****

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle - *****1/4*

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal, Ricochet & Will Ospreay - *****1/2*

*NIGHT 3*

Dalton Castle vs. Trevor Lee - ****

John Hennigan vs. Ricochet - ****1/2*

Cody Rhodes vs. Marty Scurll - ****1/2*

Chris Hero vs. Mark Andrews - ****1/4*

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Mark Haskins - ****1/2*

Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****3/4*

The Young Bucks vs. Fenix & Pentagon Jr. - ******

Mark Andrews vs. Trevor Lee - ***3/4*

Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll - ****

Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay - ***

Brian Kendrick, Matt Riddle, Pete Dunne, Sami Callihan & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander, Chuck Taylor, Jeff Cobb, Jushin Liger & Tommy End - ******

Marty Scurll vs. Trevor Lee vs. Will Ospreay - ***3/4*​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Favorite matches from BOLA this year were:

1. Adam Cole & Bucks v. Ricochet/ Will Osperay & Matt Sydal - **** 1/2

2. Chris Hero v. Jushin Thunder Liger - **** (wonderful story told here)

3. Kyle O'Reilly v. Matt Riddle - ****


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> I don't know what the resale market is in the places where you guys live, but here in Saskatoon it is so hard to get rid of indy wrestling dvd's, even if you offer them dirt cheap.


I've never even tried to sell locally. In a small town that's in a small province, you don't find many wrestling fans, nevermind indy wrestling fans. Most people around here still call it WWF and anyone who finds out I like it always asks me dumb questions, like if Hulk Hogan still wrestles, hahaha.

--

Very excited for Wrestling Road Diaries III.


----------



## RKing85

Pumped for WRD 3 as well.

Finally finished night 2 of BOLA. I had it just a smidge behind last year's night 2. In 6 months or so I really want to watch them back to back to see what gets the nod. Amazing show. The tag match and the main event were both outstanding.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Don't know if this will ever make its way online, but I feel like it has the potential to be REALLY good.


----------



## RKing85

doesn't overly excite me. I am complete indifferent to Callihan. Don't like him, don't dislike him.

Was hoping with Trump getting elected the American and Canadian dollar would get closer to even. Going to cut into my Black Friday shopping. Wrestling Road Diaries just cost me $41 Canadian


----------



## Even Flow

Joey Styles got fired from EVOLVE last night. 



PWInsider said:


> Joey Styles, who had been working with EVOLVE since he was let go by WWE, is apparently done with the promotion after he made a remark in regard to ring announcer Joanna Rose, noting that President-Elect Donald Trump "would like to grab her by the...." and then turned to Stokely Hathaway and said, "Speaking of the word I didn't use, that brings me to you..."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797610704861822976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797618340252487680


----------



## RKing85

Good. As well they should have. Joey's apology letter made it even worse, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Platt

ROH kicking off the Black Friday sales.












> The DELIRIOUS THANKSGIVING INSANITY SALE is back!
> 
> Starting Thursday November 17th at 12:01 AM and running through Sunday November 20th at 11:59 PM, we are blowing the doors off the ROH Store! With 25% OFF ALL APPAREL and 35% OFF ALL ROH DVDS, this is your chance to save big on all your Ring of Honor merchandise for the holidays! Whether it's gifts for that wrestling fan on your list, or a little something for yourself, this is a huge opportunity to take care of your shopping!
> If you're a Ringside Member, tack on your 15% off discount, and you will save 40% OFF apparel and 50% OFF your ROH DVD purchases!!!
> 
> If you're not a Ringside Member then click here to see all the benefits that come along with membership, including a 15% discount and access to advance ticket sales. You can sign up for as low as $7.99 per month!
> 
> From 11/17 - 11/20, it's the DELIRIOUS THANKSGIVING INSANITY SALE here at ROHWrestling.com! Don't miss out on your chance to save big on every ROH DVD and official ROH apparel.


----------



## sharkboy22

So apparently PWG's winter sale started about 2 weeks ago. Shame there's no Blu Ray option (I've yet to buy a PWG show on Blu Ray). I'm gonna wait a little while longer till they add BOLA to it. Depending on if Highspots actually comes through with a good sale this year I just might pick it up on Blu Ray over there.


----------



## Platt

FYI there is a Blu Ray option http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/BR/


----------



## Platt

Gabe has started his Black Friday sale. $10 DVD/BDs for all WWN related promotions (everything except PWG basically)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Platt said:


> Gabe has started his Black Friday sale. $10 DVD/BDs for all WWN related promotions *(everything except PWG basically)*


:fuckthis


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots started theirs as well. 33% of everything except ROH, KC and the usual stuff they exclude.

Was hoping Gabe would have done the 50% off DVDs sale he did last year but everything $10 is just as good. Time to cop Evolve 6,7, 9 and 11 as well as Mercury Rising from this year.


----------



## RKing85

somebody take away my credit card please.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RKing85 said:


> somebody take away my credit card please.


With PWG's winter sale, Pro Wrestling Tees' Black Friday sale and now HighSpots, mine is taking a helluva beating right about now.


----------



## Platt

Highspots order done, smallest in a long time although I did pick up bunch from my list at Shimmer weekend.

RFs sale is up and for the first time in years HOH is included.










EDIT: Looks like only up to HOH 10 are on sale FFS.


----------



## Even Flow

May do an RF order. I could do with a few more ECW DVD's, and I haven't ordered any HOH for ages.


----------



## sharkboy22

Are HOH shows made out of gold or something? What's so special about them that they almost never go on sale? Also, did Highspots take this year's BOLA out their sale?


----------



## RKing85

I ask that same question about kayfabecommentaries dvds.

ordered 5 PWG dvd's, highspots order with some Best Friends and Hitting the Highspots, 4 ROH dvd's (Toronto and Detroit war of the worlds from this year, year 5, and women of honor double set), 4 random dragon gate USA shows from Gabe, and 3 shirts from pro wrestling tees.


----------



## Platt

sharkboy22 said:


> Are HOH shows made out of gold or something? What's so special about them that they almost never go on sale? Also, did Highspots take this year's BOLA out their sale?



Who knows they're over priced at $20 anyway. I emailed Rob to double check and he confirmed they weren't in the sale. So stupid really even at 25% off I would of ordered the 8 I don't have, they're just throwing money away.

When I made my order BOLA was in the sale.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Just got a response from Highspots. BOLA has been remove from the sale 

Hopefully PWG adds it near the end of their sale like they usually do. I may just get my stuff from PWG's site and DGUSA since all I really wanted was some EVOLVE and PWG. Very shitty of Highspots to remove it last minute.


----------



## Even Flow

They only removed it because they ran out of stock.


----------



## sharkboy22

Even Flow said:


> They only removed it because they ran out of stock.


Damn. I was thinking that but I was doubting it seeing that BOLA hasn't sold out in a long ass time. Looks like everyone was waiting for this sale to get their hands on it. Had they not botch the sale on Monday I would have gotten my hands it for sure.

Looks like PWG is my last hope. Otherwise, I'm going to have to shell out the full $60.


----------



## Even Flow

I had to shell out the full $50 plus postage for BOLA, as I ordered it separately from PWG in the Winter sale thinking that no-one would put BOLA up for Black Friday. Then I goto the Highspots website last night and read that BOLA has sold out, after it was put in their Black Friday sale.

I've got to pay in total £30 for customs charges for my 5 for $40 DVD's, plus BOLA.


----------



## Platt

That's not good news, I'm regretting not adding all the other PWGs I need to my Highspots order. Although that's guaranteed to get grabbed by customs at least I'd only pay the handling charge once.


----------



## RKing85

wow. surprised that BOLA was included in the highspots sale. Not surprised that they sold out in that case.


----------



## Platt

So it turns out Kayfabe Commentaries stuff is included in the Highspots sale, I had just assumed it wasn't because it never is. Hmm might have to make a second order.


----------



## sharkboy22

I honestly have no idea what to do this year. I'm shocked BOLA sold out so damn fast. They had it on sale in 2014 and it didn't happen. I'm hoping Highspots just decided to take it out because stock was moving so fast they didn't want to lose much profit. I have $25 to spend in points so I can always get it some other time if they ever do get back in stock. I should have ordered it a long time ago but I only just remembered my points  It would actually be cheaper to redeem my points than to buy it in a sale. Silly me 

Only other option is to act fast if PWG decides to add it in their Winter sale.


----------



## sXeMope

Best/Worst part about PWG is that their DVDs are pressed, not DVD-R. Really surprising to see them sell out though. One would think they'd have a very large stock. I mean, it is PWG. It's probably one of the top selling feds they carry. It's not like it's $5 Wrestling or some other small fed that might sell 100 units in a year.


----------



## RKing85

just noticed that kayfabe was included this year also.

I too might have to do a second order. grab some Timelines and some Back to the Territories.


----------



## Platt

Ended up placing a second Highspots order to grab the rest of the PWG I need and a couple of KC shoots.

SMV running a slightly better than normal sale, think I'll be passing as there's only 4 I need and it's not worth paying the shipping for so little.










Anyone have any experience with the quality of IVPs Blu Rays?


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Anyone have any experience with the quality of IVPs Blu Rays?


I've bought two from him and I don't think I've ever been able to watch either one because they don't work in my Xbox One.  They may only be able to work in certain players but idk.


----------



## sharkboy22

I have two Blu Rays from IVP but they're comps. I don't know what you're expecting but the quality is basically what the original format is. If it's DVD then it's DVD quality, if it's a VHS rip then it's still going to look like a potato. Only benefit of using Blu Ray is that it's cheaper and it can record up to 5 times more hours than a DVD. I believe Rudo Reels has some NJPW stuff in Full HD if that's what you're looking for. 
____

This has got to be my worst Black Friday ever. I'm still waiting for a damn cheque to clear so I doubt I'm gonna get the money in time to make my SMV order. And another dilemma I have is that IF PWG does put BOLA in their sale and IF they don't sell out, I'm gonna be stuck with an extra copy of a show. I have to get ASW N1 and N2, Prince, XIII and BOLA. That's 7 shows. If I get XIII from HS then I will have to buy it again in the PWG sale. If I don't, I run the risk of BOLA being sold out in the PWG sale as well and will have to purchase XIII at full price. I've yet to order a damn thing cause I have no idea wtf to do.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with Highspots. BOLA is NOT sold out. They pulled it from the sale last minute. The rep said it won't be available till after the sale is over. I even asked if I can pay the full price for it and use my points to get a discount on my entire order and they said no to that. Really shitty move on the part of Highpots. Oh well, I will get an extra $5 discount from this order which will make it even cheaper when I buy it. Plus, now I have enough money for both my Highspots and SMV order.


----------



## Concrete

Platt said:


> Ended up placing a second Highspots order to grab the rest of the PWG I need and a couple of KC shoots.
> 
> SMV running a slightly better than normal sale, think I'll be passing as there's only 4 I need and it's not worth paying the shipping for so little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the quality of IVPs Blu Rays?


To elaborate on what someone else said, the blu-ray isn't tied to the quality for IVP. The blu-ray allows for more content on a disk.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> To elaborate on what someone else said, the blu-ray isn't tied to the quality for IVP. The blu-ray allows for more content on a disk.


Yeah, at the very least, you're getting more stuff on one disc, which is a good thing IMO. I wish all this was common a few years ago. I have a binder full (Probably like, 90 discs worth) of Great Muta stuff.
@Platt If you're looking for Blu Rays, I'd honestly recommend Rudo Reels over IVP. Nothing against IVP, but RudoReels are much better quality (Every one I have has a really nice case, custom menu, etc) and he has a bigger selection. Seems like he focuses on Blu Rays more than IVP.


----------



## RKing85

I've been pretty restrained this year to. About 15 discs total. Dollar exchange right now is brutal, and we got a strike vote at work next weekend. So need to watch what I spend.


----------



## sharkboy22

Seems like the folks at Highspots are working over time this weekend. Placed my order yesterday and I just got my confirmation e-mail stating that it shipped. Hopefully I get that cheque cleared tomorrow so I can put some money on my card to do a SMV order. Thinking about doing a small RF order as well.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I'm hemming and hawing over a RF order. Might grab some old Smokey Mountains. They usually do a New Year's sale though right? Might wait until then.


----------



## sharkboy22

I am officially done with my BF orders. As usual, I ended up spending more than I budgeted for but oh well who needs food anyway?

SMV

AAW Take No Prisoners
AAW Killers Among Us
AAW United We Stand
AAW Showdown
AAW Cero Miedo
AAW Defining Moment

With this order, I'm no only behind three shows. 

Highspots
Evolve 6
Evolve 7
Evolve 9
Evolve 11
PWG All Star Weekend Night 12 One
PWG All Star Weekend Night 12 Two
PWG Prince
PWG Thirteen

I really needed those EVOLVE for collection purposes. And I hope PWG Blu Ray's are worth the extra $5

I ended up placing another Highspots order because why the hell not:
NEW Wrestling Under the Stars V
Progress Super Strong Style 16 Day One
Progress Super Strong Style 16 Day Two
Wrestling Revolver: Iowa goes Lucha

NEW has Liger/Hardy as well as Rhodes/Angle, might as well get it 33% off. Heard those Progress shows had some MOTYCs. And it would be nice to own the official thing rather than burning my own project. I still have the Debut show in plastic but I decided to get this next one not only because it was on sale but because it was in the pre order section. Which means it would take a while to ship and I would get to delay the customs bill to the next pay day 

I really need to have some constraint when it comes to DVDs but truth be told I'm a miser in every other aspect of my life so why shouldn't have nice things from time to time?


----------



## Platt

Went a bit mad as usual but came in under budget. Not ordering from ROH or RF for the first time in a lot of years helped out.



Spoiler: Gabe



Evolve 51 (BD)
Evolve 52 (BD)
Evolve 53 (BD)
Evolve 54 (BD)
Evolve 55 (BD)
Evolve 56 (BD)
Evolve 57 (BD)
Evolve 58 (BD)
Evolve 59 (BD)
Evolve 60 (BD)
Evolve 61 (BD)
Evolve 62 (BD)
Evolve 63 (BD)
Mercury Rising 2016 (BD) (2)
Shine 9 (BD)
Shine 10 (BD)
Shine 11 (BD)
Shine 28 (BD)
Shine 31 (BD)
Shine 32 (BD)
Shine 33 (BD)
Shine 34 (BD)
Shine 35 (BD)
FIP Fallout 2015 (BD) (3)





Spoiler: Highspots 1



Girl Fight Wrestling
Girl Fight Wrestling 4
Girl Fight Wrestling 5
Girl Fight Wrestling 6
Girl Fight Wrestling 14
PWG BOLA 2016 Night 1 (BD)
PWG BOLA 2016 Night 2 (BD)
PWG BOLA 2016 Night 3 (BD)
Femme Fatales Volume 17
Femme Fatales Volume 18
The Best of Femmes Fatales 2009-2014
Future of Flight - The Ricochet Interview
Diva Diaries With Kimber Lee
Diva Diaries With Taylor Made
Queens Of Combat 13 (BD)
Queens Of Combat 14 (BD)
Queens Of Combat 15 (BD)
I'm with Spud... Robbie E
Cedric Alexander - The Exit Interview Deluxe Double DVD-R Set
Highspots Goes Lucha - Pentagon Jr and Fenix Shoot Interviews
An Officer And A Gentleman - Matt Riddle





Spoiler: Highspots 2



ROH Aftershock Tour 2016 Baltimore & Women Of Honor (2)
Bombshells With Leva Bates - Mia Yim & Kennadi Brink
Bombshells With Leva Bates - Santana Garrett & Kimber Lee
PWG All Star Weekend XI - Night 1 (BD)
PWG All Star Weekend XI - Night 2 (BD)
PWG Lemmy (BD)
PWG Bowie (BD)
PWG All Star Weekend XII - Night 1 (BD)
PWG All Star Weekend XII - Night 2 (BD)
PWG Prince (BD)
PWG XIII (BD)





Spoiler: WWE UK



Clash Of Champions 2016 (BD)
Hell In A Cell 2016 (BD)
Survivor Series 2016 (BD)
The True Story Of The Royal Rumble (2) (BD)
Randy Orton RKO Outta Nowhere (2) (BD)





Spoiler: RudoReels 1



NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Toru Yano Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Hirooki Goto Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Kazuchika Okada Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Hiroyoshi Tenzan Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Tomoaki Honma Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Katsuyori Shibata Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Shinsuke Nakamura Special (BD)
NJPW World Pro Wrestling Classics Kota Ibushi Special (BD)
AJW Classics 1-50 (BD) (5)
Kana Manifesto I & II (BD)





Spoiler: RudoReels 2



NJPW Wrestle Kingdom V (BD)
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom VI (BD) (2)
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7 (BD)
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 (BD)
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9: Reconstructed Edition (BD)
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10: Reconstructed Edition (BD)
IWA Japan For Dummies (BD) (2)
NJPW Encyclopedia 21 6-10 (BD)
NJPW Encyclopedia 21 16-20 (BD)





Spoiler: DDP



DDP Yoga Max Pack


----------



## sharkboy22

Crap, I forgot to order Girl Fight and Shimmer. Hopefully, they do a store wide sale for Christmas as well. Or I could send them an e-mail to see if they will allow me to just PayPal the difference.


----------



## Brock

A friend ordered BOLA for me today

:dance2

Saw this on HS, too;










Wouldn't mind this tbh.


----------



## RKing85

Progress Super Strong Style was an awesome tournament. Not BOLA level, but not to far behind either. Kenny Williams is my new favorite wrestler all time, all my life. The final is only 6 minutes though which I was really disappointed with.


----------



## sharkboy22

RKing85 said:


> Progress Super Strong Style was an awesome tournament. Not BOLA level, but not to far behind either. Kenny Williams is my new favorite wrestler all time, all my life. The final is only 6 minutes though which I was really disappointed with.


Depending on how they book it (no spoilers please, although you kind already did ), I wouldn't mind. I find it more believable to have a short match as the finals (after everyone is exhausted) rather than a 20-30 minute marathon (for example, last year's BOLA finals which was TERRIBLE). 

______

My last hope for BOLA at a reduced price is PWG's Winter Sale. I shot myself in the foot by picking up Thirteen in Highspots' sale. I would have to buy a show I already own. Or I could just pick up BOLA and let PWG keep the change(because they deserve it!). My only other choice is to get it from Highposts or Gabe. I have $25 in points to redeem but I really wanna use my points when there is a big sale (maybe next Black Friday) to fully take advantage of it. I hardly doubt people order much PWG through Gabe so he's bound to have it. Only problem is the ridiculous shipping prices he charges. Not as ridiculous as SMV though. Anyway, I'm rambling. Point is I'm broke and I want BOLA goddammit!


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate USA (so WWN) wins the prize this year for first Black Friday order to get to me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH FINAL BATTLE 2016*

The Rebellion vs. The Motor City Machine Guns & Donovan Dijak - ***

Jushin Liger vs. Silas Young - ***

Colt Cabana vs. Dalton Castle - **1/4*

Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal - **1/2*

The Kingdom vs. Jay White, KUSHIDA & Lio Rush - ***

Marty Scurll vs. Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay - ***

The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - **1/2*

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

One of the worst wrestling shows of 2016. Just awful.​


----------



## Platt

Highspots won the Black Friday delivery race this year unfortunately both came with bonus' in the form of massive customs bills


----------



## Even Flow

@Platt

How much did you pay in total?


----------



## Platt

£51 for 1 £81 for the other. 

:cuss: Highspots not only will they not put a cheap value like everyone else they now seem to have started putting the full value *before* the discount. Shit exchange rate doesn't help as both my orders ended up high enough to pay import duty as well as VAT and the handling fee.


----------



## Even Flow

£132 total for 2 orders :no:


----------



## Platt

Yup in hindsight I could probably of bought them full price from the UK store for cheaper.

I'm dreading my Gabe order coming in case that gets caught as well.


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> Yup in hindsight I could probably of bought them full price from the UK store for cheaper.
> 
> I'm dreading my Gabe order coming in case that gets caught as well.


Yeah i was going to say, if this bullshit continues, you'd be better off with their UK store tbh if it works out cheaper.

Never had an issue with them myself. Delivery is always quick too.


----------



## Platt

Yeah now the exchange rate has gone to crap the prices aren't as ripoff as they used to be only issue for me is about half of what I ordered they don't stock anyway.


----------



## Brock

Yeah that's the trouble tbh. I don't think the UK store stock any Evolve shows for example.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ROH: Final Battle 2016*










ROH World Champion Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***** 1/4*

Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoe Brothers - **** 3/4*

World Television Champion Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs.Dragon Lee - **** 3/4*

6-Man Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals: The Kingdom vs. Lio Rush, Jay White & Kushida - **** 1/4*

Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal - **** 1/4*

Colt Cabana vs. Dalton Castle (Grudge Match) - *** 3/4*

Justin Thunder Liger vs. Silas Young -* ***

Motor City Machine Guns & Donovan Dijak vs. The Rebellion - **** 1/4*

Overall - *8/10*

Very good show, doesn't top Death Before Dishonor as the best show of the year though.​


----------



## RKing85

my first highspots order came today (Yeah Sunday delivery in December!)

I too had them put the whole total on the customs form, and not just what I paid after discount. I actually sent them an e-mail about it. Not a mean one, just that in the future if they would put the amount I paid on the custom form, not the full price. Cause full price was over $100 (which seems to be the magic number to get dinger with extra customs charges) and what I actually paid was only like $91.


----------



## Platt

RKing85 said:


> my first highspots order came today (Yeah Sunday delivery in December!)
> 
> I too had them put the whole total on the customs form, and not just what I paid after discount. I actually sent them an e-mail about it. Not a mean one, just that in the future if they would put the amount I paid on the custom form, not the full price. Cause full price was over $100 (which seems to be the magic number to get dinger with extra customs charges) and what I actually paid was only like $91.


I did the same questioning it and got a quite abrupt reply saying that's what the value is so that's what they have to put and however I tried to explain that that's nonsense and that it's only worth what I paid they weren't budging.

Working it out they value my two packages at $230 more than I paid for them. So 20% of that I had to pay in VAT when I shouldn't have and by doing it both my orders ended up over the limit for import duty (which I'd specifically worked out to keep them under) in total I paid £60 ($75) more than I should have.


----------



## sharkboy22

Where I live customs basically charges whatever they feel like. There are times I would pay 
$40 (ABOUT US$6.50) for just one DVD. Then I would pay that same amount for 8. Which is why I don't buy just one DVD. The same price for one is the same as 10. It's supposed to be 20% customs and 15% VAT but it never works out to that amount. It actually works out to less so no complaints from me.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Final Battle 2016
(December 2, 2016)*

The Rebellion (Caprice Coleman, Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs Donovan Dijak & Motor City Machine Guns **1/4

Silas Young vs Jushin Thunder Liger 1/2*

Dalton Castle vs Colt Cabana *

Jay Lethal vs Cody **

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Championship Tournament, Final*
The Kingdom (Matt Taven, TK O'Ryan & Vinny Marseglia) vs KUSHIDA, Lio Rush & Jay White **1/4

*ROH World TV Championship*
Marty Scurll (c) vs Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay **1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (c) vs The Briscoes ***

*ROH World Championship - No Disqualification Match*
Adam Cole (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly **

Overall Rating: 3.0 Crap


----------



## RKing85

up here in Canada, $100 seems to be the magic number. I work for Canada Post and that's a rough guideline. Every once in a while I will get one like $80 or $90 that need customs, or one that's a little over that doesn't need customs. But that's roughly the number.

I wonder if I could challenge it. My receipt says what I paid. I feel it wouldn't be worth the time and hassle though. Something tells me the customs people aren't overly sympathetic. haha.

I will just have to respond to highspots that if they continue to do this, it will limit my order sizes.


----------



## Platt

Found a form on the UK customs site where I can dispute the charges I just have to provide proof of what I actually paid and I should get back the extra I was charged within a month (I guess longer at this time of year with all the holidays). Completed one for both my HS parcels so we'll see what happens.


----------



## RKing85

for sure let me know how that goes. 

I got the same response from highspots. a quick curt response that they put the actual value, not the discounted value.

I replied asking when did this policy change. Cause I am positive they have low balled in the past. Never had to pay customs before on highspots orders before except for my last two orders within the last two months, and I have done orders as high as $150 American.


----------



## Corey

An ROH sale. Only really worth it if you're a ringside member, then it's 25% off.


----------



## RKing85

seems like a weird deal so close to Black Friday. Just hoping people underspent over Thanksgiving and have some left over money budgeted?


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> seems like a weird deal so close to Black Friday. Just hoping people underspent over Thanksgiving and have some left over money budgeted?


Yeah not sure unless they're just hoping people can't resist and spend more.


----------



## Platt

I must be having the unluckiest Black Friday ever, following the tracking for my Gabe order and I've been caught with customs on that as well. That's 4 out of 4 so far


----------



## Even Flow

You got charged by customs for WWN? I've never been charged by customs anytime i've done an order with them.


----------



## Platt

Yeah I haven't got the bill yet so I don't know how much. I'm holding out hope they put a low value just not quite low enough.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

just waiting on my prowrestlingtees (which didn't get shipped til last Friday) and my second highspots order. Been pretty quick shipping on all my orders.


----------



## sharkboy22

One of my Highspots and my SMV order has arrived. Haven't gotten the chance to clear them as yet. With my BF orders, I probably have about 30 DVDs that I haven't watched as yet. I need to get started on them.


----------



## Corey

Meltzer is reporting that Chris Hero is returning to NXT. http://411mania.com/wrestling/chris-hero-reportedly-headed-back-to-wwe/

No fucking way. I'd have to see this. :lol


----------



## sharkboy22

Corey said:


> Meltzer is reporting that Chris Hero is returning to NXT. http://411mania.com/wrestling/chris-hero-reportedly-headed-back-to-wwe/
> 
> No fucking way. I'd have to see this. :lol


A lot has changed since Hero left WWE. Maybe they're willing to give him a second look.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> You got charged by customs for WWN? I've never been charged by customs anytime i've done an order with them.





Platt said:


> Yeah I haven't got the bill yet so I don't know how much. I'm holding out hope they put a low value just not quite low enough.


Turns out they had put a value of $5 per Blu-Ray which would of been fine but since I went a little mad and bought 24 it put it slightly over the limits. £30 bill, £10 of which went to Parcel Force for doing fuck all. Could of been a lot worse.

EDIT: RudoReels wins Black Friday as the only one to send a parcel without bonus customs charges.


----------



## Platt

RKing85 said:


> for sure let me know how that goes.
> 
> I got the same response from highspots. a quick curt response that they put the actual value, not the discounted value.
> 
> I replied asking when did this policy change. Cause I am positive they have low balled in the past. Never had to pay customs before on highspots orders before except for my last two orders within the last two months, and I have done orders as high as $150 American.


Just received letter back from UK customs. They have reassessed both parcels for what I actually paid and are refunding me the difference. Close to £30 (approx $38) refund.


----------



## RKing85

Oh nice. Going to look into that.

prowrestlingtees had my shirts listed at $8, $8, $8, and $3 on the customs forum. lol. Although not happy with how much one shirt shrunk in the wash.


----------



## Concrete

*WALTER vs. JT Dunn (wXw 9/29/16):***¼*
_For some wrestlers you have to decide whether you are willing to accept parts of their game that go against the usual logic. In Dunn’s case you need to conceid that his strikes, particularly elbows, are thrown with the force of a rocket ship and he has the heart of a lion. Especially true here where he faces WALTER who happens to be a massive lad who doesn’t look like he should have a terribly tough time chewing up and spitting out Dunn. Luckily the match doesn’t last long which makes things not go over the top and Dunn plays his role as a small man with heavy hands well. His selling early on while WALTER obliterates him shows him being in no place to defend himself but still trying. The fact that Dunn attempts to snag WALTER’s leg in a grapevine popped me. Almost unfortunate he gets any offense in since he comes off far more like a guy who works the Northeast indie scene than someone with layers at that point. This does allow a surprise missile dropkick from Walter that Dunn bumps like mad for even better. Compact match that keeps things moving but lacks the depth and constant urgency that would boost it up a notch._


----------



## ExMachina

Haven't sat down and watched wrestling in a while. Decided to watch some of my old DVD's. Really interesting after so much time, my tastes have definitely changed.


*DGUSA Open The Historic Gate*

*BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO*
***1/4

*2 Cold Scorpio vs. Ken Doane*
***1/2

*Amasis, Hallowicked & Team FIST vs. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & The Colony*
***3/4

*Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino*
***1/2

*The Young Bucks vs. WARRIORS-5*
***1/2

*Naruki Doi vs. SHINGO*
***3/4​
The Hulk and YAMATO match was fine. I remember loving this when I first saw it in 2009? YAMATO was great, Hulk was the problem for me. Where as in the past, I didn't care for YAMATO's pacing. Unfortunately Hulk just all of sudden gave up on his opponents excellent leg work. Whatever.

I liked the Scorpio match. It was a nice competitive exhibition. I remember finding this match on the dull side but now I found myself more invested over the opener. I think the only nitpick I had was maybe Scorpio's awful hand striking at times.

The 8 man tag was still as fun as I remember it. Probably more so. Having not to physically tag in this match helped it out immensely. Amasis made me smile, Hallowicked is impressive, I've always liked Akuma and Icarus just plays his role expertly. On the other side, Quackenbush is still immense and The Colony is entertaining as hell. Jigsaw is the weak link here for me, nothing great or terrible. Just kind of there? I don't have much to say since he was forgettable. Regardless, I was never bored and the build up to the finish was great.

The Dragon Kid and Yoshino match was another fine exhibition. The top rope hurricanrana section of the match I really disliked. Actually, I've realized that I really don't like when the opponent purposely puts himself in the position to be suplexed or whatever from the top rope. It's really disengaging. Otherwise, the match is good. Never moves up a higher gear, so I actually felt disappointed a bit.

The tag match was good. I honestly don't have much to say. But the match is marred in that the legal men in the ring are completely forgotten and quite easily actually. Typical of indie tag wrestling but still really annoying. I actually remember LOVING this. Not so much anymore.

SHINGO and Doi was very good and it might have been elevated more if the title was actually on the line. The leg work and selling wasn't impactful. This is because by the end of the match it turns into a move for move affair. I can't say it was totally meaningless because I never got the feeling Doi was going for the submission but rather a tactic to affect SHINGO's performance. It's still a really cool match and you could see the subtle difference in styles. Great chemistry, a nice little exhibition.


----------



## RKing85

Dawn Marie, worst announcer in the history of the universe?????


----------



## Concrete

DIEGO makes me want to rewatch 2 Cold vs. Kenny. I have very little memory of the thing but 2 Cold is an all-timer without question.

Also having DVDs like this makes me slightly sad I have passed on physical wrestling but also confirms I would have trouble selling what I have.


----------



## Platt

Holiday sale from RF, as far as I can tell it's exactly the same as the Black Friday one


----------



## Even Flow

If I weren't broke, i'd do an RF order.


----------



## RKing85

I have made no progress on my Black Friday orders, pointless to do another one right now. I believe I have watched 2 of the dvd's that I ordered on BF so far.


----------



## Platt

Finally got a chance to start BOLA. It's been that long I can't remember anything from the results other than the winner so it's as close to being spoiler free as I can.

Even Flow doesn't care :side: but for everyone else XWT is having a freeleech on everthing till Jan 1st.


----------



## Corey

XWT is free leech on everything for the rest of the year. Stock up!


----------



## Platt

SMV Sale










Was hoping they'd do one before the end of the year I have quite a few things to catch up on.

If anyone was still waiting to buy BOLA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812945654376894464


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> SMV Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping they'd do one before the end of the year I have quite a few things to catch up on.
> 
> If anyone was still waiting to buy BOLA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812945654376894464


tfw PWG adds BOLA to the DVD sale but not the Blu Ray sale.


----------



## sharkboy22

Damn, Highspots also excluded the Blu Ray version from their sale as well.


----------



## Even Flow

I can't believe I just did a Highspots order. I'm probably going to regret doing the order, when I get charged tax by customs. But I managed to get 33% off Shimmer 67, 68, 70, 72, 73, 74 & 75. So i'm quite pleased with that. Especially as it'll save me ordering them from Prazak.

Shame Highspots didn't have 69 or 71 in stock, but i'll grab them off ebay soon or something.


----------



## Platt

Just think of it that even if you get 20% VAT it's still less than full price buying direct.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah.

They've already shipped my order too :banderas


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know when the Highspots sale ends? I fucked up with my online banking login and got my account blocked and it will take 48 hours to reset. So, I won't be able to load my Visa till Wednesday.


----------



## RKing85

doesn't say anything anywhere from what I can see.


----------



## sXeMope

If I was to guess, I'd say it'll go right through to the 3rd or 4th.

Anyone here watch the IWA Deep South Softcore Cup? Downloading from XWT right now. Wondering how drunk I'll need to be to handle it lololol.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm also downloading it. Don't know what to expect but I was really disappointed Chuck Taylor dropped out. There's really like no reason for me to watch this. 

And can anyone please offer some assistance. My ratio on XWT never goes up. At one point I was maintaining a 5-point-something ratio and then all of a sudden it just kept dropping and dropping and now it's barely above one. Now I download files on both my desktop and laptop so I'm not sure if that's affecting it. But I download these huge ass free leech files and my ratio stays the same. ut if I download a 2GB file it drops.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm also downloading it. Don't know what to expect but I was really disappointed Chuck Taylor dropped out. There's really like no reason for me to watch this.
> 
> And can anyone please offer some assistance. My ratio on XWT never goes up. At one point I was maintaining a 5-point-something ratio and then all of a sudden it just kept dropping and dropping and now it's barely above one. Now I download files on both my desktop and laptop so I'm not sure if that's affecting it. But I download these huge ass free leech files and my ratio stays the same. ut if I download a 2GB file it drops.


Then through it. It looks like a 3 hour shitshow. Definitely would not recommend watching sober, haha.

Keeping a good ratio on XWT is a real bitch. Your best bet is to upload tbh. Unless you're downloading WWE stuff and you download it as soon as it's on the tracker, it's hard to even upload as much as you download. I have 3gb indie shows that I downloaded months ago that still only have 600mb seeded.


----------



## AdrianG4

Any thoughts or opinions on Highspots VOD service ? Was looking into a few matches.


----------



## sharkboy22

If by VOD u mean the Highspots Network then it's definitely worth the $10. I don't use it cause I like collecting DVDs but from time to time I would subscribe for a month just to check out a few older shows or some of the newer stuff that I can't justify paying full DVD price for.

_______

Catching up on some AAW and Trevor Lee vs Chris Hero from EPIC is, well....EPIC! Holy shit this match is amazing. Definitely recommend. Chris Hero is in serious contention for WOTY. And to think 2 years ago I couldn't stand him. But 2016 has been an amazing run for him.


----------



## Even Flow

> Starting now thru Monday, January 2nd @ 11:59pm Eastern, all 2015 & earlier ROH event DVDs will be 50% OFF! 2016 was an amazing year for Ring of Honor and this sale is our way of saying thank you to the greatest fans on the planet!
> 
> Want to save even more during the sale? Ringside Members always receive 15% off merchandise in the ROH Pro Shop, and the discount CAN be combined with this 50% off sale for an incredible 65% off all 2015 and earlier ROH event DVDs!
> 
> Ringside Membership also gives you exclusive access to special ROH content as well as the chance to catch ROH TV online early! Plus, Ringside Members get early access to tickets for ROH events across the globe.


Good deal here, shame I don't collect ROH DVD's anymore otherwise i'd probably of found a way to do an order.


----------



## Platt

It's tempting to grab the 4 shows I'm missing from 2015 but with $20 shipping it's not tempting enough.


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> It's tempting to grab the 4 shows I'm missing from 2015 but with $20 shipping it's not tempting enough.


This.

ROH shipping prices are a major deterrent from me supporting their product. I'll stick to torrents in the mean time. And tbh, it's not like they offer a great product anyway. Is it just me or has ROH fallen off over the last couple of years?


----------



## sXeMope

Wouldn't say they've fallen off. I feel like they just have a more story-oriented product these days. It's harder to get the full experience of a big show when you don't watch the weekly TV shows. They definitely aren't in the "Super Indy" category anymore though, if that's what you mean.


----------



## RKing85

I use to buy a decent amount of ROH dvd's (maybe like 10-12 a year), now I'm down to just the ROH/New Japan joint shows. Those are easy to watch without being up to date on ROH storyline.


----------



## Corey

I don't quite know why this is happening, but hey, maybe Kurt will jump off of it! :lol


----------



## Even Flow

So, I just checked the status of my DVD's and apparently USPS are saying my DVD's from Highspots got delivered this morning, and i've not seen them anywhere. I've not seen anything that's come through my door either, to say you've got to pay x amount, and they're being held wherever. So this is very weird.


----------



## Platt

That is weird, is there anywhere around your house they could of been left? or maybe they were left with a neighbour and the guy just didn't bother doing a card.

Speaking of Highspots though I got an interest and positive reply from them today following my conversations with them about customs labeling



> I had previously spoken with our shipping service provider who gave me the information that I had passed on to you. I have since contacted US Border Control and Customs. My shipping provider wasn't wrong but they were in a gray area that I don't feel comfortable with. The customs officer I spoke with advised me to err on the side of caution in the future.
> 
> I have spoken with the gentleman who handles our shipping so we can manually adjust our orders that are international with discounts applied to reflect price paid.


----------



## Even Flow

Nope. Nowhere in the house. I've even checked outside, and around the back. Neighbour's haven't been round, either, incase they have it.

At 8.08am this is what the USPS tracker said: Attempted Delivery - Item being held, addressee being notified. Then 1 minute later, it says it's been delivered.


----------



## Platt

Sounds like customs got it and it's being held then someone's pressed the wrong button to mark it as delivered. Have you tried putting the tracking number into the Royal Mail site you can usually get a bit more detail on there as there where it is/has been?


----------



## Even Flow

This is what it says on the Royal Mail site:



> Your item, posted on 04/01/17 with reference LZ626596105US has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.


----------



## Platt

To the left of where it says that there's a button "Where has my item been?" from that it looks like it's at (what I'm guessing is) your local sorting office and for some reason they've marked it as being delivered to a PO BOX. I would wait till your post has been tomorrow and you'll probably get the grey payment due card if not ring/visit the sorting office.


----------



## Even Flow

Ok.


----------



## Corey

Man wtf why couldn't ROH keep him??? :Vince2

His first match in San Antonio for the Rumble weekend is against Matt Riddle.


----------



## Even Flow

Figured he'd work for Gabe sooner or later.


----------



## Concrete

If Gabe doesn't try and book ACH vs. Michael Elgin during Mania Weekend I would be shocked. Seems like someone destined for the Cruiserweight Classic next year.

Speaking of Mania Weekend, any other matches you guys & gals think will be booked that weekend and for who? Asked on Twitter and people are suggestion possibly Riddle vs. Shibata or Shibata vs. Hero (granted he probably won't be able to do this). I think Shibata is a near lock for RevPro. Willy O might be locked into an ROH deal in the States. Will be interesting if he can't be with the UK crews coming in.


----------



## RKing85

If you are an Indy wrestling fan going to Mania weekend, it's got to be a nightmare deciding what shows you are going to go to. So much stuff that has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## Even Flow

Hey @Platt. I got one of those lovely grey cards from Royal Mail. £25 customs charge :no:


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Hey @Platt. I got one of those lovely grey cards from Royal Mail. £25 customs charge :no:


Oh dear 



RKing85 said:


> If you are an Indy wrestling fan going to Mania weekend, it's got to be a nightmare deciding what shows you are going to go to. So much stuff that has the potential to be awesome.


It's crazy and having to decide before anything is announced makes it even worse. My schedule is:

Thursday - Evolve
Friday - Evolve/Progress/Wrestlecon Supershow
Saturday- Shimmer/Wrestlecon Womens Show/Evolve vs Progress Supershow

I'm suprised with so much going on that no-one has started running Monday. There's bound to still be enough people in town and no competition.


----------



## sharkboy22

The 2017 MOTYC thread is already filling up and I'm still stuck in 2016. Oh well, here's another review. Seriously guys, what's causing the lack of reviews these days?

*AAW: TAKE NO PRISONERS 2016*​
1. Heidi Lovelace vs Kimber Lee ***3/4*

-This was a neat opener that ended just as it was really starting to get good. Both women managed to make the best of their time constraints and packed some nice action into the 6 minutes. Can't believe they are signed to WWE!

2. Alex Daniels vs. CJ Esparza vs. Connor Braxton vs. Dave Crist vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Markus Crane ***1/2*

-Usual freeway match. Lots of fun spots but nothing too memorable. Still can't give a damn about Braxton or Machete. 

3. Candice LeRae vs. Jessicka Havok ***1/2*
-This was an OK match. Not a big fan of Havok these days tbh. She showed a lot of promise years ago but now she's just Mrs. Sami Callihan with colourful hair.

4. Donovan Dijak vs Silas Young ***3/4*
-Silas can be hit or miss these days and this was one of those 'miss' days. Dijak had a good enough debut but they were definitely capable of more. 

5. Buck Nasty & The Hooligans vs. Chuck Taylor, Colt Cabana & Dan Berry *****

-So yeah, this happened. Enjoyed every minute of it. Comedy wrestling at it's finest. 

6. Fenis vs Pentagon Jr. ****3/4*

-Great match but I felt like I've seen it about 1000 times now. Very emotional ending though.

7. Michael Elgin vs Juice Robinson* *** *

-This match had a tough job of following Pentagon/Fenix but it was a solid match nonetheless. The crowd was just brunt out from the previous bout. For a guy that's spend so long in WWE, CJP appears to be lost in the ring at times. Oh well, at least he has dedicated himself to the business. 

8. AR Fox/Moose vs Mat Fitchett ****3/4*

-This was really fun, old-school style tag team match. Man, Davey Vega is so underrated and Fitchett too. Seriously, if you haven't seen that Fitchett/Gulak match what are you waiting on? Vega was brilliant in this match as the heel tag partner of a babyface. Just brilliant psychology. 

9. Sami Callihan vs Tomasso Ciampa ****3/4*

-This match was four stars until it reached a peak and then decided to continue for 5 more minutes. It didn't go into over kill territory but it could have done without the last 5 minutes.

All in all this was a great show and one of the best of 2016. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wow, been 2 weeks since anyone posted in here. Anyway, here's another DVD review.

*PRO WRESTLING REVOLVER: DEBUT SHOW*​
1. Trevor Lee vs Rhino ***3/4*

2. AR Fox Invitational **1/2*

3. Jessicka Havok vs Paco Gonzales *-******

4. Jake Manning vs Scotty Too Hotty ***

5. Tommy Dreamer vs Arik Cannon *****

6. Sami Callihan vs Bob Holly ****1/4*

7. PJ Black vs Michael Elgin ****1/2*

8. Johnny Mundo vs Billy Gunn* **1/2*

This was honestly not a good show. The first half was really bad. Rhino/Lee was actually pretty decent but clocking in at 6 minutes it felt like a TV match and the finish was also flat. After this, the show just goes down shit creek. The scramble match was a clusterfuck. Had no idea who half these guys were. Braxton still sucks and should not be the poster child (along with Machete) for Black and Brave Wrestling School. The hoverboard shtick needs to go. It's funny the first time but then he over does and it overstays its welcome. The two big men were TERRIBLE. I gave this match one star for Wentz (Jake Manning legit thought his name was West :lmao) diving off the balcony and the other half for a 6 man superkick spot that was pretty sick.

Havok is fucking useless in the ring at this point. Ever since gaining a shit load of weight she has become so immobile. I'm not sure whose fault it was but the finished gets FUCKED UP pretty badly. This was actually a squash that went no longer than 45 seconds and it was painful to watch. I've seen Paco in AAW, he seems like a nice kid. He didn't deserve this at all. I don't believe in a 'minus' rating but if there ever was a time it was applicable it would be there. Turns out Sami Callihan booked this show so that would explain why Havok was here. She really needs to do something about her weight. Doesn't make sense being that big and you can't move. 

Fortunately the show picks up in the second half. If 2006 Cannon looked like 2016 Cannon he probably would have went on to bigger things. Such a shame. Always found he was a good wrestler with a shitty look. This match was neat. They did some chain wrestling, did some brawling- I had fun with this. Callihan/Holly was cool and PJ/Elgin was easily MOTN. Main event...meh. Overall, meh. 

This show can be easily passed. Not much to see here tbh. Pretty bad debut. This show runs at approximately 90 minutes and is still a chore to sit through. No wonder Highspots is offering it for 50% off at checkout. I hope the second show isn't as bad but Braxton is in a singles match so I'm not keeping my expectations high.


----------



## RKing85

there's not one match on that card that I would be interested in watching.


----------



## Concrete

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823662540492341248
This match is lit 9 ways from Sunday, better believe it.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sharkboy22 said:


> Wow, been 2 weeks since anyone posted in here. Anyway, here's another DVD review.
> 
> *PRO WRESTLING REVOLVER: DEBUT SHOW*​
> 1. Trevor Lee vs Rhino ***3/4*
> 
> 2. AR Fox Invitational **1/2*
> 
> 3. Jessicka Havok vs Paco Gonzales *-******
> 
> 4. Jake Manning vs Scotty Too Hotty ***
> 
> 5. Tommy Dreamer vs Arik Cannon *****
> 
> 6. Sami Callihan vs Bob Holly ****1/4*
> 
> 7. PJ Black vs Michael Elgin ****1/2*
> 
> 8. Johnny Mundo vs Billy Gunn* **1/2*
> 
> This was honestly not a good show. The first half was really bad. Rhino/Lee was actually pretty decent but clocking in at 6 minutes it felt like a TV match and the finish was also flat. After this, the show just goes down shit creek. The scramble match was a clusterfuck. Had no idea who half these guys were. Braxton still sucks and should not be the poster child (along with Machete) for Black and Brave Wrestling School. The hoverboard shtick needs to go. It's funny the first time but then he over does and it overstays its welcome. The two big men were TERRIBLE. I gave this match one star for Wentz (Jake Manning legit thought his name was West :lmao) diving off the balcony and the other half for a 6 man superkick spot that was pretty sick.
> 
> Havok is fucking useless in the ring at this point. Ever since gaining a shit load of weight she has become so immobile. I'm not sure whose fault it was but the finished gets FUCKED UP pretty badly. This was actually a squash that went no longer than 45 seconds and it was painful to watch. I've seen Paco in AAW, he seems like a nice kid. He didn't deserve this at all. I don't believe in a 'minus' rating but if there ever was a time it was applicable it would be there. Turns out Sami Callihan booked this show so that would explain why Havok was here. She really needs to do something about her weight. Doesn't make sense being that big and you can't move.
> 
> Fortunately the show picks up in the second half. If 2006 Cannon looked like 2016 Cannon he probably would have went on to bigger things. Such a shame. Always found he was a good wrestler with a shitty look. This match was neat. They did some chain wrestling, did some brawling- I had fun with this. Callihan/Holly was cool and PJ/Elgin was easily MOTN. Main event...meh. Overall, meh.
> 
> This show can be easily passed. Not much to see here tbh. Pretty bad debut. This show runs at approximately 90 minutes and is still a chore to sit through. No wonder Highspots is offering it for 50% off at checkout. I hope the second show isn't as bad but Braxton is in a singles match so I'm not keeping my expectations high.


That show was definitely a show that I think would be fun to watch live, but doesn't do much as a DVD/streaming product. Definitely more of a live experience product, with a few "names" to draw in casual wrestling fans.

The second Revolver show was definitely more fun, but nothing to go out of your way to see.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wrestling is Life said:


> That show was definitely a show that I think would be fun to watch live, but doesn't do much as a DVD/streaming product. Definitely more of a live experience product, with a few "names" to draw in casual wrestling fans.
> 
> The second Revolver show was definitely more fun, but nothing to go out of your way to see.


I never saw the American Luchacore shows but from what I've heard they were also pretty bad. It just seems like Sami Callihan can't produce good shows.


----------



## smitlick

What happened to Havok? Super disappointed by her as of late..


----------



## Platt

Yeah since she left TNA and put on more weight she seems to of lost something. Maybe her motivation has gone after the WWE tryouts were a bust.


----------



## Corey

Two really solid matches from ESW this month. Dunn/Bennett is an all out sprint where there's not a whole lot of selling but it's a blast to watch and Bennett even pulls out a move or two that I've never seen before (*** 1/4). Collier/Barreta is a more standard style with Collier ragdolling him for a while until they just hit each other with big blows the rest of the way. Finish had some overbooking but it didn't detract from the match too much. I was really impressed with Collier (*** 1/2).


----------



## Even Flow

ROH & House of Hardcore have signed exclusive deals to run Philly shows at the ECW Arena. No other wrestling promotions will be able to hold events there.


----------



## Platt

Doing quick search on cagematch they were the only ones really running there anyway.


----------



## sharkboy22

lol House of Hardcore

_______

Does anyone buy those IVP puro boxes? I've bought 4 now and I must say they are worth every cent. Seriously, for $15 the amount of shit you get is ridiculous. I just collected December's box and it never ceases how a guy with a family and a full time can dedicate so much of whatever little time he has to his business. 

/cheap unpaid plug.


----------



## Even Flow

The ropes broke on Hero again last night :lol


----------



## Platt

Hero broke the top and Keith Lee broke the middle :lmao


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> ROH & House of Hardcore have signed exclusive deals to run Philly shows at the ECW Arena. No other wrestling promotions will be able to hold events there.


Memories of 2002 when XPW tried to kill CZW by signing an exclusive deal with The Arena, only to be kicked out a month later. lololol.

This deal doesn't really hurt anyone though. Like Platt said, HOH and ROH were the only feds really running in it. Other than Chikara for their big shows, I can't think of anyone else who runs there. I feel like it's even been a couple of years since CZW ran there. 10 years ago this would have been a big deal, but The Arena just isn't the same since it re-opened. I guess the renovation costs were passed down to whoever wanted to rent the building.

It's cool that Tommy is the one that got the deal though. I like what he does with HOH. That being said though I hope this doesn't become the new thing in wrestling.


----------



## Corey

This might actually be the worst thing I've ever seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825469004642938881


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> This might actually be the worst thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825469004642938881







I'll raise you this.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I'll raise you this.


Nope, other one was worse since he literally just stood up (expressionless) and started throwing forearms. :lol AWFUL

At least Hero had the decency to stay on his knees for a bit there.


----------



## RKing85

well, Sabre is officially never ever going to WWE.


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> This might actually be the worst thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825469004642938881


:lmao


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> well, Sabre is officially never ever going to WWE.


Ironically enough there are some rumors going around that he could be in the Rumble. 

https://twitter.com/DavockOrigi/status/825506874107756545

Very possible it could be a coincidence, but it's very odd that his name is on there.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm not really feeling Zack these days. Used to be a huge mark for him (and still am in a way) but his matches are getting a bit too formulaic and his selling (or lack thereof) is really off putting at times. Also, it would be weird seeing him the Rumble. Quite frankly, wresting is just getting so weird these days. The line has been blurred between the indies and WWE and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

Btw, the pedigree spot with Hero and Gargano was much, much better. I remember marking out when I saw it. It had psychology behind it. Hero just got released from WWE, Gargano was being a cocky shit (2013 Gargano GOAT btw) and it just played out well. With Zabre/Hero match #129 it just felt so forced.


----------



## Corey

*Matt Riddle vs. ACH* (_EVOLVE 76_) **** 1/2*

*Chris Hero vs. Keith Lee* (_EVOLVE 76_) **** 3/4*

That was some fantastic improvising from Hero. The top rope snapped on him cause he's fat as fuck so he inclined the ref to not count them out so they could just brawl around the ring, but ended up doing it in a heel manor that the crowd loved because he basically did whatever he wanted. The middle rope then snapped on Lee because he's also fat as fuck and that just added to the craziness in the match. It's two fat fucks just clubbing on each other and Lee hits a fucking HUGE powerbomb late in the match that sends Hero flying a good foot or two off the mat. Really awesome match where the unforeseen circumstances add to the enjoyment. Almost didn't watch it but glad I did.

*No DQ:* Matt Riddle vs. DUSTIN (_EVOLVE 77_) **** 3/4*

God damn this was a blast and I fully credit @NastyYaffa for even giving me the idea to watch it. This was just balls to the wall action at an incredible pace that never let up. I actually wonder if someone in WWE saw the massive chair spot and it gave them the idea to use it in the Owens/Reigns match...


----------



## RKing85

fucking miracle that nobody got injured in that garbage ring at EVOLVE 76.


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots has a $5 DVD sale going on this month. They have some pretty neat stuff in there such as ASW 9 N1 and N2 and even BOLA 2011. Both Wrestling Revolver shows are also in the sale which pisses me off because I paid damn near full price for those God awful shows. 

Anyway, I'm just gonna pick up BOLA and that British Wrestling doc to add to my collection.

EDIT: Dammit, I may have been a bit too eager to place my order as more stuff are going to be added throughout the month. Hope I won't have any regrets.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Don't know where to put this, but WrestleCon just confirmed Bobby Lashley vs. Jeff Cobb, & Pro Wrestling Magic's Feb. 18th show will have Hardcore Holly vs. Keith Lee.

Fuck yeah!! :mark:*


----------



## RKing85

don't miss out on getting the Zeus shoot for only $5!


----------



## Platt

Found out Candice is wrestling in my home town when she comes to the UK next month :mark: so now I get to see her on 5 shows over 2 weekends.

Finally got my Highspots order from last months sale (was waiting on Mystery Vortex) and can confirm they are now putting the correct value on customs forms as in what you paid not retail value. Still got caught with customs but at least for the right amount.


----------



## smitlick

Just watched my first ICW show (not the whole thing just the Ricochet & Angle matches) but I cant believe how big a venue they run. I dont really pay attention to them but have heard their name mentioned. Do they run massive venues all the time? Wasnt impressed with either match but damn what a crowd for an Indy.


----------



## Platt

That was their big show of the year and the biggest crowd they've done. Think they did around half that size the year before. The rest of the year they run in standard indy size buildings. I'm not a huge ICW follower so someone else can probably give more details.


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> Just watched my first ICW show (not the whole thing just the Ricochet & Angle matches) but I cant believe how big a venue they run. I dont really pay attention to them but have heard their name mentioned. Do they run massive venues all the time? Wasnt impressed with either match but damn what a crowd for an Indy.





Platt said:


> That was their big show of the year and the biggest crowd they've done. Think they did around half that size the year before. The rest of the year they run in standard indy size buildings. I'm not a huge ICW follower so someone else can probably give more details.


I'd say that the average ICW show (Referring to Fight Club) is usually in a building that's the size of the building PWG runs in. I don't watch ICW often but I feel like they have a lot of guys who deserve to be bigger names. I wish guys like BT Gunn and Renfrew, and the Coffey (I know Joe gets around but Mark seems to fly under the radar a lot) brothers would get more exposure in the UK, and maybe even some US bookings.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW High Stakes 2017
(January 21, 2017)*

*Interim RPW British Cruiserweight Championship*
Josh Bodom vs Ryan Smile **1/4

*RPW British Tag Team Championship*
Charlie Sterling & Joel Redman (c) vs War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) **

Pete Dunne vs YOSHI-HASHI **1/2

Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr. **

Trevor Lee vs Trent Seven **1/4

Martin Stone vs Jay White **

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Matt Riddle ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## RKing85

Is there any one stop shop where it has all the Mania weekend events PLUS the cards that are being announced for them?


----------



## Corey

So yeah, this is happening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830971021951954944


----------



## Corey

Two damn good looking matches announced for EVOLVE 80 March 30th in Orlando:

*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship*
Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi (c) vs. Michael Elgin & Donovan Dijak

Ricochet vs. Keith Lee


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG Mystery Vortex IV*

Candice LeRae vs. Trent - ****1/2*
_An absolutely great way to kick off Mystery Vortex IV. This was really good - they told a good story of Trent wanting to win, but not having the heart to put Candice away at times - and that ended up almost costing him the match. Really good work on top by Trent, really good work from underneath by Candice._

ACH vs. Trevor Lee - ****
_Started off well, but dragged on. ACH's "comedic" antics are annoying._

Matt Sydal vs. Pete Dunne - ***
_VERY disappointing, as both of these guys are really, really good. Just never seemed to click for whatever reason._

Death By Elbow vs. reDRagon - ****3/4*
_Really good, borderline great match. All 4 guys looked great, especially Hero who was great as usual, and then Bobby Fish who was really great here too. It went almost 30 minutes, but it never felt like a long match, and that was something I was afraid about when I read how long it went, but these 27 minutes were very enjoyable as Fish, O'Reilly, Hero & Dunn beat the crap out of each other w/ their great looking offense._

Adam Cole vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
_Meh. Chuckie T winning was a nice moment._

Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs. The Young Bucks - *****1/2*
_This was a blast. Easily the best looking match on the card, and it delivered big time. Started off with Riddle & Cobb making Bucks their fools by throwing them around and striking the crap out of them + Riddle also busted out some real nice submissions. Then Bucks got the advantage by their tag tactics, which was something I really liked because they obviously are way more experienced as a team. It made perfect sense. The transition was done super well. Matt Riddle was a really good FIP, and Cobb was a tremendous hot tag; loved him just throwing Bucks around. From then on, the match kicked into the finishing gear, and it was as awesome as you'd expect. Amazing, amazing match. Absolutely loved it._

Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Marty Scurll - ***
_This was a bad version of the RevPro match these 2 would go on and have a month later. Wrestled without any intensity, no real clear structure to get behind the story they were going for, the selling wasn't good & it just went on for too damn long. This was 37 minutes of boring, forgettable, dull wrestling._

Overall a pretty solid show. 1 outstanding match (Riddle & Cobb vs. The Bucks) - top-3 match of 2016 for PWG, 2 really good ones (DBE vs. Bucks + Candice vs. Trent), one OK, yet a forgettable one (Trevor/ACH) & then a couple of bad ones (ZSJ/Marty, Cole/Chuckie, Sydal/Dunne).​


----------



## sXeMope

Nick Gage was announced for GCW's Tournament Of Survival II. Pretty sure he's the second entrant. The first being Masashi Takeda. 

Summer is lining up to be awesome for deathmatch fans. KOTDM has a decent lineup so far, TOD is finally bringing in some new faces (Including JIMMY FUCKING HAVOC). Even Carnage Cup doesn't look too bad. OPW will surely have something good with Survival Of The Sickest as well.


----------



## RKing85

I have heard many say that Sabre/Scurll at Mystery Vortex was to long, but haven't heard anybody go with just one snowflake.


----------



## Corey

This is happening in Illinois tomorrow. If the match ever pops up online, someone @ me cause I'm definitely trying to see it. Maybe we'll get lucky and Progress will up it?


----------



## sXeMope

Corey said:


> This is happening in Illinois tomorrow. If the match ever pops up online, someone @ me cause I'm definitely trying to see it. Maybe we'll get lucky and Progress will up it?


That's Elgins promotion. I'm sure he secured some kind of deal with somebody to distribute the show.


----------



## Corey

*OTT Wrestling - Martina's Gaff Party 2 (Dublin) - 2/4/2017*

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/martinasgafftivoli/203293713 (Rent for $6 USD)​
This show has a very confusing name, that's for sure. I credit Voices of Wrestling for posting a review of the 2nd show of this double shot weekend (will be renting that one too) or else I would've never knows this greatness even existed. This was honestly a blast to watch and well worth my $6. I was pleasantly surprised to see that no one held back on such a random indy that I've never heard of. In fact, they all went at it with no reservations whatsoever. There's a long preview video with highlights of every match before you decide to buy, but I'd recommend just skimming through that and watching a few clips here and there or else you're basically gonna see every major move and who wants all that to be spoiled?

Mark Haskins vs. Mark Andrews - **** 3/4*

Total barnburner. Haskins was going at 100 mph and it was a sight to behold. The guy is back and looking better than ever and I love it. So many wild counters and crazy shit happening in the finishing stretch. Great match.

Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll - ******

Man, these two just meshed sooooo well with each other. Really great atmosphere and such a unique dynamic that I can't really explain but should definitely be seen. The opening matwork exchanges are easy to forget because the match quickly evolves out of that, but they're so smooth and had a gritty/real feel to them that I loved. Riddle seemed to have Scurll scouted throughout because he constantly tried to avoid getting his fingers broken and even when Marty got him with one of his signature moves, Riddle was so quick to learn what to do to counter them the next time. It's really a testament to Riddle's entire career as far as how quickly he's picked up on things.

Mike Bailey vs. Jordan Devlin - **** 1/4*

This was a really solid match and a particularly good showing from Devlin, but Bailey's selling of the leg was so spotty and inconsistent that it holds it back. Devlin was great with the aggression and Bailey admittedly did some cool looking shit, but he just used the same hurt leg too many times to rate it any higher. You look past that and you've got yourself another damn good match though. Bonus points for the clean finish.

*OTT No Limits Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Ryan Smile - **** 3/4*

This was a lot of fun and an easy watch. Dunne was obviously fantastic in the heel role. He actually grabbed some guys from security who ended up taking bumps when Smile dived over the top and missed him. :lol I can't really say whether I like or dislike Smile yet. He just seems like a flippy guy but he's got a following so that's something I guess. The finish was honestly a huge shock to me because I didn't know any results going in. If I had known any type of backstory, I may have actually enjoyed the match even more because Dunne was apparently unpinned in OTT for like 3 years or something. Crazy. Very entertaining match to end a quality show.


----------



## Corey

So Elgin drew 300 people for the first Glory Pro show. Not bad for a company debut. Ring looked super small with a low ceiling though. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833692334223216641
Jason Kincaid was crowned their first ever Champion and Elgin has already uploaded one of the matches on their channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8XmODjlvDdKjD04whGbI-A/videos

PROGRESS has said on Twitter that the match with Riddle will be uploaded on their streaming service. :mark:

He already has this lined up for the next show along with David Starr and Sami Callihan on the card too:


----------



## Concrete

Elgin's promoting is a bit embarrassing but the results seem promising based on the first show. Dylan Hales was there live and said it was about as close to a homerun as you could get for a debut event.


----------



## Platt

Corey said:


> This is happening in Illinois tomorrow. If the match ever pops up online, someone @ me cause I'm definitely trying to see it. Maybe we'll get lucky and Progress will up it?


It's up on Progress' on demand site.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched the FloSlam Matt Riddle documentary episode 1 - great stuff. Definitely highly recommended.

...and he said that seeing Daniel Bryan do his thing at WM30 is what made him go "I should do this too".

I love him even more now. :banderas What a bro.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> Elgin's promoting is a bit embarrassing but the results seem promising based on the first show. Dylan Hales was there live and said it was about as close to a homerun as you could get for a debut event.


Elgin is that promoter who books himself in the main against people he wants to wrestle.

Not necessarily a bad thing as he's gotten a lot better since he became a regular in Japan, but I fear that his shows will just become Michael Elgin vs. (Elgin dream opponent) every show, with a undercard that's just thrown together. I want to see him take more of a storyline based approach. I feel like too many bigger indies are trying to the PWG of their area, and that gets stale after a while.


----------



## Concrete

Looks like Elgin's shows definitely won't be "PWG of the area" if you look at the card. Wants it to be a place for guys he likes including those that get overlooked. He also wants to give himself neat matches. More power to him. Also going to use it as a vehicle for his student Curt Stallion who by all accounts killed it with Irie.


----------



## Corey

Jesus christ finally, I thought Thatcher was gonna be champ forever. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835658955481231360


----------



## Corey

*OTT Wrestling - Martina's Gaff Party 2: Belfast - 2/5/2017*

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/martinasgaffbelfast/203818137 (rent the show for $6 USD)​
Tyler Bate vs. Jordan Devlin - *****

Solid match but relatively tame considering the standard they set the night before. Never really felt like it got out of 2nd gear.

Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins - **** 3/4*

Continuing the trend, this was a lot different than the stuff from the night prior. A slow burn style with a crowd that wasn't as lively, but I really got into it the longer it went. Riddle had a crazy looking diving forearm through the ropes... but he ran from the entrance ramp _into_ the ring to do it! Guy still impresses me with so many little things he does throughout matches too. This was getting really good but then ended abruptly, which kinda seems like a thing in Riddle's matches to portray the 'realism' he brings I guess.

Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews - **** 3/4*

You already know this is good just by reading the participants.  Chronologically speaking, this was the most recent match between the two and their 3rd against each other on the year. This was also the longest. Dunne's performance here was just fantastic. There's nothing the guy does wrong. Submission work, strikes, facial expressions, selling, etc. He's a top notch worker worldwide. Again though, a much slower paced match than the stuff from the Dublin show.


----------



## RKing85

thank you ZSJ! I liked you before, I love you now.

Page launching Allin into the ringpost. Holy shit!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*EVOLVE 76*

Jaka vs. Peter Kaasa - ***

Chris Dickinson vs. Darby Allin - ***

DUSTIN vs. Jason Kincaid - ***

Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ******

ACH vs. Matt Riddle - *****

Fred Yehi & Tracy Williams vs. Jeff Cobb & Timothy Thatcher - ***3/4*

Chris Hero vs. Keith Lee - ****3/4*

*EVOLVE 77*

Barrett Brown, Darby Allin & Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Ethan Page & The Gatekeepers - ****1/2*

Laredo Kid vs. Tracy Williams - *****

Catch Point vs. Jason Kincaid & Sammy Guevara - ****

ACH vs. Fred Yehi - ****1/2*

DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle - ******

Timothy Thatcher vs. Jeff Cobb - ****1/2*

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - *****1/2*

*EVOLVE 78*

Anthony Henry vs. Matt Riddle - ****1/2*

Austin Theory vs. Darby Allin - ***

Ethan Page vs. Jason Kincaid - ***

Catch Point vs. The Gatekeepers - ****

ACH vs. Tracy Williams - ***1/2*

Drew Galloway vs. Jeff Cobb - ***1/2*

Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ******

Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi - ****1/2*

*EVOLVE 79*

ACH vs. Jason Kincaid - ****

Anthony Henry vs. Austin Theory vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Fred Yehi - ****1/4*

Jaka vs. Jeff Cobb - *****

Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - ******

Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - ******

Drew Galloway vs. Matt Riddle - ****1/2*

Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - *******

Just finished watching EVOLVE 79 few hours ago, and figured that I'd post my snowflakes for the Rumble weekend shows too. Great way to kick off EVOLVE's 2017 - EVOLVE 79 is a Show of the Year candidate.​


----------



## Corey

:bjpenn This could either be totally awesome or pretty terrible.


----------



## Even Flow

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## RKing85

shit. missed out on this month's SmartMark sale.

Are both AAW Jim Lynam nights going to live up to the remarkably high standards I have set for them?


----------



## Corey

I'm definitely getting a FloSlam subscription for Mania weekend. EVOLVE 80 looks fucking outstanding.

*EVOLVE 80 - Thursday, March 30th - 8pm - Tix & Info At www.MoreThanMania.com*

*EVOLVE Championship Match*
Zack Sabre Jr. defends vs. ACH

*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match*
Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi defend vs. Michael Elgin & Donovan Dijak

EVOLVE 79 Grudge Rematch
Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway

Keith Lee Trial Series Match #3
Ricochet vs. Keith Lee

Plus more to be signed with:

-Ethan Page with The Gatekeepers
-Timothy Thatcher with Stokely Hathaway
-Jason Kincaid
-Jaka
-Chris Dickinson
-Austin Theory
-Plus others to be signed!!!

*EVOLVE 81 - Friday, March 31st - 4pm - Tix & Info At www.MoreThanMania.com*

Non-Title Match
EVOLVE Champion Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Michael Elgin

Special Challenge Match
EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle

Keith Lee Trial Series Match #4
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee

Special Attraction Match
ACH vs. Top International Competitor TBA

Plus more to be signed with:

-Drew Galloway
-Timothy Thatcher with Stokely Hathaway
-Ethan Page with The Gatekeepers
-Chris Dickinson
-Jaka
Jason Kincaid
-Austin Theory
-Plus others to be signed!!!

*WWN Supershow - Saturday, April 1st - 8pm - Tix & Info At www.MoreThanMania.com*

*Battle Of Champions Elimination Match To Determine 1st WWN Champion*
Former EVOLVE Champion & 2-time EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Drew Galloway vs. 2-time and current EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Tracy Williams vs. current EVOLVE Tag Team & FIP World Heavyweight Champion Fred Yehi vs. Style Battle Champion Matt Riddle vs. ACW Representative TBA vs. FIP Representative TBA

EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS Matches To Be Announced!!!

SHINE Title Match To Be Announced!!!

Talent Roster:

-EVOLVE Champion Zack Sabre Jr.
-Ethan Page with The Gatekeepers
-Timothy Thatcher with Stokely Hathaway
-Keith Lee
-Chris Dickinson
-Jaka
-Jason Kincaid
-Austin Theory
-Plus many others to be announced!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


Easily the greatest video of 2017, maybe the greatest I've seen in my life.


----------



## Corey

Today must have been the day for every promotion to make big match announcements. GOD DAWG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836359271998685185


----------



## RKing85

will be getting FloSlam for a month for the Mania weekend shows as well.

Damn that is an awesome poster of Pentagon (whatever his name is this week) and Riddle.


----------



## Platt

One thing to be aware of is not all the WWN shows will be on FloSlam. I know Prazak already announced Shimmer wouldn't be and I can see Progress not being on there either since they've already announced a bunch of the WWE UK guys for the shows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Bro v Cero Miedo :mark:


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I'm thinking it will just be EVOLVE, the supershow, and Beyond.


----------



## Corey

*Matt Riddle vs. Anthony Henry* _(EVOLVE 78)_ **** 1/4*

Hard hitting and intense opener. Henry looked really good here.

*Drew Galloway vs. Jeff Cobb* _(EVOLVE 78)_ *****

Solid hoss fight. Galloway was actually overpowered so he had to find different ways to gain the advantage and he used his surroundings really well to do so. Would've liked to seen it go longer.

*Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr.* _(EVOLVE 78)_ **** 1/2*

Damn good match where the obvious size difference was the whole story. They never tried to over-complicate things and I don't think Sabre was actually ever able to get Lee off his feet or down with one of his submissions. I can't fucking wait to see Lee toss Ricochet around like a ragdoll. :mark:


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 79*​
Jeff Cobb vs. Jaka - **** 1/4*

Really solid hoss fight. Cobb was really impressive and Jaka was good too outside of his super fucking annoying voice. :lol

Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - **** 3/4*

Man this was great and MOTN for me. Even better than Lee's match with Sabre because I thought Williams' offense looked so more impactful and surprising (which led me to drop that rating a tad bit ).

Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin - **** 1/2*

:done I've never seen Darby Allin before but holy hell, what a performance. He got completely ragdolled and had to wrestle half the match with both arms handcuffed behind his back. What a fucking impressive showing.

Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway - **** 1/2*

Yeah so I really liked this too. Good scrappy fight and I thought the finish was perfect to continue the feud. Galloway was great in this.

*EVOLVE Championship:* Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - *****

Honestly I get so annoyed with some of the shit that Sabre does in his matches and that hinders my enjoyment whenever he's involved in something. This had those elements in it and I'm not that high on Thatcher anyway so it didn't stand much of a chance for me out of the gate. It had some good moments though and the crowd was really into it so that was good. Huge pop for Zack's win.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sharkboy22

*CZW: Down With the Sickness 2016*​1. #TVReady vs Homicide/Monsta Mack *****

2. Anthony Henry vs Joey Lynch vs Ryan Taylor vs Tony Deppen ****1/2*

3. Desmond Xavier vs Shane Strickland ****1/2*

4. Dale Patricks, John Wayne Murdoch, Josh Crane, and Reed Bently vs Nation of Intoxication ***1/2*

5. Sami Callihan vs Rickey Shane Page ***3/4*

6. David Starr vs Dave Crist ****3/4*

7. Jonathan Gresham vs Greg Excellent vs Matt Tremont vs Joe Gacy ****1/4*

8. Lio Rush vs Joey Janela ******


----------



## Platt

Corey said:


> Today must have been the day for every promotion to make big match announcements. GOD DAWG!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836359271998685185


It's going to be on FloSlam as well so it should show up online pretty soon after.


----------



## Corey

Galloway vs. ACH has been added to EVOLVE 81. That could be a legit show stealing match if Galloway goes full heel and throws him around like a small child. :mark:



Platt said:


> It's going to be on FloSlam as well so it should show up online pretty soon after.


Man that's fantastic news. Might have to keep the FloSlam subscription for that one. They've got some serious value with all these shows from different companies for just $20 a month.


----------



## RKing85

16 Karat is not live next weekend anywhere, correct? Only on week delay on FloSlam, correct?


----------



## NastyYaffa

My god this should rule.


----------



## sharkboy22

NastyYaffa said:


> My god this should rule.


Didn't they have a match some years ago where Low Ki knocked Sami tf out?


----------



## DGenerationMC

sharkboy22 said:


> Didn't they have a match some years ago where Low Ki knocked Sami tf out?







Yup.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840019458676666368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840020514240397313
Really wouldn't mind seeing OI4K get the titles.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH 15TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW*









Jay White vs. Kenny King - ***
Ehh, really a nothing match. Liked Jay White's little tribute to Honma though.

Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Damian Martinez vs. Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page vs. Silas Young - ****1/2*
FUN~!

Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal - ****3/4*
A really good back & forth match. Loved Fish's offense with him just kicking the shit out of Lethal - the match had some really cool moments such as him doing exactly that early on, and then I totally popped for the desperation Cutter Lethal pulled off. Bobby's work over Lethal's leg was really good too, some of the counters he did when Lethal went for something & then he countered it into him working the leg - awesome stuff. Loved this.

The Kingdom vs. Dalton Castle & The Boys - ****1/2*
Holy hell that landing where TK O'Ryan got injured looked NASTY. Other than that, this was super enjoyable & had fun action from start to finish.

Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush - ******
I liked their 2 out of 3 falls match from last month, and this was A LOT better than that one. This fucking ruled - loved the sense of urgency & emotion shown by Lio Rush, he is such an impressive wrestler. Marty was damn good too, his work over Lio was awesome, and the ending with him just destroying him was so awesome. Absolutely loved this.

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & War Machine - ***
A match that happened.

The BROKEN Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/2*
A really good spotfest. All guys worked very hard to put on a memorable spectacle - and it was very enjoyable. Seeing the Hardys be so over in ROH after their previous relationship with the ROH fans is a spectacle of it's own, too. 

Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels - ****3/4*
I though that Cole played his role pretty much perfectly. The cocky, younger heel champ. Talking shit & dominating most of the match. I wish that Daniels had shown more emotion, thinking of something like what Lio Rush showed in his match vs. Marty Scurll, then this could've been ****1/2+ easily. I still enjoyed this tremendously, and when ol' Todd counted to 3 I got goosebumps. Gonna be hard to beat that moment this year.

ROH putting on a legitimately fantastic show in 2017 is something I wasn't expecting.​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels - ****3/4*
> I though that Cole played his role pretty much perfectly. The cocky, younger heel champ. Talking shit & dominating most of the match. I wish that Daniels had shown more emotion, thinking of something like what Lio Rush showed in his match vs. Marty Scurll, then this could've been ****1/2+ easily. I still enjoyed this tremendously, and when ol' Todd counted to 3 I got goosebumps. Gonna be hard to beat that moment this year.​


Yaffa giving Cole some decent praise on his matches recently :bjpenn


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yaffa giving Cole some decent praise on his matches recently :bjpenn


The man gave pretty much a perfect performance in that match vs. Daniels - totally outperformed ol' Fallen Angel if you ask me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH MANHATTAN MAYHEM VI*

Christopher Daniels vs. TK O'Ryan - ***

Colt Cabana vs. Dalton Castle - ***

Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***1/2*

Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay - ***

The Young Bucks vs. Jay White & Lio Rush - *****

The Young Bucks vs. The BROKEN Hardys - ******

The Honor Royale - ***

Bullet Club vs. Jay Lethal & The Briscoes - ****1/2*

Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish - ****1/2*

The last 2 matches + Hardyz/Bucks ruled.​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH 15th Anniversary Show
(March 10, 2017)*

Kenny King vs Jay White **

Six-Man Mayhem - ROH World TV Title #1 Contender's Match
Hangman Page vs Frankie Kazarian vs Chris Sabin vs Punishment Martinez vs Cheeseburger vs Silas Young **1/2

Bobby Fish vs Jay Lethal **1/2

*ROH World Six Man Tag Team Championship*
The Kingdom (Matt Taven, TK O'Ryan & Vinny Marseglia) (c) vs Dalton Castle & The Boys (Brandon & Brent) *1/4

*ROH World TV Championship*
Marty Scurll (c) vs Lio Rush ***

War Machine & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs The Briscoes & Bully Ray **

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Las Vegas Street Fight*
The Hardy Boyz (c) vs RPG Vice vs The Young Bucks ***1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Adam Cole (c) vs Christopher Daniels **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841087677457956868

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841438978498781184
I think this will be Kyle's first appearance since dropping the title to Cole at WrestleKingdom.


----------



## Corey

Wow, that should be good stuff. Was wondering what Kyle would end up doing or if he was even gonna wrestle anymore. It should be his 2nd appearance since Wretle Kingdom btw. The other one isn't too relevant but he wrestled at an indy show in Vancouver or something against a guy named El Phantasmo. Great match too.


----------



## sharkboy22

Corey said:


> Wow, that should be good stuff. Was wondering what Kyle would end up doing or if he was even gonna wrestle anymore. It should be his 2nd appearance since Wretle Kingdom btw. The other one isn't too relevant but he wrestled at an indy show in Vancouver or something against a guy named El Phantasmo. Great match too.


What's going on with Kyle? Why has he stopped wrestling?


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> What's going on with Kyle? Why has he stopped wrestling?


He did this interview with Rolling Stone after WrestleKingdom. Said he wanted a bit of time off etc

http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/kyle-oreilly-on-future-with-ring-of-honor-wwe-w463351


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm wondering how much of Kyle's time off is attributed to his diabetes? He said it is beginning to take a toll on his body and with the travel schedule he has I could see why. Not to mention, I remember on the Kevin Steen show he said he would wrestle without taking insulin which would make his blood sugar levels read high.

It's a bit concerning and I'm wondering if he is keeping his health issues hidden.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:nice


----------



## Corey

Fuck yes O'Reilly vs. Lee and Riddle sound incredible.


----------



## sharkboy22

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Highspots has Young Bucks action figures :mark: :mark: :mark:

Too bad I'm not getting paid till the 31st 

They're gonna move so damn fast. $60 tho.....

Btw, a bit off topic, has anyone placed an order with Highspots recently and gotten a PWG card? I placed an order in their $5 PWG sale and was shocked to see they sent me one. Excalibur tho


----------



## Platt

Usual SMV sale on till Friday.


----------



## Even Flow

I've just posted Ki vs Sami from the AAW Homecoming show, seeing as the show is now available to download for anybody interested.

I'll post Kyle vs ZSJ and Pentagon vs ACH tomorrow.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 80

*Drew Galloway vs. Matt Riddle - **** 1/4

*A tad short but still a real good brawl to start the show. Galloway did what he said he was gonna do so that makes me think this sets up Riddle to get the rub on Saturday and possibly win the WWN Title...?

Timothy Thatcher vs. Chris Dickinson - ****

*Solid match mainly due to Dickinson's stout performance. 

Jaka vs. Lio Rush vs. Jason Kincaid - *N/R

*Kincaid's entrance music is pretty cool. I like the weird gimmick. Rush was an announced surprise addition to the match. He's got some damn good theme music and felt like much more of a big deal then he pretty much ever did in ROH.  I missed most of this match cause my dog was being a bitch. 

The Gatekeepers vs. Facade & Michael Blaze - *SQUASH

*Ethan Page vs. Austin Theory - **

*This whole middle portion was a real lull in the show. After Page's match there was an incredibly long sequence where some girl named Priscilla Kelly came out and then Darby Allin was carried out in a body bag by some dead looking people. Yeah it was weird. Page vs. Allin anything goes tomorrow should be killer though.

Keith Lee vs. Ricochet - **** 3/4

*Hella fun exhibition with Lee doing little man stuff that a big man shouldn't be doing. Ricochet played off of him really well and shit got pretty serious in the final few minutes. Never quite thought it had the real life struggle feel that Lee's matches with Zack & Tracy had, but this had a lot more flash and I could easily see some people nominating this one in the MOTYC thread.

*EVOLVE Tag Team Titles: *Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi (c) vs. Michael Elgin & Donovan Dijak - **** 3/4

*This was honestly a really good match but they had the unfortunate duty of having to follow Lee/Ricochet and there was no intermission. Tough task there so the crowd was a little quiet. They allowed Elgin & Dijak to get a LOT of offense in and they were dominate for a while but in the back of your head you never _really _thought they were gonna win the belts here. Really strong finishing stretch though. The way it played out was sort of like an epic tag match and I think it would've benefited with any type of story going in and if the big boys were regulars on the roster. Had that been the case I personally could see myself going ****+ for this.

*EVOLVE Championship: *Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. ACH - **** 3/4

*Yeah this was damn good. This is the type of shit ACH can produce when he's not dancing around and being goofy. He got right to the action from the opening bell and this was wrestled at a really nice pace, which was welcomed after the Tag Title match. Easy 15 minute watch.​Save​


----------



## Corey

*Game Changer Wrestling Presents: Joey Janela's Spring Break

*Sami Callihan vs. Kyle The Beast - **** 1/2

*I have no idea who Kyle The Beast is until now but this was a slugfest and a damn good opener. Sami brought some high energy.

*Intergender Tag Match: *Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford - ****

*I have no idea who Andy Williams is but they said he's in some band and has friends in the wrestling business so there's that. Penelope Ford was super fucking impressive and Braxton Sutter got suplexed through a door. Yes, a literal door. :lol This was entertaining.​
*GCW Heavyweight Title Anything Goes Match: *Matt Tremont (c) vs. Eddie Kingston - *** 3/4

*This was like one of those death matches where there's a ton of blood and they brawl around the arena but they bladed like 2 minutes in and it never really got that violent.  They broke a bunch of wooden boards and there was more god damn doors, so that was cool. 

*Clusterfuck Invitational - **** 3/4

*:lmao Holy mother of god, this was the greatest and worst thing I've ever seen in my entire life. Participants included Glacier, Veda Scott, Dink The Clown, Ethan Page, dudes I've never heard of, and THE INVISIBLE MAN! That's right, they wrestled an invisible man and it was glorious. Some folks looked like they were on hella drugs and then you had Veda Scott who legitimately looked like she was the worst female wrestler ever. You HAVE to witness this 40 minutes of nonsense and laugh your ass off. One of the ways to be eliminated was death. :lol I don't even know the name of the kid that won. :lol

Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush - **** 1/2

*Ok back to the serious ratings. That fucking Lio Rush theme song. :trips9 This was good stuff and a lot like the Ricochet match. Finish surprised me quite a bit.

Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty - ***** 1/4

*Ref bumps! :mark: Earl Hebner run in! :mark: Virgil run in!? :woo Marty Jannetty hitting a Canadian Destroyer! :woo Another incredibly entertaining clusterfuck. If you watch this please god pay attention to Jannetty's postmatch speech. :lmao So many drugs.

Matt Riddle vs. Dan Severn - **** 1/4

*Ok back to another serious rating. This was actually pretty good. Severn really tried hard and he helped make it look pretty legit. Guy took a beating too and you could tell by how quickly he was bruising and swelling up. Hardly looks like he's aged as well. This show was awesome!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Looking for a way to watch CZW feat. Pentagon Jr. tonight brehs.

Pls help.

INB4 streamczw


----------



## Corey

*ROH Supercard of Honor XI

**ROH TV Title: *Marty Scurll (c) vs. Adam Cole - **** 1/2

*New attendance record for ROH! :mark: Really fun match and a great choice for an opener, they just unfortunately hit some overkill in the closing minutes. Cole botched a tombstone sequence too but the crowd was loving this shit regardless.

Matt Taven & Vinny Marseglia vs. Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser - **** 1/4

*This was awesome! 8 minutes of nonstop action and a perfect way to keep everyone's attention.

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Titles: *Bully Ray & The Briscoes (c) vs. Hangman Page & Guerrillas of Destiny - ****

Bullrope Match: *Jay Lethal vs. Cody Rhodes - **** 1/2

*Lengthy match but a strong end to their feud. Some dangerous spots with the bullrope being a burden. ​
I did not watch any of the preshow matches that aired during intermission and I'm not counting Fish vs. Silas a match because idk what the hell the purpose of that was. :lol

Jay White & Dragon Lee vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay - *****

*You know exactly what you're getting in this match and it was damn sure entertaining and enjoyable.

*ROH World Title: *Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Dalton Castle - *** 1/2

*That rating may not be too accurate but I just never got into this. Nothing to really see or sink your teeth into. Cody attacked postmatch and his program with Daniels should have some A-grade fucking promos no doubt.

*ROH World Tag Team Titles Ladder Match: *The Hardys (c) vs. The Young Bucks - ***** 1/4

*:sodone :sodoneSave​


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Top 5 matches of the weekend (in no particular order):*
Dunne-Seven
Dunne-ACH
30+ Dr. Cubes
Riddle-Severn
Pazuzu-Aussies

*Best shows:*
Janela
WWN Supershow

*Best promos:*
DDP
Cherry Bomb
Suge D & Veda Scott on comms
Matt Riddle "didn't call shit"
Janela "Bicycle on a Pole"

*Honourable mentions:*
Penelope Ford
Lio Rush
Toni Storm
All Ego's theme tune
Drew Galloway pulling a Rick Rude
Bryce Remsburg
When a guy with a martial pacifist gimmick ends up hospitalised.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone have a complete list of what was filmed over the weekend, shoot wise?

I've seen pics of Officer and a Gentleman with Bill Carr, Jon Silver, and Bull James. Hitting The Highspots with Jimmy Havoc and Martin Stone, Something with Kevin Gill and Johnny Mundo and Diva Diaries with Thunderrosa, Kennedi Brink and Taya. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Platt

Spud did ones with Haskins, Moose, Laurel Van Ness, Swoggle & Havoc.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH SUPERCARD OF HONOR IX*









Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole - ***

Silas Young & The Beer City Bruiser vs. The Kingdom - ***

Bullet Club vs. Bully Ray & The Briscoes - ***

Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal - ****3/4*
LETHAL SUCKS EGGS. :mark: For the most part, this match had awesome, intense, grudge match action, but I feel like in the last third the intensity dropped quite a bit and that is why it didn't reach ****+ levels. Still an absolutely awesome match though.

Cheeseburger & Will Ferrara vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Rebellion - ***

Damian Martinez vs. Frankie Kazarian - ***

Bobby Fish vs. Silas Young - ***

Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay - ******
I was afraid this would come off as super choreographed like all of Ospreay's other ROH matches so far, but thankfully that wasn't the case. They had a real sense of urgency in this one, and every amazing sequence & big spot came off naturally. Great, great match.

Christopher Daniels vs. Dalton Castle - ***

The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks - *****
Good match with some insane spots. They sure went all out there.

Overall a pretty damn weak show. A bunch of forgettable matches - good thing is that Volador & Ospreay vs. White & Dragon Lee was great, Rhodes/Lethal was borderline great & the main event was good.​


----------



## RKing85

sXeMope said:


> Anyone have a complete list of what was filmed over the weekend, shoot wise?
> 
> I've seen pics of Officer and a Gentleman with Bill Carr, Jon Silver, and Bull James. Hitting The Highspots with Jimmy Havoc and Martin Stone, Something with Kevin Gill and Johnny Mundo and Diva Diaries with Thunderrosa, Kennedi Brink and Taya. Am I missing anything?


I'll second a list please and thank you.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Spud did ones with Haskins, Moose, Laurel Van Ness, Swoggle & Havoc.


Did Havoc do one with Spud and Naylor or is my memory wrong? Could have sworn it was Naylor in the pic though I could very well be wrong. 

Just saw a picture on Twitter and Dan Barry and Bill Carr did something with the dude from Every Time I Die. No sign of Chuckie T so maybe they have their own show now?


----------



## Platt

Spud was the pic I saw, also add one with Abyss. Plus Excalibur hosting one with Elgin.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Highly recommended


----------



## RKing85

I'll be honest, none of those Mania shoots overly excite me.


----------



## sharkboy22

So IVP videos has a 25% off sale and I want to pick up a few items but I need some recommendation. Well actually it's one recommendation. I'm getting the Johnny Saint set for sure (really regret not buying the EUROPE Puro Box) as well as Battlarts Vol 4 (looking to build a Battlarts collection). I can only afford one DVD but I don't know what to get. I know IVP has a vast selection of stuff and to recommend one DVD would be challenging but is there any DVD that I would really get my $3 worth? I'm open to anything.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> So IVP videos has a 25% off sale and I want to pick up a few items but I need some recommendation. Well actually it's one recommendation. I'm getting the Johnny Saint set for sure (really regret not buying the EUROPE Puro Box) as well as Battlarts Vol 4 (looking to build a Battlarts collection). I can only afford one DVD but I don't know what to get. I know IVP has a vast selection of stuff and to recommend one DVD would be challenging but is there any DVD that I would really get my $3 worth? I'm open to anything.


AJPW Selection 07 & 08
Best of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
USA Invades Japan Vol. 1 (if you don't already have it)
Best of Great Muta Vol. 2
Best of Villano III Vol. 2

All well worth it.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> I'll be honest, none of those Mania shoots overly excite me.


The shoots Naylor hosts are usually good. I wouldn't pay for an Officer and a Gentleman (or similar show) though. They're enjoyable, but if I'm paying for a shoot interview I want it to be in-depth, not knowing if a guy wipes sitting or standing.


----------



## sharkboy22

Corey said:


> AJPW Selection 07 & 08
> *Best of Eddy Guerrero Vol. 2
> USA Invades Japan Vol. 1 (if you don't already have it)
> Best of Great Muta Vol. 2*
> Best of Villano III Vol. 2
> 
> All well worth it.


I already own these thanks to the Puro box (seriously, its the best damn deal out there) but I would definitely get those other two then (the extra $3 isn't going to kill me  Besides, I don't own any lucha DVDs so not a bad start with the Villano disc. 

Thanks (Y)


----------



## FITZ

Seeing the reviews for the Joey Janella shows has me really annoyed I was in Orlando and didn't go. I took the family with me and we were going to Disney the next morning so going to a wrestling show that started at midnight seemed like a bad idea. I regret only seeing 1 indy show during my entire trip. 


WXW Ambition 8
These styles of match make for a good change of pace and the shows are always really short too. The show is an 8 man shoot-style tournament. So no punching and they to make it look real. So don't expect anything from the top rope or for them to ever go out of the ring. Pretty much any move that would be impossible in a real fight (Irish Whip for example) is going to be done.


* First Round *
David Starr vs. Bobby Gunns

Bobby Gunns comes out with some minor heel antics early on. They usually strictly follow the rules and he didn't have a clean break which pissed Starr off. Starr responded with a stiff slap after a rope break. I liked that they got some intensity into the match. Things didn't last long as they were going back and forth with some basic stuff before Gunns bent the finger of Starr (which is against the rules) and used that to set up a cross arm bar for the quick win. I like that we're going to have a heel in the tournament for another round. Not the best match but I don't think they made it to the 5 minute mark.
**1/4


* First Round *
WALTER vs. Jeff Cobb

Even quicker than the last match. They do some basic stuff in the ring and then Walter starts throwing some clubbing blows. He is quickly suplexed, gets up before 10 and gets taken down right away. From there he goes for a choke and it gets reversed and he takes a powerbomb before getting choked out. Cobb looked like a beast. His power looks like what will get him through this and it looks like he's going far. Fun match.
**1/2 


* First Round *
Timothy Thatcher vs. Marius Al-Ani

Thatcher is really good at this style. He came out with a pretty obvious strategy to start things off. He kept trying to twist the ankle of Al-Ani whenever they were on the mat. He also had this liver or kidney strikes that he used a few times that were effective and sold really well. Thatcher's strategy made this a lot more enjoyable and Al-Ani handled things well. I loved the ending where Thatcher wins by choking out Al-Ani because it showed he wasn't one dimensional. Al-Ani got onto his feet, made a mistake and Thatcher took the opening he was given. Good stuff.
**3/4 


* First Round *
Mike Bailey vs. Matt Riddle 

This was awesome. Bailey comes out full on martial arts strikes against Riddle who wanted to keep things on the ground. The dynamic was perfect. Riddle would control the match when they were on the mat but as soon as Bailey had some space to kick Riddle would be in trouble. Very cool ending as well. Bailey connected with two big kicks, one almost KO'ing Riddle. On the second one he followed up with a choke and that was a mistake. Riddle is better than him on the mat, a lot better. He was in a lot of trouble from the kicks but once on the ground he locked in a desperation submission and tapped Bailey out. This was really good. The contrast in styles worked and it took you on a bit of a rollercoaster ride. I haven't seen either guy wrestle in a while and I was impressed with both.
***1/4 



* Semi-Finals *
Matt Riddle vs. Bobby Gunns 

Gunns decides to slap Riddle as soon as the match started. Riddle laughed, slapped him back, takes him, down and taps him out within 30 seconds. I laughed at the ending. I'm not sure if this lasted over a minute. 
3/4* 



* Semi-Finals *
Jeff Cobb vs. Timothy Thatcher

Thatcher isn't a small guy so Cobb wasn't able to just throw him around like he was in his last match. Instead we saw him use his size to take Thatcher down and try to wear him down. He went for some submissions but that clearly wasn't his specialty. He would take Thatcher down and use his weight to stay on top of him. Thatcher was just crafty. He would take advantage of every opening and always seemed to be close to locking in a deadly submission. Cobb finally got Thatcher weak enough and started throwing Thatcher around. We had a couple of suplexes and a deadlight German and it looked like Cobb was on his way. But Thatcher is crafty and caught his arm and got a submission. He won when he looked seconds away from defeat. Good match, again Thatcher is really good at this style. 
***


* Finals *
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher 

Always a plus when you have a tournament and the best match is the last match. They started out exchanging submissions holds and you get the impression this could end at any time. They both locked in holds that could finish the match but the other guy was able to get to the ropes. I loved the rope breaks. It wasn't the dramatic slow motion grab, they were desperate to get to the ropes and would move as quickly as possible to do it. The finish sequence was awesome where Thathcer had Riddle in a good spot and Riddle just kept rolling out of arm bars to stay alive. Thatcher finally gets angry and throws some strikes and almost wins by a KO but Riddle beats the count. Riddle had been throwing knees to the body the entire match and at one point he gets top position, waits for Thatcher to get his hands off the mat and nails him with a knee to the head. Thatcher just beats the count but eats another knee as soon as he stands up for the KO win by Riddle. Really good match with two guys who spent the whole night convincing you they could win a match at any time. So naturally you felt that the match was always one move away from ending. 
***1/2 


I enjoyed the tournament a lot. The style they work makes for a good change of pace from what I generally watch. Also you can watch a full tournament with 7 matches in a little over an hour.


----------



## Corey

Cards for this weekend's EVOLVE shows:


*EVOLVE 82 – Queens, NY – April 22nd (6PM ET)*​
* *Last Man Standing Match*: Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page with The Gatekeepers
* *WWN Title Match*: Matt Riddle defends vs. Timothy Thatcher with Stokely Hathaway
* *Non-Title Match*: EVOLVE Champion Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Drew Galloway
* *EVOLVE Tag Team Title Match*: Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi defend vs. Chris Dickinson & Jaka
* *Special Attraction Match*: Keith Lee vs. Kyle O’Reilly
* *Special Challenge Match*: ACH vs. Austin Theory
* Plus more with Priscilla Kelly, Larry Dallas with The Big C and others!!!
​ *EVOLVE 83 – Brooklyn, NY – April 23rd (8PM ET)*​ * *I Quit Match*: WWN Champion Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway
* *EVOLVE Championship Match*: Zack Sabre Jr. defends vs. Lio Rush
* *Special Attraction Match*: EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O’Reilly
* *Special Challenge Match #1*: Keith Lee vs. Darby Allin
* *Special Challenge Match #2*: ACH vs. Jaka
* *EVOLVE 80 Rematch*: Ethan Page with The Gatekeepers vs. Austin Theory
* Plus more with EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Tracy Williams, Chris Dickinson, Priscilla Kelly, Stokely Hathaway and others!!!


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

AIW Gauntlet for the Gold 12

1. Eddie Kingston vs. Swoggle *1/2
2. Colt Cabana vs. Ethan Page **3/4
3. AIW Intense Championship: Alex Daniels(c) vs. Shawn Shultz **
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Dominic Garrini ***1/2
5. AIW Tag Team Championship: Crazy Pain(c) (****** Loco & Steve Pain) vs. DJ Z & Laredo Kid vs. NES (Facade & Flip Kendrick) vs. To Infinity & Beyond (Cheech & Colin Delaney) ****1/4
6. Joey Janela vs. Scott Norton ***
7. AIW Absolute Championship: Josh Prohibition(c) vs. Tim Donst vs. Tracy Williams ***1/4
8. Gauntlet for the Gold 12 **1/2

Probably AIW's greatest show in a while! The tag match was MUST WATCH stuff and if these guys were given the chance to do the same thing on a larger stage, everybody would be wanting to book them. AIW has their problems but their tag division is on fire and they are bringing in guys who are absolute gems and some of wrestling's best kept secrets. I would definitely recommend this show, and the tag match alone is worth the price of the VOD or DVD. So much innovation and just an incredible tag. I'd give the show a 7/10.


----------



## dezpool

MrWrestlingFan said:


> AIW Gauntlet for the Gold 12
> 
> 1. Eddie Kingston vs. Swoggle *1/2
> 2. Colt Cabana vs. Ethan Page **3/4
> 3. AIW Intense Championship: Alex Daniels(c) vs. Shawn Shultz **
> 4. BJ Whitmer vs. Dominic Garrini ***1/2
> 5. AIW Tag Team Championship: Crazy Pain(c) (****** Loco & Steve Pain) vs. DJ Z & Laredo Kid vs. NES (Facade & Flip Kendrick) vs. To Infinity & Beyond (Cheech & Colin Delaney) ****1/4
> 6. Joey Janela vs. Scott Norton ***
> 7. AIW Absolute Championship: Josh Prohibition(c) vs. Tim Donst vs. Tracy Williams ***1/4
> 8. Gauntlet for the Gold 12 **1/2
> 
> Probably AIW's greatest show in a while! The tag match was MUST WATCH stuff and if these guys were given the chance to do the same thing on a larger stage, everybody would be wanting to book them. AIW has their problems but their tag division is on fire and they are bringing in guys who are absolute gems and some of wrestling's best kept secrets. I would definitely recommend this show, and the tag match alone is worth the price of the VOD or DVD. So much innovation and just an incredible tag. I'd give the show a 7/10.


Nice, thanks for the heads up on this. I've been a big fan of the lucha influence that AIW brought into the company. Crazy Pain in particular have been one of my favorite tag teams on the indies since they started teaming. I'd love to see them get more exposure.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW Epic Encounter 2017
(April 13, 2017)*

*RPW British Tag Team Championship*
#CCK (Chris Brookes & Travis Banks) (c) vs Martin Stone & Sami Callihan *1/2

Jay White vs Angelico *3/4

Zack Gibson vs Hirooki Goto **

Marty Scurll vs Hiromu Takahashi **1/2

*RPW Undisputed British Cruiserweight Championship*
Will Ospreay (c) vs Josh Bodom ***

James Castle vs Sha Samuels N/R

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs KUSHIDA ***1/4

The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland **

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## NastyYaffa

*EVOLVE 82*

Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher - *****1/2*

ACH vs. Austin Theory - ****1/4*

Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *****3/4*

Catch Point vs. Catch Point - ****1/2*

Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - ****3/4*

*EVOLVE 83*

Austin Theory vs. Ethan Page - *****

Chris Dickinson vs. Tracy Williams - *****

ACH vs. Jaka - ***3/4*

David Starr vs. Keith Lee - ****1/2*

Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *****3/4*

Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Lio Rush - *****3/4*

Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway - *****1/2*

:bow EVOLVE :bow​


----------



## NastyYaffa

EVOLVE 84 match announcements:



> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle
> Lio Rush vs. TBA
> Tracy Williams vs. Jeff Cobb
> Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak


EVOLVE 85:



> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tracy Williams
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Lio Rush


So much great looking stuff!


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, due to financial constraints right now I have to cut back on my DVD spending. Had to resort to downloading some Beyond wrestling shows  It breaks my heart to not support. I would like to sign up for beyondeman but it's not available in my country. I e-mailed Beyond so hopefully they would reply. Maybe it's something they're not aware of. Anyway, I picked up these in SMV's sale:

Best of C*4 Wrestling Volume 2
IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2016
Joey Janela's Spring Break

I'm hoping Highpots does some kind of sale on PWG shows for their Memorial Day sale. I really need to pick up BOLA. If not, I'm going to have to be forced to use my points. I have a $30 savings, so it would be half off.


----------



## FITZ

Sounds like Evolve has been killing it lately


----------



## NastyYaffa

FITZ said:


> Sounds like Evolve has been killing it lately


Their cards, are in my opinion, top to bottom best in the world. 79, 82 & 83 are all show of the year contenders.


----------



## Concrete

sharkboy22 said:


> Well, due to financial constraints right now I have to cut back on my DVD spending. Had to resort to downloading some Beyond wrestling shows  It breaks my heart to not support. I would like to sign up for beyondeman but it's not available in my country. I e-mailed Beyond so hopefully they would reply. Maybe it's something they're not aware of. Anyway, I picked up these in SMV's sale:
> 
> Best of C*4 Wrestling Volume 2
> IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2016
> Joey Janela's Spring Break
> 
> I'm hoping Highpots does some kind of sale on PWG shows for their Memorial Day sale. I really need to pick up BOLA. If not, I'm going to have to be forced to use my points. I have a $30 savings, so it would be half off.


Unfortunately for you, Beyond is all to aware of the Beyondemand "issue". I say it that way because YouTube dictates who can buy the service. And as you could image, Beyond Wrestling, or most companies in the world, don't have the pull to make that sort of change to the YouTube sub service system.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

FITZ said:


> Sounds like Evolve has been killing it lately


They're definitely the most consistent promotion out there, never a bad show and they usually have at least 1 4*+ match on each show, booking weird at times but nothing too bad. Also since each show is only 2 and a half hours long, they're really easy to get through.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> *EVOLVE 82*
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher - *****1/2*
> 
> ACH vs. Austin Theory - ****1/4*
> 
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *****3/4*
> 
> Catch Point vs. Catch Point - ****1/2*
> 
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - ****3/4*
> 
> *EVOLVE 83*
> 
> Austin Theory vs. Ethan Page - *****
> 
> Chris Dickinson vs. Tracy Williams - *****
> 
> ACH vs. Jaka - ***3/4*
> 
> David Starr vs. Keith Lee - ****1/2*
> 
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *****3/4*
> 
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Lio Rush - *****3/4*
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway - *****1/2*
> 
> :bow EVOLVE :bow​


Really need to see these shows when I get paid next week, big fan of O'Reilly so happy to see he's off to a great start.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG ONLY KINGS UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER*









Cody Rhodes vs. Trevor Lee - *****
Good opener. I always enjoy Trevor's heel shtick in PWG & here that was in full force.

Rey Fenix vs. Trent - *****
Fun match. My goodness Fenix has some great looking (& sounding) chops & kicks. One complaint I have about this is that they _slightly_ went into the overkill zone by the end.

The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines - ****1/2*
This was just the 4 lads involved beating the crap out of each other & throwing each other around. Liked how Cage & Elgin isolated Cobb - Cobb did a solid job as the FIP & Riddle was a tremendous hot tag. The finishing stretch was fantastic. Really good match.

Lio Rush vs. Ricochet - ****3/4*
This ruled - Lio Rush embarrassed Ricochet during the insane opening sequence, so as a result, we get pissed off, cocky veteran Ricochet dominating the newcomer. He did a really good job doing that & Lio Rush always brings good fire to his matches. Really impressive PdubG debut for the man.

Jay White vs. Marty Scurll - ***

OI4K vs. The SuperKliq - ***1/2*
A solid, yet very forgettable spotfest.

Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor - ****1/2*
Thought that Zack was really excellent in this one. He worked the match more aggressively than he has in PWG before, which planted the seeds for what was to come post-match. Chuckie T gave a fine performance as well - he looked a bit clunky at times, but for the most part, I thought that he delivered in his big match opportunity.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Concrete said:


> Unfortunately for you, Beyond is all to aware of the Beyondemand "issue". I say it that way because YouTube dictates who can buy the service. And as you could image, Beyond Wrestling, or most companies in the world, don't have the pull to make that sort of change to the YouTube sub service system.


Damn. If only they could get their own Pivotshare that would be better. Maybe SMV can get a subscription service as well. I don't see the economic value in SMVOD when for $2 you can own the digital download forever.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Damn. If only they could get their own Pivotshare that would be better. Maybe SMV can get a subscription service as well. I don't see the economic value in SMVOD when for $2 you can own the digital download forever.


SMV not having a $9.99 per month service is the best thing for the indies tbh. I'm not sure if this reference will make sense but SMV is like a small DIY punk label in a way. 95% of the promotions they distribute rely on the money they get from SMV sales. Putting their catalog on an on demand service would probably decrease a promotions revenue from $8 per DVD/MP4 sale to $8 per month. They could only host promotions that want to be a part of it, but that would be a small list.

I'm not sure if it still works but I'm pretty sure I was able to subscribe to BeyonDemand when it was first released (as a US only thing) by using Hola and changing some information on my account to say I live in the US.


----------



## Platt

Code for a free month of WrestleCircus on demand.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860172359520714752


----------



## NastyYaffa

Well, this definitely has my interest:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861258602740416516


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Supercard of Honor XI
(April 1, 2017)*

*ROH World TV Championship*
Marty Scurll (c) vs Adam Cole *

Silas Young & The Beer City Bruiser vs The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Vinny Marseglia) *1/2

*ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoes & Bully Ray (c) vs Bullet Club (Tama Tonga, Tanga Roa & Hangman Page) *1/2

Bullrope Match
Cody vs Jay Lethal ***

Cheeseburger & Will Ferrara vs The Rebellion (Rhett Titus & Shane Taylor) vs The Motor City Machine Guns **

Punishment Martinez vs Frankie Kazarian *

Bobby Fish vs Silas Young N/R

Dragon Lee & Jay White vs Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay **1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Christopher Daniels (c) vs Dalton Castle **

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match*
The Hardy Boyz (c) vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## sharkboy22

NastyYaffa said:


> Well, this definitely has my interest:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861258602740416516


Didn't even know Swagger got released but goddamn AAW has been on quite the roll since last year! Always felt like Swagger was one of those guys that got held back by WWE.


----------



## TJQ

Just bought my ticket for EVOLVE 86 with ZSJ/Riddle main eventing :lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH/NJPW WAR OF THE WORLDS 2017 - NYC*









Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle vs. KUSHIDA vs. Silas Young - **3/4*

Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page - **1/2*

Chris Sabin & Jonathan Gresham vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. War Machine - ****

Jay White vs. Will Ospreay - ****1/2*

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS - ****3/4*

Marty Scurll vs. Matt Sydal - ***

The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon - ****1/2*

Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ******

Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal - ***1/2*

A really solid, strong show.​


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Corey

Not quite sure if we'll be seeing Cole in NXT just yet @MarkyWhipwreck @DGenerationMC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863562400632627200


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Not quite sure if we'll be seeing Cole in NXT just yet @MarkyWhipwreck @DGenerationMC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863562400632627200


Yep, made a thread about it in the NXT section. This is a good thing, no scratch that this is a GREAT thing. Would love to see Cole freelance it for a bit, get some more great matches in his resume.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yep, made a thread about it in the NXT section. This is a good thing, no scratch that this is a GREAT thing. Would love to see Cole freelance it for a bit, get some more great matches in his resume.


......................Fine, I'll playing your waiting games, Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> ......................Fine, I'll playing your waiting games, Cole.


We have to take advantage of Cole being able to tell people to suck his dick while we can.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

More good sh*t


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863952472548704257 @Corey @DGenerationMC


----------



## RKing85

WWE has really been scared off with the contract tampering.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Holy sh*t









@Corey @DGenerationMC


----------



## Corey

Looks like he's cramming everything in that he can within the next month. Could you imagine if Omega wins the IWGP Title and Cole comes out to challenge him for it at the G1 USA shows? :done


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Holy sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Corey @DGenerationMC












I totally dig this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I totally dig this.


I'm starting to believe we might get Cole/Omega.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Looks like he's cramming everything in that he can within the next month. Could you imagine if Omega wins the IWGP Title and Cole comes out to challenge him for it at the G1 USA shows? :done


:sodone:sodone:sodone 

Bro that really might happen.


----------



## Corey

Three monstrous matches on the EVOLVE show this Saturday. Another loaded weekend for the graps!

*EVOLVE 84*
Saturday, May 20th, 2017
Belltime: 2:30 PM CDT
Summit Park District
5700 S. Archer Road
Summit, IL 60501

*WWN Championship Match*
Matt Riddle defends vs. Kyle O'Reilly

_This will be the main event! You have two men who have taken submission and striking to unseen creative levels. Two athletes in the prime of their careers. The top prize in the WWN Family is at stake. This is the epitome of EVOLVE to main event our first Chicago event!_

*EVOLVE Championship Match*
Zack Sabre Jr. defends vs. Ethan Page

_There is a deep history between Zack Sabre Jr. and Ethan Page. We have seen these two injure each other and fight each other. At the end of the day, Page holds wins over the EVOLVE Champion. Page has a long history in Chicago, and wants to plunge EVOLVE into pure chaos by winning the championship in Chi-town._

*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match*
Chris Dickinson & Jaka with Stokely Hathaway defend vs. Matt Knicks & Isaias Velazquez

_The new EVOLVE Tag Team Champions will make their first defense against an all star team from EVOLVE's partners in Chicago- Freelance Wrestling. This one could steal the whole show, but will we see a hometown title change?_

*EVOLVE 81 Rematch*
Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak

_These two stole the entire weekend at the WWNLive Experience on Wrestlemania weekend in Orlando. Lee won the first one, now Dijak is looking to even the score._

Tracy Williams with Stokey Hathaway vs. Jeff Cobb

Lio Rush vs. Austin Theory

Fred Yehi vs. Jason Kincaid​


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots has an early Memorial Day sale with 25% off most items. BOLA 2016 is included in it so I can FINALLY pick it up. I'm wondering if I should wait closer to Memorial Day. Maybe the discount will be bigger. Exchange rate is killing me plus I'm out of a job so I need to be mindful of how I'm spending money.


----------



## RKing85

I'm thinking that will be the discount for the whole week. Yeah, the exchange rate is a mother fucker right now. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## YankBastard

In Chikara, does anyone know the identities of the ants in The Colony faction?


----------



## Platt

YankBastard said:


> In Chikara, does anyone know the identities of the ants in The Colony faction?


Only ones I know are



Spoiler: .



Soldier was Drew Gulak
Green/Silver is Tracy Williams


----------



## Platt

Usual SMV monthly sale is on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Platt said:


> Only ones I know are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Soldier was Drew Gulak
> Green/Silver is Tracy Williams





Spoiler: Fire Ant.



Orange Cassidy is Fire Ant


----------



## RKing85

Battle of Los Angeles and King of Trios are the same weekend again this year. Going to be a good weekend of indy wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG NICE BOYS (DON'T PLAY ROCK N' ROLL)*









Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan - ****3/4*
Really the perfect PWG opener - an action packed, a little BEEFY even (Cage vs. Lee) spotfest in which the pace never slowed down. Keith Lee made sure in his Reseda debut that everybody in the building will remember his name.

OI4K vs. The Chosen Bros - ****1/2*
I very much enjoyed the meat of the match. The way it was laid out kinda surprised me; The Chosen Bros really just dominated OI4K. Cobb & Riddle are both excellent offensive wrestlers so that was a blast. Pretty much the only offense (until the finishing stretch that is) that the Crist brothers got was a super short FIP segment w/ Riddle (which was really good, Riddle's fiery comeback was tremendous) & a little bit longer, yet still pretty short FIP segment w/ Cobb (which was also really good). In the end both teams looked really damn good in this. Really fun match.

Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee  - ****3/4*
Right from the get go Trevor was being a total douchebag to Lio & it was great. Loved the early stuff with him with him showcasing his power in cocky fashion. Lio answered to that by showcasing his quick move combinations. From then on it's enjoyable back & forth action between the 2, the ending of the match was really great too with Trevor low blowing Lio & then going for his classic small package only for Lio to reverse to that into his own. Awesome match.

Dezmond Xavier vs. Shane Strickland - ****
A solid PWG debut for both guys. They got to show off how athletic they are & a bunch of their movez. It wasn't my kind of a match though, for the most part I found it to be really meh. Definitely the weakest of the night.

Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School - *****3/4*
Laid out & executed absolutely perfectly. Everybody (especially ZSJ & Trent) played their roles to perfection. One of the best PWG matches of all-time.

The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers - *****1/2*
Some meh comedy stuff in the beginning, but once they went nuts - they sure went fucking nuts alright. Incredible spotfest. On par w/ the BOLA '16 6-man. 

A big candidate for the best wrestling show of 2017. An all-time great show, I'd even say. The only match that wasn't at least very good was Strickland/Xavier & even that one wasn't too bad.​


----------



## Corey

@Rah @Yeah1993

Weren't one or both of you looking for a Goldust vs. Sami Callihan match from Christmas 2012 a long time ago? Idk you ever found it but I came across it online last night: http://irwnetwork.com/home/playvideo?id=147


----------



## Concrete

BLESSED ON THAT SAMI VS. GOLDUST MATCH!


----------



## Yeah1993

That was uploaded to youtube randomly by PWS a few months back. Cool that you remembered we were looking for the match though, thanks. 

I haven;t seen it yet but Cal watched it and thought it was disappointing. Which means it's probably really great b/c Cal likes shitty things and doesn't like amazing things.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868226089197469700


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868226089197469700


He follows this up by saying they are getting rid of verticals. So now you just buy FloPro, gives you all the sports.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868274542619357184
I like it.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Filthy Tom Lawlor and Dan Severn also had a match at AIW last night. The card also featured Matt Cross vs Super Crazy and Swoggle vs Mordekai. One of the weirdest cards of all time!


----------



## Corey

NEW is having quite the nice looking supercard in a couple weeks.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other
(February 18, 2017)*

Cody vs Trevor Lee *3/4

Rey Fénix vs Trent? **1/2

The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle) vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) **1/2

Ricochet vs Lio Rush **

Marty Scurll vs Jay White *1/2

OI4K (Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Sami Callihan) vs Superkliq (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Adam Cole) **1/2

*PWG World Championship*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chuck Taylor ***

Overall Rating: 4.0


----------



## DGenerationMC

*PWG Game Over, Man!*

_*I'm not a star ratings guy because this is pro wrestling, not algebra, dammit!*_

*REY FENIX vs. Lio Rush*
- About what you'd expect from these two. Rush showed great fire and almost died twice, first time being the Double Foot Stomp and second time being the Spanish Fly onto the apron (HARDEST PART OF THE RING!). Very athletic performance from both guys but the length was too long for me as I actually had time to think about the crazy shit they were doing to each other but still going.

*Adam Cole vs. Matthew Riddle*
- I'm a simple man, I see Adam Cole and I watch. Pretty standard stuff from these two with Cole "coming into Riddle's world" being the highlight for me as comedic bit of the night. Looks like the Cole Train keeps on chugging to Orlando as his time begins to wind down on the indies against newer talent.

*Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee*
- Matches like these make me appreciate hoss fights in 2017. Loved the visual of the smaller "monster" Cobb chopping down the bigger "monster" Lee. Hard-hitting, jaw-dropping contest that was the first of three MOTN candidates for me.

*Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly*
- Sleeper hit of the night featuring stars whose popularity has dimmed over the past few years. Nonetheless, these guys brought it in this stiff-fest. Took me back to the good ol' days of 2012-2013 when Elgin & O'Reilly were more beloved. Thought for sure the Reseda crowd would be kinda dead for this but the guys did a great job of keeping them hot here.

*War Machine vs. The Young Bucks*
- Psychology, you say? Perhaps the overall match of the night with The Bucks being in the unfamiliar position as 1) underdogs and 2) having most of the PWG unironically cheering them. The big guys/little guys dynamic work well here and well-placed Superkicks were used to even the playing field. Damn good match and War Machine was able to win over PWG faithful in the end.

*PWG World Champion Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Dick Togo in a Non-Title Match*
- Well somebody had to be the cooldown match. Slightly surprised at how much the crowd was behind the dickish heel champion ZSJ but I'll chalk it up to the unfamiliarity with the legendary Togo here. Similar to his Generico match from over 5 1/2 years ago, Togo was just there to be apart of an exhibition to make the current PWG World Champion look strong and come off as an complete asshole, especially with the final pinning sequence.

*Marty Scurll vs. Chuck Taylor in a Reseda Street Fight*
- Chuckie T is a main event player :mark: He's definitely my prime pick to win BOLA this year and capture the World Title from Zack. Run of the mill No-DQ match here but some very out of the box bits near the end. I mean, how can the referee count a pinfall with broke fingers :lol

*Overall*
- Another very good show from PWG. Goes to show that when the program on top is interesting, positive vibes will trickle down to the rest of the show.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N'Roll)
(March 18, 2017)*

Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan vs Keith Lee **1/2

OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs The Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle) **3/4

Trevor Lee vs Lio Rush ***

Shane Strickland vs Dezmond Xavier **

Leaders of the New School (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) vs BEST Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent?) ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (c) vs Rey Fénix & Penta El Zero M vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal ***

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## Groovemachine

Quick-fire review for:

*PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other*

Cody R vs Trevor Lee - **

Trent? vs Rey Fenix - ***

Chosen Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines - ***1/4

Ricochet vs Lio Rush - **

Marty Scurll vs Jay White - **3/4

SuperKliq vs Sami Callihan & OI4K - ***1/2

Zack Sabre Jr vs Chuck Taylor - ***


Nothing particularly notable here. Saw the Chosen Bros tag getting a lot of love, and it's great fun for what it is but I couldn't find much substance to it. 6-man was neat but a bit messy in places. Chuckie T in the main event was refreshing but they had a somewhat pedestrian match that I'll likely have forgotten about by next week.


----------



## Corey

AAW still pulling out the big guns. Hoping for a new champ.


----------



## Concrete

Elgin and Callihan in AAW specifically should be a big match. They are probably two of the most important wrestlers in the company's history. At least modern AAW. I would say others include Shane Hollister, Silas Young, and Ciampa. 

I am shocked at the amount of companies that book Morrison vs. Cage. Biggest touring match that no one cares about, right?

Low Ki vs. Abyss is a true TNA dream match. Not exactly true but also sort of pumped about it? That's just an odd match that has an out of the box hook.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> I am shocked at the amount of companies that book Morrison vs. Cage. Biggest touring match that no one cares about, right?


I think it's solely based on their chemistry from the LU matches. Just can't recreate that atmosphere.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG GAME OVER, MAN*









Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix - ***1/4*
Well this sure was disappointing. I loved the beginning parts w/ them going full speed, countering stuff & all - that was really good. After that though, while there still was some good stuff in the match, it started to drag. Just went on & on & on until it had gone too long already. OK match, but I expected & wanted more from these 2.

Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle - ****1/2*
A very good match here. The bit where Cole was making fun of Riddle's MMA background, only for Riddle to put him in a deadly submission right away was absolutely wonderful - terrific little spot there. The rest of the match saw Cole really borderline dominate Riddle, he worked on top for most of the match, which was a joy to watch because Riddle's selling & bumping was so good. Oh and those fiery comebacks of his are also great.

Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee - ****3/4*
Chuckie T on commentary wondering if we could say this is kind of a big brother vs. little brother situation was really the perfect description for this match. An absolutely AWESOME hoss fight - the throws were ring-shaking, my goodness those were insane. Really liked Keith Lee's control segment on Cobb - he got to showcase his stuff while Cobb got some really awesome comebacks in. Real good stuff.

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Michael Elgin - ****3/4*
This ruled. They worked the David vs. Goliath dynamic with O'Reilly chopping down the bigger man in Big Mike - loved all of Kyle's offense, he was really great in this match. Elgin answered to KOR's submissions & striking combinations w/ big bombs & hard hitting lariats. It was all super enjoyable.

The Young Bucks vs. War Machine - ***1/4*
Much like their ROH match, this didn't do much for me. The comedy stuff was a big miss - just real dull stuff. They did go for the David(s) vs. Goliath(s) dynamic, as they should've given the size difference between the 2 teams, but the execution of it wasn't very compelling. Weak match.

Dick Togo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****3/4*
One of the most hype matches for me personally in recent memory when it comes to PWG - and it did not disappoint. ZSJ's new attitude in Reseda is wonderful & it was in full force here - he showed no respect to the legend. Most of the match is spent on the match w/ them working each other's limbs & battling over control. It's great. The selling is great, the pacing is great, the structure is great. Awesome match.

Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll - *DUD*
This was total garbage. One of my least favorite matches of 2017, if not THE least favorite. Chuck & Marty had a real awkward chemistry in this one - the match had no flow, the big spots didn't come off as "big" at all & the stuff in between those "big" spots, holy shit. Both guys got to showcase their shitty looking offense that's for sure. Especially those punches. I am almost certain that two random people from the street could have a more heated & straight up better strike exchange in a brawl than these 2. The moment of the match, as in the most hilariously shitty thing in it was Chuckie T completely no selling a Piledriver, acting like if he was Ishii or Shibata. :lmao So bad. Even the crowd was super quiet for PWG, and especially for PWG main event match standards. 

Overall a good show. The shitty main event drags it down quite a bit, but for the most part, the show was super enjoyable.​


----------



## Corey

Damn, idk if I'll ever see it, but Super Indy is stacked this year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Damn, idk if I'll ever see it, but Super Indy is stacked this year.


Cole v. DJZ / Gresham v. Jay White have already been announced too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870405844642353153
Cole is still taking indy dates, pretty sure they're gonna face Ricochet & Tessa.


----------



## Corey

:mark: Bout time he gets some title shots!


----------



## RKing85

let's hope Cole and Britt don't break up before then.

That would be awkward.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole won the Super Indy Tourney !! :mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873735437160001540

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873733810143277056


----------



## Corey

*ROH War of the Worlds 2017: Dearborn*

Dalton Castle vs. Bobby Fish - *** 1/4

Search & Destroy (Jay White & The Motor City Machine Guns) vs. The Rebellion (Rhett Titus, Shane Taylor, & Caprice Coleman) - *** 1/4

KUSHIDA vs. Silas Young - ***

Jay Lethal & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. War Machine - *** 3/4

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Titles - No DQ*
Bully Ray & The Briscoes (c) vs. EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI - ** 1/2

Tetsuya Naito vs. Punishment Martinez - ***

*ROH World Title*
Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Matt Taven - *** 1/4

*8-Man Tag Team Match*
Chaos (Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, & Roppongi Vice) vs. Bullet Club (Cody Rhodes, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks) - *** 3/4​
- Good duo of matches to start us off. Castle/Fish was a nice little scrappy opener with an out-of-nowhere finish (the good version). Way better than their TV Title match last year. Six man tag was a ton of fun. They've wrestled each other in different partner variations a bunch of times so they've got great chemistry. Shane Taylor continues to impress when he gets the chance.

- KUSHIDA/Young was a bit of disappointment because both of them had stellar matches with Jay Lethal just days prior. It was solid but nothing memorable. Things picked up nicely in the last few minutes with Silas grabbing another huge win.

- Lethal & Tanahashi vs. War Machine was awesome. They're really putting over Hanson & Rowe as some dominant monsters this year and this was another example. Everyone worked hard and they played well off of each other.

- Six man title match was actually the weakest thing on the card (that I watched at least). Bully made it a no dq match because that's just what he does now and the chemistry wasn't there. Crowd didn't really care about LIJ either. They just wanted to see tables. Meh. Hate that chant.

- Naito vs. Martinez was an up and down match. There were some really awesome moments when Martinez was throwing him around like a small child and then some really awkward ones where they tried to make things feel more "epic" than they should. Crowd really didn't care about Punishment. Solid, but again forgettable.

- Fun fact. Taven and Daniels are 2 of just 3 guys on the current roster right now that have held 3 of the 4 major championships in ROH. The other being Jay Briscoe. Nifty fact coming in. Taven was looking to add the 4th here and the match was actually really good for a while. He did some good work on Daniels' lower back and the old man looked strong working with a bloody nose and flying around like he was 10 years younger. Unfortunately, near the end they did a table spot that felt really forced and unnecessary and then a run-in bit with Vinny Marseglia that threw it way off the tracks. I won't dog it completely though because I really enjoyed the match up until that.

- Main event was great and a lot of fun, as you can probably tell you by looking at it.  Goto didn't really offer much here at all but he did have a nice little trading of forearms with Cody in what could be a future G1 matchup this year (hinted on commentary). Good show as a whole. Didn't give us anything quite as high quality-wise as the Toronto & NYC shows, but nothing terrible and a couple really good tag matches. There was a TV Title match on the show too with Scurll defending against Cheeseburger who earned the shot after winning a 6-man mayhem... but I'm just gonna act like that didn't happen. :lol


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole won the Super Indy Tourney !! :mark::mark:


Well that's surprising. Not too sure how to feel about it, was thinking he'd put over someone else in the finals (was pulling for Jay White) but hey, good for him! Something else for the trophy case.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Well that's surprising. Not too sure how to feel about it, was thinking he'd put over someone else in the finals (was pulling for Jay White) but hey, good for him! Something else for the trophy case.


I kinda expected him to win. By far the biggest name in the tourney, him winning brings some new eyes to the company.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam working dates through July ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874058799140806657


----------



## TJQ

Of course the EVOLVE show I can finally go to has one of the people I was most excited to see (Keith Lee) vs fucking shitty Ethan Page. At least the main event is god tier, but this is still very depressing :JLCsad


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Of course the EVOLVE show I can finally go to has one of the people I was most excited to see (Keith Lee) vs fucking shitty Ethan Page. At least the main event is god tier, but this is still very depressing :JLCsad


I noticed this too. :lol Rest of that card isn't too exciting at all but ACH/Dickinson could be a nice surprise.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> I noticed this too. :lol Rest of that card isn't too exciting at all but ACH/Dickinson could be a nice surprise.


I'm fine paying $30 for ZSJ/Riddle and the EVOLVE experience, and even if it's against fucking Page I'll still get to see my boy Keith Lee. Here's to hoping Dijak ends up there because at that point I'd be perfectly content just seeing the lads.


----------



## RKing85

I have not followed CHIKARA at all this year, but next weekend's technicals tournament really interests me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Big Mike is at it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874845832373293056


----------



## Corey

Holy shit Marufuji/Dijak sounds awesome. :mark: Cody/Elgin is on that same show and I hope Big Mike just fucking squashes him after that shit from Dominion. :lol

Wonder how long Marufuji will be in the states? Some sites reporting speculation that he may be on the Slammiversary PPV and/or TV Tapings so that would be cool I guess (even though there's like no one left without a match on the PPV aside from Magnus). AAW has a show on the 15th if he sticks around the Chicago area.


----------



## Platt

Just finished the debut Bar Wrestling show, overall a fun watch with a really good main event, worth taking the time to watch if you get a chance.


----------



## Corey

Speaking of debuts, a new company called Division Pro ran their first show last month and put the whole thing up match-by-match for free on Youtube. They're doing actual weight classes with weigh-ins so that's pretty neat. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1dChjHO1JfRtuMo5cQA80g/feed

Card includes Brian Cage vs. Moose, Lio Rush vs. Corey Hollis, Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tom Lawlor, Sami Callihan vs. Mr. 450, and Shayna Baszler vs. Lana Austin. Haven't watched yet but it looks pretty good. (Y)


----------



## Platt

Didn't realise that was their debut show. I watched the Shayna/Lana match for Lana's first US match, not had a chance to watch anything else yet.


----------



## Corey

XWA is running Mysterio vs. Ricochet next month. Semi-main is an XWA Title 3-way between Anthony Henry, David Starr, & Paul London. @TJQ I don't think this is far from you.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> XWA is running Mysterio vs. Ricochet next month. Semi-main is an XWA Title 3-way between Anthony Henry, David Starr, & Paul London. @TJQ I don't think this is far from you.


While it's only like an hour and a half drive, I would have to take buses and shit, unfortunately. Don't really have the motivation for 2 and a half hours of public transportation each way. :romo5


----------



## Corey

Just finished watching Elgin vs. Swagger from AAW Thursday Night Special. Swagger towers over him and he'll probably look like a giant on the indy scene, but the match is real good. Elgin chops the fuck out of him but Swagger held up his end really well and even got the crowd on his side the longer the match went. Excited to see what else he can produce. *** 1/2


----------



## Platt

Glad to hear it was a decent match, I'm seeing him over here in the UK next weekend.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Just finished watching Elgin vs. Swagger from AAW Thursday Night Special. Swagger towers over him and he'll probably look like a giant on the indy scene, but the match is real good. Elgin chops the fuck out of him but Swagger held up his end really well and even got the crowd on his side the longer the match went. Excited to see what else he can produce. *** 1/2


*** Cody to ***1/2 Swagger, we're slowly but surely ascending.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH BEST IN THE WORLD 2017*









El Terrible & Ultimo Guerrero vs. The Kingdom - ***

Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page - ****3/4*
This was a really good, violent grudge match. Both guys showed great intensity.

Search & Destroy vs. The Rebellion - ****1/4*
Everybody got their shit in & it was very enjoyable.

Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young - ***
Silas Young working the heat on Jay Lethal was super boring & the 50/50 stuff in the end was really dull, too. The only interesting thing about it was the attack by Beer City Bruiser.

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & The Boys - ***

KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll - **1/2*
Marty was terrible (no surprise) working on top & the match was mostly centered around that, so it wasn't very good. A couple of really good moments, but overall not good at all.

The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine - *****1/4*
Super fun, great spotfest. Awesome to see Chuckie T killing it in ROH.

Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes - ****1/2*
Thought that this was really good. Everything after the Scurll & Kazarian interference deal was really awesome, they wrestled with such good sense of urgency & the atmosphere was great from start to finish.

8 matches. 4 of them were bad, 4 of them were not. Solid PPV.​


----------



## Sephiroth

If a mod thinks I shouldn't post this, then just feel free to edit this.

I'm selling my 2005-2008 ROH DVD collection on eBay starting tonight. 60 DVDs mainly of the best and most important shows.

I've calculated the market value for each DVD over the past 6 months and put the auction starting bid at ~60% of the value and the Buy It Now price at 80%.

If anyone is interested, I can send a PM.


----------



## Corey

@TJQ how was the EVOLVE show?


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @TJQ how was the EVOLVE show?


It was definitely a fun experience as a whole, the matches weren't all the greatest (was a double header with Beyond with EVOLVE being second) but I still had a blast. Lee was over the fucking moon as usual, and I'm really glad I got to see him live, even if it was against one of the biggest dumpster fires in the industry today. Riddle/ZSJ was great. I went into it was monstrous expectations (you kinda have to with those two), and it didn't quite live up to them, but it was still a really enjoyable match. Also came out of the show with a new found appreciation for Jason Kincaid, that dude is rad as hell. Overall it was a really positive experience, and if they ever come back then I'll definitely attend again, even if the track record for shows here is really not that good lol.

https://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=156820
https://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=178274


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG HEAD LIKE A COLE*









Keith Lee vs. Trevor Lee - ****3/4*
A really good David vs. Goliath match up. Keith Lee is always good in the monster role & Trevor is one of the best in the world, so no surprise that this delivered.

reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros - ****1/4*
Riddle & Cobb continue their streak of fun PWG tags. Some hard hitting interactions between all involved. Well laid out.

Michael Elgin vs. Shane Strickland - ***3/4*
A pretty good styles clash w/ Strickland trying to battle Elgin's superior power game w/ his highflying stuff.

Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan - ***
Started off well, but then just dragged & dragged. Callihan is one of my favorites & I love watching him on the offense, but goddamn it was cringey seeing him trade those strikes w/ Cole as if they were Ishii & Shibata. Ugh.

Lio Rush vs. Mark Haskins - ***
Literally nothing interesting about this.

The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - *****
Definitely didn't come close to their BOLA '16 meeting, but this still was a good, fun spotfest.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent - *****1/4*
One of my favorite offensive wrestlers kicking the ass of one of my favorite FIP's in the biz. Definitely delivered. Great offense, comebacks, selling. Easy MOTN.

Overall a good show. Cole/Callihan & Lio/Haskins definitely drag it down a bit, but for the most part, it was very enjoyable.​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No idea who McChesney is, hopefully it's a good match though.


----------



## Corey

I haven't watched this yet but it's bound to be great and I know @NastyYaffa is all over it.


----------



## hgr423

For some reason Adam Cole left ROH, PWG, and NJPW and blew off a big match with Kenny Omega that was going to take place sooner rather than later in order to wrestle a guy named John Chesney.

I'm sure there is an explanation but I don't know what it is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> For some reason Adam Cole left ROH, PWG, and NJPW and blew off a big match with Kenny Omega that was going to take place sooner rather than later in order to wrestle a guy named John Chesney.
> 
> I'm sure there is an explanation but I don't know what it is.


Well the blowoff with Kenny Omega was going to be at War of the Worlds but Kenny's visa couldn't get through in time. That's the best explanation I've got :lol wanted him to show up at the G1 Special honestly. 

Maybe there's still hope ? :draper2 doubt it though.


----------



## Rah

Adam Cole's WWE bound, isn't that why?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rah said:


> Adam Cole's WWE bound, isn't that why?


More than likely he's the current IWC Super Indy Champ though and I doubt he loses it on his first defense so it won't be that soon I don't think.


----------



## Corey

I'm not sure if any of us are really positive that Cole/Omega was gonna happen though. ROH could've just known that Cole was on his way out so they decided to run this angle as sort of a 'what if?' or a teaser just to maybe save it down the line if they meet up again. All of these various leaders/members of Bullet Club and we've never really seen any of them face off once another was kicked out (aside from Cole/Scurll but I'm not really counting that).


----------



## Corey

I need Lee to win a major title sometime before this year ends! Sami can only escape with these wins for so long...


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark::mark::mark:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885948602954199041:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## adamclark52

Not a DVD but where else am I going to post this? I felt like watching some Japanese wrestling tonight. But I didn’t feel like shelling out some bucks. So I went on YouTube and searched “Japan Wrestling Full Show” and this was the second one that came up. The first was a WCW/NJPW show from 1993 that I’ve already watched. 

Pro Wrestling NOAH “Navigate for Evolution 2005”
February 20th, 2005
From Korakuen Hall in Tokyo, Japan
Commentators: no idea

*Kishin Kawabata vs. Mitsuo Momota*
This was kind of a slow match but it was okay. Mitsuo Momota was fifty-six years old at the time so I didn't have very high expectations anyway. But it happened in Japan so five stars.
Winner: Kishin Kawabata

*Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. KENTA & Tamon Honda*
Ah KENTA, the IWCs favourite Japanese wrestler from a few months before some dork watched Wrestlekingdom 9 and told them Nakamura was better. Maybe this will be the match that sells me on him? There were some nice slaps between him and Makoto Hashi. But Makoto Hashi actually impressed me more. He was pretty rough and could take a hit. The match was best when KENTA was in the ring with him because KENTA could throw a hit. There was one head-butting sequence between Makoto Hashi and Tamon Honda that was so cheesy it was almost laughable. When KENTA and Makoto Hashi were in the match it was good. The other two guys kinda sucked. But I'm still not sold on KENTA at all. I’d like to see more Makoto Hashi though. Five stars.
Winners: KENTA & Tamon Honda

*SUWA & Ricky Marvin vs. Takashi Sugiura & Yoshinobu Kanemaru*
This was a very enjoyable match because all four guys could go in their own special ways: a brawler and high-flyer on each team. It ended too early though. I could've sat through ten more minutes of these guys. But it happened in Japan so five stars.
Winners: Takashi Sugiura & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Afterwards SUWA attacked Ricky Marvin for mistakenly hitting him with a Superkick, which cost them the match. KENTA came to his rescue but then SUWA, Takashi Sugiura and Yoshinobu Kanemaru attacked him. SUWA cut a short promo on them that I didn't understand then Ricky Marvin and KENTA attacked him and they fought to the backstage area.

Takeshi Rikio is backstage being interviewed about his upcoming match but I don't understand a word that's being said. 

Kenta Kobashi is then interviewed but again I have no idea what's being said. 

*Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Kotaro Suzuki, Yoshinaio Ogawa & Mitsuharu Misawa*
This match was okay. Mitsuharu Misawa actually impressed me most but it was for some comedy-ish spots with him and the other team. They really sold how hard he hit in a very convincing, comical fashion. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi wasn’t too bad either. Everyone seemed a little mismatched though. Kotaro Suzuki won the match with a Widows Peak so +1 for that. Five stars.
Winners: Kotaro Suzuki, Yoshinaio Ogawa & Mitsuharu Misawa

Something about an alter that’s backstage. Or a trophy. My ignorant western eyes just see an old Japanese temple.

*Shiro Koshinaka & Akitoshi Saito vs. Jun Izumida & Jun Akiyama*
This match was better. The competitors were at least more evenly matched. But it was a bigger guy match and I think they were all really holding back. Jun Akiyama looked like he had “star” written all over him. Five stars.
Winners: Shiro Koshinaka & Akitoshi Saito

A graphic with times is shown and the words "Encountering Navigation '05". I think it may have been tour/upcoming show dates.

Jun Akiyama joins the commentary booth.

*Low Ki, the Gladiator & Bison Smith vs. Ace Steel, Doug Williams & Scorpio*
So I was finally familiar with some of the faces in this match. I've seen my share of Scorpio, Low-Ki and the Gladiator (aka Mike Awesome) matches. Doug Williams I've seen one or two matches of but I knew him when he walked through the curtain. Bison Smith and Ace Steel were the only new faces to me. Neither impressed me much but I think Ace Steel has a better chance to in the future. This match wasn't very good. It felt like it was thrown together at the last minute and they were never on the same page. The camera missed a lot of outside the ring action. The ending move from Bison Smith was cool though. But it happened in Japan so five stars.
Winners: Low Ki, the Gladiator & Bison Smith

*Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki, Mohammed Yone & Kenta Kobashi*
This match was quite slaphappy. It was especially intense whenever Kenta Kobashi and Takeshi Rikio got their hands on one another. Kobashi may just do slaps and chops but he just walks and has the swagger of someone who is not to be fucked with. The other guys in this match weren't bad at all either but it was all about Kenta Kobashi and Takeshi Rikio. I liked this match and would’ve liked to have seen it go much longer. But it happened in Japan so five stars.
Winners: Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima
Everyone continues brawling afterwards all over the arena. 
______________________________________________________
This was an okay show. The common complaint with a lot of Japanese shows is the abundance of multi-man matches and I have to agree. I was dying for a one-on-one match on this one, and the only one there was felt like a dark match at the beginning. But there was still some okay stuff. Makoto Hashi and Masao Inoue verses KENTA and Tamon Honda was half good, because half of the guys were good. SUWA and Ricky Marvin verses Takashi Sugiura and Yoshinobu Kanemaru was actually very good but got cut way too short. And the main event showed potential before it ended too early in my opinion. I think they were building to a future match between Takeshi Rikio and Kenta Kobashi and if they brought the same intensity to that as they did their portions of the match here that’s something I’d really like to see.

Most importantly I went into this show completely blind and came out with some names that interest me. I’ll keep my eyes open for Makoto Hashi, Ricky Marvin, Takashi Sugiura, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuharu Misawa, Shiro Koshinaka, Akitoshi Saito, Jun Izumida, Jun Akiyama, Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Rikio and Go Shiozaki on future Japanese cards I watch. Yeah, basically everyone showed me potential. 

I heard "Dark Agent" mentioned a few times in a couple different matches by the commentator. It must have been a stable. But there was never a match that was all Dark Agent guys verses other guys. It was always one guy in a tag match with some other guy as his partner. At least I think so. The commentary was Japanese and aside from the odd English name of a move I had no idea what was being said. There were guys at ringside in a lot of the matches. A lot of times it was guys who were in matches elsewhere in the card. But I had no idea who was with who.

Hey, this literally cost me nothing but two and a half hours of my life. It was worth watching. Since it happened in Japan every match was a five star clinic and overall I'd rate the entire show six stars.


----------



## Groovemachine

So uh... has WatchWrestling been deleted?  I pay for my indy stuff but man...Raw and Smackdown too?!


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> So uh... has WatchWrestling been deleted?  I pay for my indy stuff but man...Raw and Smackdown too?!


[HIDE=350]http://watchwrestling.cc/[/HIDE]
:cudi


----------



## Groovemachine

Corey said:


> :cudi


My saviour! :flairdance


----------



## Corey

Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888481099860631554


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looking like Cole's final indy date


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889163359366631424


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Damn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888481099860631554


Take Tracy Williams out of that match and it's perfect to me. Riddle and Lee are awesome. Walter is a monster. And Williams is, OK I guess. Really looks like the odd man out here.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

AIW Absolution 12 Review 

1. Dominic Garrini vs. The Duke ***
2. Frankie Flynn vs PB Smoothe *1/2
3. Fans Bring the Weapons Lumberjack Match: Britt Baker vs. Swoggle ***
4. Eddie Kingston vs. "Filthy" Tom Lawlor ***1/2
5. Bull Rope Match: Ethan Page vs. Shawn Schultz (DUD)
6. Old School AIW vs. New School AIW ***1/2
7. Shayna Baszler vs. Mia Yim ***
8. Joey Janela vs. Alex Daniels **1/4
9. To Infinity & Beyond vs. Crazy Pain vs. NES vs. DJZ & Laredo Kid **
10. Tim Donst vs. Josh Prohibition vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Tracey Williams ***3/4

Really good show in front of a hot crowd ready to pay tribute to the recently passed owner Chandler Biggins. Unfortunately, the heat in the building eventually took a toll on the match quality and crowd interest. By the time the rematch from the tag match that I gave ****1/4 came, the wrestlers were slipping on the roaps and Flip Kendrick even had a freaky near death moment after botching a double moonsault to the floor. The effort was there, but the rematch didn't live up to the original due to it's sloppy nature. The main event was a really fun old school ECW style brawl, and the Eddie Kingston vs Tom Lawlor match was really good. Both of those guys disserve to be on the top of the indies right now. Hornswoggle also had the best match of his career outside of the WeeLC match. Overall, it was a pretty fun show full of wrestlers who you don't always see on every other indy! Definitely worth checking out if any of the matches interest you.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MrWrestlingFan said:


> 3. Fans Bring the Weapons Lumberjack Match: Britt Baker vs. Swoggle ***


Didn't Adam Cole pop up in this, how was that and how was it received ?


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Didn't Adam Cole pop up in this, how was that and how was it received ?


Essentially, Adam Cole played one of the lumberjacks who was wearing a lucha mask. He put on a thumbtack boot, teased superkicking Britt Baker (who is his irl girlfriend), then he unmasked and superkicked all the heels. It was a pretty cool reveal! It got a good reaction, but not an amazing one. On both of Adam Cole's appearances, he hasn't particularly clicked with the AIW crowd aside from the "Adam Cole, BAYBAY!" catchphrase. They can be really weird about what they react to, though. Space Monkey, a comedy wrestler, gets big reactions, while Tom Lawlor, an accomplished UFC fighter usually gets crickets. All in all, it was a really cool moment and a good twist, though. AIW is really good at paying off angles.


----------



## RKing85

considering the way the dollar is trending right now, my credit card is going to love/hate me come Black Friday! Above 80 cents for the first time since 2012.


----------



## Corey

FloSlam releasing a classic:


----------



## Concrete

Just up and releasing one of the great indie matches ever. Go Flo.

EDIT: Still not buying your service because you expensive as heck but you keep posting good free stuff please.


----------



## Corey

Stephan Bonnar is gonna try his hand at pro wrestling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892523009017356289


----------



## RKing85

the baseline of dream fight has been lowered apparently


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHAT THE F*CK DOES THIS MEAN ?!?! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894019247961239553


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man I like Lio Rush, but this is one of the worst things I have ever seen in a wrestling ring:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894025039791763456


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Man I like Lio Rush, but this is one of the worst things I have ever seen in a wrestling ring:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894025039791763456


I’ve grown to love independent wrestling in the past year, but I hate “super indy” bullshit like that. One good thing about him going to WWE is that we won’t have to see that again from him. And that’s not to say WWE is perfect in that regard either, but you at least don’t see THAT level of bullshit there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> Man I like Lio Rush, but this is one of the worst things I have ever seen in a wrestling ring:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894025039791763456


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

The fact that Joey Janela & Lio Rush thought this was a good idea.


----------



## Corey

AAW really loves putting their titles on lucha guys this year.  Would prefer Elgin to be the guy the took it from from Sami, but it looks like it'll be Fenix... unless they swerve us.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894234230057840640


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I didn’t know where to post this, so I am posting in here. Just watched GCW’s second Tournament of Survival, after getting a taste for blood through TOD16. 

Commentated seemingly by a Paul Bearer Paul Heyman hybrid and a drunk fan (who gets so shit wasted, half way through the show you can barely understand what he is saying through all the slurring and they actually remove him from the final [although the commentary also just stops part way through the final as well anyway]), I gotta say I didn’t think this was a very good show. I need to say in advance I am brand new to deathmatch wrestling and most of the wrestlers showcased here, so this is the perspective you’re getting. 

It seemed like the wrestlers were either selling their asses off, or legitimately getting fucked up, and whatever was the reality, it hurt the show more than it helped it. The visibly struggling wrestlers limped their way through any wrestling portions, badly, and blew almost all the big spots and here each botch is then repeated in slow motion and completely exposed if it isn’t already at the end of each match. Don’t get me wrong there is still some imaginative ultra violence dotted around in an overall sense but individually each match is honestly a little crappy. 

The only real match worth watching on the show leading into the final is the Semi as Takeda takes on Gage in a Light Tube match. Quite a simple stipulation compared to some of the craziness already attempted on this show but maybe that is why it works. It is a basic but solidly executed wrestling match, enhanced with the primal satisfaction of exploding lightubes. Yeah there are a few spots which are kinda stupid, like in the finish, but the execution of those spots is like silk so I was fully satisfied. And yeah Takeda taking the worst of the bumps kinda telegraphs Gage is going over, but that is just me being a smark. This kind of deathmatch works much better for me than basically all the other kinds on the card, which usually involved two broken looking guys dragging themselves through a series of disconnected, dangerous looking, spots with no real wrestling or actual psychology, until someone gets pinned. Usually out of nowhere and in completely unsatisfactory fashion. 

Speaking of the final, I know this match had some hype online and maybe because of a lack of emotional investment in the story as alluded to the commentary I don’t feel like it matched the hype but compared to some of the shit on this card, this wasn’t a horrendous way to go out. Both guys were obviously genuinely hurt (or selling their asses off) and gassed pretty much from the word go and while they didn’t blow any of the spots, the match really did crawl at times as the two men tried to find their composure and bearings to progress the match. This also made the superman booking of Gage at the end feel really stupid. 

Again I came away more impressed with the loser, than the victor, here. Tremont took some nasty fucking bumps, seemed to be practically haemorrhaging from the word go but still managed to pull off a really intense performance. Working real snug and just being such a hard bastard. You made this match, brother… brother!


----------



## sharkboy22

I looked at the line-up for this year's Tournament of Survival and decided to pass on it. I don't think they should have ever done a second tournament. There's no way they were going to top last year's. 

Also, that Rush/Janela spot is sooo bad. Wow. Richards/Edwards Final Battle '11 just got beat. I wouldn't have minded Janela pinning Rush and Rush kicking out at 1, but to just get up like that is so bush league.

On the subject of Lio Rush, what does everyone think about his PWG outings this year? I found them to be quite bad tbh. I found that he tried way too hard to play up to the PWG crowd and, in the end, it hurt the overall match. His attempts to be funny were poorly timed and they just weren't funny. The match with Keith Lee was him at his worst.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Looking for more recent deathmatch stuff to watch, I just watched Kings of the Crimson Masks from earlier in the year by Iwa-Mid South. I can’t really find anything about this show online but it had a card of familiar faces from TOD16 and every match had a crazy stipulation (on paper anyway) so I decided to dive in. 

I’d argue Kings of Crimson Masks is the worst deathmatch show I’ve seen so far but at the same time… not. I struggled for ages to articulate this because like the show isn’t nearly as botchy or (mostly in TOSII’s case) as miserable to watch as TOD16 or TOSII But at the same time, I think those two shows spoiled me. Both shows are crammed full of insane, heart in your throat, spots and sick fucking twisted ultra violence and while it is true that most of it is either botched, depressing, or both they still attempted it… by comparison the stuff attempted here just feels so tame. So flat. 

If you had asked me to watch this two months ago my stomach would have probably churned but now seeing guys go out and hit light tubes over one another for ten minutes, do a spot and then go home… it just doesn’t really do anything for me anymore. Not if there is nothing to go with it, anyway.

In terms of highlights, I liked SHLAK and Devon Moore’s individual performances in their separate matches and those bumps on the barbed wire shopping trolley from Claxton and Jimmy in their match and then that bump onto the scissor board in the main event were my bumps of the night. 

But yeah, you’d be much better off skipping this one. I sure hope King of the Deathmatches is better than this, I planned on watching that next.


----------



## SHIRLEY

:banderas


----------



## Pizzamorg

So thankfully King of The Deathmatches was not only nothing like Crimson Masks, it was also probably my favourite deathmatch show so far. The commentary had me laughing my ass off and the spots had me smiling from ear to ear. A lot has changed in the few months between these two shows too with guys getting brutally heckled during Crimson Masks having their crowds firmly behind them here which took a period of adjustment as I was watching these shows practically back to back.

Speaking of the first round as a whole first, mostly because I haven’t got a bad thing to say really, all four first round matches were phenomenal. Insane spots, imaginative weapons, more Jackass like tone than a Eli Roth like tone and all four matches were four way elimination rules so they could share out the bumps and risks which resulted in much smoother, less botchy, displays of ultra violent carnage while actually upping the number of spots and bumps, as matches between two guys can often be centred around just the one. 

Moving onto the semis, I am in two minds about the first one. I liked the idea of the barefoot gimmick, it was something a bit different, and some of the violence really had me wincing but the problem was that unlike the often cartoonish results of spots elsewhere in shows, they had almost no damage to show for what they were doing to each other here, which took a lot away from it. So did the finish too, which was just a regular submission. 

The second semi is the worst match of the night by comparison, it ends with a cool spot but the whole thing is really kinda flat and middle of the road compared to everything else. Maybe because RSP had to go straight into the Final they held back or something here, I dunno. 

Anyway, that final. This was near deathmatch perfection… until that finish. That Deep South Destroyer spot literally had me uncontrollably laughing like a child at Christmas it was so gleeful. Both guys were so fucked up, they’d been through so much in this match and throughout the show, RSP was literally wrapping his wounds in tape while JWM decided to remain crimson from head to toe and then landed this spot PERFECTLY...

But then the match just kept on going... 

And for why? Nothing really happens after that spot and it is over a few moments later. Both guys stumble about a bit, not really selling the spot just obviously getting legitimately kinda fucked up at this stage, they fight through and do a bit of superman no selling for a couple of basic strikes and then RSP beats JWM Murdoch with a regular wrestling move… oh. That is the end? Oh...

Up to those last couple of minutes though, this was my favourite deathmatch on this journey so far and favourite show all round, for sure. IWA!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG MAN ON THE SILVER MOUNTAIN*

Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/4*

Dezmond Xavier vs. Jake Crist vs. Jason Cade - *****

Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush - ***3/4*

The Unbreakable F’N Machines vs. War Machine - ***

Matt Sydal vs. Sami Callihan - ****

Jeff Cobb vs. Trent - ****1/2*

reDRagon vs. The Leaders of the New School - ***


---

*PWG PUSHIN FORWARD BACK*

Rey Horus vs. Sammy Guevara - ***

The Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. The Young Bucks - ***

Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush vs. Trent - *****

Dave Crist vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Jake Crist vs. Sami Callihan - *****

Ricochet vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/2*

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor - *****1/4*

Both were far from the best PWG shows that I've seen, but both had their bright spots - in particular the Pushin Forward Back main event was absolutely outstanding.​


----------



## sharkboy22

PWG in 2017 has been pretty lackluster but I thought ReDragon vs LDRS was a great match. Heel ZSJ is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone watch this years Carnage Cup? I started watching it yesterday. The commentary is awful. Only made it about an hour in. Will probably post a full review of it whenever I finish it, but I gotta say Colt 45 vs. Adam Beuller was way better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I know I wasn’t a big fan of ToSII but I was surprised by how few, recent, deathmatch shows there really is to catch up on. I guess this kind of stuff just often isn’t big enough to be filmed and sold and so I headed back to GCW as they have a few shows from this year which are readily available, starting with this New Face of WAR show. 

I have to say, I thought this show was pretty good. There were plenty of problems all over the card, seemingly as usual, but the three matches sandwiched in the middle of the card were all excellent. You’ve got the awesomely entertaining “Ultraviolent War” which marks SHLAK’s GCW debut against Markus Crane. The finish was genius on this, too. Then you had the “Tattoo Nightmare” match which admittedly took a while to get going but G-Raver and Viking are two sick, twisted, fucks in the best possible way. Then we had the War of Glass match between Jimmy Lloyd and Connor Claxton which was quite botchy but whenever anything went wrong, they didn’t skip a beat in making the most of it and pushing forwards. It was really violent and really intense, with some brutal bumps and some spots that were just grim in the best possible way. Honestly the Vikings v Vagrants match wasn’t horrible either but by that point in the show I was getting a bit burnt out by it all if I’m being honest. 

Then, the main event…. which I skimmed through, honestly. Haven’t heard much good about this online and it is part of a series of matches I have no context for. Worst of all though was the fact that it was a Last Man Standing match, as in mostly a regular hardcore match with a heavy emphasis on wrestling, after the meat of the show was deathmatch stuff. Very odd.


----------



## sharkboy22

G-Raver and Jimmy Lloyd are two of the worst things to happen to wrestling within recent times. G-Raver botches every damn thing, is very sloppy and just looks reckless to be in the ring with. His match with Jeff Cannonball at this year's TOD was by far the worst match on the card and what was that stupid spot he was even trying to attempt on the top rope?

Jimmy Lloyd just comes off as a total mark in everything he does. He's just the flavour of the month. He is a promoter's dream. A stupid kid who will do anything for his 15 minutes of fame. He's like Joey Janela, minus the talent.


----------



## Pizzamorg

sharkboy22 said:


> G-Raver and Jimmy Lloyd are two of the worst things to happen to wrestling within recent times. G-Raver botches every damn thing, is very sloppy and just looks reckless to be in the ring with. His match with Jeff Cannonball at this year's TOD was by far the worst match on the card and what was that stupid spot he was even trying to attempt on the top rope?


I haven't had much exposure to Jimmy Lloyd, so no comment on him but I do agree to an extent with G-Raver. I thought he was good here but he has featured in every other Deathmatch show I believe and has consistently been one of the worst things about each show thanks to his try hard approach but in reality sloppy execution. The best thing he did outside of this was take that piledriver from Cannonball onto those cinderblocks and light tubes at TOD16. How on Earth G-Raver, who is so reckless, took that bump without dying is beyond me. But well done, brother brother.


----------



## Even Flow

I thought Davey Richards was retiring? Which is why he asked for his GFW release..

Because I just read Gabe's booked him for EVOLVE 92 & 93.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> I thought Davey Richards was retiring? Which is why he asked for his GFW release..
> 
> Because I just read Gabe's booked him for EVOLVE 92 & 93.


Makes no sense right?  I read that myself and was a bit surprised.

Thatcher is done with EVOLVE as well btw. Forgot to post that last week.


----------



## Concrete

sharkboy22 said:


> G-Raver and Jimmy Lloyd are two of the worst things to happen to wrestling within recent times. G-Raver botches every damn thing, is very sloppy and just looks reckless to be in the ring with. His match with Jeff Cannonball at this year's TOD was by far the worst match on the card and what was that stupid spot he was even trying to attempt on the top rope?
> 
> Jimmy Lloyd just comes off as a total mark in everything he does. He's just the flavour of the month. He is a promoter's dream. A stupid kid who will do anything for his 15 minutes of fame. He's like Joey Janela, minus the talent.


Jimmy Lloyd is a GIFT to pro wrestling for the reasons stated. Total mark that wears the fact that he was an early 2000's indie geek PROUDLY on his sleeve. Everything he does looks wild and like he is trying to rip something from a VHS he watched as a kid. Lots of indie wrestlers today feel like bad, 3rd generation iterations of that formula where the plot has been lost. Lloyd went to the source and does stupid stuff the way stupid stuff was meant to be done. 

Also he has pudge which gets him over in my book.


----------



## sXeMope

Pizzamorg said:


> So I know I wasn’t a big fan of ToSII but I was surprised by how few, recent, deathmatch shows there really is to catch up on. I guess this kind of stuff just often isn’t big enough to be filmed and sold and so I headed back to GCW as they have a few shows from this year which are readily available, starting with this New Face of WAR show.


I don't know what you've seen, but I feel like there's been a lot more deathmatch stuff in the last few years. This year alone, you had Carnage Cup, TOD, TOS2, KOTDM, Survival of The Sickest, and we've got VOW Lords Of Anarchy (Flies under the radar, but its a good little tournament that improves every year), NGI2 which is sure to be something different at the very least, and IWA Mid South is having a Double Death this year.

GCW is always a good show from what I've seen. Late 2016/2017 has been their time. It reminds me of the old CZW days.




sharkboy22 said:


> G-Raver and Jimmy Lloyd are two of the worst things to happen to wrestling within recent times. G-Raver botches every damn thing, is very sloppy and just looks reckless to be in the ring with. His match with Jeff Cannonball at this year's TOD was by far the worst match on the card and what was that stupid spot he was even trying to attempt on the top rope?
> 
> Jimmy Lloyd just comes off as a total mark in everything he does. He's just the flavour of the month. He is a promoter's dream. A stupid kid who will do anything for his 15 minutes of fame. He's like Joey Janela, minus the talent.


I like G-Raver, but I see what you mean. He could be better in the ring, but his recklessness is almost the reason I like him so much. Kind of reminds me of Thumbtack Jack in some ways. 

Disagree with you about Lloyd though. You are right, but I think he has a future in the business. When I think of the "promoters dream" type of guy I think of Spidar Boodrow and John Rare. Two guys who've never done anything of relevance, suck in the ring, and just look like shit and never seem to improve in any way. Lloyd is putting effort in, and GCW calls him "The New Face Of Ultraviolence" so I think he'll be a big player in a few years once he gets some experience under his belt.


----------



## Pizzamorg

sXeMope said:


> I don't know what you've seen, but I feel like there's been a lot more deathmatch stuff in the last few years. This year alone, you had Carnage Cup, TOD, TOS2, KOTDM, Survival of The Sickest, and we've got VOW Lords Of Anarchy (Flies under the radar, but its a good little tournament that improves every year), NGI2 which is sure to be something different at the very least, and IWA Mid South is having a Double Death this year.
> 
> GCW is always a good show from what I've seen. Late 2016/2017 has been their time. It reminds me of the old CZW days.


I got the Carnage Cup lined up, I've seen TOD, TOS and KOTDM from this year. I had VOW LoA lined up but heard really bad things so I dropped it. I'll have to look up the other three.


----------



## sXeMope

Pizzamorg said:


> I got the Carnage Cup lined up, I've seen TOD, TOS and KOTDM from this year. I had VOW LoA lined up but heard really bad things so I dropped it. I'll have to look up the other three.


LOA '15 was kind of the shits and just felt bland. I don't recall if I ever finished '16 but it was good from what I remember. VOW is a neat little fed when they do deathmatches. WV Death Matches and Zero Fucks Given are both good shows from what I remember.

They also have Deranged returning sometime later this year.


----------



## Concrete

The more I watch WALTER the more I think that he is one of the best wrestlers on the planet and someone that when we reevaluate indie workers from this time period we will be astonished that he wasn't viewed as one of the great wrestlers of the period. 

Go and watch Dijak vs. WALTER by the way. Flawed match because of the structure but the content of the match surely didn't lack any oomph. Feel free to watch Wheeler YUTA vs. Rory Gulak from that show for a sub-5 minute fun time grapple fest. Finish was particular lovely.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Once again, wasn’t really sure where to post this but this thread basically seems to be my home on this forum for the vast array of wrestling I watch that weirdly has no specific home on this forum. 

So what is this post about? Well because I didn’t necessarily have any clear schedule as to which wrestling shows to watch next, I figured I’d go back over 2017 to revisit and discover anew one my favourite wrestling discoveries this year… Matt Riddle. The dude, so new to this game, may as well be considered a prodigy. His charisma and the way in which his MMA background is worked into a style of near unparalleled intensity and just the level of polish in his performance that makes it seem like he must have been doing this for decades, make him one of my favourite guys to watch. 

So, obviously, our 2017 Journey starts with January. I picked out three matches one of which I had seen and two I hadn’t. The first being his match at Rev Pro High Stakes which remains one of my matches of the year, then Evolve 76 where Riddle faces the ACH in his Evolve debut and decided I’d close out the month with a match of his against Brian Cage in the hot indy promotion “Beyond” which I’ve heard of, but know fuck all about. 

Speaking of RevPro first, this is match as intense and physical as they come, worked more like a shoot than a regular wrestling match as the legit MMA backgrounds of both men is fully utilised. There is a heavy focus on a technical ground game and stiff strikes with next to no actual “conventional pro wrestling” on display here, save for the odd moment for a bit of flavour. I love how Shibata doesn’t shake Riddle’s hand at the start but then shows so much respect for him at the end after he has earned it, even in a losing effort. Awesome.

Speaking of Evolve, I hadn’t actually seen this match before as I don’t really follow Evolve (they usually have great looking cards but bad reviews from fans so I never bothered) and honestly this was a weird experience for me. Up until this point I had only really seen Riddle wrestle guys like him and on paper seeing someone really take Riddle out of his comfort zone sounds exciting. A clash of styles can create fireworks, however… this wasn’t one of those occasions. Whether by design or just the reality of it, Riddle was outclassed for the majority of this match and I really don’t think he deserved to go over. It often felt like ACH was visibly holding back to try and work a match with Riddle but then when ACH let loose a little, Riddle was left in the dust. There were some standout moments for both guys individually but as a whole the match was lacking for me. 

Then finally Beyond, not only have I never seen this match but I’ve never seen anything from this promotion before. What the fuck is this venue? Anyway, this match is AWESOME. Yeah you could call it a cliche indy style match with its no nonsense machine gun pace (it runs under ten minutes) with next to zero psychology but was I entertained? Fuck. Yes. Best described as an explosion, this match is constant displays of ridiculous feats of strength and each high spot leads into a high impact move which leads into another high spot. These guys must have needed a long nap by the time this was over. Cage and Riddle are perfect for one another. I guess by conventional standards this wasn’t a masterpiece or whatever but I’d sooner take something this entertaining over another forty plus minute New Japan marquee match.


----------



## RKing85

WALTER is going to be a fan favorite at BOLA.


----------



## sXeMope

Local fed announced they're bringing in Tommy Dreamer. Anyone ever been to a show he's on? Looking to know what he typically offers in terms of merch and his pricing to get an idea of how much I should bring with me.


----------



## Pizzamorg

sXeMope said:


> Anyone watch this years Carnage Cup? I started watching it yesterday. The commentary is awful. Only made it about an hour in. Will probably post a full review of it whenever I finish it, but I gotta say Colt 45 vs. Adam Beuller was way better than I expected it to be.


Just watched the opening G-Raver match and it was fucking HORRIBLE (and not in the good way), gonna watch some more of the show but I hardly feel hype.


----------



## sXeMope

Pizzamorg said:


> Just watched the opening G-Raver match and it was fucking HORRIBLE (and not in the good way), gonna watch some more of the show but I hardly feel hype.


I like G-Raver and Dale, but the match was pretty bleh to me. I feel like it would have been better if they had a good stip. 

The whole show was rather tame tbh, when you compare it to other Carnage Cup shows. There's no -big spot- as there has been in the last few years. Spidar and Rare managed to put on 3 absolutely awful matches. Adam Beuller vs. Colt 45 was probably my favorite match of the show.


----------



## Pizzamorg

sXeMope said:


> I like G-Raver and Dale, but the match was pretty bleh to me. I feel like it would have been better if they had a good stip.
> 
> The whole show was rather tame tbh, when you compare it to other Carnage Cup shows. There's no -big spot- as there has been in the last few years. Spidar and Rare managed to put on 3 absolutely awful matches. Adam Beuller vs. Colt 45 was probably my favorite match of the show.


I think I might give it a skip, then.


----------



## RKing85

there has been 0 talk about King of Trios this weekend. Anywhere. On the whole internet.


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> there has been 0 talk about King of Trios this weekend. Anywhere. On the whole internet.


To be completely honest, I forget Chikara even exists sometimes. :lol That whole "break" they took or whatever it was that actually happened was terrible for business imo.

BUT, I did see this on Facebook the other and was gonna share it... but obviously I forgot. 

Was Travis Banks scheduled to be on the show at one point? Thought he was but idr. House Throwback catches my eye here.


----------



## Platt

Travis pulled out to do BOLA. Was tempted to go to the shows but the ticket prices were too high.


----------



## Groovemachine

Same, I was tempted to check it out as it's only a few hours from me, but I'm only available for Night One tonight, and I prefer the idea of a few singles matches thrown in. Would have loved to see Night 2 with Quack's match against Kidd.


----------



## Platt

If the reviews are good I might pop down to Sunday show since I can do that one without a hotel.


----------



## Corey

AAW turning into another Lucha promotion.  Happy for Fenix though. Still think it should've been Elgin... but good for Fenix.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903660431868403713
------------------

Also, the top matches were announced for EVOLVE 92 and 93 later this month. Idk how I feel about Davey Richards these days but he hasn't been that bad this year and that 93 lineup looks super interesting. Did Fred Yehi get signed to NXT or something?

*EVOLVE 92 - September 22nd, Detroit*
*
EVOLVE Championship Match*
Zack Sabre Jr. defends vs. Davey Richards

*Grudge Tag Team Match*
WWN Champion Matt Riddle & Keith Lee vs. Chris Dickinson & Jaka

*Special Tag Team Attraction – Non-Title*
EVOLVE Tag Team Champions James Drake & Anthony Henry vs. Ethan Page & ACH

*EVOLVE 93 - September 23rd, Chicago*

*WWN Championship Match – Anything Goes*
Matt Riddle defends vs. Tracy Williams with Stokely Hathaway

*Bonus Main Event*
Keith Lee vs. Davey Richards

*Non-Title Special Challenge Match*
EVOLVE Champion Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Fred Yehi


----------



## RKing85

the problem with Sami/Fenix is that the stipulation made the end result to obvious. Fenix wasn't going to lose his mask in front of 500 fans in Ohio.

My prediction for the KOT finals is Calimari (their home venue) and Strong Style (because look at their roster. duh)


----------



## Concrete

King of Trios looks incredible and potentially could be the tournament of the year based on the lineup. So freaking excited to watch some of these bouts and how the unknowns come into play. Great platform for someone like Whitewolf and Bodyslam.


----------



## RKing85

some of those teams I have never in my life heard of. I guess one of the teams is from a Danish promotion, and another is from a Spanish promotion. Good exposure for them if they are halfway decent.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> the problem with Sami/Fenix is that the stipulation made the end result to obvious. Fenix wasn't going to lose his mask in front of 500 fans in Ohio.
> 
> My prediction for the KOT finals is Calimari (their home venue) and Strong Style (because look at their roster. duh)


AAW is in Chicago. AIW is Ohio 

I had a similar thought process tbh. Part of me felt like it was possible for Fenix to lose though. I haven't been keeping up on AAW but I know they've been feuding for like, a year and I've seen Fenix call AAW his home. He doesn't really have a home in Mexico anymore so I could have seen him unmasking for AAW. Saw him winning as the (far) more likely outcome though.


----------



## Corey

These two could be some spotty fun:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904855907917582337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904865498617319424
And this wacky lookin star-studded tag match:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904896147927511041


----------



## sXeMope

Trying to get rid of some of my DVDs. Figured I'd post here in case there was any interest.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112561457374

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112561456627


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*IWC Adam Cole BAYBAY DVD:*










The DVD starts off with a nice little heelish promo from Cole.

- *Adam Cole vs. Justin Idol, The Road to Super Indy X - May 27th, 2011* *(***)*

- *Adam Cole vs. Jason Gory, Super Indy X - June 18th, 2011* *(*** 1/4)*

- *Adam Cole vs. El Generico, Super Indy X - June 18th, 2011** (*** 3/4)*

Not as good as their PWG match but still very fun. Cool to think we'll see this match in WWE one day.

- *Adam Cole returns to IWC, Aftershock 2: The Road to Super Indy - May 13th, 2017* 

Awesome return, he got a great pop. And the crowd basically begged for him to enter Super Indy 16.

- *Adam Cole vs. DJZ, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(*** 1/4)*

- *Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(****)*

The BayBay v. The Bad Boy !

- *Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(**** 3/4)*

Indy match of the year for me, nuff said.

- *Adam Cole vs. John McChesney, Threat Level Midnight* *(*** 1/4)*

A match that was going really well until McChesney injured his shoulder on a springboard leg drop and was really unprofessional about it. I get it he was hurt but he didn't try to cover it up at all and they went right into the finish making it really obvious.​
*Overall - 7/10* Some might go higher than me on this but I had already seen all but 3 matches so maybe that affected my rating. Still for what it is, it's a nice little compilation.


----------



## SHIRLEY

:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *IWC Adam Cole BAYBAY DVD:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DVD starts off with a nice little heelish promo from Cole.
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. Justin Idol, The Road to Super Indy X - May 27th, 2011* *(***)*
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. Jason Gory, Super Indy X - June 18th, 2011* *(*** 1/4)*
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. El Generico, Super Indy X - June 18th, 2011** (*** 3/4)*
> 
> Not as good as their PWG match but still very fun. Cool to think we'll see this match in WWE one day.
> 
> - *Adam Cole returns to IWC, Aftershock 2: The Road to Super Indy - May 13th, 2017*
> 
> Awesome return, he got a great pop. And the crowd basically begged for him to enter Super Indy 16.
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. DJZ, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(*** 1/4)*
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(****)*
> 
> The BayBay v. The Bad Boy !
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham, Super Indy 16 - June 10th, 2017* *(**** 3/4)*
> 
> Indy match of the year for me, nuff said.
> 
> - *Adam Cole vs. John McChesney, Threat Level Midnight* *(*** 1/4)*
> 
> A match that was going really well until McChesney injured his shoulder on a springboard leg drop and was really unprofessional about it. I get it he was hurt but he didn't try to cover it up at all and they went right into the finish making it really obvious.​
> *Overall - 7/10* Some might go higher than me on this but I had already seen all but 3 matches so maybe that affected my rating. Still for what it is, it's a nice little compilation.


Has IWC's production quality improved at all? I bought a show a few years ago and the quality was so bad I ended up not even watching more than 1 match or so


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

sXeMope said:


> Has IWC's production quality improved at all? I bought a show a few years ago and the quality was so bad I ended up not even watching more than 1 match or so


Oh hell yeah, their videos are crispy.


----------



## Corey

Another big indy tournament happening next month. Should I even get my hopes up for an Elgin win with that first round opponent? :/










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908499616404000769


----------



## sharkboy22

Can't believe GCW did Matt Riddle vs Nick Fucking Gage. Matt Riddle is my wrestler of the year because, not only can he go, he's willing to go with just about anyone in the industry. He had a crazy match with Tank at the SCI this year and let's not forget the barbed wire match with Tremont in Beyond. I wish he had gotten into wrestler 10 years ago. Who knows how many more great matches he would have under his belt by now. Imagine matches like Riddle vs Danielson or Riddle vs Generico.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh hell yeah!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909477582197940225


----------



## Pizzamorg

I’ve never watched a full King of Trios before but since this one is in Wolverhampton and features loads of top guys from the British indy scene, I decided to check out Night One of the 2017 rendition. 

Overall night one was a fun if mostly unremarkable show, lots of car crash matches with little psychology and just lots of sprint action often worked a little too obviously safety conscious for my liking, it can make matches feel a little clunky at times, but if you want to see a bunch of teams go out and do loads of crazy moves then this is your show. 

I basically watched this for BSS and CCK and from BSS, I got one of the best performances I have ever seen from them and from CCK with late stand in Elijah, I got a solid performance. 

One thing I do have to ask though, does FCP have a measles outbreak? And if they do, why are they letting people continue to wrestle? Surely it is going to be spread to basically everyone in this building? 

Will probably try and watch Night Two and Three over the next week or so.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I didn’t expect to have a chance to watch through Night Two of KOT2017 today but in the end I did… so here are my thoughts. (so many guys with measles now surely this shit ain’t safe)

Holy shit… British Strong Style ladies and gentlemen. Is this the best match BSS have ever worked?! This match took all the best parts of the first two days of KOT with its high energy pace, as the two highly charismatic teams all showed off their chemistry and synergy but this time no one was working visibly safe, everyone lived up the Strong Style ideal and it was just so damn good. 

Sadly this same show sees the end of #CCK’s King of Trios run. It was a solid match though, if not a little sloppy and botchy at times. It was weird, the two teams could show so much chemistry and then a second later a basic sequence would go visibly wrong. But yeah, overall, a lot of fun, it had good energy throughout. 

I also wanna shoutout that really cool World of Sport style match between Johnny Kidd and Mike Quackenbush who both came out of retirement for this special occasion. Yeah it was a shame they had Kidd pinned clean in the middle of the ring in seconds after the reset and style change at the end but Kidd is in absolutely incredible shape given he has been retired for at least a year now, after a forty or so year long career. He put on a masterclass in the crisp and smooth chain wrestling of yesteryear. Not a great match or anything when compared by modern indy standards and expectation but the novelty of this for the Wolverhampton crowd was nice.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Game Over, Man!
(April 21, 2017)*

Rey Fenix vs Lio Rush **1/4

Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle **

Jeff Cobb vs Keith Lee *1/2

Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly ***

War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) vs The Young Bucks **1/2

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Dick Togo **1/2

Reseda Street Fight
Chuck Taylor vs Marty Scurll ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Death Before Dishonor XV*

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. The Kingdom - *****

Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll - ******

Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez - *****

Bullet Club vs. Bully Ray & The Briscoes - ****1/4*

KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King - ****

Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young - ****1/2*

The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns - *****

Cody Rhodes vs. Minoru Suzuki - ****1/2*

Really good show!​


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913437410192773123
So apparently Page is gone from Evolve. Shame, I enjoy him when I got a chance to watch Evolve. Not the best wrestler but a funny, entertaining guy.


----------



## Platt

7 day free leech on everything at XWT.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Head Like A Cole
(May 19, 2017)*

Keith Lee vs Trevor Lee **1/2

The Chosen Bros vs reDragon ***1/4

Michael Elgin vs Shane Strickland **1/2

Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole **1/2

Lio Rush vs Mark Haskins *3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship - Texas Tornado Spotfest Match*
Lucha Brothers (Rey Fénix & Penta El Zero M) (c) vs The Young Bucks **

*PWG World Championship*
Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs Trent? ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913437410192773123
> So apparently Page is gone from Evolve. Shame, I enjoy him when I got a chance to watch Evolve. Not the best wrestler but a funny, entertaining guy.


 Aw, man I enjoyed watching him in EVOLVE. Him and Riddle were my favorites. Thought he should've held the title, for sure. I hope to see him PWG, think he could have one helluva run there.


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> Aw, man I enjoyed watching him in EVOLVE. Him and Riddle were my favorites. Thought he should've held the title, for sure. I hope to see him PWG, think you could have one helluva run there.


From what I've seen, it's kind of a shame he and Keith Lee have not been an Evolve or WWN Champion yet. I don't know what Page will do next. Don't see him in NXT/WWE. But I wouldn't mind him in ROH.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> From what I've seen, it's kind of a shame he and Keith Lee have not been an Evolve or WWN Champion yet. I don't know what Page will do next. Don't see him in NXT/WWE. But I wouldn't mind him in ROH.


I still think Lee's the one who'll beat Riddle for WWN Champ, as soon as he finds his "mean streak". 

As for Page, he seems like he'd be a great heel PWG Champ. Never thought of him being in ROH :hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> I still think Lee's the one who'll beat Riddle for WWN Champ, as soon as he finds his "mean streak".
> 
> As for Page, he seems like he'd be a great heel PWG Champ. Never thought of him being in ROH :hmmm


I hope so, Lee is the #1 reason I got into Evolve and outside of Riddle, has evolved into their biggest star. No offense to ZSJ.

ROH isn't 100% work rate like it may have been at one time. A guy like Page who can work well enough and is entertaining should work. And yes, he'd work perfectly in ROH with his touch of comedy.


----------



## Platt

Don't think he was too happy with his last ROH run but it's probably been long enough to give it another shot.


----------



## TD Stinger

Platt said:


> Don't think he was too happy with his last ROH run but it's probably been long enough to give it another shot.


Oh, I never knew he was in ROH before. But then again I never heard the name Ethan Page before 2017.


----------



## Platt

He wasn't there long and they had him change his name after the first few matches, he was Ethan Gabriel Owens for most of the run. I'd given up on ROH by then so had no idea myself till I listened to his SMV shoot.


----------



## sXeMope

Page has always been fairly negative when he talks about his ROH experience from what I've heard. Would be surprised to see him back there. With that being said, the fact that they didn't do more with him and Josh Alexander is mind blowing to me.

And to a further extent, the fact that no company will go through the legal route to bring Josh Alexander into the US is mind blowing.


----------



## RKing85

Legit had no idea Ethan had ever worked ROH until reading this thread 5 seconds ago.


----------



## Platt




----------



## TD Stinger

@Corey, @NastyYaffa, @DGenerationMC

So, what do you make of that?

Edit: Since the embed doesn't seem to be working, here's the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQvymMSST9Q

Double Edit: Ok, neither of them are working, LOL. Anyways, Evolve Wrestling just put a cryptic video on their Youtube saying "Evolve. The End."


----------



## Corey

This is what you're looking for. Not sure what it's about but maybe Gabe is leaving or they're branching into a different promotion?


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, @NastyYaffa, @DGenerationMC
> 
> So, what do you make of that?


Well, Gabe did say they're going into a "transition period". I assume they'll be a more transparent feeder system for WWE, possibly get on The Network with a new name.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> This is what you're looking for. Not sure what it's about but maybe Gabe is leaving or they're branching into a different promotion?


Thank you. I could not get the damn thing to embed.



DGenerationMC said:


> Well, Gabe did say they're going into a "transition period". I assume they'll be a more transparent feeder system for WWE, possibly get on The Network with a new name.


I could see this as well. All I'll say is that this allows for a certain someone that will make NXT "bask in his glory" in the near future, I won't complain.


----------



## RKing85

BOLA starts shipping on Tuesday


----------



## Pizzamorg

Finally got around to watching the last day of King of Trios. 

Was that injury that mean BSS had no Semi real? Fuck me, what are the chances if it was, you had one job Frightmare. Speaking of the final though, it was a bit of a car crash… and in the bad way this time, but the synergy and psychology between BSS was put on full display here as CHIKARA let them be absolute bastards and it really added to the match that Quackenbush seemed to get so into the match during his commentary in hilariously biased fashion, what did he call Pete Dunne, “a piece of human garbage”… brilliant. It was also a surprise BBS won given the way they were positioned in the match, I was so sure Sendai Girls as the babyfaces would fight from under and win the day.

I did also watch the Tag Team Gauntlet match which was a lot better on paper than it was in execution. While #CCK got a good showcase here, the Gauntlet itself was undermined by the fact that they seemed in such a rush to get through it. Over in what felt like a flash, lots of teams basically came in, did a double team move or two and then were eliminated unceremoniously which does nothing for anyone. What baffles even further is the rule set, the trios tournament seemingly has different rules to the regular tag matches to make things as confusing as possible from the outset but then as you listen to Quackenbush ring off the convoluted rules surrounding this, it is hard to concentrate on anything. You need to win the whole Gauntlet, have picked up three wins during it and one of which is the Tag Team Champs, in order to finish this with a Tag Title opportunity? Who came up with this shit? 

Now this is all over, I have to be honest in saying I won’t be seeking out more CHIKARA. I hear it has really good storytelling but it is way too goofy for my tastes, the only guys who have really left any impression on me after all this are probably the Throwbacks. Don’t get me wrong, they are goofy as all hell too but man are they talented but I am still not unhappy for watching these sets of shows, as I got some of the best stuff I’ve ever seen from BSS and #CCK out of it too. If you are a fan of those guys, I recommend this highly.


----------



## RKing85

BOLA in stock and shipping over at highspots


----------



## FITZ

Actually watched the first night of BOLA 2016 today. Made me wish I did a better job of following indy wrestling. There's some guys on that card that are really good and I've only seen wrestle a few matches. The fact that I've seen like 5 total Jeff Cobb matches is shameful. 

I gave Highspots my $10 to see if I can turn things around and start watching more wrestling for a month.


----------



## RKing85

oh, I too wish I had the time to watch way more wrestling than I do. Just life prevents me from doing so.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BIG MIKE at it again with the big match ups:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919675085316902912


----------



## SHIRLEY

Some quick recommendations:

*EVOLVE 95*
Jason Kincaid vs. Austin Theory w/Priscilla Kelly
Keith Lee vs. Darby Allin
Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle

*Beyond 'Far Beyond'*
Martin Stone vs. JT Dunn
Dickinson & Jaka vs. Amityville Project
Joey Janela w/Penelope Ford vs. AR Fox


----------



## Concrete

This is for the Powerbomb.tv Independent Championship. Finals of a North American wide tournament to crown the inaugural champion. Was there live and it was stellar. Hope you some of you take a chance on it. Gresham is one of the best around and Joey feels like a dude that should be breaking out every time I see him go.


----------



## Corey

Another free match for anyone interested:


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926501571084603392
Just saw this :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926501571084603392
> Just saw this :sodone


AAW continues to knock it out of the park. Gotta start watching their shows. Looks like Sami has been a great fixture on top of the promotion.


----------



## RKing85

How is everyone's Black Friday wish lists coming along?


----------



## Platt

PWG winter sale is on https://t.co/cOB9gEfw7m BOLA not included


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure it will get included right at the end like in years past.


----------



## Even Flow

I ordered BOLA separately last year, as I couldn't wait. And to be honest, I really need to catch up big time with PWG. I haven't watched a show in forever.

Ordered my 5 DVD's. If BOLA gets added at some point, someone tag me please.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm so far behind on PWG, I feel like even if I did have the funds available to buy a bundle or two, I wouldn't. BOLA 2014 was the last show I remember watching.


----------



## RKing85

I got two bundles. The 7 events after 2016 BOLA, then 3 random events from 08/09ish to complete my 10.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> I'm so far behind on PWG, I feel like even if I did have the funds available to buy a bundle or two, I wouldn't. BOLA 2014 was the last show I remember watching.


ASW 11: Night 1 from 2015 was the last show I watched :lol


----------



## Platt

Now I don't feel as bad for being 5 shows behind.


----------



## RKing85

ROH Black Friday sale is live


----------



## Platt

RF Sale







Nice to see HOH finally included in a sale but I'm that far behind now I'm not sure I can be bothered trying to catch up.

Highspots have theirs up as well 








WWN Sale is live. 50% off everything inc PWG so a better deal than PWG themselves or HS if you need any of the older shows they have stocked. Also 10 new Evolve shows released including 3 of the missing shows 20-22.


----------



## Even Flow

Really tempted to order Shimmer 76-79 from Highspots.

I haven't ordered anything from Highspots in years.


----------



## Platt

Add SMV to the sales










My poor bank balance.


----------



## hgr423

Hello - I made my first 5 for 40 order this year.


----------



## RKing85

what did you get?


----------



## sXeMope

Watched "The Trade" a couple of days ago. For those unaware, It's a documentary/film put together by CZW legend "Sick" Nick Mondo. It's an inside look at deathmatch wrestling to some extent, but it's also somewhat of a biography on Matt Burns, the man behind the Nick Mondo character. His early life, what lead him down the path he did, and the struggle of living knowing what his actions have inspired others to do, and eventually in a way it shows him coming to terms with everything.

It contains a lot of interviews with some cinematic shots thrown in as well, and they really help you understand the struggle for lack of as better term, he goes through because of his past. They really make this stand out compared to any other documentary. They tell a better story than the interviews in my opinion. Shots of him living his life, but something begins bothering him. One of my favorite scenes in the movie has to be like, 3/4 of the way through. Voices can be heard saying "Don't make me do this". We see "Nick Mondo" be brought back to live and as he passes a mirror, you see his eyes are closed. It's a simple enough scene, but when you take it all in it's an incredibly powerful shot that conveys his feelings towards that part of his life.

Fantastic film. Definitely worth the time to sit down and watch.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

AIW Hell on Earth 13 Review

1. Matt Justice vs Shawn Schultz **
2. Magnum CK vs PB Smoothe **3/4
3. Ethan Page vs Dominic Garrini ***
4. Team Justice vs No Consequences ***
5. Louis Lyndon vs ****** Loco ***
6. "Filthy" Tom Lawlor vs Tracy Williams ***1/2
7. Jimmy Jacobs vs Colt Cababa ***
8. To Infinity and Beyond (c) vs Young Studs vs Jollyville Fuck Its **1/2
9. Jody Fleisch vs Matt Cross vs Laredo Kid vs DJZ ****
10. Street Fight: Nick Gage vs Tim Donst (c) ****

This is a really fun watch and a great show if you want to check out what AIW is. Over all I think the card could have benefited from maybe 2 matches being cut as it does feel too long and loses the crowd in the middle. They really come back hot for the end though as the last 2 matches are really great. Jody Fleisch was absolutely amazing live and this was his first match in the US in over 15 years. The street fight while showing signs of ultraviolence was more of an epic brawl that has been built up for years now. It felt like the two guys genuinely hated eachother and it had a vibe that is a bit of a lost art in modern wrestling. This was a really good show for AIW and I would recommend giving it a watch.

Rating: 7.25 out of 10.


----------



## Platt

Didn't go as crazy as last year with my Black Friday spending set myself a limit at each store and ended up skipping RF completely. Only thing I didn't get that I wanted was PWG, I was at my limit for HS and BOLA/ASW weren't in the sale anyway. Just have to hope one or both weekends get added to PWGs sale before it ends.



Spoiler: Orders



Evolve 20 (BD)
Evolve 21 (BD)
Evolve 22 (BD)
Evolve 72 (BD)
Evolve 73 (BD)
Evolve 74 (BD)
Evolve 75 (BD)
Evolve 76 (BD)
Evolve 77 (BD)
Evolve 78 (BD)
Evolve 79 (BD)
Evolve 80 (BD)
Evolve 81 (BD)
WWN Supershow Mercury Rising 2017 Evolve vs Progress (BD)

BAR Wrestling 2 (BD)
BAR Wrestling 3 (BD)
BAR Wrestling 4 (BD)
BAR Wrestling 5 (BD)
BAR Wrestling 6 (BD)
WrestleCon 2017 Womens Super Show (BD)
WrestleCon 2017 Super Show (BD)
I'm With Spud... Swoggle
I'm With Spud... Abyss
I'm With Spud... Mark Haskins
I'm With Spud... Jimmy Havoc
Diva Diaries With Thunder Rosa
Hitting The Highspots - Darby Allin

GCW Nick Gage Invitational II (BD)
Best On The Indies SeXXXy Eddy
AAW Seize The Day (BD)
AAW Rise Of The Dragon (BD)
AAW Jim Lynam Memorial Tournament Night 1 (BD)
AAW Jim Lynam Memorial Tournament Night 2 (BD)
WWR Adios Aurora (BD)
Beyond Wrestling Go With The Flow
IWA:MS Volcano Girls (BD)
AIW Cool As Ice

ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2015 Night 1
ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2015 Night 2
ROH Road To Final Battle
ROH Final Battle 2015
ROH Supercard Of Honor X Day 1
ROH Supercard Of Honor X Day 2
ROH Reach For The Sky Tour Liverpool
ROH Reach For The Sky Tour Leicester
ROH Reach For The Sky Tour London
ROH Final Battle 2016
ROH Supercard Of Honor XI
ROH War Of The Worlds UK 2017 Edinburgh
ROH War Of The Worlds UK 2017 Liverpool
ROH War Of The Worlds UK 2017 London
ROH Young Bucks Superkick Party 2 (2)
ROH Adam Cole Bay Bay (3)

PCW/ROH Supershow Of Honor II (BD)
PCW Fright Night 2017 (BD)
PCW Tower Slam 2017 (BD)
PCW Tribute To The Troops 2017 (BD)
PCW vs IPW 2017 (BD)
PCW Its Bigger On The Inside 2017 (BD)
PCW 6th Anniversary 2017 (BD)
PCW 5th Anniversary (BD)
Plus 5 random shows


----------



## hgr423

Platt - was there a discount on the evolve shows?


----------



## sharkboy22

Was extremely broke this year for Black Friday. The only thing that was in budget was an IVP order. I got:

Best of Kobashi vs Misawa
Best of Hayabusa 
Best of Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud
Best of Shibata (IVP Custom Comp)
Best of Ayako Hamada V.01 
Freedoms 12/25/2012 
Best of Austria V.07 (There's some Benoit/Finlay matches on here that peaked my interested)

I've managed to convince my mom to get me the PWG 5 for $40 for my birthday, but I'm waiting till they (hopefully) add BOLA to it.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Was extremely broke this year for Black Friday. The only thing that was in budget was an IVP order. I got:
> 
> Best of Kobashi vs Misawa
> Best of Hayabusa
> Best of Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud
> Best of Shibata (IVP Custom Comp)
> Best of Ayako Hamada V.01
> Freedoms 12/25/2012
> Best of Austria V.07 (There's some Benoit/Finlay matches on here that peaked my interested)
> 
> I've managed to convince my mom to get me the PWG 5 for $40 for my birthday, but I'm waiting till they (hopefully) add BOLA to it.


BOLA is typically added for the last week or so.


----------



## Platt

hgr423 said:


> Platt - was there a discount on the evolve shows?


Yeah all 50% off so $10 each.


----------



## RKing85

my PWG orders showed up today. And on the Tuesday of my week off! My goal is to bang out one a day through to Sunday.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Adam Cole BAYBAY ! (3 Disc DVD set)*










*Disc 1:

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Roderick Strong (Charm City Challenge) 10-5-13 - **** 1/4

ROH World Championship- Ringmaster's Challenge: Adam Cole (c) vs Chris Hero (Raising the Bar Night 2) 3-8-14 - **** 1/4

ROH World Championship- Ladder War: Adam Cole (c) vs Jay Briscoe (Supercard of Honor VIII) 4-4-14 - **** 1/4

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger (War of the Worlds) 5-17-14 - *** 1/2

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles (All-Star Extravaganza VI) 9-6-14 - **** 1/2

SOTF Finals- Adam Cole vs Adam Page vs Hanson vs Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong vs Tommaso Ciampa (SOTF Night 2) 11-8-14 - **** 1/2

Disc 2:

ROH World Championship- Fight Without Honor: Jay Briscoe (c) vs Adam Cole (Final Battle) 12-7-14 - **** 1/2

Adam Cole vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH TV) 8-21-15 - **** 1/4

Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs The Young Bucks (Reloaded Tour) 9-12-15 - **** 1/4

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH TV) 9-19-15 - *** 3/4

Street Fight: Adam Cole & Michael Bennett vs The Young Bucks vs reDRagon (ROH TV) 12-19-15 - ****

No Holds Barred: Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly (Supercard of Honor X Night 2) 4-2-16 - **** 1/2

Adam Cole joins The Bullet Club (Global Wars) 5-8-16 - **********

Adam Cole & Matt Jackson vs Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii (War of the Worlds) 5-14-16 - ****

ROH World Championship- Jay Lethal (c) vs Adam Cole (Death Before Dishonor XIV) 8-19-16 - **** 3/4

Disc 3:

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito (Field of Honor) 8-27-16 - *** 1/4

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Jay Lethal (Reach for the Sky Tour Night 3) 11-20-16 - **** 1/2

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly (Final Battle) 12-2-16 - **** 1/4

Adam Cole & "The American Nightmare" Cody vs The Addiction (Honor Reigns Supreme) 2-4-17 - *** 1/4

Falls Count Anywhere: Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs Jay Lethal & Bobby Fish (The Experience) 2-12-17 - ****

ROH World Championship- Adam Cole (c) vs Bobby Fish (Manhattan Mayhem) 3-4-17 - **** 1/4

Adam Cole vs Jay White (Unauthorized) 4-28-17 - **** 1/4

Street Fight: Adam Cole vs Marty Scurll (ROH TV) 5-14-17 - **** 1/4*
*
Overall - 9.5/10.* Definitely the best out of the three Adam Cole DVD's they've released. Only a small complaint in that they didn't include his match v. Silas Young or his match against Taven and some of the matches were named wrong on the DVD.​


----------



## SHIRLEY

EVOLVE 96 is one of the great rasslin shows of all time, and I'm not even half way through :sodone


----------



## Corey

New streaming service called the WWN Club was just announced: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...s----.html?soid=1103872774606&aid=gg5V5f5tpDM


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> New streaming service called the WWN Club was just announced: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...s----.html?soid=1103872774606&aid=gg5V5f5tpDM


So......does FloSlam even exist anymore?


----------



## hgr423

$9.99 per month sounds pretty reasonable. Especially since I've hardly seen any Evolve, so there's a lot to catch up on. Will the shows be streamed at 1080 resolution?


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> So......does FloSlam even exist anymore?


They haven't been active on anything since November 29th so I guess not.



hgr423 said:


> $9.99 per month sounds pretty reasonable. Especially since I've hardly seen any Evolve, so there's a lot to catch up on. Will the shows be streamed at 1080 resolution?


Doesn't mention that anywhere. The thing I don't get is that it looks like the new shows get added to the library 2 weeks after they air, so I think if you wanna watch a live iPPV you have to pay extra. It's kinda strange.


----------



## DARTHKILLA

Corey said:


> New streaming service called the WWN Club was just announced: http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...s----.html?soid=1103872774606&aid=gg5V5f5tpDM


If there is no kayfabe commentaries available 24/7, then i'm not subscribing.


----------



## Corey

Just happened last week if this is your cup of tea:


----------



## adamclark52

Major League Wrestling “Hybrid Hell”
June 20th, 2003
From the War Memorial Auditorium in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida
Commentators: Joey Styles

Jerry Lynn and Christopher Daniels come out for Jerry’s match. Daniels informs the crowd that Jerry has seen the light and is with him now. Jerry gets on the mic and tells the crowd he doesn’t care about them any more. He goes off on Paul London not being there to wrestle him tonight and calls anyone from the back to come and wrestle him.

*Jerry Lynn w/Christopher Daniels vs. Kid Romeo*
I was as entertained by this match as much as I’ve ever been by a Jerry Lynn match. The crowd really didn’t seem too enthused either though. I even heard a few “boring” chants. So I guess I’m not alone? He really doesn’t play a good heel either. As much as I’m not a fan of his he is the petulant face.
Winner: Jerry Lynn

Francine comes to the ring. I think it was very cold in the arena. She berates the crowd and introduces Michael Shane.

*Michael Shane w/Francine vs. Homicide*
Okay, Homicide came out to Hatebreeds _I Will Be Heard_ making this is the greatest DVD ever. This match wasn’t too bad. It wasn’t as stiff as the usual Homicide match but he still almost killed himself twice. The ending sequence was pretty funny when Homicide made Francine head-butt Michael Shane ten times in the nads but the final pin was weak.
Winner: Homicide 

*Billy Fives vs. Christopher Daniels w/Jerry Lynn*
This wasn’t anything special.
Winner: Christopher Daniels

*Los Maximos vs. Samoan Island Tribe* 
This was not good at all. Mana of the Samoan Island Tribe took some sickening chair shots to the head at the end. But the Samoan Island Tribe weren’t very good; Mana especially.
Winners: los Maximos
After the match the crowd chanted for the Samoan Island Tribe to show their tits and the one took his shirt off...

*Kenzo Suzuki vs. NORMAN SMILEY w/G.I. Ho*
Any time *NORMAN SMILEY* is on my TV I am a happy man. And Kenzo Suzuki; there’s a face I haven’t seen in years. He was much better here then he ever was in the WWE.
Winner: Kenzo Suzuki
After the match *NORMAN SMILEY* wouldn’t Big Wiggle G.I. Ho in the middle of the ring.

The Extreme Horsemen (CW Anderson and Simon Diamond) come out to be presented with their belts as the first ever MLW Global Tag-Team Crown Champions. Dr. Death Steve Williams comes out and announces he has a new partner. They attack him before he can say who it is but then his partner comes to the rescue...D’Lo Brown...really, D’Lo Brown.

For the MLW Global Tag-Team Crown Championships
*The Extreme Horsemen (champions) vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams & D’Lo Brown*
This match was just okay.
Winners: the Extreme Horsemen
After the match D’Lo Brown asks the crowd if they’re “down”.

*Mikey Whipwreck w/the Sinister Minister vs. Sabu w/Bill Alfonso*
This was probably one of the most boring Sabu matches I’ve ever seen. I say “one of the” because I watched a lot of his WWE run.
Winner: Sabu
After the match Sabu was about to hit the Sinister Minister with a spike but Christopher Daniels and Jerry Lynn made the save. Then as Sabu and Bill Alfonso were leaving Alfonso threw water in the air and must have hit a light or something because something landed on his head and he started bleeding all over the place.

*CM Punk vs. Raven*
This was a different match for me to watch because I’ve never seen CM Punk as anything but “the man”. He was practically a nobody here. The match was pretty boring. Michael Shane came out and helped CM Punk get the win.
Winner: CM Punk
Afterwards Punk and Shane kept the beatdown on Raven going until *NORMAN SMILEY* came out to make the save. He grabs the mic and spews some gold. They set up a tag team match for the next show.

No Disqualifications Match for the MLW World Heavyweight Championship
*Mike Awesome vs. Satoshi Kojima (champion)*
Aside from some good chops at the beginning this was very disappointing. Awesome looked very sluggish and like he really just didn’t want to be there. And Kojima did absolutely nothing for me.
Winner: Mike Awesome (new MLW World Heavyweight champion)
Steve Corino comes out (to a Scooter! song, +1) and congratulates Mike Awesome on his win. Then he asks for a title shot RIGHT NOW!

For the MLW World Heavyweight Championship
*Mike Awesome (champion) vs. Steve Corino*
This was actually better than the last match. It was as close to a stereotypical ECW match as this ECW-lite show has gotten so far. The Extreme Horsemen helped Corino get the win.
Winner: Steve Corino (new MLW World Heavyweight champion)

Barbed Wire Match
*Steve Corino vs. Terry Funk*
This match was certainly bloody. Maybe even bloodier than the infamous Funk-Sabu Barbed Wire Match. But it didn’t have the impact on me that one did. I’m not sure if I was to watch that one today I’d like it. The allure of matches like this has passed me by at this point in my life. 
Winner: Terry Funk
Afterwards the Extreme Horsemen come out and assault Funk. Steve Williams comes to the rescue but he gets laid out too. Then _Enter Sandman_ plays over the P.A. system and the Sandman makes his way to the ring. He does his usual entrance as the Extreme Horsemen continue to beat on Funk and Williams...

...eventually he gets in there and helps Funk and Williams clear the ring of the Extreme Horsemen. Before they leave Corino tells the three of them that this isn’t over. 
_____________________________________________________________
This was really not a good show. The problem that plagued it is the same problem that plagues a lot of shows I watch from 2002-2004: MLW was trying hard to be ECW. But unlike Ring of Honor (who’s earliest shows tried the same thing in terms of pacing) this one depended almost entirely on ECW alumni…at least the ones the WWE wanted nothing to do with at the time. And a lot of the guys here just seemed like they had other places they’d rather have been. I give Major League Wrestling a pass though because all federations have humble beginnings. Sadly they folded a year after this only to return in 2017.

Obviously a lot of ECW alumni were at this show but some I didn’t mention were John Finnegan and Mike Keener refereeing every match and the two security guards who were at every ECW show. The ring announcer was Stephen DeAngelis (the ring announcer from the early Ring of Honor shows) and “Hulk Hogan guy” was there too.

The entrance music was all edited in on this show and it was terrible. Not the songs themselves but the fact that they were so obviously edited in. At first I thought they were edited in but then I thought maybe the guy working the soundboard at the show just kept turning the volume up really loud for some reason. Whatever it was it was really bad. They were editing in copyrighted music too so I don’t know why they didn’t leave the original audio?

I picked this show tonight by random generation. I have so many wrestling DVDs I don’t know where to go next. I was thinking of putting everything in a box, sticking my hand in it and watching whatever came out. But I’m a stickler for watching stuff chronologically. So I just put the names of all the federations I have DVDs that I still have to watch into one of those random online generators and MLW came up first. I’m kinda glad it did because Womens Extreme Wrestling came up second. 

Overall not a very good show at all. The Homicide verses Michael Shane match was probably the best match on the show and even it was just okay. But I still have one other Major League Wrestling DVD to watch so maybe the random generator will make me watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Rah

Corey said:


> Just happened last week if this is your cup of tea:


Thanks for this, I kinda enjoyed it.

This was a little awkward at times due to their positioning in holds (accidentally causing rope-breaks and moving to prevent them) but I thought they delivered some nice moments on the mat. Thatcher dead-lift suplexing Barnett was crazy but I had wished they kept to the mat than go strike-for-strike as these two aren't really lighting the world on fire with their punches. I'm almost sure Thatcher had great offence in 2015 (a helluva uppercut, at any rate) but his boot and elbows looked a little weak here - Barnett even more so. I thought Barnett actively dragged this down with his control segments and finish. Thatcher crumpling after a kick that whiffed air was also a little jarring.

This newish rise in MMA guys doing pro wrestling is set to provide some really great opportunities and match-ups but it's definitely not happening with Barnett.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY's must-have DVDs of the Year 2017*


----------



## Platt

PWG have added BOLA DVDs to their sale. Looks like no Blu Rays same as last year


----------



## Even Flow

Needed 5, ordered 5.

Ordered all 3 BOLA 2017 shows, Man on the Silver Mountain & Pushin Forward Back.


----------



## RKing85

I never need a multiple of 5, so I always end up throwing in old random 10 year old shows to complete my order.


----------



## Corey

If you guys recall their two classics from TNA & ROH 15 years ago, this is the first time these two have met since those affairs. Could be something to check out early in the year.


----------



## adamclark52

Full Impact Pro “the Usual Suspects”
From Brandon, Florida
April 22nd, 2005
Commentators: Lenny Leonard and Dave Prazak

Lenny Leonard welcomes the crowd to the show and unveils the new Full Impact Pro Tag Team Titles, which will be crowned tonight. There is no tournament or brackets so it’s unknown how they are to crown champions, but they are. The Heartbreak Express says he should just give them the titles. The Carnage Crew comes out and tells them to get in the ring.

*The Heartbreak Express vs. the Carnage Crew*
I mean, this was a five-star classic from DeVito. 
Winner: Carnage Crew

The Ring Crew Express comes out and tell the Carnage Crew they’re going to “rock them like a hurricane”.

*Carnage Crew vs. the Ring Crew Express*
This was a lot more competitive a match than I’ve seen from the Ring Crew Express. It sucked though.
Winners: the Ring Crew Express

Dave Prazak and DP Associates come out and say they’re the best team in Full Impact Pro. They need time to prepare though. 

*Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark vs. Vordell Walker & Homicide* 
All things considered this was a much better match. It was easily two-stars.
Winners: Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark

*Sal Rinauro & Spanky vs. Steve Madison & James Gibson*
This wasn’t a bad match either. 
Winners: Sal Rinauro & Spanky
Afterwards Steve Madison and James Gibson are at odds over their loss, and then Madison attacks Gibson. After that he challenges Gibson to a match the following night.

CM Punk comes out and let’s everyone know he is the Full Impact Pro Wrestling Heavyweight Champion because Homicide couldn’t cut it. He announces that tomorrow night he will beat Homicide like he’s never been beaten before. Then he brings out a member of his “the New Dawn” and his tag team partner tonight: Don Juan. Don Juan cuts a terrible promo and I feel bad for CM Punk for having to be a part of this. Then Homicide blindsides CM Punk.

Dave Prazak and DP Associates come out for their match against their handpicked opponents.

*DP Associates w/Dave Prazak vs. Evan Starsmore & Aaron Epic*
This was a squash.
Winners: DP Associates 

*DP Associates w/Dave Prazak vs. the Ring Crew Express*
This wasn’t a bad match. I can’t buy Dunn and Marcos in a serious capacity though having only seen their earliest appearances in Ring of Honor.
Winner: DP Associates 

CM Punk informs the crowd that he’s had Homicide arrested and tomorrow night he’s going to send him to hell. He challenges any team to face him and Don Juan right now. Spanky and Sal Rinauro answer the call.

*CM Punk & Don Juan w/Milo Beasley vs. Sal Rinauro & Spanky*
This was okay.
Winners: CM Punk & Don Juan

3-Way Elimination Match 
*Rainman vs. Jared Steel vs. Antonio Banks*
It took me a few minutes to realize that Antonio Banks later became “MVP” in the WWE. This wasn’t too bad.
Winner: Antonio Banks

The remaining teams in the tournament argue and it’s decided that the belts should be contested for in a three-way elimination match.

Three Way Elimination Match for the Full Impact Pro World Tag Team Championships
*CM Punk & Don Juan w/Milo Beasley vs. Roderick Strong & Jerrelle Clark vs. DP Associates w/Dave Prazak *
This was okay.
Winners: DP Associates (new Full Impact Pro World Tag Team Championships)
After the match Dave Prazak gets thrown into the ring and beaten up by Roderick Strong and Jerrelle Clark
______________________________________________________________
This wasn’t the greatest introduction to Full Impact Pro. It was the “sister promotion” to Ring of Honor at the time but a lot of the time if felt like I was watching developmental talent rather than an equal. I don’t mind that too much but the sad fact was that a lot of these matches were just “there”. This show was very “indie”. It looked like it was filmed in a training complex. The lighting and audio weren’t the best. There was no entrance music. And there were probably seventy-five people there. I’ve got a lot more of Full Impact Pros DVDs to watch though and this was the earliest so I’m not going to give up on this promotion this early. 

Shortly into the show it was announced that it was a “win and you advance” tournament, but no bracket was ever given.


----------



## Platt

For today only, anyone who skipped Black Friday WWN Blu Rays are even cheaper.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Concrete

Rah please don't come at me with this Josh Barnett isn't good business. I will get so mad online.

Also, everyone should subscribe to Powerbomb.tv and watch Beyond Wrestling on 12/31. Looks like it'll be a hoot. Is code BEYOND for a 20 day free trial:
FANS BRING THE WEAPONS: David Starr vs. Joey Janela with Penelope Ford
TABLES, LADDERS, & CHAIRS: Doom Patrol (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs. EYFBO (Mike Draztik & Angel Ortiz)
TOURNAMENT FOR TOMORROW FINALS: Ace Romero vs. Wheeler YUTA
Matthew Riddle vs. Jimmy Jacobs
AR Fox vs. Rickey Shane Page
Keith Lee vs. Josh Briggs
Jordynne Grace vs. John Silver
Joey Ryan, Johnny Cockstrong, & Massage NV (Dorian Graves & VSK) vs. Amityville Project (Dan Barry, Mike Verna, Rex Lawless, Ryan Galeone)
***PLUS A SPECIAL APPEARANCE FROM NXT'S ONEY LORCAN FOR THE LIVE CROWD ONLY***

Matches announced for #PowerbombPreGame (6:00pm bell time):

SANTIAGO STREET FIGHT: Zenshi vs. Brandon Watts
Jonathan Gresham with Stokely Hathaway vs. "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams
"Filthy" Tom Lawlor & Chuck O'Neil vs. American Strong (Rory Gulak & Jay Freddie)
Orange Cassidy vs. Supercop Dick Justice
Brian Milonas vs. Mikey Webb
KTB vs. Damien Smith


----------



## Corey

@TJQ @NastyYaffa and all other ZSJ fans. Match just happened 2 weeks ago if you're interested.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @TJQ @NastyYaffa and all other ZSJ fans. Match just happened 2 weeks ago if you're interested.


oh GREATLY APPRECIATED, FRIEND.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Top 5 show of the year fo sho


----------



## Corey

This show sold out in 2 hours. AAW could've went way bigger for this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947918573569232896
And don't forget this happens the next night too. 2018 IS GONNA BE AWESOME :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940068492400660481
EDIT: And this was just announced fuck yes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947965171569430533


----------



## Corey

I'm sure this will get its own thread somewhere down the line when more details are announced, but for now it looks like Cody & The Young Bucks have chosen a date for their 'All In' show that they're completely funding with their own money. No venue yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951121596705624069


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953073163214172160:banderas Bless you Gabeman


----------



## SHIRLEY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954990896214192129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954991576375111680


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gabe with them Mania Weekend announcements :sodone



> *EVOLVE 102 - Thursday, April 5th - 8pm - New Orleans, LA*
> 
> The Definition Of A Dream Match
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER
> 
> High-Flyers Showdown
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay
> 
> Plus more to be announced with:
> -EVOLVE Champion Zack Sabre Jr.
> -WWN Champion Keith Lee
> -EVOLVE Tag Team Champions Chris Dickinson & Jaka
> -Matt Riddle
> -Tracy Williams with Stokely Hathaway & Dom Garrini
> -Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly
> -Darby Allin
> -Fred Yehi
> -Plus many others to be announced!!!
> 
> *EVOLVE 103 - Friday, April 6th - 4pm - New Orleans, LA*
> 
> Special Attraction Match
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
> 
> Special Challenge Match
> WALTER vs. Darby Allin
> 
> Plus more to be announced with:
> -WWN Champion Keith Lee
> -EVOLVE Tag Team Champions Chris Dickinson & Jaka
> -Munenori Sawa
> -Timothy Thatcher
> -AR Fox
> -Tracy Williams with Stokely Hathaway & Dom Garrini
> -Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly
> -Fred Yehi
> -Plus many others to be added including international talent!
> 
> *WWN Supershow - Friday, April 6th - 8pm - New Orleans, LA*
> 
> Main Event #1 - WWN Championship Match (if Lee is still champion)
> Keith Lee defends vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
> 
> Main Event #2 - EVOLVE Championship Match (if ZSJ is still champion)
> Zack Sabre Jr. defends vs. Munenori Sawa
> 
> EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match (if Catch Point are still champions)
> Chris Dickinson & Jaka defend vs. WALTER & Timothy Thatcher
> 
> Please note all the above matches will still happen whether the championships are on the line or not
> 
> Bonus Main Event
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay
> 
> The Six Man Tag Team Tradition Will Continue With A Match Featuring The New Generation Of Independent Wrestling Stars!
> 
> Plus many others to be announced!!!
> 
> *Style Battle S1:Finale - Saturday, April 7th - 8pm - New Orleans, LA*
> 
> Tickets Only $10!!!
> 
> Non-Tournament Match
> WWN Champion Keith Lee vs. Nick Gage
> 
> Witness the 1 night, 8 man single elimination tournament features winners and MVPs of the first 8 Style Battles in season 1. The winner of this tournament will be the winner of the first season of Style Battle!


:sodone:sodone


----------



## MC

> EVOLVE 102 - Thursday, April 5th - 8pm - New Orleans, LA The Definition Of A Dream Match Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER



:sodone


----------



## SHIRLEY

Lee vs. Gage has a home :done


----------



## Corey

Hoooooly fuck both of Sekimoto's singles matches look incredible and Sabre/Sawa sounds appealing. GREAT work from Gabe there.


----------



## WOKELAND2

> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER
> Matt Riddle vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
> Keith Lee defends vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
> WWN Champion Keith Lee vs. Nick Gage


----------



## Corey

This motherfucker Janela :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958421530660175873


----------



## FITZ

I'm starting to regret not getting tickets for any of Gabe's shows. They seem like they're going to be awesome. Plan on going to the Wrestlecon Supershow, ROH, and CZW. The last few years of Wrestlemanias and other wrestling weekends me and my friends have begun using the term "wrestled out" when we go to too many shows in a short time. So we started doing less events for these weekends and more non-wrestling things. But I'm feeling left out looking at some of these cards Gabe is booking. 


Also I just watched the Nick Mondo documentary on Amazon. Very strange but I liked it. He has an interesting take on his life in wrestling. Basically he was super messed up in the head, was wrestling as a way of hurting himself, got out, started doing better, and has been messed up for years with guilt that he's inspired other people, including Rory Mondo.


----------



## adamclark52

I bought the DVD of the entire show with "that Briscoe match"








​HCW “Mandatory Suicide”
June 25th, 2005
The parking lot behind Memories Bar and Lounge in Delmar, Delaware
Commentators: Steve C and for a the first few matches Dan(?) then Jaden

The president of the federation (his name may have been Shawn Hardy?) comes out and says that tonight they are going to tear the parking lot apart and from now on in HCW is going to be known as "HXW: Hellaware Extreme Wrestling”. He runs down the card but all I can make out is Balls Mahoney is here today.

Battle Royal
*Featuring: “Pitbull” Scott Dukes, Crazii Shea, Dizmal Doug, Eric Collins, Eric Stone, Devon Moore, Hijinx, Jason Stone, Kid Silver, Ray Sharp, S1, Teddy Fine and a few other guys who’s names I never caught*
I have no idea who anyone was here. It was a typical, undercard Battle Royal. These guys were all pretty young and tiny. The ending was strange when it was disputed who was the winner. It was either S1 or Eric Collins but I think it may have been S1. Then it somehow led into a match. 
Winner: S1 (I think)

*S1 w/Jayden vs. Eric Collins*
The match was okay. I was still trying to wrap my head around who won the Battle Royal.
Winner: Eric Collins (I'm still not sure who won the battle royal)

*Ray Sharp vs. Jason Stone*
This was pretty sloppy and boring. Once a chair came in to play it was tolerable.
Winner: Jason Stone 

*Jay Briscoe w/Big Hippo vs. Mark Briscoe*
Words cannot express how much I loved this match. This was the Briscoes first match after their long layoff from wrestling since late-2004. They went out and just beat the living fuck out of each other. Like, the punches and slaps were legit. Then there was the chair shots. Dead God, the chair shots. Those chair shots are probably the reason Mark has that wonky eye now. This wasn’t a match; it was two brothers just beating the living fuck out of each other. I’m going to post the match at the end of this review and an interview with the Briscoes about the match. It was a thing of beauty. Watch this match at all costs. 
Winner: Jay Briscoe

*Hijinx vs. Dizmal Doug*
This match doesn’t happen because Sabotage came out and hits Dizmal Doug with a chair leaving him unable to compete.
Winner: no contest

*Hijinx vs. Sabotage*
This match had actual moves and stuff.

...there’s no way to compete with the previous match. Sorry guys. Hijinx looks like an even more drugged up and fatter Jeff Hardy. 
Winner: Hijinx

*“Pitbull” Scott Dukes w/Jay Briscoe and Shannon LaVey vs. Dustin Tarr*
This started out boring but the little bits with chairs and light tubes later on were cool. I didn’t think light tubes could do that kind of damage to a persons body.
Winner: “Pitbull” Scott Dukes

*Devon Moore vs. Teddy Fine*
These two were both fucking terrible in their own ways. Since the commentary cut out halfway though the match I had to pay them greater attention. Teddy Fine was a typical “trying way to hard but no one cares” Indy heel and Devin Moore may clean up streamers at a Ring of Honor show. 
Winner: Teddy Fine

Promo from the Hellaware Assassin. He doesn’t know who his partner is today and he doesn’t care. 

For the HCW Middleweight Championship (which is on a pole!!!)
*Kid Silver vs. Crazii Shea (champion)*
This was an okay match but when the show is in a bars parking lot I don’t really want mediocre wrestling. It was pretty funny that the belt kept falling off the pole. 
Winner: Crazii Shea

For the HCW Heavyweight Championship
*Balls Mahoney w/Shannon LaVey vs. Toby Klein (champion)*
This started off slow because they played the “ref says it’s gotta be a clean match or else our licenses will get revoked” card. But after five minutes they got a fork and everyone was bleeding. The ending was hilarious when they’d both had enough of the ref and his rules so they took him out together, then Toby Klein pinned him as Balls Mahoney counted. It was a good “feel good moment”…in a parking lot of some bar in Delaware.
Winner: Toby Klein

Anything Goes Hardcore Match where the winners get a shot at the HCW Tag Team Championships
*Hellaware Assassin & Homeless Jimmy vs. Mad Man Pondo & Brain Damage w/Jay Briscoe*
I don’t watch the BRUTAL hardcore stuff very often. I couldn’t handle a full DVD but one match on a show is fine. So watching this was fun to me. It was basically just a light bulb match, because that was all they really used. But they used lots and the bled lots. The Hellaware Assassin and Brain Damage parts were the really good parts because they really gave it to one another. There were parts where the camera would pan to the other two and they were just watching those two. Not to say that Homeless Jimmy and Mad Man Pondo didn’t destroy each other but there’s “destroy” and then there’s “DESTROY”. 
Winners: Mad Man Pondo & Brain Damage
They then decided to have a barbed wire handicapped match at the next show (with Jay Briscoe joining Mad Man Pondo and Brain Damage).

Mad Man Pondo and Brain Damage cut a promo

The Hellaware Assassin and Homeless Jimmy cut a promo

Crazii Shea cuts a promo

Toby Klein cuts a promo
________________________________________________________________________
Usually a “one match show” is something to complain over. But what a goddamn match that one match was. That Briscoe match is one of the ugliest, harshest, roughest and realest things I’ve seen in my life and I loved every goddamn second of it. The placement was pretty dumb though because everything after it was moot. But I doubt the promoters knew they were going to do *THAT*. 

That said, this wasn’t a “one match show”. The main event was stupid as fuck but since I never watching that kind of wrestling I really enjoyed it too. It’s not the style of wrestling I want to see on every show but the odd time I like that stuff. And when I’m watching a show that was taped in the parking lot of a bar in Delaware it’s the perfect setting for that. The Middleweight championship match would have been passable anywhere else. It wasn’t bad either. But it a gravel pit I want fighting. 

The commentary of the show was fucking hilarious. I don’t know who those guys were but they were great at making fun of some of the loser-ish wrestlers and the fans. And not in the was that the PWG commentators sometimes spend so much time joking around that it takes away from the wrestling. These guys were subtle enough that it was perfect.

“Perfect”. This DVD was cheap, sleazy, sloppy, brutal, terrible, low budget, no fucks given, amateurish garbage…and it was perfect. It was both terrible and incredible. It’s worth owning for the Briscoes match alone but I had a fun time basking in this DVD. I LOVE the DVDs artwork too, made out to look like a suicide note. Plus it’s named after one of Slayers best songs.

It’s fucking horrible and I give it the highest recommendation I’ve given anything in years. 

Here's "the match":





Here's the link to the Briscoes talking about the match and the show.
http://phonyhulkamania.tumblr.com/post/52889130400

Brain Damage got a little bloodied during the main event









just a little


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Corey

Congrats to ACH. I think he's really been floating around since ROH let him walk, but this has to be the biggest accomplishment of his career. :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960006957796155392


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Congrats to ACH. I think he's really been floating around since ROH let him walk, but this has to be the biggest accomplishment of his career. :clap
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960006957796155392


I actually came in here to ask about this promotion, their cards are STACKED but most of the shows have very low ratings, if any ratings at all, what is the deal with that?


----------



## Platt

Meh never been an ACH fan, hopefully it's a short reign.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> I actually came in here to ask about this promotion, their cards are STACKED but most of the shows have very low ratings, if any ratings at all, what is the deal with that?


It's likely the style of matches they deliver. They've had some damn good contests in recent years but they can also be the epitome of indyriffic at times with Canadian destroyers galore and too many moves, overkill, etc. I'd definitely recommend checking them out though to get an idea for yourself.



Platt said:


> Meh never been an ACH fan, hopefully it's a short reign.


I was a huge fan of his in ROH but ever since he left there he hasn't done really anything that I've cared about outside of being in BOTSJ or the NOAH Jr. Tag League. Maybe this win will turn that around.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> It's likely the style of matches they deliver. They've had some damn good contests in recent years but they can also be the epitome of indyriffic at times with Canadian destroyers galore and too many moves, overkill, etc. I'd definitely recommend checking them out though to get an idea for yourself.


All their shows from 2017 are on Demand PROGRESS, is there is a specific show you recommend starting from or do I just go from January? Looked at the card from the 7th Jan 2017 and nothing really jumps out but their second January show is stacked as hell.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> All their shows from 2017 are on Demand PROGRESS, is there is a specific show you recommend starting from or do I just go from January? Looked at the card from the 7th Jan 2017 and nothing really jumps out but their second January show is stacked as hell.


Wtf AAW is on Demand PROGRESS? I had no idea, that's so random. :lol 

Honestly I don't watch their whole shows because I just don't have the time for that so I pick and choose what I wanna see. Art of War 2017 is probably the 1st show that jumps out where I'd say there's a couple things worth seeing. I can post to you what I watched and loved from 2017 if you want.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Wtf AAW is on Demand PROGRESS? I had no idea, that's so random. :lol
> 
> Honestly I don't watch their whole shows because I just don't have the time for that so I pick and choose what I wanna see. Art of War 2017 is probably the 1st show that jumps out where I'd say there's a couple things worth seeing. I can post to you what I watched and loved from 2017 if you want.


Yeah they are coconspirators or something. 

But yeah if you could send me that list that would be good.


----------



## RKing85

AAW has to many matches per card. Cut 2-3 matches off of each card and split that 25-30 minutes among the other matches.


----------



## Concrete

AAW had a delightful 2017. Recommend the entire Callihan title reign. Every match is a certified banger. The tag division was also rather hot with Wentz & Xavier, Team Eat Clips, and Zero Gravity. The two Bob Holly matches are totally unique but super good. I don't watch cards in their entirety anymore frankly and don't know what your tastes are so not sure what to steer you towards but AAW is indeed worth checking out.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah they are coconspirators or something.
> 
> But yeah if you could send me that list that would be good.


Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) ****
Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) **** 1/4
Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak (AAW Thursday Night Special) **** 1/2
Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) ****
Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) **** 1/4

Drew Galloway vs. DJ Z (AAW Homecoming) *** 3/4
AAW Championship: Sami Callihan (c) vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) *** 3/4
AAW Heritage Title: Penta El 0 M (c) vs. Keith Lee (AAW Take No Prisoners) *** 1/4
Michael Elgin vs. Jack Swagger (AAW Thursday Night Special) *** 1/2

I thought I watched and saved more, but apparently not.  Didn't see anything from the last 3 months of the year though.


----------



## Concrete

Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki was my #2 MOTY but your mileage may vary.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Concrete

*Matt Riddle vs. Justin Sysum (3CW 11/11/17):*****
_Rarely is there ever a debate on whether or not Matt Riddle is the most athletic man in the match. Not many can compete with the likes of Riddle in that category. Then walks in Justin “The hammer” Sysum, a dude I had never heard of until his name popped up on this professional wrestling card. He is bigger than Riddle but throughout the bout shows a freaky control of his body. Sysum comes off as more of a sizable flippy dude but able to use that athleticism in every part of his game from basic exchanges to heated grappling. 

Early on he needs to do just that to keep up with Riddle who has a clear advantage in the category. Riddle uses technique to always be in advantage or look a split second away from taking advantage. Sysum has pure strength so works a headlock real good and such. Really grinding it. At one point he throws in a rolling leg-pick that made me tear up a bit. A beauty of a professional wrestling maneuver that you don’t see often. People start picking up a Sysum chant, not pleasing Riddle in the slightest so he throws a nasty German down on THE HAMMER. In what is a theme, Sysum takes an exploder in the worst way (read: best way) possible. 

The match goes off in a direction that I haven’t come to terms with despite being a good amount of the way through this review already. There are a lot of hallmarks of the more indie-ish Riddle matches but with some nice twists. Riddle would go for his fake-out tope slap but Sysum leapfrogs between the bottom two ropes then hits an actual tope. Another mind melting moment from Sysum while also playing off a key Riddle spot. There is a super dumb sequence where each lad lands on their feet off a German. Probably prefer it to a no selling sequence since it highlights the sweet sweet athleticism rather than the TOUGHNESS of the boys. Towards the end, they start throwing bombs. Not my cup of tea but Hammer matches Riddle’s selling in a good way.

Love the little story of Riddle getting upset at Sysum from gaining a following based on Riddle’s ability to have a good match. Sysum starts getting over because of toughness so he rallies with sentons. Need to mention that Sysum biffs a belly to belly from the top but somehow he improves the move by turning it into a simple, nasty slam. The 450 into a triangle is typically a dumb move but I buy it here as they have sort of set-up with Sysum landing on his feet on his last 450 attempt as well as getting caught on a tope earlier. Sysum has to be cautious because Riddle could move or he could put knees up, what he doesn’t account for is Riddle moving into position rather than out of the way so he sort of lands on his feet and gets caught. Sure, I’m stretching things for my own personal desires and in no way did they lay it out because of that. The spot is hot, probably the extent of the discussion on that bad boy. Who cares though, because intention isn’t the only piece of the puzzle and I like my version better.

The match isn’t cohesive but there is a nice little thread to pull you through the match phases. Plus you don’t often get to see two athletic freaks like this do their thing out there. Sysum is one to watch.
_​
Watch on HSWN


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961904226233446400:wow


----------



## Corey

^^^ On top of that, we're getting this MANLY match:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961615399958835200


----------



## MC

Jeff Cobb vs Tomohiro Ishii and Minoru Suzuki vs Keith Lee on the same show :sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962099498330836994GODDAMN :sodone


----------



## SHIRLEY

6 MOTYCs on Beyond Spirit of '76 :sodone


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Concrete said:


> *Matt Riddle vs. Justin Sysum (3CW 11/11/17):*****
> _Rarely is there ever a debate on whether or not Matt Riddle is the most athletic man in the match. Not many can compete with the likes of Riddle in that category. Then walks in Justin “The hammer” Sysum, a dude I had never heard of until his name popped up on this professional wrestling card. He is bigger than Riddle but throughout the bout shows a freaky control of his body. Sysum comes off as more of a sizable flippy dude but able to use that athleticism in every part of his game from basic exchanges to heated grappling.
> 
> Early on he needs to do just that to keep up with Riddle who has a clear advantage in the category. Riddle uses technique to always be in advantage or look a split second away from taking advantage. Sysum has pure strength so works a headlock real good and such. Really grinding it. At one point he throws in a rolling leg-pick that made me tear up a bit. A beauty of a professional wrestling maneuver that you don’t see often. People start picking up a Sysum chant, not pleasing Riddle in the slightest so he throws a nasty German down on THE HAMMER. In what is a theme, Sysum takes an exploder in the worst way (read: best way) possible.
> 
> The match goes off in a direction that I haven’t come to terms with despite being a good amount of the way through this review already. There are a lot of hallmarks of the more indie-ish Riddle matches but with some nice twists. Riddle would go for his fake-out tope slap but Sysum leapfrogs between the bottom two ropes then hits an actual tope. Another mind melting moment from Sysum while also playing off a key Riddle spot. There is a super dumb sequence where each lad lands on their feet off a German. Probably prefer it to a no selling sequence since it highlights the sweet sweet athleticism rather than the TOUGHNESS of the boys. Towards the end, they start throwing bombs. Not my cup of tea but Hammer matches Riddle’s selling in a good way.
> 
> Love the little story of Riddle getting upset at Sysum from gaining a following based on Riddle’s ability to have a good match. Sysum starts getting over because of toughness so he rallies with sentons. Need to mention that Sysum biffs a belly to belly from the top but somehow he improves the move by turning it into a simple, nasty slam. The 450 into a triangle is typically a dumb move but I buy it here as they have sort of set-up with Sysum landing on his feet on his last 450 attempt as well as getting caught on a tope earlier. Sysum has to be cautious because Riddle could move or he could put knees up, what he doesn’t account for is Riddle moving into position rather than out of the way so he sort of lands on his feet and gets caught. Sure, I’m stretching things for my own personal desires and in no way did they lay it out because of that. The spot is hot, probably the extent of the discussion on that bad boy. Who cares though, because intention isn’t the only piece of the puzzle and I like my version better.
> 
> The match isn’t cohesive but there is a nice little thread to pull you through the match phases. Plus you don’t often get to see two athletic freaks like this do their thing out there. Sysum is one to watch.
> _​
> Watch on HSWN


You sure, Sysum is that big? Because he’s billed at 209 lbs making him even smaller than Riddle.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) ****
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) **** 1/4
> Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak (AAW Thursday Night Special) **** 1/2
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) ****
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) **** 1/4
> 
> Drew Galloway vs. DJ Z (AAW Homecoming) *** 3/4
> AAW Championship: Sami Callihan (c) vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) *** 3/4
> AAW Heritage Title: Penta El 0 M (c) vs. Keith Lee (AAW Take No Prisoners) *** 1/4
> Michael Elgin vs. Jack Swagger (AAW Thursday Night Special) *** 1/2
> 
> I thought I watched and saved more, but apparently not.  Didn't see anything from the last 3 months of the year though.


Cheers for this! By the time you posted this I was already midway through AAW’s “Don’t Stop Believing” so I decided to just go ahead and finish it. Still took God knows how long though as I've been putting so much time into Monster Hunter World. 

Anyway, the show, I'd maybe rate it 2/5. Nothing on the show was necessarily horrible or offensive but the whole show was just sorta... bland. They tried to give themselves some idea of unique presentation by splicing in promos and backstage interviews in between the matches but they ranged usually from poorly delivered to downright incomprehensible. I will give them credit though for having much stronger story and character focus than I expected going in, matches had a genuine sense of cause and effect and consequence in that regard, which is something often missing from indie promotions. 

The matches themselves oscillated between nothing matches and car crashes with little in between, I think AR Fox almost killed himself during the Four Way, too. Ironically the closest thing we got to a proper match (IE not just a bunch of zero pathos moves) on this card was an inter gender match and those things are usually really silly. The main event was fun but a little overlong. It is a shame Elgin turned out to be an asshole as he is really good at wrestling. 

Oh and the crowd were horrible for this show.

So does this promotion have no DQ or Count Out Rules? Also what is the Heritage Title?


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> So does this promotion have no DQ or Count Out Rules? Also what is the Heritage Title?


I believe it's all no DQ or countout, yeah. Their slogan is AAW: Pro Wrestling Redefined so I believe they have relaxed rules.

The Heritage Title is their midcard belt, formerly known as the Cruiserweight Title.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So my first AAW show experience was not… bad, it just wasn’t… good either, I did think about just focusing on @Corey’s list but then I looked at the next show’s card and it was stacked almost from corner to corner so I thought I’d give another show a chance. And well eh… 

This show played out in one of the shittiest looking venues I’ve ever seen in wrestling and again the crowds were absolutely awful. While the card was again stacked as said above, the show was also again dominated by absolute nothing matches. I don’t get why they bother to pay for all this talent just to chuck them into ten minute long matches (if that) which never move out of first gear. It is a shame as some of the matches seem to be building to something quite interesting and then they just… end.


----------



## Concrete

Laughable Chimp said:


> You sure, Sysum is that big? Because he’s billed at 209 lbs making him even smaller than Riddle.


I can confirm that that was unverified. He looked taller and a his chest a bit bigger. Not nearly as shredded as Matt "Shred God" Riddle.


----------



## Corey

Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963823479442337793


----------



## adamclark52

Major League Wrestling “Rise of the Renegades”
July 26th, 2003
From Tabu Night Club in Orlando, Florida
Commentator: Joey Styles

Los Maximos come out and say that they want to issue an open challenge to any Tag Team so they can prove that they are the best in the world.

*Los Maximos vs. Jimmy Yang & Tony Mamaluke*
This match was pretty sloppy (see the botched baseball slide by one of los Maximos a few minutes in) and had some brutal miscues (see a missed kick to the back of one of los Maximos a minute or two later) but it really wasn’t that bad at all. When los Maximos weren’t fucking up spots all over the place they were really good here.
Winners: los Maximos

*Richard J. Criado to vs. Josh Daniels*
This wasn’t a bad match either. I think given more time they could’ve impressed me more.
Winner: Josh Daniels

*Da Hit Squad vs. the Samoan Island Tribe*
Jamal/Umaga was a member of the Samoan Island Tribe at this time, going by “Ekmo”. This could’ve been a lot better but I think they toned down because this was a TV taping. I remember thinking the same thing with the other Major League Wrestling show I saw a few months ago: that the Samoan Island Tribe likely could do way more but were being held back. The ending was stupid when the match just got thrown out. And the match was barely five minutes old. I was disappointed by this one because it had potential to be a fun, chaotic, messy brawl.
Winners: no contest 

First Match in the Global Tag Team Challenge
*CW Anderson vs. “Dr. Death” Steve Williams*
Dr. Death was fucking “on” in this match! If he wasn’t really punching CW Anderson in the face he was doing a fucking great job of making fake punches look good. CW Anderson was more watchable than usual as well. There was a stupid bad red bump towards the end but thankfully it didn’t play into the finish of the match.
Winner: “Dr. Death” Steve Williams

“Evil F’N Show” Jerry Lynn and the Sinister Minister come out and mock Paul London (who had left for the WWE by this point). How sad is it that the moment I hear the first note of _Scapegoat_ by Fear Factory I role my eyes because I know I have to sit through another Jerry Lynn match? And he’s just not a heel. 

*Jerry Lynn w/the Sinister Minister vs. Homicide*
This was far from the greatest Homicide match but it was one of the more entertaining Jerry Lynn matches I’ve seen. Actually, it was a good fucking match. I still couldn’t help from being distracted and watching this video during the middle (can you blame me?) but it was a damn good match. I give all the credit to Homicide. 
Winner: Homicide
(It was pretty awesome after the match when Jerry Lynn posed to Homicides music:_ I Will Be Heard_ by Hatebreed. I rag on the guy then he does something cool like that.)

Second Match in the Global Tag Team Challenge
*Simon Diamond vs. the Sandman*
This was an actual wrestling match. It reminded me of Sandman’s dark times in the WWE. It wasn’t pretty but thankfully it wasn’t too long.
Winner: Simon Diamond

*Mikey Whipwreck w/the Sinister Minister vs. Sabu w/Bill Alphonso*
This was a typical Sabu match but it ended really quickly. It was more to build to a pay per view match that likely never happened.
Winner: Mikey Whipwreck

Richard J. Criado comes out and says he’s here to prove a point: that he’s the best that anyone here has ever seen. He issues an open challenge for right now.

*Richard J. Criado vs. Nosawa*
This lasted like two minutes. It wasn’t a jobber squash it was just “boom” done. I guess they needed a two-minute match for that TV show no one had heard about?
Winner: Richard J. Criado

*CM Punk & Michael Shane w/Francine vs. Raven & NORMAN SMILEY w/GI Ho and ?*
This match was fine until the valets got involved and I had to hear Joey Styles scream *“CAT FIIIIIIIIGHT”* for the millionth time in my life. I’m not even sure who the “?” was because she wasn’t even referenced. She was there ringside but she didn’t even get involved in the *CAT FIIIIIIIIGHT* or post match pulling up of GI Hos shirt for the crowd.
Winners: CM Punk & Michael Shane

Bounty Match
*Terry Funk vs. Abdullah the Butcher*
So a “Bounty Match” is basically someone the Extreme Horsemen hired to keep Terry Funk away from Steve Corino. And you know what? I know very well who he is but I’ve never seen a match with Abdullah the Butcher in it. This wasn’t very good at all. I know Abdullah was well past his prime at this point so I’ll just chalk it up to the promotion booking two old guys to do something that made them famous decades earlier. Something tells me that even in his prime an Abdullah match wasn’t pretty either.
Winner: Terry Funk

For the Major League Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship
*Mike Awesome vs. Steve Corino (champion)*
This was pretty good. Mike Awesome pretty much dominated in “Mike Awesome” form. Then it got stupid and the Extreme Horsemen and Terry Funk were in the ring and it was chaos.
Winner: Steve Corino
Afterwards the Extreme Horsemen hang Terry Funk from the ring until the Sandman and “Dr. Death” Steve Williams come to the rescue. The Sandman calls for a Tag Team match against the Extreme Horsemen right then and there. Simon Diamond says they can have a handicapped match with Steve Corino included.

Handicapped Match for a Tag Team Title shot at Summer Apocalypse the following month or “Dr. Death” Steven Williams & the Sandman and the Sandman leave Major League Wrestling (a lot of stipulations for an impromptu match, I’d say)
*“Dr. Death” Steve Williams & the Sandman vs. the Extreme Horsemen*
Terry Funk got involved here and took out the Extreme Horsemen. That was pretty much the whole match right there.
Winners: “Dr. Death” Steve Williams & the Sandman
_____________________________________________________________________________

This was a TV taping. So once I heard that I knew to lower my expectations for this DVD. That said there were some damn good TV matches on this show. Homicide verses Jerry Lynn and Steve Williams verses CW Anderson were both damn good, los Maximos verses Jimmy Yang and Tony Mamaluke and Steve Corino verses Mike Awesome were entertaining and the rest of the card had nothing offensive on it. I’d say if you come across this DVD for fifteen dollars or less it’s worth checking out. 

So I should explain the Global Tag Team Challenge. The Sandman and Dr. Death has to defeat both members of the Extreme Horsemen) CW Anderson and Simon Diamond) in singles matches in order to revive a shot at their Major League Wrestling Tag Team Championships at a show the following month. Obviously they weren’t going to get that title shot as the Sandman lost his match against Simon Diamond at this show. But in Russo-riffic fashion they somehow got that title shot in an impromptu match at the end of the show.

I don’t know if my tastes have changed, if I’ve heard him too much or if I’ve just woken up but hearing Joey Styles tonight just turned me right off. I think his voice only works for me in ECW.

An awesome RockTraxx version of _Kickstart my Heart_ by Motley Crüe played during the DVDs main menu.

This crowd was pretty special. They were an early-2000’s nu-metal crowd to a “T”. I’d imagine the crowd was fifty percent decked out in JNCOs. They had to stand for the whole show too. I swear Roderick Strong was in the front row, as I’m not allowed to watch a wrestling show with him involved in some capacity.

Frosted bang tips and silly sideburns anyone? 








Yup, it was 2003.


----------



## RKing85

Pizzamorg said:


> So my first AAW show experience was not… bad, it just wasn’t… good either, I did think about just focusing on @Corey’s list but then I looked at the next show’s card and it was stacked almost from corner to corner so I thought I’d give another show a chance. And well eh…
> 
> This show played out in one of the shittiest looking venues I’ve ever seen in wrestling and again the crowds were absolutely awful. While the card was again stacked as said above, the show was also again dominated by absolute nothing matches. I don’t get why they bother to pay for all this talent just to chuck them into ten minute long matches (if that) which never move out of first gear. It is a shame as some of the matches seem to be building to something quite interesting and then they just… end.


I've said it before and I will say it again. I would like AAW more if they chopped 2-3 matches off each card and gave that time to other matches.


----------



## Pizzamorg

RKing85 said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again. I would like AAW more if they chopped 2-3 matches off each card and gave that time to other matches.


100%. 

We don't need to go into the other extreme and start making every match closer to an hour like New Japan but it is crazy that the longest match on a AAW show is probably not even fifteen minutes. And I'm one of the people who argue that time=/=quality but at the same time if you've got less than ten minutes to put a match together, how much realistically can you achieve in that time? Probably not a lot which is probably why the wrestlers seem to cruise through their matches here in first gear.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone watch any of the new MLW shows? Watched Never Say Never last night. idk it felt kind of bland. Riddle/Lawlor tried to do an MMA style but it kind of failed IMO just because I've seen enough MMA to know that when a pro MMA fighter puts you in a choke, you have about 10 seconds to either get out or pass out. The rest of the show that I saw was just kind of there with nothing memorable. Fell asleep halfway through MJF vs. Joey Ryan, but I have to say Leva Bates vs. Santana Garrett was awful. Whats the overall opinion on Garrett? I've liked what I've seen from her up to this point (In more ways than one  ayy lmao). The match was just awful though. It went for far too long and they made no attempt to hide the fact that they were calling spots throughout the match. Levas always been kind of the shits but she had some interesting attires but either she dropped that or just wasn't doing it here.


----------



## Corey

FUCK YES I hope people put this show somewhat high on their go-to list for Mania weekend cause they've got hella talent for it. Sabre's been champion for a year, I think he might lose it here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965279236922757120


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## sXeMope

Been catching up on GCW over the last few nights. Really enjoying the shows. Honestly my favorite promotion going right now, though I feel like they suffer from the same problem that CZW used to suffer from, in that they have too many hardcore/deathmatches on a show. Most of them are good matches, but not every match needs 17 light tube spots.

Have to ask - Is there any legitimate heat between Teddy and Homicide? Any backstage stories from JAPW/ROH? Their interaction at the December show was one of the "realist" things I've seen in indie wrestling in a long time. Looked online but couldn't really find anything besides a link to a tweet Teddy made after that happened


----------



## Pizzamorg

Is there anywhere I can stream GCW shows?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Pizzamorg said:


> Is there anywhere I can stream GCW shows?


http://dx-tv.com/tag/gcw


----------



## WOKELAND2

https://twitter.com/HighspotsWN/status/966297321217712128


----------



## Concrete

Been doing a lot of watching for my WDKW100 ballot so thought I would post some reviews I have written during my most recent journey.

*Myron Reed vs. Zema Ion (AAW 11/4/17):***¼*
_Mileage will vary based on your acceptance of the flippy boy content. They get three stars for keeping the match entertaining and a quarter for hitting everything well, throwing in creative counters. More forgiving of this style of match when it is less than ten minutes as well. Yes, Zema takes a combo of springboard moves from Reed that had no business being kicked out of but it isn’t like it came after three strong style elbow exchanges and a couple apron bumps. Loved the counter of Ion’s ZDT into a Spanish Fly. I can dig signature move counters into the opposition’s signature moves. It looks choreographed but the whole match looks sort of choreographed. When things hit, they look rough, in a nice pro wrestling way. It isn’t like you have to ignore the “flaws” but in the context of a fun popcorn opener I don’t view all these elements as purely negative. Want to point out a possibly unintentional smart touch that I loved. Reed misses two 450s but the only he fully commits to, smacking his chest on the mat, is the one that leads to him getting caught with a ZDT. Not sure I’m doing this match justice, give it a watch if you like high flying athletes doing their thing in a small Knights of Columbus._

*Timothy Thatcher vs. Daniel Makabe (3-2-1 Battle! 7/28/17):*****




_I have never seen 3-2-1 Battle. I have never seen Daniel Makabe. I have seen this story before. Thatcher has come from another world, a more serious and vicious one, to fight the local hero.

The entire match features a Thatcher which has Makabe outmatched at almost every part of the game. The “almost” is what gives Makabe a chance. Thatcher is more experienced, a better technical wrestler, stronger, and more intense. All Makabe has is a big heart and a few tricks up the sleeve. The right mix of both in front of a crowd wholly on your side goes a long way. 

Makabe opens up with a Big Unit Punch that brings Thatcher down instantly but not for long. Throughout the match Thatcher leaves little openings in his game where Makabe can come in with little body blows that tend not to go anywhere. There are plenty of moments of struggles throughout but more so a struggle to get to a neutral plane rather than for Makabe to actually have control. As the match progresses though neither man is as fresh. Thatcher gets into some bad positions like a Cattle Mutilation but he isn’t getting put flat on the mat for even a few Mississippi’s. The ending is a delight with the struggle being real. 

After the match, Thatcher holds up his scarf and says the German words on it means “This mat is sacred” and then says that Makabe holds these beliefs to be true. That is unquestionably a cherry on this match. Thatcher was brought in for Makabe, a promotion that looks to have a bunch of punks in the seats and in the locker room, not an insult. Makabe proved to the finest mat wrestler in the world that despite looking like a bit of a goof, in the ring he was anything but._

*Bobby Gunns vs. WALTER (wXw 9/30/17):***¾*
_OPENING STATEMENT: I’m a hypocrite. Getting this out of the way now, a fault in this match is something I would probably be more unforgiving towards in a different style but given the individual performing the misgiving, it only slightly disrupts my enjoyment in the match. Carrying on.

The match opens feeling like a strong Pros vs. Joes segment. WALTER stalks Gunns inside and outside the ring, giving him the business when he can. Looks like a deranged bear. Gunns knows he doesn’t have arsenal to go toe-to-toe so he just hopes WALTER gets overeager, which pays off. WALTER chops the ring post with his full body weight, creating a sonic boom effect that ruined the hearing of all those in the building. You know Gunns loves the opening and takes it to WALTER with his rugged strikes. They manage to not make Gunns look insignificant against WALTER, Gunns faired well against Thatcher after all, but they are clear that there needs to be some handicap for Gunns to imply any strategy of note. So, Gunns goes after WALTER’s hand and arm. To get to what I opened with, WALTER still regularly uses the arm, wincing when he connects but never deviating. Not sure I would recommend the strategy or think it makes a whole lot of sense but I quickly forget this once WALTER’s bear paw smacks against Gunns’ chest. At one point it looks like Gunns may have put together a winning strategy, and it starts slipping. WALTER looks less-and-less effected before Gunns is slapped down on the mat. Sorry bro._

*Jimmy Lloyd, Kyle The Beast & Matt Tremont vs. Angel Ortiz, Jaka & Mike Draztik (Beyond Wrestling 10/28/17):****
_Beyond has done good with these opening multi-man tags for awhile now. This won’t rank too highly in the category but it is a nice pace setter. Pazuzu look like a unit the entire time. Doing well tagging in-and-out. Tremont does a good job selling as he is cut-off of a good majority. The hot tag to Kyle is good. Guy has a nice moonsault that catches the current LAX. Doesn’t get a lot of time to work before LAX catches him in a Tower of London combo maneuver. It takes little time for Tremont to capitalize in a brief moment of uncertainty from Pazuzu to get a more-or-less a flash pin over Jaka using a DVD. Dig the match as a story of a team of backyard brawlers who may not be as talented, but definitely are as tough as Pazuzu. All they needed to do was weather the fancy moves and hit one big move._

*Dan Maff & Monsta Mack vs. Nate Hatred & Nick Gage (Beyond Wrestling):***¾*
_You want a fight? You got a fight! Feels like a classic early 2000’s Da Hit Squad match for sure. Utter chaos from the bell. There were some dips in the action but there was always something incredibly violent peeking around the corner. the entire story of the match seemed to be that these are four grizzled vets who could get shot and still get back up. They just don’t quit.

You got grown men hurling chairs at each other, Nick Gage eating a wall, and doors being used as weapons. That’s good old fashion pro wrestling. Gage is the obvious soul of the match. He is Game Changer Wrestling, the promotion that partnered with Beyond for this event which you see marked on the ring canvas. Gage takes the most brutal spots but gets to dish out lovely forearms throughout the match to keep his gang affiliation cred up. Comes off like a man who loves his brother Nate as after DHS take Nate to the woodshed, and through a door, Gage tackles Maff off of a pin attempt and attempt to fight off the monsters. Mack firing Gage up leading to the finish was rather well done and a fine finish to a match filled with machismo. _​


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## SHIRLEY

Beyond Abbondanza was another Show of The Year Candidate


----------



## Corey

Only the 2nd match announcement but this is looking like a hell of a show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968634940303855616


----------



## SHIRLEY

Best 4 match show ever?

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=192618


----------



## hgr423

Based on what has been announced so far, what are the must watch matches of Wrestlemania weekend?


----------



## sXeMope

hgr423 said:


> Based on what has been announced so far, what are the must watch matches of Wrestlemania weekend?


Low-Ki vs. Riddle is up there for me personally. Don't particularly care for either guy tbh, but if it turns into some kind of shoot it could be very interesting.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Based on what has been announced so far, what are the must watch matches of Wrestlemania weekend?


Riddle vs. Low Ki at Bloodsport
Cobb vs. Ishii and Golden Lovers vs. Best Friends at the Wrestlecon Supershow
ZSJ vs. Ishii for the British Heavyweight Title at the Rev Pro Show
ZSJ vs. Riddle and Sekimoto & Sawa vs. RINGKAMPF at EVOLVE 102
Riddle vs. Sekimoto at EVOLVE 103
The whole card for the WWN Supershow (Lee vs. Sekimoto, ZSJ vs. Sawa, Riddle vs. Ospreay, etc.)
Omega vs. Cody at Supercard of Honor

CZW also booked David Starr vs. Juice Robinson for their show on the 7th and that's kinda cool cause I didn't know Juice was coming over.


----------



## RKing85

sXeMope said:


> Low-Ki vs. Riddle is up there for me personally. Don't particularly care for either guy tbh, but if it turns into some kind of shoot it could be very interesting.


It won't turn into a shoot.


----------



## Crypt Keeper

Corey said:


> Riddle vs. Low Ki at Bloodsport
> Cobb vs. Ishii and Golden Lovers vs. Best Friends at the Wrestlecon Supershow
> ZSJ vs. Ishii for the British Heavyweight Title at the Rev Pro Show
> ZSJ vs. Riddle and Sekimoto & Sawa vs. RINGKAMPF at EVOLVE 102
> Riddle vs. Sekimoto at EVOLVE 103
> The whole card for the WWN Supershow (Lee vs. Sekimoto, ZSJ vs. Sawa, Riddle vs. Ospreay, etc.)
> Omega vs. Cody at Supercard of Honor
> 
> CZW also booked David Starr vs. Juice Robinson for their show on the 7th and that's kinda cool cause I didn't know Juice was coming over.


Also two must see matches at CZW´s show; Will Osprey vs. Dezmond Xavier & Janela vs Callihan

Osprey vs Xavier is going to be an athletic overdrive. They already advertised it as a match that´s going to steal the show, so it seems their plan is to have a good one for the fans. Janela vs Callihan is going to be wild and entertaining with a mix of little chair/table action i hope. For me maybe the most anticipated match of the CZW show.


----------



## FITZ

Gabe booked in insane weekend of shows and I’m not going to any of them.... 

Also I think Trent is out for Mania weekend now. A torn bicep is what it sounds like. Ironically it happened against Chuck Taylor in PWG.


----------



## Corey

Fuck I can't imagine the bumps that Joey will take in this. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969640875314892801


FITZ said:


> Also I think Trent is out for Mania weekend now. A torn bicep is what it sounds like. Ironically it happened against Chuck Taylor in PWG.


Damn really? That sucks. Hope they find a suitable replacement for Chuckie in his tag match.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> It won't turn into a shoot.


I can dream tho lol


----------



## RKing85

Watching 2016 War of the Worlds Tour New York City.

God do I ever hate the hard camera at Terminal 5.

Did anybody here actually go to any of the Terminal 5 shows??? Is the venue really as bad as everybody said it was? It looks like shit on dvd.


----------



## SHIRLEY

GCW Jimmy Lloyd's Birthday Party is a Show of the Year Candidate


----------



## SHIRLEY

WXW Ambition 9 is absolute gold


----------



## RKing85

I just can not get into that UWFI/Shoot style of wrestling.


----------



## Corey

This tweet blew my mind. Obviously when these shows are happening and what they're going up against has a lot to do with it, but Joey Janela's Spring Break outselling every other EVOLVE/WWN show by a large margin is crazy. Kinda helps that it's happening at midnight when everything is over... but still. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974698679352332288


----------



## FITZ

I would have expected the midnight shows to struggle this year for WWN. They’re outside of the city and there were tons of people at the bars last time Mania was in New Orleans.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Joey Janela's Home Alone in the Hammerstein next year, hopefully.


----------



## Corey

Fuuuuuuuuck :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975814232406151171


----------



## Pizzamorg

Is WXW worth subscribing to? I hear great things about their 16 Carat tournament but I've never watched one. Contemplating subscribing so I can watch this years if it was any good? Also if it is, and the subscription is worth it, is there anything from 2017 worth catching up on while I am at it?


----------



## FITZ

I feel like Highspots uploads wXw pretty regularly. Like it’s delayed obviously but not too far back.


----------



## Corey

More wrestling coming to Twitch tomorrow!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974835021172310016
Also, how crazy would it be if Keith Lee held the top titles in 3 different companies (WWN, PWG, & AAW)?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975540489989574656


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> More wrestling coming to Twitch tomorrow!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974835021172310016
> Also, how crazy would it be if Keith Lee held the top titles in 3 different companies (WWN, PWG, & AAW)?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975540489989574656


And then goes to NXT and wins that title too

:becky2

Jokes aside, ACH gonna die.


----------



## Corey

Random assortment of guys here. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976892639009300481


----------



## FITZ

The randomness about Wrestlemania weekend is a great thing. I love some of ridiculous combos that companies come up with. This year looks like it's going to be one of the stronger years too. Gabe's guys are good and he has some imports coming in and booked everyone in good matches. And the New Japan talent is adding a lot of flavor to the weekend as well. It's just a shame that the New Japan talent is pretty much be blocked off from wrestling the Lucha Underground guys. But other than that it should be a really interesting weekend. 


On a different note I listened to the most recent Art of Wrestling podcast. Colt is still doing new intros with older interviews while he works out his new format (that I think he said starts next week or the week after). This week was 3 clips of older interviews and it was fascinating. It starts with Pac being afraid to branch out to try to get into WWE because he has a good gig in Dragon Gate and is afraid to leave. Fast forward and the guy fucking quit WWE and wasn't afraid to do that. Then you get Ciampa talking about how he tried to commit suicide after being released from WWE developmental. And now he's about to be in the biggest match in a long time in NXT at Wrestlemania weekend. And he very well could have the best match of the entire weekend. And then it finished with Kevin Steen talking about how he was considering quitting wrestling and getting a real job to give his family a better life.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## NastyYaffa

Preparing myself for the GOAT's in ring return...

*wXw: BRYAN DANIELSON - THE AMERICAN DRAGON*









Bryan Danielson vs. Robbie Brookside - ****3/4*
_Lots of pandering to the crowd in the early stages w/ some very nice back & forth work on the mat as well. Eventually Brookside tweaks his knee & Danielson attacks it like a shark - he works it over for rest of the match, and the control is firmly on his hands for the rest of the thing as well. Bryan is great working over Brookside, and while the finish was a bit anti-climatic, it was also clever - Danielson went to the top, leaving an opening for Brookside who IMMEDIATELY capitalized on it & won. Dragon had the control from the moment Brookside hurt his knee until that brief moment where he tried to go & hit that diving headbutt. Very solid storytelling. Really good match._

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - *****1/2*
_Generico is coming into this w/ a banged up shoulder, but Danielson wants to fight him regardless. So you get an injured El Generico going against Bryan Danielson. That is an absolutely perfect dynamic, right there. Generico starts the match with good fire, going after Danielson right away, but that ends pretty quickly as Danielson catches his arm while he is attempting a big splash from the top rope. Danielson tortures the crap out of Generico by stretching & beating that injured arm of his, but Generico won't go down without a goddamn fight. It wasn't gonna be as easy of a night as Danielson might've thought - Generico shows tremendous heart as he refuses to quit, gets some big nearfalls & big comebacks in. Danielson sells this with his facial expressions perfectly. The Cattle Mutilation -> Generico's foot on the ropes -> Elbows which Generico sells like death -> KICKOUT! was an absolutely tremendous sequence. And that last big Generico comeback, my goodness! That Brainbuster nearfall was great as was the finish with Danielson just destroying the man. What an amazing, energetic underdog tale which was told perfectly in front of a red hot crowd that played into the dynamic also perfectly. A classic. _

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - *****1/4*
_Fun work on the mat, both guys battling to get the control over each other to start things off. It’s a joy to watch because Danielson & Quack are absolute masters. Once the pace quickens, things spill to the outside & Bryan hurts his knee. Quack starts targeting it, but not very aggressively. He leaves an opening for Danielson who starts targeting his arm in very vicious fashion. Quack is in big trouble, selling the arm excellently, as Danielson works all over his arm. He gets some great comebacks in because there were a few times when Danielson got caught up talking shit & posing for the crowd, but ultimately, the American Dragon’s attack on his arm is just too much. An absolutely wonderful match that felt like a true chess game w/ both guys looking to capitalize on each other's brief mistakes._

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ******
_A great back & forth match. Bryan & Marufuji have always had a terrific chemistry with each other, so that doesn’t surprise me one bit._

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - *****3/4*
_Danielson getting the toilet paper treatment during the introductions is AWESOME - he was so hated by the wXw crowd, and here he was going against the most loved wrestler by the wXw crowd at the time, one Chris Hero. Danielson's heel performance is masterful; love him going to the ropes constantly in the early stages of the match - that sure got the crowd riled up. "Best wrestler in the ropes", indeed! Hero finally gets something going by attacking Dragon's arm in brutal fashion, it's absolutely awesome & Dragon sells it super well. Bryan answers to that by going after Hero's NOSE in absolutely brutal, awesome, Regal/Finlay -esq fashion. Just a violent warfare between 2 of the best. One of my all-time favorite matches & certainly my favorite one in wXw's history._

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****1/4*
_Terrific storytelling with Bryan looking to tire Nigel out (while annoying the wXw fans at the same time) w/ submission holds, specifically the CHINLOCK. Bryan's facial expressions while working Nigel over w/ a wristlock while the crowd is booing the shit out of him = GOLD. The whole dynamic was actually really fun, because at the same time over in ROH, Bryan & Nigel were having a World Championship feud where Nigel was an absolute bastard of a heel while Bryan was the babyface ace. Pretty cool how the dynamic flipped when their rivalry made it's way to Germany. Great match._

Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ****1/2*
_A really good, physical match. Bryan & Williams gelled well in all of their matches against each other & this was no exception._

Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - *****3/4*
_An absolutely amazing match. Bryan tortures the shit out of young Zack - just stretches him out with his vicious submission holds & beats him down with his brutal strikes. ZSJ's selling & bumping is excellent + it looks all the more devastating than it already is because of his skinny frame. He gets pretty much nothing in until he gets fired up as Bryan is delivering corner strikes to him - that's when he gets his big comeback, in which he applies a very good looking armbar, which Bryan sells like DEATH. After that Bryan does his classic wXw spot which is asking the referee to help him check his arm - that was obviously just a little heel tactic by Dragon, as he blasts ZSJ with a vicious forearm while the ref is checking on him. After that he continues his brutal beatdown on the young lad, now also spitting & talking more shit to him, showing no respect - that continues until ZSJ gets that SURPRISE PIN! What a perfectly told underdog story. The perfect match for the crowd - wXw fans hated Bryan, and he got a lot of heat in the match, but my goodness the pop when ZSJ managed to get that win. Terrific dynamic all around w/ Bryan, ZSJ & the crowd. Amazing stuff. Between his brutal offensive assault on ZSJ & his selling of his comeback, Bryan's performance in this is just outstanding._

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/2*
_In the early stages Claudio overwhelmes Bryan, which leads to Bryan taking his time on the apron, waiting for a good time to come back in & strike w/ a sneak attack. After that it's Bryan in control doing great work over Claudio - Claudio makes some absolutely terrific comebacks, LOVED him constantly going back to that Boston Crab, too. Such good storytelling. As the match goes, it becomes more 50/50 with both guys delivering big strikes & bombs to each other. Claudio got a couple of very nice nearfalls there. The finishing stretch & the finish = excellent. This was a beautifully paced & structured 40-minute epic - Claudio was a WONDERFUL babyface, all of his offense looked terrific as usual & his selling of Bryan's offense was amazing. Bryan was absolutely amazing as the heel too w/ that brutal offense of his & sneaky tactics. Amazing match & the post-match is so great as well - it's so satisfying seeing Bryan with the wXw Championship, throwing it around & spitting on it while talking shit to the fans._ 

Bryan Danielson vs. Absolute Andy - *****1/2*
_This is one of my favourite performances in Bryan’s career. Now I have nothing against Absolute Andy, I quite like the guy, but I think Bryan could’ve had the match of this same quality against literally anyone else if it had the combination of Bryan’s journey in wXw + the relationship he had built with the crowd there. His work over Andy was absolutely tremendous - he basically busted out all the greatest hits he had built over as big weapons in wXw over the years. The atmosphere was terrific & the climax of the match w/ Andy kicking out of the kick to the balls -> small package sequence was amazing. There couldn’t have been a more perfect way to end Danielson’s career in wXw (before going back there for a few matches after getting released by the E a year later anyway )._

Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ****3/4*
_"Same great shit!" chant as Danielson goes for the surfboard. Oh how a year can change things, eh.  A very good, back & forth match w/ very good, competitive work on the mat + TJP's selling of Bryan's strikes was a beauty._

Bryan Danielson vs. Johnny Moss - *****1/2*
_An absolutely amazing AMBITION, shoot style match. Moss is the larger of the 2 so he relies more on his takedowns while Dragon chops him down with strikes - there's some very strong psychology in there too w/ Dragon doing some brutal targeting towards Moss' leg, which leads to a great moment where he had just knocked him down w/ leg kicks, Moss gets up & BOOM - a brutal kick to the HEAD. Baited him into it w/ the leg kicks. FUCK YEAH. Great, great stuff._​


----------



## FITZ

It's absurd how many good matches he's had over the years. I've seen so many and I'm aware of so many more that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## MC

On

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980505103953219587
Daichi Hashimoto (they do mean Daichi BTW) and Hideyoshi Kamitani! Awesome stuff. The tag league looks amazing so far. :mark

Edit:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980511084019965952
The tweet clarifying that it's Daichi not Kazuaki.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980402487562678272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980439501213347841
Ospreay might be out for NOLA weekend, which wouldn't be surprising after seeing this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980377798471798784
God I hate watching that.


----------



## FITZ

I don't really understand why he wouldn't be paralyzed after that.


----------



## Pizzamorg

That is a horror botch, fuck me. Thank God Ospreay isn't dead after that. Looks like he and Scurll both get their legs caught on the ropes which caused that to happen, surprised something like this hasn't happened before when I think about it.


----------



## MC

> *EVOLVE Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. © vs. Matt Riddle
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER
> AR Fox vs. Will Ospreay
> Austin Theory vs. DJZ
> Keith Lee vs. Darby Allin
> *Scramble Match –* EVOLVE Tag Team Championship: Chris Dickinson & Jaka vs. The End vs. James Drake & Anthony Henry vs. Tracy Williams & Dominic Garrini




Evolve 102 Tomorrow :mark :mark :mark This is probably the best card of the entire week


----------



## Corey

^ Definitely don't think it's the best looking card of the week(end) but it does look great and I'm shockingly off of work tomorrow. I have like an $18 credit on the FITE app so I'm thinking about getting the show and watching it live tomorrow. It'll be one less thing I have to watch in the future cause after this weekend it's gonna be fucking ridiculous with the amount of wrestling out there. :lol

Riddle/Sabre, Lee/Darby, and the Ringkampf tag looking (Y)(Y) though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981166940860252160
Sounds like the crazy bastard will be good to go.


----------



## NastyYaffa

3 more days till the motherfucking GOAT makes his return :mark:

*ROH: BRYAN DANIELSON VS. THE WORLD*









American Dragon vs. Doug Williams - ****1/2*
_A very good back & forth sprint w/ Dragon showing good fire & Williams playing the role of the veteran-being-taken-to-the-limit very well._

American Dragon vs. Doug Williams - ****1/2*
_Another very good match between Danielson & Williams. Great, physical back & forth action; well paced & structured w/ good work on the mat & big bombs in the end. They portrayed Williams' desperation to get that 1 point to tie Dragon up in fantastic fashion._

Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe - ******
_Very hard hitting, intense three way dance. Starts off in super explosive fashion, it gets derailed & loses it's steam a bit after KENTA gets legitimately knocked out after receiving the mother of all slaps from Joe, but they get back into things quickly & the match remains awesome till the end._

Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - ******
_SUWA is such a nasty bastard. I am pretty sure I've only ever watched 2 matches of this & I've watched both of those quite a few times (the other one being vs. KENTA). Love the lad. Like I said, he's such a nasty bastard. Here he attacks Danielson right away during his entrance & from then on, it's him working on top, even opening up the champs HEAD. Great stuff. Danielson makes some awesome comebacks, but SUWA cuts most of them off pretty quickly until THE MASTER OF THE SMALL PACKAGE strikes & gets the victory during their strike exchange. Great match._

Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - *******
_This match will always have a special place in my heart as it was the first Bryan Danielson match I ever saw & he ended up becoming my favorite wrestler of all-time. I think it's arguably the greatest match of all-time - top-3 at worst, #1 at best. Just pure magic from the entrances - when Danielson makes his way to the ring as Final Countdown blasts through the Manhattan Center, I already got goosebumps. His entrance here is one of my all-time favorite entrances; he just gives this vibe that he is the fucking king of the jungle, the man. Then the actual match; the whole thing was just the perfect storm - you got KENTA who has been booked as this unstoppable hard hitting juggernaut in ROH & then you got Danielson, who was fighting for the 1 year mark as the ROH World Champ while having an injured shoulder & all. Naturally KENTA kicked the shit out of that shoulder - you combine the brutality of those kicks KENTA dished out & the dramatic selling of Danielson = perfect. The moments like Danielson going for the Surfboard but not being able to which causes the crowd to chant "you fucked up" which Danielson quickly shuts down as he goes "I fucked up? I don't EVER fuck up!" while slamming KENTA's knees to the ground. The GTS nearfall which might just be the single greatest nearfall that I've seen in wrestling. Danielson ripping off the shoulder tape before going for the big backdrop superplex. It's just all pro wrestling perfection._

Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - *****1/4*
_Go Shiozaki is such a boring, robotic, soulless wrestler. Here Danielson gives him the match of his life. He tells the story excellently throughout the match starting w/ his awesome selling of Shiozaki's offensive onslaught on him in the early stages - Go had Dragon in trouble, until he made one mistake outside the ring & gave the man an opening. Bryan targets his arm in vicious & very focused fashion - that neutralized Go's biggest weapon; his chops. Once they are back in the ring, Go tries to go back to chopping the chest of Danielson, but it has no effect because of the damage his arm had taken at that point. Great stuff. Eventually the match becomes a complete bombfest, and it's pretty exciting & a great time. Danielson's counters to Go's stuff in it were very good, the way he got him to the Cattle Mutilation was very nice. Great match, a Bryan Danielson show in many ways, but I also gotta say that Go played his part well. Especially in those early stages where he completely overwhelmed Danielson._

Bryan Danielson, CIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Masaaki Mochizuki & Rocky Romero - *****
_A good 6-man tag with quite the line up. It drags at times though, it showed flashes of being a very good to great ***1/2+ bout, but yeah, it drags quite a bit. Still a good match though. _

Bryan Danielson vs. PAC - ****3/4*
_Always loved this match. Danielson dominates most of it; he stretches the crap out of young PAC & I loved how once PAC got some offense in, that just pissed Dragon off & made him put him in even more brutal holds. PAC's big comeback towards the end is really great. A very good, borderline great match._

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *******
_The greatest David vs. Goliath battle ever in a pro wrestling ring. One of the greatest matches ever in general. Not sure what else I can say about it to be honest._

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *****3/4*
_Danielson is pissed off & full of fire! He is not gonna do your Code of Honors and shit, he wants to get revenge on the man who destroyed his eye. Morishima had said before the match that he wouldn't target that eye of Danielson, which was the story of the match - Danielson took Morishima to the absolute limit, hitting him with his best shots & refusing to die. Morishima threw bombs at Bryan, clobbered the shit out of him, but Dragon wasn't gonna go down easy. Him getting his foot on the rope after the Backdrop Driver was the straw that broke camel's back; Morishima got pissed off about that big time & started to go after that eye of Danielson that he hurt at Manhattan Mayhem. Danielson still manages to get one big Small Package nearfall, and motherfucker did that piss Morishima off even more! Brutal ground & pound on that eye to end the match w/ a ref stoppage. EXCELLENT storytelling._

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *****1/2*
_Danielson was pissed off & full of fire in their previous meeting at Man Up, but here the chip on his shoulder was double the size it was there. He runs wild on Morishima for a while, jumping him as he was making his way to the ring - Danielson's intensity is off the charts as he tries to beat the giant down, but very shortly it's Morishima's time to show that he isn't taking kindly to Dragon beating the crap out of him. Morishima's offense is absolutely murderous in this one - he gives Bryan such a brutal, badass beating. Bryan of course sells it tremendously. Such a fantastic, intense, energetic FIGHT w/ Morishima being the killer giant & Danielson being an aggressive pitbull seeking for revenge; Danielson vs. Morishima III is another classic chapter in one of the greatest wrestling rivalries of all-time._

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *****1/2*
_This time it's Morishima's turn to jump Danielson during the entrances, and that certainly set the pace for the rest of the match. Morishima absolutely destroys Danielson for most of it - Danielson's bladejob is sick & Morishima's offense is absolutely brutal. Bryan's selling is tremendous & his big comeback was great; he shows great fire in it & gets to stun Morishima for a little while - just for a little while indeed, because very quickly Morishima shuts that comeback down w/ an absolutely vicious looking lariat. The finishing stretch is superb; some really great callbacks to their previous meetings there. Excellent, brutal sprint._

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki & Nigel McGuinness - ******
_Great Bryan FIP segment, Nigel was on fire, very good hot tag by Aries, really great finishing stretch. Great match._

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ******
_Great match. Marufuji's performance in this is excellent. He targets Danielson's neck like if he was Akiyama or something; very focused & brutal with his work._

Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru - ******
_Welcome to the Bryan Danielson show! I am confident in saying that this is very much a carryjob from him; Kanemaru is super generic w/ everything he does, but Danielson's terrific work over him & the selling of his offense makes the best out of the situation & it results in a GREAT match. Loved the early stuff with them looking for control by trying to go for each other's arms - that resulted in Bryan getting the advantage, which then resulted in Kanemaru getting frustrated and taking the match to outside & unleashing the first strikes of the thing. Kanemaru on control could've been very meh, but as I said, Danielson was so good selling his work. I've never seen Bryan give less than great effort in his matches, so it didn't really surprise me, but it was so cool to see him be so into this one; it's very clear that winning his first singles championship from a Japanese promotion meant a lot for him. _

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki - ******
_The Claudio/Bryan exchanges are awesome, loved how aggressive Claudio was. Great stuff to advance their feud. After he got himself DQ'd, Bryan is the FIP against Shiozaki; Shiozaki's work during his control segment is quite meh, but Danielson makes him look like million bucks by selling his ass off for him. After Danielson's 1st comeback, Go's work gets a lot better too! His work went from very meh to FANTASTIC out of the sudden. He does everything with a sense of urgency & shows some personality while doing so. Great stuff. Great match._

Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - *****1/4*
_Fantastic match. Danielson was fantastic working over Nakajima, targeting that arm, softening him up for the Cattle Mutilation, Nakajima sold it fine - he really didn't do anything to "sell" it, but he didn't do anything to no sell it either. Nakajima's work over of Bryan was just as good as that of Bryan's over him; loved the leg targeting, there were a couple of moments where I thought Bryan's selling of it was a LITTLE spotty, as in there were a couple of moments where I thought he could've sold it more, but all in all I thought he sold it pretty damn fantastically. A lovely war of attrition._

Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov - *****
_This one is very much driven by Koslov's Russian gimmick shtick. It's not very interesting until he pisses Danielson off with it, which Dragon answers to w/ that great, unmatched fire of his. Started off pretty eh, but ended up being a good one, overall!_

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - *******
_HERE WE FUCKING GO. ALWAYS GET FIRED UP WATCHING THE ENTRANCES WHEN DANIELSON JUMPS MORISHIMA AS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN IS PLAYING & HE POSES TO THE TUNE OF IT AFTER DOING HIS BIG DIVE TO THE CROWD ONTO MORISHIMA. This is absolutely EVERYTHING I wanted out of a match to end one of the greatest pro wrestling rivalries of all-time. One last WAR between Danielson & Morishima. Morishima is bigger & meaner than ever, beating the shit out of Bryan, Bryan rocks color w/ that scruffy hair & beard of his in superb fashion, Bryan's comebacks were perfect, the callbacks to their previous matches were terrific etc, etc. It's just a violent masterpiece of a match. Danielson vs. Morishima is a feud that everyone needs to witness at least once. I'll never get tired of watching it starting from their Manhattan Mayhem classic to this, Fight Without Honor warfare at Final Battle 08. Danielson vs. Morishima IS Pro Wrestling._

You guys think it would be acceptable, if I ever get any children, if I named _at least_ one of them "Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima" ?​


----------



## Corey

WWNLive setup looking good. Biggest weekend in wrestling starts tonight! :mark:










Also god damn Joey Janela's Spring Break has drawn 1,200 people!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980961011946741761


----------



## Corey

This man received a hug from Minoru Suzuki and beat Zack Sabre Jr. in the same day. New EVOLVE Champion! Hell of a match too!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982097118696374272


----------



## RKing85

Ospreay/AR Fox was indeed outstanding. Always enjoyed AR Fox. I think it's safe to say WWE will never touch Fox though after his one video that's out there. Ospreay also went heavy on the cup therapy. Both guys are so athletic. I would give this match of the night, beating out the main event by a hair. Hopefully Will holds up through the whole weekend.

The tag title match apparently thought it was on the Joey Janela show, Spring Break Cluster Fuck.

Sekimoto/Sawa vs WALTER/Thatcher was an awesome strong guy match. Strong guys doing strong guy things to other strong guys is rarely bad. WALTER is one of my favorite guys on the indy scene right now. 

I thought Riddle winning was a pretty certain thing. 

Attendence looked pretty shitty to be honest. Show sets up the rest of the weekend pretty nicely I felt. Good show, but still room to top it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So what shows have hapened so far, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport and Evolve? Will Bloodsport be on any demand services anywhere?


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> So what shows have hapened so far, Matt Riddle's Bloodsport and Evolve? Will Bloodsport be on any demand services anywhere?


Those two along with the Beyond show that started at midnight last night. I _think_ all 3 will go on Club WWN in a couple weeks but not 100% sure. At the very least the EVOLVE show will.

The Wrestlecon Supershow also happened last night, which will eventually be on the Highspots Network.


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> Those two along with the Beyond show that started at midnight last night. I _think_ all 3 will go on Club WWN in a couple weeks but not 100% sure. At the very least the EVOLVE show will.
> 
> The Wrestlecon Supershow also happened last night, which will eventually be on the Highspots Network.


Speaking of the WrestleCon Supershow, it is already up
https://www.highspotswrestlingnetwork.com/media/wrestlecon-supershow-2018-(live-edit)/73938/feature


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Those two along with the Beyond show that started at midnight last night. I _think_ all 3 will go on Club WWN in a couple weeks but not 100% sure. At the very least the EVOLVE show will.
> 
> The Wrestlecon Supershow also happened last night, which will eventually be on the Highspots Network.


I see Bloodsport is up for sale on digital on WWN for about ten dollars, worth the purchase?


----------



## MC

Bloodsport was okay. Had a few good matches like Lawlor vs WALTER and Kingston vs Williams (though I think it would've been better if it went longer) and it had it's bad matches like Thatcher vs Gage which I didn't like much and Masada vs Stone. Could've been better. The show wasn't great but it was different and I commend them for trying something new. Glad I watched it.


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> I see Bloodsport is up for sale on digital on WWN for about ten dollars, worth the purchase?


It was a unique idea with a large crowd but not something I'd really pay money to see tbh. Riddle/Suzuki gave me great entertainment but the two matches before that were snoozefests and not something I could get into personally. That's all I was able to see though but have heard WALTER/Lawlor was good while the MASADA match was terrible.


----------



## Corey

Excuse the double post but things just got crazy. Keith Lee just dropped the WWN Title to Austin fucking Theory and now he's a double champion.

Lee might really be NXT bound @TD Stinger :done


----------



## MC

It's VERY obvious that WWE decided to sign him that day, probably after his Hero match due to Austin Theory losing the day before to fucking DJZ :lol



Good luck to the guy though.


----------



## FITZ

Lee bowed to all 4 corners of the ring after he lost.


----------



## WOKELAND2

this is embarrassing, you have a stacked roster and the WWE relationship and you can't do more than 300 people?

Meanwhile, Progress and GCW will do over 3000 paid this weekend A PIECE and ROH is running a sold out show of 6000 tomorrow against NXT



Corey said:


> Excuse the double post but things just got crazy. Keith Lee just dropped the WWN Title to Austin fucking Theory and now he's a double champion.
> 
> Lee might really be NXT bound @TD Stinger :done


Yeah, Lee is going to be tomorrow watching Takeover on front row.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WOKELAND2 said:


> this is embarrassing, you have a stacked roster and the WWE relationship and you can't do more than 300 people?
> 
> Meanwhile, Progress and GCW will do over 3000 paid this weekend A PIECE and ROH is running a sold out show of 6000 tomorrow against NXT
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Lee is going to be tomorrow watching Takeover on front row.


To be fair, RevPro is running at the same time w/ a bunch of New Japan guys who are the main draws of the non-WWE shows.


----------



## WOKELAND2

NastyYaffa said:


> To be fair, RevPro is running at the same time w/ a bunch of New Japan guys who are the main draws of the non-WWE shows.


...and that? Is not the same.


----------



## Corey

WOKELAND2 said:


> Meanwhile, Progress and GCW will do over 3000 paid this weekend A PIEC


Where on earth did you get that number from? The venue doesn't even hold that many people.


----------



## WOKELAND2

Corey said:


> Where on earth did you get that number from? The venue doesn't even hold that many people.


All together


----------



## MC

*Bloodsport*

Star Ratings (Best to Worst):
Matt Riddle vs Minoru Suzuki ***½ 
Tom Lawlor vs. WALTER ***½ 
Eddie Kingston vs. Tracy Williams ***¼ 
Chris Dickinson vs. Dan Severn *** 
Nick Gage vs. Timothy Thatcher **½ 
Dominic Garrini vs. KTB ** 
Martin Stone vs. MASADA *½ 

*Evolve 102*

First off, glad to see Sawa recovered from the anal explosion that he received at Judgement.  The match was really great, everyone gelled really well. WALTER vs Sekimoto segments were very enjoyable, two horses biting each other. Thatcher just gave a great performance in the match, both on offence and as the guy being worked over. 

It’s awesome that Sabre is using Mother by Idles, it’s a great song to come out to. The match was pretty good. Sabre did he usual thing, attacking the limbs of Riddle. Riddle sold them fairly well. I did however, thought the match lacked something. Don’t know what it was but I felt slightly underwhelmed by the match and the fish was a bit flat. Good match nevertheless. 


Star Ratings (Best to Worst):
Daisuke Sekimoto & Munenori Sawa vs. Ringkampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER): **** 
Matt Riddle vs Zack Sabre Jr: ***½ 
Austin Theory vs DJZ: **¼ 

*Evolve 103*

Looks like Keith Lee is heading to WWE (I assume), good luck to him. I’d say based on the suddenness of this change and Theory losing the day before, that the Lee going to WWE choice was made that day. The Lee/ Theory match was a decent opener. I enjoyed it. Timothy Thatcher vs. Dominic Garrini was another good match, nice showcase for both of them. It was short but it didn’t need to go any longer. The 4-Way was pretty dull for the most part. Really lackluster and had nothing going for it. Mark Haskins (who I’m a fan of) vs Chris Dickinson was a pretty good match as well. I step up from the rest of them. Dickinson worked on the body parts of Haskins which I liked but Haskins selling of them was a bit of down point. His sold his arm great when it was being worked on but the selling of the leg was very hit and miss. I expected a bit more from WALTER vs Tracey Williams but it was a last minute match so I understand that they really didn’t have much to prepare. 

Disappointing Sawa match. Really saddening. Sekimoto vs Riddle was awesome. Really enjoyed it. That sumo spot was funny. Great main event despite them holding back a little.

Star Ratings (Best to Worst):
Matt Riddle vs Daisuke Sekimoto ***¾ 
Mark Haskins vs Chris Dickinson ***¼ 
WALTER vs Tracey Williams ***
Timothy Thatcher vs. Dominic Garrini *** 
Austin Theory vs Keith Lee ***
Jaka vs. Munenori Sawa **¼ 
AR Fox vs. DJZ vs. Jason Kincaid vs. Chris Brooks **


----------



## Pizzamorg

Happy for Lee if he has been signed. As I think I said elsewhere (?) I feel like out of most of the indie talents WWE are allegedly scouting, Lee is one of the best fits for the WWE style.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll have to nab EVOLVE 102 in order to own Sabre vs Riddle in the long run. Absolutely brilliant that was.

Still want to catch all of Bloodsport. Only saw MiSu vs Riddle. Not that I'm living in regret there. Riddle killing it everywhere.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Exhaustive Reference Guide To SHIRLEY's Ratings For The Weekend*
Apr 5th	WALTER	Filthy Tom Lawlor	No Ropes	Bloodsport	GCW	4*
Apr 5th	Dan Severn	Chris Dickinson	No Ropes	Bloodsport	GCW	3*
Apr 5th	Nick Gage	Timothy Thatcher	No Ropes	Bloodsport	GCW	3*
Apr 5th	Minoru Suzuki	Matt Riddle	No Ropes	Bloodsport	GCW	3*
Apr 5th	DJZ	Austin Theory EVOLVE 102	EVOLVE	3*
Apr 5th	AR Fox	Will Ospreay EVOLVE 102	EVOLVE	4*
Apr 5th	WALTER/Thatcher	Sekimoto/Sawa EVOLVE 102	EVOLVE	5*
Apr 5th	Matt Riddle	Deonna Purazzo	Intergender	Lit Up	Beyond/WWR	3*
Apr 5th	Jonathan Gresham	Karen Q	Intergender	Lit Up	Beyond/WWR	4*
Apr 6th	Timothy Thatcher	Dominic Garrini EVOLVE 103	EVOLVE	3*
Apr 6th	WALTER	Tracy Williams EVOLVE 103	EVOLVE	3*
Apr 6th	Matt Riddle	Daisuke Sekimoto	EVOLVE Title	EVOLVE 103	EVOLVE	4*
Apr 6th	Keith Lee	Daisuke Sekimoto Supershow	WWN	4*
Apr 6th	Zack Sabre Jr.	Munenori Sawa Supershow	WWN	3*
Apr 6th	Matt Riddle	Will Ospreay	EVOLVE Title	Supershow	WWN	5*
Apr 6th	Eli Everfly	6-Man	High-Flying	#JJSB2 GCW	5*
Apr 6th	WALTER	PCO #JJSB2 GCW	5*
Apr 6th	Penta L0M	Nick Gage GCW Title #JJSB2 GCW	3*
Apr 7th	Leva/Delilah Doom	LuFisto/H. Envy	Tag Titles	Volume 100	SHIMMER	3*
Apr 7th	Madison Eagles	Deonna Purazzo Volume 100	SHIMMER	3*
Apr 7th	Nicole Matthews	Toni Storm	Storm's Debut	Volume 100	SHIMMER	3*
Apr 7th	Nicole Savoy	Mercedes Martinez	SHIMMER Title	Volume 100	SHIMMER	3*

:imout

EDIT: Hoovering up some more bits...
Apr 6th	Zack Sabre Jr.	Tomohiro Ishii	RPW Title	Live in NOLA	RevPro	4*
Apr 7th	Kota Ibushi	Hangman Page Supercard XII	ROH	4*
Apr 7th	Janelope	Joey Ryan/Laura James	Double Date	Welcome to the Combat Zone	CZW	3*
Apr 7th	Joe Gacy	Jeff Cobb Welcome to the Combat Zone	CZW	3*


----------



## NastyYaffa

IT'S 4 AM HERE IN FINLAND, CURRENTLY FINISHING UP WATCHING SPRING BREAK & I AM ROCKING OUT TO SASUKE & JANELA SINGING BON JOVI. MY GOODNESS. MANIA WEEKEND LADS. MANIA WEEKEND.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Was JJSB2 any good in the end? Also is that something I can stream or is that purchase only like Bloodsport?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Pizzamorg said:


> Was JJSB2 any good in the end? Also is that something I can stream or is that purchase only like Bloodsport?


http://openload.co/embed/jjpD9xeIog...las.Spring.Break.2.720p.WEB.h264-iNDYHEEL.mp4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH SUPERCARD OF HONOR XII*









Chuckie T vs. Jonathan Gresham - *****
_Two guys that I really going at it, right here. They put on a good back & forth match w/ the highlight of it being Gresham showcasing that lovely WoS -esq signature shtick of his. Good stuff._

Punishment Martinez vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***
_This did absolutely nothing for me. A very forgettable showing by Punishment even though Ishii tried his hardest to put the guy over big time by rocking that underdog role as only he can._

Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi - **1/4*
_This was awful. Hangman was boring as shit on control & Ibushi’s comebacks during Hangman’s control segments weren’t any interesting. There weren’t really any selling either, just a bunch of movez, which they would pop up from few seconds later to do another one. Not a very impressive movezfest either, at that. The only thing that I somewhat liked was the strike exchange they had; Ibushi unleashed some very nice looking forearms & slaps during that._

Kelly Klein vs. Sumie Sakai - ****
_This was actually pretty solid w/ Sakai playing the fiery underdog role & Klein doing some good work over her. Not bad._

SoCal Uncensored vs. Flip Gordon & The Young Bucks - ***
_This match makes me appreciate the NXT ladder match that happened on the same day even more. Every sequence that lead to a big spot felt super choreographed - just nothing interesting about this one. Very meh. Maybe the worst ladder match The Bucks have ever been involved in._

The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jay Lethal - ****1/4*
_A very enjoyable tag match. Told a good story of Tana & Lethal working really good as a unit, but the Briscoes being one or two steps ahead of them the whole time. The Lethal Injection nearfall was pretty great._

Kenny King vs. Silas Young - ****3/4*
_What a helluva match; very physical as a LMS match should be, Silas' work over Kenny was great & King did some very good selling of the back while putting on an overall damn good babyface performance. Wonderfully positively surprising, awesome match!_

Cody vs. Kenny Omega - ****3/4*
_This ruled. The atmosphere was amazing & Cody was on absolute fire - EASILY the better performer in this match. His performance was terrific; great facial expressions, awesome storytelling w/ his overall body language, loved him talking shit to the crowd & spitting beer at them, that Shattered Dreams tease was AWESOME, his work on top in general ruled.. So much good stuff! I thought Kenny's performance fighting from underneath was very dull, but Cody looked like an absolute star. Nothing funnier in wrestling right now than people "mocking" him for being a "3-Star Savior" or whatever, because 3-3.75 matches fucking RULE. This was one like that. Really good match, would've been even better had Kenny brought it like Cody did._

Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll - ****3/4*
_Other than some of the vintage MARTY THE VILLAIN WOOP WOOP SHTICK~!, this was absolutely awesome. Dalton is so good - his selling in this match was fantastic. Marty was, for the most part, very good too; his work on the arm of Castle was very enjoyable - he did bust out some of that annoying shtick of his that I mentioned, which is what keeps this from being a ****+ classic ROH Title Match. Even if it wasn't, I am still absolutely amazed that Dalton Castle & Marty Scurll had a match that went over 30 MINUTES & it was so, so good. Based on his performance in this & the amazing Lethal match, Dalton has potential to be the best ROH World Champ IN YEARS. Maybe since Roddy._

GOOD show overall. Started off good w/ Chuckie vs. Gresham, then it got pretty boring w/ the next 4 matches, but once The Briscoes vs. Tana & Lethal happened, things picked up.​


----------



## RKing85

Austin Theory is a WWN Champion......

yikes.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Stumbled across Suzuki vs Matt Riddle from Bloodsport on YouTube. I don't really get the point of this, Riddle's legitimacy and grit is part of what makes him so compelling but that is because he is bringing that to a pro wrestling match. If Riddle and Suzuki are just trying to have a fake UFC match, what is the point of this? I'd much rather see them have a proper pro wrestling match or work a shoot, not something shitty in the middle. You can also tell that this was tossed together last minute, it had no real structure to it and it just seems really weird to end "Matt Riddle's Bloodsport" with how getting unconvincingly choked out. I like both performers individually but this style of match just sucks really bad as far as I am concerned. Oh and I got distracted by Matt Riddle's boner, clearly he REALLY enjoys play fighting with Japanese men in their fifties.


----------



## Crypt Keeper

Corey said:


> This tweet blew my mind. Obviously when these shows are happening and what they're going up against has a lot to do with it, but Joey Janela's Spring Break outselling every other EVOLVE/WWN show by a large margin is crazy. Kinda helps that it's happening at midnight when everything is over... but still.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974698679352332288


Its not crazy at all. I think its completely understandable. They totally stole the weekend last year and word got around. People wanted to go see the event that was offering something different and something memorable in form of a good wild card show. Very smart theme and use of imagination with lots of hype created the "show you cant miss". They put up a huge effort for JJSB 2 in marketing and preparations and i´m very happy that it was more popular than many of the boring cookie cutter shows that all used the exact same guys. Evolve is so dry as a product.


----------



## Concrete

Pizzamorg said:


> Stumbled across Suzuki vs Matt Riddle from Bloodsport on YouTube. I don't really get the point of this, Riddle's legitimacy and grit is part of what makes him so compelling but that is because he is bringing that to a pro wrestling match. If Riddle and Suzuki are just trying to have a fake UFC match, what is the point of this? I'd much rather see them have a proper pro wrestling match or work a shoot, not something shitty in the middle. You can also tell that this was tossed together last minute, it had no real structure to it and it just seems really weird to end "Matt Riddle's Bloodsport" with how getting unconvincingly choked out. I like both performers individually but this style of match just sucks really bad as far as I am concerned. Oh and I got distracted by Matt Riddle's boner, clearly he REALLY enjoys play fighting with Japanese men in their fifties.


Please apologize. I feel personally attacked that you would disavow shoot style, one of the greatest styles of professional wrestling. I for one loved the match, love the style, and hope we see more of it.

Oh, and seconding it not being too crazy that JJSB2 outsold WWN shows. PROGRESS sells on name but it didn't seem like too many of the other promotions were trying. After last year and bringing in some WILD matches for this year they frankly deserved to outsell Gabeland.


----------



## sXeMope

Bloodsport was kind of a letdown for me. A good show, but the co-operation felt obvious despite it being a shoot style show. Walter/Lawlor went way too long for me. Lawlor is a pro MMA fighter. Walter is a mastodon of a man. Whether Tom pulled some ninja shit and caught Walter in a submission or Walter used his size to plow through Lawlor, it should have happened fairly quickly. Not to mention the referee had no idea what he was doing for most of the night.


----------



## adamclark52

I only caught the second half of this show on Twitch. 








3-2-1 Battle! “Battlemania 2018”
April 20th, 2018
From the Shoebox in Seattle, Washington 
Commentators: two annoying guys

*Fur & Loathing (“Big Cat” Scott Henson and Kaiden Talbain) vs. Ricky Shane Page & B-Boy*
This was pretty good considering it was Ricky Shane Page and a guy dressed up in a cat suit. I was surprised. Or should I say I was _“purr-prised”_. I did feel a little bad for Ricky Shane Page because he's not my favourite wrestler but he deserves better than wrestling a guy with a tail. 
Winners: Fur & Loathing

For the Seattle Underground Wrestling Championship
*Pitfall Jones vs. Sonico (champion)*
This wasn’t too bad either. The gimmicky stuff did get a little dumb towards the end. Pitfall Jones was an Indiana Jones gimmick and rubber snakes got involved.
Winner: Pitfall Jones (new Seattle Underground Wrestling Champion)

Unsanctioned Match
*Dave Turner w/? vs. Eddie Van Glam w/Mitsy Sixx*
My feed was screwing up a lot during this match. What I did see was pretty tame and sloppy.
Winner: Eddie Van Glam

*The Hellfire Club vs. Steve Migs, the Bird, Cole Crazy & Matt Cross*
This was better than I expected. It was nothing mind blowing but all things considered it kept me entertained. Steve Migs is a radio host in Seattle or something and he did a lot better than most untrained people do in the ring. He didn’t do much but what he did was fine. 
Winners: Steve Migs, the Bird, Crazy Cole & Matt Cross

For the Solid Steel Championship
*Cat Power vs. Daniel Makabe (champion)*
Okay so Daniel Makabe enters to the _Divorce & Fever..._ section from _Providence_ by Godspeed, You Black Emperor! so he’s my favourite wrestler in 3-2-1 Battle!. I think Cat Power was the crowd favourite here but I sure wasn’t rooting for her. This wasn’t a bad match at all. A little slow in spots but again better than I expected. There was one part in the middle where I think Makabe really stiffed her with a punch.
Winner: Daniel Makabe
Afterwards Daniel Makabe grabs a mic and says he’s never going to lose the title. The Bird comes out to cash the Battalion Medallion in, which is 3-2-1 Battles! version of the Money in the Bank briefcase.

For the Solid Steel Championship
*The Bird vs. Daniel Makabe (champion)*
This lasted about as long as a cash-in match usually lasts. Maybe a bit longer.
Winner: the Bird (new Solid Steel Champion)
__________________________________________________________________________________
It was nice to watch something a bit different. This is a total gimmick promotion, the same promotion that Joey Ryan wrestled a gimp in last fall. So nothing is taken seriously. But the wrestling wasn’t half bad from what I saw. It was mostly the crowd and commentary that really annoyed me. I don't think it's something I'd want to watch on a monthly basis but for once in a blue moon I will. I basically watched it because my friend John was online and we watched it together.

And I must say that I was downright pissed when the Bird won the Solid Steel Championship. I wanted to hear Daniel Makabe exit to Godspeed, You Black Emperor! I haven’t been this upset at a title change in years. And I knew who the guy was for fifteen minutes. But he lost to maybe one of the stupidest wrestlers I've seen in my life.


----------



## FITZ

Does CZW fly RSP from the west coast or did 3-2-1 Battle fly him to the west coast for this show? Neither make a ton sense.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY'S TOP 10 SHOWS OF THE YEAR SO FAR*

#1. WXW AMBITION 9
#2. Beyond 'Spirit of '76'
#3. NJPW 'Wrestle Kingdom 12'
#4. GCW 'Joey Janela's Spring Break 2'
#5. PROGRESS 'Chapter 66'
#6. NJPW 'Sakura Genesis'
#7. GCW 'Red Means Green'
#8. MLW 'Zero Hour'
#9. SHIMMER 'Volume 100'
#10. GCW 'Jimmy Lloyd's Birthday Party'

Anything I've forgotten, ya big *******?


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Corey

Anyone seen CZW Best of the Best from this year yet? Couple of the tournament matches look promising on paper as well as the finals.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Corey said:


> Anyone seen CZW Best of the Best from this year yet? Couple of the tournament matches look promising on paper as well as the finals.


Nothing to write home about. Tessa Blanchard, Brandon Kirk and Rich Swann performed well.


----------



## Concrete

Thought Best of the Best was a big letdown based on some of the matchups. Especially the finals which should have been a star making performance for one of the competitors. Oh well.

PCO vs. Janela sounds amazing. The monster Janela created now haunts him. Tournament itself looks like your traditional GCW deathmatch tournament which is to say it should be good. It will be interesting to see what they do without Tremont since the Gage vs. Tremont series were the CERTIFIED MUST SEE MOTYCs from those shows.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It's looking like SHLAK vs. Zandig and SHLAK vs. Gage could happen on that show

...and PCO is bringing protection http://twitter.com/PCOQuebecer/status/990613679698862080


----------



## FITZ

I wish I had seen the Zandig tournament announcement. I would go if I could sit front row but I’m not driving 4 hours for 3rd row or GA.


----------



## Corey

King of Indies returns with a hell of a lineup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992117702234968070


----------



## FITZ

Where is happening? 



Pancakes and Piledrivers II

I’m going to watch and indy show from start to finish without stopping. It’s pissing me off how many shows I give up on half way through. What’s so annoying is that it’s usually a main event I want to watch on all of the shows I give up on. This one is only two hours long. I can do this. 


*Shane Strickland vs. Jeff Cobb*

I saw Cobb wrestle a couple times during Mania weekend but he was against big guys in both of those matches so seeing him wrestle a smaller guy was a nice change of pace. Things start out very cat and mouse. Unfortunately for Strickland the cat catches the mouse very quickly with a brutal suplex. Cobb kept things slow but it was good. There were points where Strickland would strike him, Cobb would stare at him, let Strickland strike him, and then just lay him out. Strickland’s comeback was a little weird. He DIDN’T pick the pace up. It didn’t make a ton of sense. Strickland wrestled like he was the same size as Cobb when he took control of the match. Very strange. Strickland gains control but gets caught with a brutal slam from Cobb for the pin. Good match. Strickland really should have flown around in the ring when he was given his chance to control the match. 
***¾ *


*Colt Cabana and Mary DeRosa vs. Joey Ryan and Session Moth Matrina 
*
I love comedy matches. This was one was fun. Joey Ryan’s “Touch My Dick” call to start every match is one of my favorite things in wrestling. This was Marty’s first match and he almost falls for it but Colt runs into the ring to make the save. There’s plenty of other fun moments but I want to focus on the fact that Marty did a good job. The comedy stuff he was obviously fine with but he took a couple bumps and hit a top rope hurricanrana. He was fine out there in his role and it helped with the match. I’m not sure what Session Moth. Just google her. This should have been on later in the card but practical reasons prevented this from being a real change of pace (Colt Cabana wanted to get back to Wrestlecon). Also bonus points for Marty having a custom singlet made and having it say “Boy Wrestler” on it.
***¾ *


*Eddie Kingston vs. Juice Robinson 
*
There are few people in wrestling more believable than a pissed off Eddie Kingston. I go to a lot of wrestling shows. I’ll boo Eddie Kingston if he’s the heel in a match but he’s someone I ever want to piss off. Anyway Kingston does a great job putting Robsinson over. You know what you’re going to get with him. It’s a rough fight. Robinson doesn’t look tough when he comes out but he looks tough during the match and then looks even better when he wins. It’s a simple story. Someone that looks like a badass brings the fight to someone who looks soft. Juice isn’t soft though, hangs with Kingston, takes his strikes, fires back, and wins. It’s like a bar fight where the guy that you don’t expect to win the fight wins. I liked it a lot.
****¼ *


_Fight Club Pro Women’s Championship Matc_h
*Meiko Satomura(c) vs. Kimber Lee vs. Jessicka Havok *

There’s a lot of stiff kicks. The pace is fast. While they did the two in one out they rotated pretty quickly so thankfully you didn’t have any outside the ring for too long. This show is determined to not have any matches drag and this continued the trend. There’s nothing to dislike here but there’s also nothing all that memorable either.
***½ *


_AAW Championship Match:_
*ACH(c) vs. Trevor Lee*

Trevor Lee cuts a hilarious promo about how he’s a “shoot badass” and that it’s bullshit this show started at 11am. He said he’s a real wrestler that came straight from Bourbon Street the night before. He talks shit for a few minutes before ACH kicks him in the face and gets him in the ring. ACH proceeds to to beat the shit out of him and win like 2 minutes later. Lee was hilarious and the fact that he loses so fast is just icing on the cake. I know he’s been doing good stuff recently but this was satisfying. 
****


_Anything Goes Tornado Tag:_
*OVE vs. AR Fox, Brian Cage, and Joey Janela w/Penelope Ford *

Everyone hates Callihan because of the Eddie Edwards stuff so the match has some heat to it. I would have liked to have seen OVE heel it up a little more but their antics were mostly limited to Callihan talking a lot of shit. They really could have made this better with some more heel tactics and getting someone like Brian Cage pissed off. Even without that stuff it was still a lot of fun. Again, it just wasn’t memorable.
*****


_Open Invite Scramble Championship Match:_
*Matthew Palmer(c) vs. A Bunch of Other Guys 
*
I guess these are common types of matches for Pro Wrestling Revolver to the point that they have a title for this? They did a lot of spots. Some were cool, some weren’t. Some guys shined and some didn’t. Everyone does their dive to the outside of the ring. There was this guy named Curtis Stallion that kept his cowboy vest on the whole time, that was pretty cool. MJF was funny. That’s all I’ve got. 
**½ *


*The Lucha Brothers vs. Jack Evans and Teddy Hart *

I feel like these guys had really good chemistry together. There seemed to be some dislike between everyone in the match as well. There were a few innovative spots and maybe one tag the whole time. I think these guys could have a really good match if they just brawled around and didn’t try to have a Lucha Style match.
***¾ *


_Ladder Match for Some Tag Titles _
*Scarlet and Graves (Rascalz) vs. Aussie Open vs. The Besties in The World 
*
The beginning was nice because everyone was actually going for the belts that were up there. It was a nice to see that everyone was trying to win. And while they were climbing the ladders slower than what they could climb they weren’t going exceptionally slow either. After doing that for a little while this quickly turned into your standard indie spot fest. There were a few funny moments and a bunch of spots. Nothing all that insane though.
*****​
The show was enjoyable but not memorable.I liked that it was a quick show but I feel like a lot of the matches never made it out of first gear. The whole thing was just kind of flat.


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> Where is happening?


APW out in San Francisco. It's the night before the G1 Special.


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> APW out in San Francisco. It's the night before the G1 Special.


Joint show with PWR out there. 

Tournament lineup looks great but really wish Flip wasn't in there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gabe sighting on RVD DVD...


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots are running a 25% off Memorial Day sale until May 29th. The offer excludes 2018 PWG DVD's & ROH DVD's. The offer also includes 25% off downloads.

I ordered Shimmer 76-80.


----------



## sXeMope

https://twitter.com/TremontCZW/status/997507318416904193

Tremont once again hinting at retirement and challenging Cody Rhodes. Could be cool to see, but I'm not sure if it's something Cody would do. idk I just can't see where that match would happen


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE returns this weekend. Nothing overly special on the cards aside from Riddle's two matches.

*EVOLVE 104 - May 19th - Summit, IL - 8:00pm CDT*

-*WWN Championshp Match:* Austin Theory (c) vs. DJZ
-Non-Title: EVOLVE Champion Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland
-*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match - Anything Goes:* Chris Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. The End
-Keith Lee vs. James Drake
-Tracy Williams vs. Dominic Garrini
-AR Fox vs. Zachary Wentz
-Anthony Henry vs. Stevie Fierce
-Matt Knicks, Chris Castro & Isaias Velazquez vs. J.Spade, Amarok & Jonny Flex
-*Four Way Freestyle:* Darby Allin vs. Trey Miguel vs. Myron Reed vs. Snoop Strikes

*EVOLVE 105 - May 20th - Livonia, MI - 8pm EDT*

-*EVOLVE Championship Match - No Rope Break Match:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Keith Lee
-*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match (if Catch Point retain at EVOLVE 104):* Chris Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. James Drake & Anthony Henry
-Grudge Match: Tracy Williams vs. Odinson of The End
-Darby Allin vs. Shane Strickland
-Non-Title: WWN Champion Austin Theory vs. Trey Miguel
-DJZ vs. Zachary Wentz
-AR Fox vs. Myron Reed
-The End vs. N8 Mattson & Orlando Christopher
-FRAY! Returns To EVOLVE with new talent


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> EVOLVE returns this weekend. Nothing overly special on the cards aside from Riddle's two matches.
> 
> *EVOLVE 104 - May 19th - Summit, IL - 8:00pm CDT*
> 
> -*WWN Championshp Match:* Austin Theory (c) vs. DJZ
> -Non-Title: EVOLVE Champion Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland
> -*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match - Anything Goes:* Chris Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. The End
> -Keith Lee vs. James Drake
> -Tracy Williams vs. Dominic Garrini
> -AR Fox vs. Zachary Wentz
> -Anthony Henry vs. Stevie Fierce
> -Matt Knicks, Chris Castro & Isaias Velazquez vs. J.Spade, Amarok & Jonny Flex
> -*Four Way Freestyle:* Darby Allin vs. Trey Miguel vs. Myron Reed vs. Snoop Strikes
> 
> *EVOLVE 105 - May 20th - Livonia, MI - 8pm EDT*
> 
> -*EVOLVE Championship Match - No Rope Break Match:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Keith Lee
> -*EVOLVE Tag Team Championship Match (if Catch Point retain at EVOLVE 104):* Chris Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. James Drake & Anthony Henry
> -Grudge Match: Tracy Williams vs. Odinson of The End
> -Darby Allin vs. Shane Strickland
> -Non-Title: WWN Champion Austin Theory vs. Trey Miguel
> -DJZ vs. Zachary Wentz
> -AR Fox vs. Myron Reed
> -The End vs. N8 Mattson & Orlando Christopher
> -FRAY! Returns To EVOLVE with new talent


Ah, what will likely be Keith Lee's last Evolve match. At least he's going out against one of his best opponents.


----------



## FITZ

The fact that he's wrestling again makes me question why Austin Theory won the title off him in New Orleans. I know Gabe likes Theory but that seems to be a little too strong of a push too soon.







> wXw Ambition 9
> 
> You’re telling me I can watch an entire card in like an hour? Sign me up. I like, not love, this style of wrestling. I like short matches though. Entertaining 5 minute sprints are great and we don’t see enough of them. So the idea that whole card has 8 matches and is 62 minutes long is really appealing to me. They could have put this whole thing on the cheap VHS wrestling tapes my mom would buy me from K-Mart when I was a kid.
> 
> _Opening Round:_
> *Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher *
> 
> I believe the last time I saw James wrestle was as Drew Gulak’s henchmen in CZW. I was expecting him to get his ass kicked. At first he looked like he was in trouble as he kept going for the ropes to break up holds. But he soon after hit a few stiff strikes and Thatcher was in trouble. Like Thatcher was barely answering the 10 count in trouble. But Thatcher can catch anyone at any point (pun intended). He staggers to his feet and James charges and gets caught into a submission and quickly taps. Not what I was expecting but simple story and makes Thatcher’s other matches interesting because it looks like he can win any of his matches at any time.
> ***¾ *
> 
> 
> _Opening Round_
> *Bobby Gunns vs. Marious Al-Ani*
> 
> I think Al-Ani has been in like half of these tournaments and loses in the first round every time. The trend continues here. This was almost entirely them grappling and trying to gain position for a submission. It only lasted a few minutes and neither guy had any type of extended period of control. Gunns got the submission in and won. It was entertaining enough to watch but I like when there’s a little more going on than just trying gain a good hold.
> ****
> 
> 
> _Opening Round_
> *Jonah Rock vs. Mike Bailey *
> 
> You’ve got a big guy against a smaller, quick guy that throws kicks. The story writes itself. Bailey tries to keep distance and throw kicks. Rock tried to throw Bailey to the mat and use his weight grappling. I’ve seen similar strategies in actual MMA fights and imagine we would see it more if guys were allowed to fight out of their weight class. Jonah Rock gets the match onto the mat a couple of times but Bailey is always quick to get into the ropes and stand things up. Bailey eventually catches Jonah with a kick that phases him, then jumps on his back for a choke hold that gets the tap out. Really good job making it feel real. Honestly the only thing that didn’t seem real was the finish because I don’t think I’ve ever seen someone tap out on their feet in a real fight. But other than that they did a great job of structuring like a real fight. If the goal was to have as real of a wrestling match as possible they succeeded. It was also very entertaining.
> *****
> 
> 
> _Opening Round_
> *Laurance Roman vs. David Starr*
> 
> I don’t know if this lasted more than two minutes. They exchange some holds for a little but and then Roman throws a strike. Instead of it working Starr responds by CLUBBING him with a forearm to the side of the head. Three German suplexes in a row and the ref calls for the bell. Starr looks legit after this. And sometimes it’s just fun to see someone get the shit kicked out of them.
> ****
> 
> 
> *Matthew Riddle vs. WALTER *
> 
> Just an amazing start to the match with a finish that I hated. WALTER is an animal. He just mauls Riddle and is just brutal. He catches Riddle with a leg kick early and knocks him down. Riddle is able to answer the count but is immediately destroy upon standing up. I won’t call it a powerbomb or a suplex but something in between. It was awesome. From there Riddle tries to take things to the mat but just keeps getting hit with devastating strikes. He’s in trouble and WALTER seems invincible. After another big kick Riddle seems out for the count. At 9, after not moving for the entire count, he jumps up, hits Walter with a takedown and just starts throwing elbows until the referee stops the match. I HATED the selling of the last strike. He went from unconscious to on top of WALTER and throwing strikes in about 10 seconds. What they did was so good and they ended it in a way that just leaves a sour taste in your mouth. Honestly with like 2 more minutes and a better ending this would could have gotten 4 stars from me.
> ***3/4*
> 
> 
> _Semi-Finals_
> *Bobby Gunns vs. Timothy Thatcher*
> 
> Gunns seems to know he’s overmatched here and acts accordingly. He goes for it all as soon as the bell rings by starting with a running big boot. It works and he’s in control early. But it feels like he’s just hanging on for a lot of the match. He’s taking a full 9 count when he’s down sometimes and needs the ropes to save him. He eventually is just out matched by Thatcher. Gunns jumps on Thatcher and gets a choke hold in but Thatcher just powers through, shrugs off Gunns, and hits Fujiwara Armbar for the win. I liked it. I think Thatcher is the champion at the time and he looks a lot more intimidating than Gunns so I think they played their roles accordingly.
> ***½ *
> 
> 
> _Semi-Finals: _
> *David Starr vs. Mike Bailey *
> 
> They both won their first round matches so they stick to what worked for them earlier. Bailey goes for kicks while Starr tries to get close for the suplexes. Getting close means avoiding the kicks. Each guy has some success and then Starr hits his first suplex and seems to be going for the kill. But Bailey catches him with a kick on the top of his head (so he kicks straight down on a standing Starr) and knocks him out. The kick that ended it was brutal, it looked and sounded real. And it was fitting with the strategy they both had. Cool match.
> **** *
> 
> 
> _Ambition 9 Finals: _
> *Timothy Thatcher vs. Mike Bailey*
> 
> Thatcher concluded that if he ripped off Bailey’s leg he would not get knocked out by a kick. It worked, Bailey was clearly thrown off for a while and he had to adjust. That being said Bailey almost pulled it off. He was able to get in close and knock the wind out of Thatcher but Thatcher was able to beat the count. Both guys also had to use the ropes to save themselves before the finish as well. Now as much as I hated the finish of Riddle/WALTER I loved this one. Thatcher and Bailey both make it to their feet but Bailey had stopped throwing kicks as Thatcher caught a few and really worked the leg. So they’re at kicking range and Bailey can’t throw any kicks. So Thatcher throws one. He hadn’t done that all night and it’s not something that fits his style of offense. It catches Bailey off guard and he goes down. Thatcher quickly locks in an arm bar and wins. Really clever finish that played off not only the match we were watching but the previous matches in the tournament. The finals of a tournament should always be the best match of the tournament and this was.
> ****½ *​
> 
> This was an extremely enjoyable hour. It’s just nice not to have anything drag and not see a match with a million spots and false finishes. Most of the finishes were logical and the matches had guys going in with a clear strategy and game plan.
> 
> If you’ve made it this far I just want to quickly comment on my ratings. Every match was very short. If I enjoyed watching the match I gave it a good rating, even if it was 2 minutes long.


----------



## SHIRLEY

sXeMope said:


> https://twitter.com/TremontCZW/status/997507318416904193
> 
> Tremont once again hinting at retirement and challenging Cody Rhodes. Could be cool to see, but I'm not sure if it's something Cody would do. idk I just can't see where that match would happen


ROH vs. GCW confirmed


----------



## sXeMope

SHIRLEY said:


> ROH vs. GCW confirmed


Thats the thing though. I can't see Cody in a GCW ring, nor can I see Tremont in an ROH ring. Maybe CZW would book it, but I hope not. CZW really fell off the map this year.


----------



## Corey

From 2 weeks ago:


----------



## MC

*EVOLVE 104

Zachary Wentz vs AR Fox: ***¼ *
Fun opener. They had a good a showcase of their high flying abilities. Zachary Wentz was most impressive and the crowd respond to him fairly well in the match. I’ve only really seen Wentz in DG where he was pretty great and I’m looking forward to seeing what he can do in a different setting, good start so far. One more thing, I’m kinda liking this party gimmick, AR Fox has. Because it makes him more than a flips guy that you see on every other indy. 

*Josh Briggs vs. Tommy Maserati: Squash*
This match ended before I finished my thoughts on the previous match. 

*Dominic Garrini vs. Tracy Williams: ****
Another decent match, it was very heated and they played up the the hatred fairly well. It was fast paced but very crisp at the same time. My only fault with it was that the finish should’ve happened when Williams caught Garrini when he did the low blow, that would’ve been a good ending but they went a bit longer and he tapped him out on the next submission. Bit pointless there but oh well, solid match. 

*Amarok, J. Spade & Johnny Flex vs. Chris Castro, Isaias Velazquez & Matt Knicks: **½ *
This was okay. Decent enough. There was some nice tag team wrestling but I’ve never seen any of these people before which affected my investment into the match. Still enjoyable but it did kinda drag at times. 

*Anthony Henry vs. Stevie Fierce: **¾ *
Another perfectly fine match. It seemed like the crowd was familiar with both men (I assume that they were local talent) which meant the crowd was into it more than I was. 

*Austin Theory (c) vs. DJ Z: **½ *
Yet another perfectly fine match. Nothing much to say about it. 

*Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) (c) vs. The End (Odinson & Parrow): ***¼ *
I liked this match. Just a massive brawl. Very entertaining. Didn’t go longer than it needed to be. 
*
Darby Allin vs. Trey Miguel vs. Myron Reed vs. Snoop Strikes: **¾ *
Decent 4-way. Very chaotic but fun. 

………………………………………………………………………………………...Candy Cartwright…………………………………………..nice

*James Drake vs. Keith Lee: ***¼ *
Good hoss battle with them just laying into each other. It was fun Lee was pretty awesome. 


*Shane Strickland vs Matt Riddle: ***½ *
Pretty good match. Loved the selling of Riddle as well as the work my Strickland. Nice ending as well, adds some edge to Strickland and good lead way into a new top feud for EVOLVE.


----------



## Corey

Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland _(EVOLVE 104)_ **** 3/4*

Loved this. Perfect way to introduce Strickland into the main event scene without having him straight up beat Riddle or take a loss and look good in defeat. He was ruthless with the arm work and Riddle sold it really well. Finish wasn't received well by the live crowd but I thought it was brilliant with Riddle wanting to do away with rope breaks in EVOLVE. If it wasn't for that rope break and DQ, his arm may have bee broken. Can't wait for their rematch with the belt on the line. Their MLW Title match was legit fantastic.

*wXw Shotgun Championship:* Bobby Gunns (c) vs. David Starr _(wXw Shotgun 355)_ **** 1/2*

Rock solid match. Starr's selling of the arm was top notch and the crowd was firmly on his side. Finish is kinda cheap, but no big deal.


----------



## adamclark52

Women’s Extreme Wrestling Volumes 5-8








Volume 5 “Deep Impact”
February 1st, 2003
From Froggy’s Bar and Grill in Dover, Delaware
Commentators: Eric Gargiulo and Jeffery J. James

Eric Gargiulo and Jeffery J. James welcome everyone to the show and promise lots of tits and ass.

Riptide tells Alexis Laree that she doesn’t stand a chance in their ladder match later tonight.

Little Louie is backstage sodomizing some girl, possibly GI Ho.

Candie can’t wait for her Hardcore Bra and Panties Match later tonight.

Referee Isis comes out and dances for the crowd (mostly males). Then another referee named Tara comes out and says the people here paid to see wrestling and not a strip tease. Isis leaves.

Intergender Bra and Thong Match
*BJ & King Sleazy vs. Candie & Little Louie*
It’s hard for me to put my finger on who was more terrible in this match: the dwarfs or the strippers. This may have been the worst match I’ve seen in my life. Candie was at least somewhat attractive.
Winners: Candie & Little Louie

Stairway to Supremacy Ladder Match
*Riptide vs. Alexis Laree*
I wasn’t prepared for an actual wrestling match on this show. It was still sloppy as fuck. Funny thing about this Ladder Match, there was nothing suspended over the ring. For a match in a bar in front of drunks this wasn’t entirely horrendous. At least for the first time since I started the DVD I wasn’t embarrassed watching it. 
Winner: Riptide

Some guy called “Smoke” or something who’s pretending to be the Rock tells Sinnamin that she’s not to show her breasts tonight. That upsets her.

*Casey vs. Missy the Schoolgirl*
This was so bad. The one girl couldn’t stop laughing. They just fought around the crowd and threw each other into the drunks laps before walking backstage.

If Davey Mae wins he gets five minutes with Sinnamin, if Sinnamin wins she’s allowed to expose her breasts to the crowd
*Davey Mae w/Dawn Mae and Papa Mae vs. Sinnamin*
Wow, what a stipulation. Lou Thesz must be proud. This was somewhere between the first match and the second match in terms of quality. So it was just “horrible”
Winner: Sinnamin

The announcers discuss how Sinnamin never showed her breasts.

*Chick Diesel w/Special Ed vs. American Creme Pie w/Lucky*
Wow, this match wouldn’t fly in 2018. Both “managers” were physically disabled and American Creme Pie was making out with dudes in the audience as she made her way to the ring. She was so busy doing that that she didn’t notice Chick Diesel and Special Ed beating up on Lucky.
Winner: no one, no one at all

*Dawn Mae w/Papa Mae vs. Persephone*
This was horrendous and it wasn’t even the worst match on the show.
Winner: Persephone

For the Womens Extreme Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship
*Lady Storm vs. GI Ho (champion)*
This was okay once they took it outside the ring and started throwing food at one another. Somehow the pinfall happened outside the ring and even the announcers were confused since it wasn’t a Falls Count Anywhere Match.
Winner: GI Ho
Soundguy and the Smoke attack GI Ho and Isis the referee.

“I Hate Hos” Dover Street Fight Open Challenge 
*Soundguy & the Smoke vs. Tai “Killer” Weed & Psycho Bitch*
This was a five-star Classic compared to the rest of the show. Tai “Killer” Weed was pretty cool.
Winners: Tai “Killer” Weed & Psycho Bitch
______________________________________________________________________________
This was some of the trashiest shit I’ve seen in my life. The commentary was hilarious though. They were pointing out all the bad shit going on in the ring and on the screen and didn’t hold back.










Volume 6 “Kickin’ Ass, Ghetto Booty Style”
February 1st, 2003
From Froggy’s Bar and Grill in Dover, Delaware
Commentator: Eric Gargiulo

Tai “Killer” Weed welcomes everyone to the show.

Casey and Crystal are backstage talking about how nice their natural bodies are.

Eric Gargiulo runs down the card for tonight, because that matters. 

Riptide is looking forward to her match against Amy Lee tonight.

Kameo is ready for Persephone

Amy Lee promises to rip Riptides ovaries out.

*Kameo vs. Persephone*
This wasn’t very good. Kameo looked like she has no idea what she was supposed to do.
Winner: Persephone 

Tara berates the crowd. Casey comes out and tells her she’s not perfect then hits the worst knee to the midsection I’ve ever seen.

Eric Gargiulo runs down a segment that I think may have been cut off the DVD.

Tara joins the commentary booth but it sounds like they forget to turn her microphone on.

Paddle and “something” Match
*Lady Storm w/Commissioner Smoke vs. Missy the Schoolgirl*
This match was so good they cut portions of it out. I think Lady Storm is way better than this.
Winner: Schoolgirl Missy

The Soundguy comes out and berates everyone. He yells at the ring girls and they just keep laughing. He then announces that he, the Smoke, Lady Storm and Brittany declare war on hos. BJ comes out to attack but Corporeal Punishment takes her out. She takes a vicious Powerbomb through a table. Some girl who the announcers aren’t even aware of who she is challenges Corporeal Punishment to a match.

*Corporeal Punishment w/Soundguy Steve and the Smoke vs. Angela*
Whoever Angela is she has potential. I should probably research her and she if ever did anything.
Winner: Corporal Punishment

If Davey Mae wins he gets five minutes with Alexis Laree
*Davey Mae w/Papa Mae vs. Alexis Laree* 
This lasts seconds. Isis screwed the count up so bad.
Winner: Alexis Laree

Simply Luscious comes out and challenges Alexis Laree to a match.

*Alexis Laree vs. Simply Luscious*
This was okay but the ending was such a botched up mess.
Winner: ...I’m not sure

Kameo is pissed that she had to wrestle a lesbian.

Papa Mae tells GI Ho that Dawn Mae is going to beat her for the belt tonight.

Schoolgirl Missy shows off the wounds from her match.

Amy Lee and Special Ed come out and she rips the crowd. She’s actually really good. But she keeps calling the promotion “GLOW”. Then she calls Lucky out. And then they beat him up until Riptide comes to the rescue.

*Amy Lee w/Special Ed vs. Riptide* 
This was going on fine and actually wasn’t too bad until out of the blue the referee calls it a double disqualification.
Winners: double disqualification

Alexis Laree calls Simply Luscious out for another match.

Lady Storm finds the Smoke backstage with someone else’s shoe.

Amy Lee calls Riptide out for a ladder match.

Tara issues Casey a warning to stay out of her face.

For the Women’s Extreme Wrestling Unified Ladies Championship 
*Dawn Mae w/Papa Mae and Davey Mae vs. GI Ho (champion)*
So I guess the footage they shot for this match got lost because this one was shown from a single fans video camera and had no commentary. They also only showed portions of it then all of a sudden Tai “Killer” Weed came out and attacked the Maes with a chair.
Winner: GI Ho
Afterwards Cristy Kiss does the worlds slowest run in, attacks GI Ho and takes her belt and shirt. Tai “Killer” Weed challenges her to a shaving cream match.
______________________________________________________________________________
This show was a bit better at least in terms of wrestling quality. It was still trash but they toned it down quite a bit. Instead of being a 9/10 on the trash meter it was a 7.5/10. The commentary was much better too. If you closed your eyes you’d almost think you were watching actual wrestling. 










Volume 7: “As Good As She Gets”
May 1st, 2003
From Froggy’s Bar and Grill in Dover, Delaware
Commentator: Eric Gargiulo

Eric Gargiulo welcomes everyone to the show. Becky Bayless comes out and says she knows how GI Ho got out of the draft. Tara comes out and says she has the best body. The Soundguy comes out and tells her Brittany has the best body. Then he announces that Brittany, Lady Storm and the Smoke are in Iraq eradicating hos. Then Tara calls Annie Social out (who’s gone by a different name the last three shows). Annie Social comes out and says her natural body is way better. Then she starts stripping but Davey and Papa Mae attack her. Barroom Barbie comes to the rescue. 

There’s a Battle Royal or something tonight to determine a new Unified champion. I don’t know what happened to GI Ho.

*The Mae Family vs. Barroom Barbie*
This was torture.
Winner: Barroom Barbie

Davey Mae says that this will be the week he wins a match (he just took the pin in the last match). His father threatens to kick him out of the family if he doesn’t.

Ripcord doesn’t care who she’s in the ring with.

Tai “Killer” Weed is working coat check and she takes some guys weed.

Becky Bayless is backstage spreading rumours.

Ripcord is flipping out backstage when Amy Lee attacks her. The entire roster has to hold them off one another.

Isis comes of and dances for the crowd for way too long.

*Persephone w/BT Barnum vs. Psycho Bitch w/Lucky* 
This was SLOPPY but the two of them were at least competent enough to work around their mistakes. 
Winner: Psycho Bitch

Hardcore Handicapped Match
*Riptide vs. Two Ring Crew Guys*
This was actually a passable, enjoyable hardcore match. Nothing pretty but props to Riptide for giving her all. The ring crew guys were local bums and the good thing about local dudes from Dover, Delaware is that they don’t mind doing something stupid.
Winner: Riptide

*Simply Luscious vs. Alexis Laree*
I wasn’t paying too much attention to this match.
Winner: Simply Luscious

*Pava vs. Mercedes*
This was some sort of boyfriend/girlfriend, trainer/trainee match. Pava was at least a semi-competent wrestler. 
Winner: Mercedes 

Simply Luscious tells Alexis Laree to get some training then come wrestle her.

Ho Madness Battle Royal for the Women’s Extreme Wrestling Unified Women’s Championship (final four meet in a strap match)
*Featuring: Alexis Laree, Amy Lee, Annie Social, Barroom Barbie, Cristy Kiss, Davey Mae, Misty the Schoolgirl, Mercedes, Nurse D., Nurse T., Papa Mae, Persephone, Psycho Bitch, Ring Crew Guy 1, Ring Crew Guy 2, Riptide, Simply Luscious, Soundguy Steve and Tai “Killer” Weed*
Best thing about a Battle Royal in WEW? You lose by going over the top rope or by losing your top. This was a fucking mess. People who were allied with people earlier in the show were fighting one another, then they were friends again, then they were fighting again. Riptide was announced and her music played but she never even came out. Dildos were thrown into the ring. And the Strap Match stipulation at the end was completely ignored.
Winner: Amy Lee (new Women’s Extreme Wrestling Unified Women Champion)
______________________________________________________________________________
This episode was on par with the previous one and was possibly even more “serious”. Aside from the first match everyone was at least trying to wrestle. 










Volume 8 “Hot Booties Get Kicked”
May 1st, 2003
From Froggy’s Bar and Grill in Dover, Delaware
Commentators: Becky Bayless and Pussy Willow/Barroom Barbie

Mercedes plans on kicking Persephone’s ass.

Special Ed says that Persephone is going to kick Mercedes ass. Persephone has no idea who Mercedes even is.

Simply Luscious is ready for Navaho.

Baby Phat is ready for Davey Mae.

Annie Social is ready for a fight.

Candie is back! Tara gives her some baby powder and tells her she’s the person who can put Annie in her place. The plan for the baby powder is to put it in her cleavage or something.

The Maes plan on reigning supreme.

An affirmative male referee rubs himself.

Psycho Bitch screams at the camera.

Navaho stomps on a pizza box and plans on doing the same to Simply Luscious.

Simply Luscious gives her bag to Lucky and tells him to rub her neck. 

Amy Lee screams into the camera. She plans on stuffing Tai “Killer” Weed straight up the ass...

[all that took eight minutes to get through]

*Candie vs. Angela*
This was terrible but the commentary was a million times worse. The plan ended up being powder that went into referee Tara’s face and caused her to count the wrong wrestler as the winner.
Winner: Angela

The Smoke...oh who the fuck cares at this point?

Tai “Killer Weed” screams into the camera.

The Smoke introduces Gorgeous George to the WEW viewers.

Isis comes out and does her dance for the crowd.

*Persephone w/Timothy something vs. Mercedes*
This was awesome. First Persephone fell off the ropes then they cut out some parts. All of a sudden Simply Luscious was chasing Timothy out of the ring and Persephone had Mercedes in a Sleeperhold, which ended the match.
Winner: Persephone 

*Davey Mae w/Papa Mae and Sparky vs. Baby Phat*
They actually did some chain wrestling in this match. No, I’m not joking. For some reason the Smoke came out and Rock Bottomed Davey Mae.
Winner: Baby Phat

Simply Luscious brings out the affirmative male referee, who I think she calls “Ketchup” or “Chee-Chee”. The Dover crowd loves him.

*Simply Luscious vs. Navaho*
I’m sure Shawn Michaels was proud that one of his students (Simply Luscious) was in this match. This was at least wrestling.
Winner: Simply Luscious
Persephone and Timothy attack Simply Luscious.

*Psycho Bitch vs. Two Ring Crew Guys*
I don’t know what the fuck was going on here. There was more stuff cut out and all of a sudden the referee was laid-out and the Smoke was out there attending to her.
Winner: Psycho Bitch

*Persephone & Special Ed vs. Simply Luscious & Lucky*
I’m not sure if this was a Tag Team match or not. But Lucky was wearing a lobster bib as a cape. That’s all that matters.
Winners: Simply Luscious & Lucky

The Smoke is in the ring screaming at people. 

*The Smoke vs. Annie Social*
...this...(sigh)
Winner: Annie Social 

For the Womens Extreme Wrestling World Championship
*Amy Lee (champion) vs. Tai “Killer” Weed*
This was actual wrestling. I couldn’t believe it. And it lasted longer than three minutes. I was enjoying it until the Smoke came out (again) with Soundguy Steve and put Tai “Killer” Weed through a table very viciously.
Winner: Amy Lee
Afterwards the Mae Family comes to Tai “Killer” Weeds rescue.

Amy Lee joins the commentary booth.

First person to lose their dress loses
*Pussy Willow w/? vs. Gorgeous George w/the Smoke*
...this was...this...this...my god, this...
Winner: Gorgeous George
______________________________________________________________________________
This was fucking horrendous. I have no idea what was happening most of the time. I have no idea who was a heel or who was a face. The Smoke was laying out people who I thought were heels then he was laying out people who I thought were faces. What a fucking mess. The commentary on this volume was so bad. I know they were in character but it was like listening to two strippers who had never seen wrestling in their lives call wrestling. The best parts where when they were talking to people not part of the match about cues and match changes and they didn’t bother cutting it out. 
______________________________________________________________________________
Overall this is bar none the worst wrestling DVD I’ve ever owned. There were a few competent matches scattered over the four shows but the bad outweighed the good ten to one. I don’t think continuity mattered but between shows everything changed. The Smoke was commissioner, then he wasn’t. They kept talking about people who never ended up showing up. Peoples names kept changing between shows…sometimes during shows. Even the main belt changed names between shows. And I don't think any of the girls on the front covers are even in the shows. I know that's GI Ho at the bottom on the main cover and I think that's Gorgeous George in the background. I'm pretty sure Tai "Killer" Weed is on the one cover with a yellow shirt and I think Candie may be on the cover of the last one. I have no idea who the rest of these girls are. 

Anything with Riptide, Simply Luscious or Amy Lee in it was entertaining. Amy Lee was very entertaining when she’d come out before her matches and insult the people in the audience. Tai “Killer” Weed was okay. I felt bad for people like Riptide (who was known as “Prodigette” in ECW), Alexis Laree (who’s now known as Mickie James) and Simply Luscious who were actual wrestlers probably asking themselves why there were on these shows. 

But I loved watching this. It was so bad it was good. I got it when I bought something like thirty DVDs off a friend for one hundred dollars so I don’t feel ripped off paying three dollars for this. 

The shows were around eighty-five minutes each and aired on pay per view in the early-2000’s. I know the internet was different back then but I don’t know who’d order this crap. Hopefully it was something that cost less than $9.99 a show. But I’d question anyone paying anything more than what I paid for it.


----------



## Corey

Oh shit big announcement! @MarkyWhipwreck; Thatcher & Strickland don't have matches that night yet. I'd be down for either one.

@TJQ; you gotta go to this show, brethren. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005147544215801856
*EVOLVE 107 - June 24th - Melrose, MA - Tickets & Info At WWNLive.com*

-NXT North American Championship: Adam Cole defends vs. TBA
-WWN Championship: Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly defend vs. ???
-Matt Riddle vs. DJZ
-WALTER vs. AR Fox with Ayla & The Skulk
-Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini
-Darby Allin vs. Jarek 1:20 with Candy Cartwright
-Jaka with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini vs. Bad Bones vs. Josh Briggs
-Plus many others to be added!


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Oh shit big announcement! @MarkyWhipwreck Thatcher & Strickland don't have matches that night yet. I'd be down for either one.
> 
> @TJQ you gotta go to this show, brethren. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005147544215801856
> *EVOLVE 107 - June 24th - Melrose, MA - Tickets & Info At WWNLive.com*
> 
> -NXT North American Championship: Adam Cole defends vs. TBA
> -WWN Championship: Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly defend vs. ???
> -Matt Riddle vs. DJZ
> -WALTER vs. AR Fox with Ayla & The Skulk
> -Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini
> -Darby Allin vs. Jarek 1:20 with Candy Cartwright
> -Jaka with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini vs. Bad Bones vs. Josh Briggs
> -Plus many others to be added!


Makes you wonder if the North American Title will be used like a TV Title while also being the title that travels to other promotions. Wouldn't mind seeing it in Progress either.

Shane Strickland would be cool.......though Killshot would be better, lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Oh shit big announcement! @MarkyWhipwreck Thatcher & Strickland don't have matches that night yet. I'd be down for either one.
> 
> @TJQ you gotta go to this show, brethren. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005147544215801856
> *EVOLVE 107 - June 24th - Melrose, MA - Tickets & Info At WWNLive.com*
> 
> -NXT North American Championship: Adam Cole defends vs. TBA
> -WWN Championship: Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly defend vs. ???
> -Matt Riddle vs. DJZ
> -WALTER vs. AR Fox with Ayla & The Skulk
> -Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini
> -Darby Allin vs. Jarek 1:20 with Candy Cartwright
> -Jaka with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini vs. Bad Bones vs. Josh Briggs
> -Plus many others to be added!



Adam Cole when he sees Austin Theory backstage


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Oh shit big announcement! @MarkyWhipwreck; Thatcher & Strickland don't have matches that night yet. I'd be down for either one.
> 
> @TJQ; you gotta go to this show, brethren. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005147544215801856
> *EVOLVE 107 - June 24th - Melrose, MA - Tickets & Info At WWNLive.com*
> 
> -NXT North American Championship: Adam Cole defends vs. TBA
> -WWN Championship: Austin Theory with Priscilla Kelly defend vs. ???
> -Matt Riddle vs. DJZ
> -WALTER vs. AR Fox with Ayla & The Skulk
> -Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini
> -Darby Allin vs. Jarek 1:20 with Candy Cartwright
> -Jaka with Stokely Hathaway & Dominic Garrini vs. Bad Bones vs. Josh Briggs
> -Plus many others to be added!


Don't worry, I most certainly saw that tweet, and it did not motivate me to buy a ticket :lol


----------



## adamclark52

Ring of Glory “the Great Commission”
December 16th, 2005
From the Forum in Rome, Georgia
Commentators: Scott Hudson



Spoiler: review



Percy Pringle makes his way to the ring. He forewarns the crowd of what is to come. He’s basically playing the Devil during this show.

Scott Hudson welcomes everyone to the show. 

Goldylocks is backstage with Rodney Mack and Jazz. Before they can say much Percy Pringle interrupts and asks them to join him. They say they want to do things “the right way”.

*Bo Buchanan vs. Rodney Mack w/Jazz*
I’ve seen these two wrestle before but I don’t think I’ve ever seen either wrestle in anything more than a three minute TV match. So this is the best match I’ve ever seen from either. Jazz ended up costing Rodney Mac the match.
Winner: Bo Buchanan
Percy Pringle comes out and informs Rodney Mack that Jazz has joined him.

Goldylocks is backstage with Jimmy Rave, Air Paris, CJ Summers and Sal Rinauro. They’re all participating in the Sword of the Spirit match later on. They all give their stories and they all want to prove their worth tonight.

Mike Sanders and Erik Watts come out and tell the true story of Christmas: something about them being the wisemen and their opponents bringing them gifts. D-Lo Brown comes out and tells them the true meaning of Christmas; then he goes on about how God turned his life around. Glen Gilberti comes out and says that they wrestle to entertain the people. 

Fifteen or twenty minutes later we have a match.

*Mike Sanders & Erik Watts vs. D-Lo Brown & Glen “Disco Inferno” Gilberti*
This was going on fine until Glen Gilberti turned on D-Lo Brown. And pinned him…for the victory…?
Winners: Mike Sanders, Erik Watts and Glen Gilberti 

Percy Pringle and Jazz come out and introduce Mark Jindrak. Jindrak harasses the ring crew guy until Matt Hyson attacks him.

*Mark Jindrak w/Percy and Jazz vs. Matt “Spike Dudley” Hyson*
This was a one-sided squash with a wonky finish.
Winner: Matt Hyson
Mark Jindrak is pretty upset that he lost so he beats Matt Hyson up and puts him through a table.

Goldylocks is backstage with Glen Gilberti, Mike Sanders and Erik Watts. They say that sometimes you have to do things the wrong way. Gilberti decides to go out and sing for the fans.

Jason Sensation is in the ring to honor Ron Simmons. Simmons comes out and Sensation runs down his list of accomplishments then gives him a trophy that I swear they call “the Cup of Life”. Simmons thanks the fans. 

Glen Gilberti comes out and says he’s the star of the show. Jason Sensation does a bad inspiration of him so Gilberti attacks him. D-Lo Brown comes to the rescue but Mike Sanders and Eric Watts come and overcome him. Ron Simmons comes back to the ring and takes them all out. 

*Kevin Northcutt w/Percy Pringle, Jazz and a pair of scissors vs. Sean “Syxx Pac” Waltman*
This was pretty bad.
Winner: Sean “Syxx Pac” Waltman
Percy Pringle admonishes Kevin Northcutt for losing.

Goldylocks asks Vince Russo how he came up with tonights concepts. He says he wants to break the rules and give underappreciate talent a chance to shine.

Vince Russo joins the commentary booth.

Stairway to Heaven Match for the Sword of the Spirit
*CJ Summers vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Air Paris*
The rules of this match don’t matter. What matters is it’s a ladder match and there’s A SWORD hanging above the ring. A SWORD! The match was okay. Compared to the rest of the show it was a five-star classic. And once the ladder came into play it got a few stiff bumps. The ending was SO BAD though when Air Paris fell off the ladder and into the ropes, then took his sweet ass time tying his own leg in the ropes to prevent his own escape and give Jimmy Rave the win. I’m sure that stuff happens in ladder matches all the time but not front and center on camera.
Winner: Jimmy Rave (HE WEILDS THE SWORD OF THE SPIRIT!!!!)
Percy Pringle and Jazz come out and tell Jimmy Rave he could have it all if he joins them and gives them his spirit. If he doesn’t they’re just going to take it anyway. He gives Jimmy twenty minutes to decide.

Jazz knows everyone is here to whip some butt. She says there’s no one backstage so she challenges the audience. She spots Rain and Trinity in the crowd and challenges Trinity to a match. Trinity refuses so she challenges Rain. Rain accepts.

*Jazz vs. Rain (and/or Trinity?)*
This started as Rain wrestling Jazz but when she was at the disadvantage Trinity decided to run in and take over. The pinfall was a fucking embarrassment too. But the match was fine.
Winner: Rain (and/or Trinity?) 

Goldylocks is backstage with Jimmy Rave and asks him what he’s going to do with the Sword of the Spirit? He doesn’t know if he’s ready for the responsibility that comes with the sword.

Percy Pringle and all his minions (Erik Watts, Mike Sanders, Mark Jindrak and Kevin Northcutt) come to the ring and call Jimmy Rave out to make his decision. Jimmy struggles with the decision then the ring crew guy “Asa” gets in the ring and reminds Percy of when his Father kicked him out of Paradise a long time ago. I’m pretty sure Asa is Jesus. He tells everyone to join him. Percy tells his minions to attack him. They da and cuff him and continue to beat him. After looking into Asas eyes Kevin Northcutt is unable to beat on him though and he goes after Percy instead. So he gets beaten. Syxx Pac and Rodney Mac come to the rescue. When the ring is cleared Asa asks Jimmy Rave to come back to the ring. He tells Jimmy the Sword of the Spirit represents more than a title and wrestling: it’s the spirit of what’s inside. They embrace. 

Asa leads the crowd in a prayer. 

AJ Styles delivers an inspirational message to the crowd. 

The manager of the venue recommends other churches bring Ring of Glory to their house.

Some fans give messages of inspiration.

Vince Russo gives a heartfelt message to the audience. 

Asa blesses the viewing audience.
____________________________________________________________________________
DVD Bonus Features:
An extended show ending

Some trailers
____________________________________________________________________________
This show wasn’t good but it’s not the abomination some will make you think it was. Yeah the religious undertones were all over it but again it wasn’t like the Christian message was being pounded over your head the entire time. Except during the last half hour. At that point it did take a turn to the more religious content but I don’t involve myself in religion. I watched this because I wanted to watch bad wrestling tonight and this was just a low budget Indy show. I’ve been to lower budget Indy wrestling shows myself. The wrestling was sloppy, uninspired and gassed and I expected that. But it wasn’t like the Sword of the Spirit kept falling and impaled Jimmy Rave in the ass or that anyone was visibly under the influence of drugs. No, that would’ve been cool. 

It was just a really fucking boring show.

There were three dark matches not included on the DVD: David Young defeated Elix Skipper, AJ Styles defeated Abyss and BG James defeated Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Corey

OTT! OTT! OTT! :mark:


----------



## Corey

Joey Janela is taking over the indy scene! :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010712354743570435

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010581773133275144


----------



## Obfuscation

The next best thing that about the Climax is that KUSHIDA goes around the world wrestling with a bunch of new names. :cozy

Janela making the rounds in Gabe's world is something. Guess he's wanting him to bring in some more fans while Janela is currently hot. Fine with that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tonight (unfortunately it's only for the live crowd)


----------



## Obfuscation

It's even FOR the championship. Good grief, they better air this on the Network or something.


----------



## Corey

What in tarnation


----------



## Obfuscation

MENG is coming back. :sodone


----------



## SHIRLEY

Obfuscation said:


> MENG is coming back. :sodone


Don't call it a comeback...


----------



## Obfuscation

He never left. Offering up quality ass kickings at competitive prices.


----------



## adamclark52

This is a package of the wrestling events Juggalo Championship Wrestling held during Insane Clown Posse’s 11th Annual “Gathering of the Juggalos” in August 2010. Yes, the Gathering of the Juggalos. The annual festival that brings out the lowest of human life forms this toilet Earth has to offer. The crowd was mostly made up of shirtless men (and a few women) drunk and high as fuck. The wrestlers…were mostly drunk and high as fuck as well. Whatever, I’ve seen worse…

…or have I?








Juggalo Championship Wrestling “the Gathering 2010”

[Disc One]​
“Bloodymania IV”
August 15th, 2010
From Hog Rock in Cave-In, Illinois
Commentator: Kevin Gill



Spoiler: results



_“Above the Law”_
*The Weedman vs. “Officer” Colt Cabana*
This was a match. Nothing offensive. The commentary was pretty funny and Colt Cabanas promo beforehand was pretty funny too. 
Winner: the Weedman

_“Three Way Explosion”_
*Shawn Daivari w/Truth Martini vs. Joey Ryan vs. Road Dogg Jesse James*
Only at the Gathering of the Juggalos would Daivari saying he took the Road Dogg out and he wouldn’t be in the match but then the Road Dogg coming out midway through the match result in a huge pop. God Bless you Juggalos.
Winner: Joey Ryan 

_“Super Indy Dream Four-Way Tag”_
Four Way Elimination Match for the Juggalo Championship Wrestling Heavyweight Tag Team Championships
*The Haters (champions) vs. Kings of Wrestling vs. the Briscoe Brothers vs. the Ring Rydas*
This actually wasn’t a bad match at all. The two teams that were new to me (the Haters and the Ring Rydas) were sloppy but I still liked them. 
Winners: the Kings of Wrestling (new Juggalo Championship Wrestling Heavyweight Tag Team Champion)

_“Somebody’s Getting Punched, For Real”_
*Butterbean vs. Twinkie Hop*
This has to be seen to be believed.
Winner: Butterbean

_“Heatwave, and For Good Reason”_
*Booker T w/Boondox vs. Tracy Smothers w/Isabella Smothers*
The best part of this match was Tracy Smothers pre-match promo. The match was a match.
Winner: Booker T

*Isis w/Sugar Slam vs. Isabella Smothers*
Isis is that really tall girl who was supposed to be on WWE NXT in 2010 but got released for some reason right after the show started. If it was because they saw this match I don’t blame them. It was fucking horrible.
Winner: Isis

_“Super Death Match”_
*Balls Mahoney & Hollywood Chuck Hogan vs. Madman Pondo & the Necro Butcher*
This was a typical sloppy brawl but it went to a different level when Balls Mahoney started throwing up in the ring. Then it was over.
Winner: Balls Mahoney & Hollywood Chuck Hogan

_“Triple Trouble Main Event”_ for the Juggalo Championship Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship 
*Corp. Robinson (champion) w/Terry Funk vs. Mike Knox w/Scott D’Amore vs. Lord Ninja w/Todd Bridges*
Very early in the match it’s revealed that Lord Ninja was Raven. This was terrible. But Sid Vicious came out at the end and looked awesome.
Winner: Corp. Robinson 
___________________________________________________________________________________
This wasn’t as bad as you’d think it is but it was still pretty terrible. The camera angles were horrendous. You couldn’t only see half the ring. But at least you could see half the ring, unlike the later Flashlight shows. The commentator was funny in many ways. He made it entertaining. And you know what? The tag team match was actually really good.



[Disc Two]​
So the matches on this DVD were all filmed starting at 4 in the morning. The lights were turned off and the crowd shone flashlights into the ring.

Yeah.

“Flashlight Wrestling: Legends & Loonies”
August 14th, 2010
From Hog Rock in Cave-In, Illinois
Commentators: Violent J, Corp. Robinson and 2 Tuff Tony



Spoiler: results



_“Screams in the Night”_
*The Haters & Kamala vs. the Rock n’ Roll Express & Tommy Rich*
This wasn’t very good.
Winners: the Rock N’Roll Express & Tommy Rich
After the match the Haters turn on Kamala but Weedman comes to the rescue.

_“Feuding Famous Family Names”_
*“Cowboy” Bob Orton vs. “Bullet” Bob Armstrong*
This was so boring. 
Winner: “Bullet” Bob Armstrong

_“Revenge of the Bully”_
*Breyer Wellington w/Geeves vs. Eugene*
This was happening then Brian Christopher came out and it became a Tag Team Match.
*Breyer Wellington & Geeves vs. Eugene & Brian Christopher*
Yawn.
Winner: Breyer Wellington & Geeves

Brian Christopher and Corp. Robinson get into it and a match is set for the next Flashlight show.

_“Good Ol’ Scrap”_
*“Southern” Tracy Smothers w/Isabella vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan*
This went nowhere fast.
Winner: Tracy Smothers

_“Out for Blood”_
*Gangrel & Kevin Thorn w/Truth Martini vs. PG-13*
The sun had risen by the time this match started. And Gangrel was pretty drunk. Given the quality of the rest of this show this match gets five stars. The funniest parts were all the comments about Gangrel and Kevin Thorn being vampires and the sun rising. 
Winners: PG-13
___________________________________________________________________________________
I’ve had some bad wrestling DVDs in my life: WWECW “December to Dismember”, Women’s Extreme Wrestling...this may be the worst. The wrestling was bad enough but the fact that they turned the lights off and shined flashlights on the ring made it unwatchable. That has to be the stupidest gimmick I’ve ever heard of in my life. Judy Bagwell on a fucking pole is has more logic. Even if someone offers you money to take this out of their possession don’t take it.





“Flashlight Wrestling: Hangin’ with Heroes”
August 15th, 2010
From Hog Rock in Cave-In, Illinois
Commentators: Violent J, Corp. Robinson and 2 Tuff Tony



Spoiler: results



_“Flashlight Flavor”_
*Bull Pain & Ian Rotten vs. Ronnie Garvin & “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan*
This wasn’t horrible.
Winners: Ronnie Garvin & “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan

_“Classic Confrontation”_
*“Dirty” Dutch Mantel vs. “Dangerous” Doug Gilbert*
This actually wasn’t bad. I’ve never seen Dutch Mantel wrestle and even at the twilight of his career he was still decent. 
Winner: “Dirty” Dutch Mantel

_“Stop the Hatin’”_
*The Haters vs. Kamala & the Weedman w/Johnny Richter*
Kamala was pretty funny at the beginning of this match. 
Winners: Kamala & the Weedman
After the match Weedman gets Kamala to hit a blunt with him and that was pretty funny.

_“Late Night Nitro”_
*Brian Christopher & Disco Inferno vs. PG-13*
This was nothing special. I don’t understand why PG-13 entered to the Nation of Dominations music?
Winners: PG-13

_“A Serious Issue”_
*Balls Mahoney w/Masada vs. 2 Tuff Tony w/Terry Funk*
This isn’t even worth thinking about.
Winner: 2 Tuff Tony

For the Juggalo Championship Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship
*Brian Christopher vs. Corp. Robinson (champion)*
Brian Christopher seemed legit pissed during this match because of the DJ playing the wrong entrance music for him and the crowd throwing shit into the ring at him (one bottle (probably Faygo) got him right in the head). There was some anger in this match. They were really punching each other in the head. The match ended way too early though. They could’ve gone on for a while longer and that anger could’ve made this an entertaining match.
Winner: Corporal Punishment 
___________________________________________________________________________________
This episode featured the same stupid lighting gimmick but the wrestling was at least better. And it had sound effects whenever there was a punch or a kick and that was pretty funny. And the Kamala Stuff was hilarious. This was just over an hour long and it’s worth seeing if you’ve got nothing better to do.


[Disc Three]​
Juggalo Championship Wrestling “Oddball Wrestling”
August 14th, 2010
From Hog Rock in Cave-In, Illinois
Commentator: Kevin Gill



Spoiler: results



8-Man Elimination
*Yellow Dog vs. Rusty Goodwrench vs. Sal Wilson vs. Guido vs. Cousin Eddy vs. Milk Dud vs. John Boland vs. Justice Jones*
This actually wasn’t a bad jobber Battle Royal. No one was too impressive but no one was horrid. It was better than anything on the Flashlight videos.
Winner: Yellow Dog

_“Law & Disorder”_
I Quit Match
*Officer Colt Cabana vs. Sabu*
This match was okay. Colt Cabanas heel promo before the match was the best part. But it gave a rare glimpse of Bald Sabu. 
Winner: Sabu

_“Barbed Wire Madness”_
*Masada vs. Elkview Adam*
I’ve seen better Barbed Wire matches and better Death matches but I still enjoyed this enough. There was a surprising amount of actual wrestling towards the beginning.
Winner: Masada

_“Tables & Ladders”_
*The Daivari Brothers w/Truth Martini vs. the Ring Rydas*
This match wasn’t bad but it was made better by the Ring Rydas music being played the entire duration. It’s not a bad song at all. 
Winners: the Ring Rydas

_“Ninjas Bring the Weapons”_
*Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher vs. Viper & Malcolm Monroe Jr.*
This was a decent Death Match, highlighted by Mad Man Pondo using a child as a weapon...
...
... it wasn’t as bad as you think. What was bad was Viper visibly blading at the beginning. This should’ve been way longer.
Winners: Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher 

_“Taipei Glass Match”_
*Donny Peppercricket & Ian Rotten vs. 2 Tuff Tony & Corporal Robinson*
So Donny Peppercricket and Ian Rotten came out to Six Feet Unders cover of AC/DCs _TNT_. That alone is worth mentioning. But the most disgusting part of this match was one insane head butting spot between Corporal Robinson and Ian Rotten that had to result in multiple concussions for both. That and Ian Rotten pulling blood clots off his own forehead. These guys were stiffing each other pretty rough, but considering the light bulbs and barbed wire that’s pretty tame. 
Winners: 2 Tuff Tony & Corporal Robinson 
___________________________________________________________________________________
This episode made up for the entire package. None of it was the best hardcore stuff but it was all at least decent and enjoyable to watch to the point where I could’ve sat through more and (as I said in a few) wished that some of the matches were longer. 


_______________________________________________________________


____________________
Overall this set is pretty terrible. I had low expectations going in and I must say that they were met. The Insane Clown Posse are (if anything) funny guys and good at marketing. But this set relied too much on well past their prime veterans and nobodies. There ar\e different levels of bad wrestling. I watched Womens Extreme Wrestling a few weeks ago and it was so bad you couldn’t look away. Most of this was just boring bad. 

I did like the Oddball Wrestling DVD and the four-team tag team match on the Bloodymania disc was really good.


----------



## SHIRLEY

_*Top 3 Shows of the Year so far...*_
#1. WXW AMBITION 9
#2. OTT Scrappermania IV
#3. GCW Zandig's Tournament of Survival 3


----------



## Corey

This should be a a lot of fun in Philly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hardcore War :monkey

Gabe with those TNA/UWF event titles circa 2006 right now.

But in more topical news: aye, Riddle vs Strickland sounds good. Riddle vs anyone at this point usually does.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014358273141694464
RF are running a 40% off selected DVD's sale until Friday. 

Smart Mark Video are running a spend $50 or more and save 25% until tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

That ROH sale so tempting you're getting show for like $1-$2 a piece but the UK shipping is a killer.

The whole 15% extra for Honor Club is really screwy, they have it setup in the stupidest way it takes the 15% off first then takes 75% off the remainder no the original so it sounds like you're getting 90% off when you're really only getting 79%


----------



## Corey

Huh, can't say I expected that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015474805485604864


----------



## Obfuscation

He beat Flip Gordon. :lmao

'kin hell. Tournament looks awful.


----------



## Corey

Aussie folks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015880074518654976


----------



## adamclark52

3PW “United We Stand...Divided We Brawl”
December 27th, 2003
From Viking Hall in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 
Commentators: Gerry Strauss and Mike Winner

Damian Adams calls Pitbull Gary Wolfe out for not a match but a fight tonight.

Rockin’ Rebel is ready for Jack Victory tonight.

Matt Striker and Rob Eckos are mocking Rowdy Roddy Piper and someone else.

Ruckus doesn’t even know who Low Ki is but he’s ready to whip his ass.

Joey Matthews is ready to make a name for himself.



Spoiler: results



*C.J. O’Doyle vs. Rob Eckos*
O’DOYLE RULES!!!!!!!!

I had to just get that out of the way. This wasn’t half bad but they only got five or six minutes. 
Winner: Rob Eckos

*Jack Victory vs. Rockin’ Rebel*
I think I’ve said this before but I can’t remember in all my years ever seeing Jack Victory wrestle a match. I just remember him as being that guy who stood there with Steve Corino and Rhino. This was pretty funny when the two of them beat up referee Jim Molineaux so he gave them a double clothesline and tried pinning both of them. Then a roll-up and a victory and that was it. Waste. Of. Time.
Winner: Jack Victory 
Rockin’ Rebel is pretty pissed so he beats Jim Molineaux up again, and Jack Victory joins in.

*“Pitbull” Gary Wolfe w/? vs. Damian Adams*
This match was pretty rough and had potential but it ended after less than four minutes.
Winner: “Pitbull” Gary Wolfe

“Pitbull” Gary Wolfe tells everyone that to earn his respect he has to feel his pain.

Tod Gordon and Talia come out to the ring and he berates her. He forces her to take her underpants off and touch her toes. #divasrevolution

Bra & Panties Match
*George Frankenstein vs. Jasmine St. Claire*
Hoo-boy. All you need to know is that in 3PW competitors in Bra & Panties Matches start in their bra and panties. 
Winner: absolutely no one 

Joey Matthews comes out and demands a fight and to be added to the Low Ki verses Ruckus match.

Three Way Elimination Match 
*Joey Matthews vs. Low Ki vs. Ruckus*
I wasn’t prepared for actual wrestling on this show. This was a good match except for a weak ending. I mean, Low Ki didn’t start off in his panties but you can’t always have your cake and eat it too. 
Winner: Joey Matthews 

*The Blue Meanie & Roadkill vs. Monsta Mack & Mike Kruel*
This was nothing special but it’s probably the best match I’ve ever seen the Blue Meanie have.
Winners: Monsta Mack & Mike Kruel

*Matt Striker vs. “Superfly” Jimmy Snuka*
I didn’t even pay attention to this one.
Winner: “Superfly” Jimmy Snuka
Afterwards “Pitbull” Gary Wolfe attacks Jimmy Snuka.

*Jerry Lynn vs. Sabu*
Sabu must have lost a bet or something a week before this match because he had a strip shaved down the middle of his head. I don’t remember him balding in WWE, which was after this. He also fucked his right leg up in the first minute of this match. This was a wreck. A lot of spots got missed.
Winner: Sabu

If Zandig wins he makes the rules
*Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Raven & the Sandman w/Jack Victory*
This was a decent hardcore/no rules brawl. Nothing special.
Winners: Zandig & Wifebeater
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Bonus match from November 2003:
For the 3PW World Heavyweight Championship 
*Sabu (champion) vs. Syxx-Pac*
This was a really good match, better than anything on the main program. Definitely the best Sean Waltman match I’ve ever seen.
Winner: Sabu

_____________________________________________________________________________________
This show started out really bad. Those first four matches were either way too short or just fucking garbage. That whole Women’s segment was embarrassing. I was ready to pull the plug. But after that garbage it was decent and inoffensive but nothing essential. You’ve seen it all in ECW done a million times better. I expected that. It was 2004 and everyone was trying to fill the void that ECWs demise had left. 

Speaking of which; as to be expected ECW alumni John Finegan and Jim Molineaux were the referees and Bob Artese did the ring announcing. I was really surprised Joey Styles wasn’t on commentary and was actually glad he wasn’t. I’m sick of his voice.

The crowd at this show was shit. They just wanted fire, tables and boobs so there was a lot of “boring” chants during the wrestling matches. 

The bonus match is the only thing worth owning this DVD for. The three-way match was decent too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Naito going to Straya less than a week after the Climax concludes. That whole roster is insane; good on them.


----------



## adamclark52

*Live show Review: Smash Wrestling "Smash x CZW"*

Smash Wrestling "Smash x CZW"
July 15th, 2018
From the Phoenix Concert Theatre in Toronto, Ontario



Spoiler: review



Dark match
*Casey Cartel(?) vs. Layla Kursh(?)*
I’m not sure of either of these girls names. They aren’t on the Smash website roster page and Goggling wrong names doesn’t get many results. All I know is Layla Kursh was a poor mans Ronda Rousey. She looked and dressed just like her and her finishing move was a damn Armbar. That said she was better in the ring than Lousy Rousey. 
Winner: Layla Kursh

*Mike Rollins vs. Trey Miguel vs. Scotty O’Shea vs. Brandon Kirk*
This was a really good opening match. Lots of dives and some great comedy. All the guys were really good but Trey Miguel really impressed me most.
Winner: Mike Rollins

*The Rep vs. TDT*
I wasn’t too impressed by TDT when I saw them last year but they were way better here tonight. The Rep was really good too but really stiff. I liked that. This was a really good match.
Winners: the Rep

Tarik, Sebastian Suave and Anthony “Kingdom” James had a talking segment discussing how they’re the originals of Smash Wrestling, which led to them deciding on having a Last Man Standing Match at the next show: Super Showdown VI in August. 

*John Greed vs. DJ Hyde*
I think this was a no disqualifications match. It was at least no countouts because they spent most of the first ten minutes outside the ring amongst the crowd. It wasn’t that bad. They did fight up to the VIP balcony and teased throwing one another off.
Winner: John Greed

*Malice (Super Smash Bros. and Vanessa Kraven) vs. Tyson Dux, Tarik & Brent Banks*
This was a really good match. Everyone was on fire. I can’t say much more than that. 
Winners: Tyson Dux, Tarik & Brent Banks

[intermission]

*Myron Reed vs. Mark Wheeler*
This was a last minute match because Myron Reeds scheduled opponent Sebastian Suave was injured earlier in the weekend. It was pretty good but Mark Wheeler really does nothing for me. I’ve seen him a bunch of times over the last year. 
Winner: Myron Reed

For the Combat Zone Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship
*Kevin Blackwood vs. MJF (champion)*
I’ve seen MJF a couple of times over the last year but he had an injured hand the other times. I didn’t realize how good he was in the ring until now. He plays a great heel and backs it up in the ring. And Kevin Blackwood, for as badass as he looks, has a damn Hank Hill tattoo on his forearm. That made me laugh.
Winner: MJF

For the Defiant Internet Championship
*Matt Cross vs. WALTER (champion)*
This match didn’t impress me as much as I’d hoped. I could see it a bit of what people see in WALTER but maybe this was too much a miss-match. I think he’d impress me more against someone in his weight class. He’s a big fucking dude. 
Winner: WALTER



It was a really good show tonight. I saw Smash Wrestling last summer (almost a year to the day, actually) and of all the Toronto/GTA independent promotions I’ve seen they impress me the most. All the matches were really good tonight but I’d say the Malice verses Tyson Dux, Tarik and Brent Banks match was match of the night. I was really impressed by the Rep though too. The whole first half was awesome. The intermission and talking segments kinda took the wind out of the sails of the show though. 

One thing I that upset me a bit though was Anthony “Kingdom” James has lost a lot of weight and was walking with a cane. I really liked that guy the few times I saw him last year so I hope his health is okay.

My kids mentioned a few weeks ago at dinner that they wanted to go see live wrestling again. Ring of Honor isn’t coming here again for a while and I’m not going to a WWE show so this was the next best available independent show. They loved every second. It was hilarious how much MJF pisses our oldest son off. He remembered him from an Alpha-1 Wrestling show we took them to in December and once MJF insulted Toronto today my son got really offended and started yelling back at him. And Scotty O’Shea almost sat on my youngest son. They really enjoyed the wrestling too. My wife was impressed as well.

It was a really good show. I don’t think I’ll be attending every Smash Wrestling show but I look forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Even Flow

Just got my RF 4th July order & they gave me Reflections with Teddy Hart for nothing for some reason.


----------



## Obfuscation

They probably thought giving them away was a better option than throwing it in the trash.


----------



## RKing85

I wouldn't even watch that for free


----------



## sXeMope

So I've reached the point that every DVD collector reaches at some point.

The day where you look at your wall of DVDs and say "Why do I keep this shit"

Started picking out some DVDs I know I'll probably never watch (When i moved last year my collection alone required 6 boxes that were probably the size of a small mini fridge). Was gonna just throw them on a local classifieds site to get rid of them but it seems that PWG DVDs can fetch quite a pretty penny. Looking my stack up on ebay, I've seen 3 titles that were going for $100+. Is this typical for OOP DVDs? tbh money is _tight_ right now so I may throw these up on eBay, haha


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> So I've reached the point that every DVD collector reaches at some point.
> 
> The day where you look at your wall of DVDs and say "Why do I keep this shit"
> 
> Started picking out some DVDs I know I'll probably never watch (When i moved last year my collection alone required 6 boxes that were probably the size of a small mini fridge). Was gonna just throw them on a local classifieds site to get rid of them but it seems that PWG DVDs can fetch quite a pretty penny. Looking my stack up on ebay, I've seen 3 titles that were going for $100+. Is this typical for OOP DVDs? tbh money is _tight_ right now so I may throw these up on eBay, haha


What stuff you got, I'm still crazy enough to keep adding to my collection.


On the subject of DVDs, looks like business is bad for RF



> Hello wrestling fans this update will have a lot more information than usual since we have a few important notes to share with you. First and foremost we want to thank everyone who has supported us and our products over the past 23 years in business. Without you we wouldn't still be here thriving to bring you the exclusive content that you've come to enjoy.
> 
> However in keeping with the times we realize people want more for their dollar which is why we have changed an important aspect of our business, product pricing. As of today we have permanently discounted 1500+ RF Video original DVDs with savings ranging anywhere from $2-$10 each. You'll notice most titles will be around $12 including our infamous Shoot Interviews and ECW classics.
> 
> There are so many titles available in our library that we're excited to allow our fans to get more off their wishlists for a fraction of the price. Not only does this pricing change effect DVD sales, but also carries over lower prices on our video-on-demand website RF Video Now, more on that below.


----------



## sXeMope

Gotta look through my collection and see what I wanna keep and what I wanna get rid of and make a list. I'll be sure to post later on tho.

Wouldn't be surprised if business for RF is going down. In todays society, the masses are more interested in streaming services. RFs streaming service has 49 videos on it. Not to mention shoot interviews have largely been replaced by podcasts. The only shoots I personally have interest in are the Best Friends (and similar offspins) shoots, but I personally wouldn't buy one on a disc.


----------



## jackjackson

All Indys should be streaming nowadays. It is 2018. Why not have content online to draw in more fans?


----------



## Corey

Hey @Rah; you still watch wrestling?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021497943701028864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021804163016126465


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan vs Low Ki rematch. If that actually happens, then YES.

Jheri is gonna love that Mysterio match.


----------



## Concrete

Callihan vs. Ki III is one HECKUVA thing that I wasn't expecting to see.

Rey vs. Darby should be a hoot even if Rey gives that house show effort.


----------



## Rah

Corey said:


> Hey @Rah; you still watch wrestling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021497943701028864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021804163016126465


I am now! 



Concrete said:


> Callihan vs. Ki III is one HECKUVA thing that I wasn't expecting to see.
> 
> Rey vs. Darby should be a hoot *even if Rey gives that house show effort.*



Keep your negative nancy ass to the podcast, bub. Some of us still have hope.


----------



## Obfuscation

You love house show matches, though. You should be ok with the thought of it. :hmm:


----------



## Concrete

Obfuscation said:


> You love house show matches, though. You should be ok with the thought of it. :hmm:


@Rah isn't being honest with himself, it is fine. 

In less talked about news, IT IS SCENIC CITY INVITATIONAL WEEKEND BABY, WOOOO!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024086481281970177
Read the thread.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE cards for this weekend. Very interested in the big Philly main event. That should be an awesome match and obviously I expect Strickland to win the belt. Be shocked if he didn't.

*EVOLVE 108 - Saturday, August 4th - 4 PM EST - Philadelphia, PA*

- *EVOLVE Championship - Hardcore Rules:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Shane Strickland
- *EVOLVE Tag Team Championship:* Chris Dickinson & Jaka (c) vs. Tracy Williams & TK Cooper
- *Non-Title:* Joey Janela vs. AR Fox
- Darby Allin vs. Austin Theory
- *Four Way Freestyle:* JD Drake vs. Jon Davis vs. Josh Briggs vs. Odinson
- Anthony Henry vs. Saieve Al Sabah

*EVOLVE 109 - Sunday, August 5th - 4 PM EST - Melrose, MA*

- *WWN Championship:* Joey Janela (c) vs. Darby Allin
- *Non-Title Champion vs. Champion:* Matt Riddle vs. Austin Theory
- *No Holds Barred:* Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson
- Jaka vs. Josh Briggs
- Shane Strickland vs. Saieve Al Sabah
- Anthony Henry vs. Jon Davis
- JD Drake vs. Dom Garrini


----------



## Obfuscation

Please don't lose Riddle. Might mean you really are going to WWE. That'll be the worst news possible circa 2018. Which includes a Sami Zayn injury. :walphtf


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> Please don't lose Riddle. Might mean you really are going to WWE. That'll be the worst news possible circa 2018. Which includes a Sami Zayn injury. :walphtf


Oh he's definitely going to WWE. Either gonna drop it to Strickland this weekend or Darby the next for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

I refuse to process such an unfortunate turn of events.


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> I refuse to process such an unfortunate turn of events.


All good, you just tell yourself Riddle is staying on the indies and I'll keep myself Naito is winning the G1 and main eventing Wrestle Kingdom. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Unfortunately, that just doubles up on the things atm that I want to ignore.

Damn this wrestling not doing what I want. :armfold


----------



## Corey

Today was new champions day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025886798520770566

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025791232906276864


----------



## RKing85

the question was always who would Riddle lose the belt to in the next few days.


----------



## Corey

More EVOLVE this weekend. That sure is a stretch for a dream partner tag match. 

*EVOLVE 110 - Cicero, IL - August 11th 5 PM EST*

- Matt Riddle vs. Darby Allin
- *Dream Partner Tag Team Match:* Joey Janela & Saieve Al Sabah vs. Shane Strickland & Austin Theory
- Jaka vs. Tracy Williams
- WALTER vs. JD Drake
- DJZ vs. AR Fox
- *Freelance Championship:* Isaias Velazquez (c) vs. Matt Knicks
- Jon Davis vs. Josh Briggs vs. Anthony Henry
- Chris Dickinson, Dominic Garrini, & Stokely Hathaway vs. The Skulk

*EVOLVE 111 - Livonia, MI - August 12th 4 PM EST*

- *WWN Championship:* Joey Janela (c) vs. Austin Theory vs. AR Fox
- *Career vs. Career I Quit Handicap Match:* Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson & Stokely Hathaway
- Matt Riddle vs. JD Drake 
- Shane Strickland vs. DJZ
- WALTER vs. Anthony Henry
- Jaka vs. Saieve Al Sabah
Plus more to be signed with Darby Allin, Josh Briggs, Jon Davis and others!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Speaking of EVOLVE, I'm still pissed this match hasn't seen the light of day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011062779795640320


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still waiting for WWE to pull it out a year later to put on their "Hidden Gems" playlist.

Matt Riddle on the indies winding down. :mj2


----------



## Corey

WALTER recreated the famous pic of Vader in Japan and it's absolutely amazing. :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030944968779735040


----------



## Obfuscation

BIG VAN WALTER

:mark:


----------



## RKing85

PCO has to do a Best Friends/Officer and a Gentleman/Hitting the Highspots/Gentleman and a Scholar BOLA weekend, right?


----------



## Even Flow

Anyone seen this?






:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

> The Velveteen Dream Experience is headed to EVOLVE.
> 
> On the heels of his epic victory against EC3 at TakeOver: Brooklyn IV, NXT Superstar Velveteen Dream will compete at two upcoming events promoted by EVOLVE Wrestling.
> 
> The Dream’s EVOLVE excursion kicks off Friday, Sept. 7, when he faces Austin Theory at EVOLVE 112 at the MCW Arena at the Joppa Market Place in Joppa, Md. A former WWN Champion, Theory represented EVOLVE at this year’s WrestleMania Axxess and attended a WWE tryout at the Performance Center in February.
> 
> Velveteen Dream returns to action the next night, Saturday, Sept. 8, when he squares off against Darby Allin at EVOLVE 113. That event will be held at La Boom in Queens, N.Y.
> 
> Tickets for both events are available now. Click here for more information on EVOLVE 112, and click here for details about EVOLVE 113. To learn more about EVOLVE Wrestling, head to WWNLive.com/EVOLVE.


Much like Adam Cole earlier in the year, Dream will be wrestling for EVOLVE for 2 shows. Time will tell if they actually make it onto the broadcast though.

@TJQ, one of them is against Darby Allin. Guess we'll get to see him carry Darby to a better match than WALTER ever could.

:mj


----------



## Even Flow

Never thought Dream would end up wrestling for Evolve, albeit through NXT.

Since he's under a WWE deal, I highly doubt it'll be broadcasted. They'll likely be both Dark matches, like Cole's appearance.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> @TJQ, one of them is against Darby Allin. Guess we'll get to see him carry Darby to a better match than WALTER ever could.
> 
> :mj


You better watch your tone, child.


----------



## MC

Could be fine but Dream hasn't exactly wowed me in-ring really. He is more of a character and whilst Darby Allin is good, his strength is being the fighting underdog.


----------



## Corey

Dream got started in MCW. That crowd's gonna be WILD... until he puts them all down. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035283442873843713
AAW nearly lost the Logan Square Auditorium from what I just read:



> With the eyes of the wrestling world on the Chicago-area this weekend, Danny Daniels' AAW held two back to back events at the Logan Square Auditorium and by the end of the double-shot, they had almost lost the venue. During last night's match between Jimmy Jacobs and Sami Callihan, the two brawled through the crowd and onto the stage usually used for musical events in the venue. Jacobs was placed under a drum riser and Callihan began stacking chairs (not folding chairs, but hard plastic chairs that do not close) on top of it. The building's management freaked out and a member of their management legitimately grabbed the ring mic and demanded Callihan stop breaking the venue's chairs. Of course, the building booed this. The finish of the match was instead done in the ring, with Callihan going over. After the bout, the building demanded Callihan be removed from the venue and sent their security (which included off duty police officers) to have him taken from the ring and out of the venue. Callihan was confronted by the guards and not knowing what was going on, assumed it to be a work and began shoving and cursing out security until one of them made it clear they were packing a gun and were going to shoot him if he didn't stop. He was taken to the back as the venue wanted him out ASAP. The entire scenario sucked the air out of the room and killed the crowd for a period of time, but they were eventually brought back into the show by Jeff Cobb & Eddie Kingston vs. The Besties in the World. What the audience didn't know is that at one point, it looked like AAW was being thrown out of the venue, which would have been a disaster on ridiculous proportions but eventually cooler heads prevailed and they will be allowed to remain in Logan Square. Those in the promotion were thanking their lucky stars that this wasn't the event they were streaming live on the Highspots Wrestling Network, as they streamed their show the night before live on that platform.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dream with the stick in front of that crowd for x amount of minutes is going to be gold, even before the match happens.


----------



## RKing85

wish highspots would release a list of all the shoots they did this weekend. (as well as anybody else who did any)


----------



## njcam

*Spandex Sapiens (2015) Wrestling Documentary From Finland*

Anyone seen this?

Spandex Sapiens (2015) Documentary, 17 June 2016 (Finland)

Director: Oskari Pastila
Writers: Oskari Pastila, Ilja Rautsi
Stars: Michael Majalahti, Jessica Love, Taimo Majalahti

Lonely son of a Canadian preacher man Michael builds the first professional wrestling company in faraway Finland. Young transsexual wrestler Jessica infiltrates into the company contesting Michael both physically and ideologically. Anger and frustration get to Michael who is now 40 years old still looking for companion. He is looking for love, but first must learn not to hate. As Michael finds true love online he redefines his values, and reinvents himself as a wrestler in love.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3569732/


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Spandex Sapiens (2015) Wrestling Documentary From Finland*

Yep, I've seen it. As a someone who's followed both of their careers for a long time, it was well worth the watch.


----------



## Bruce L

Anybody able to recommend (and possibly provide) some matches from when CCK were having their "best tag team in the world" moment a while back? (Or really anytime.)


----------



## Corey

OTT just keeps putting together these wild supercards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039864202142396416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040265494421487622

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040555142221840385


----------



## FITZ

Damn, that's an amazing looking card. 

I just watched Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER from wXw True Colors. It was amazing. WALTER is wrestling. Dragunov, who I've maybe heard of once or twice before also delivers an underdog performance that is better than just about anyone else is doing today. He gets the shit kicked out of him and just refuses to give up. As the match goes on he gets in more and more shots and starts to make you believe that he has a chance to win this. I wish more wrestling, specifically indy wrestling was worked like this.


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> Damn, that's an amazing looking card.
> 
> I just watched Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER from wXw True Colors. It was amazing. WALTER is wrestling. Dragunov, who I've maybe heard of once or twice before also delivers an underdog performance that is better than just about anyone else is doing today. He gets the shit kicked out of him and just refuses to give up. As the match goes on he gets in more and more shots and starts to make you believe that he has a chance to win this. I wish more wrestling, specifically indy wrestling was worked like this.


Their rematch from Superstars of Wrestling was even better imo. Much different style match too.


----------



## FITZ

Not on Highspots yet for streaming. If and when it does get added I will certainly check it out.


----------



## Corey

I don't know how the hell NEW swung this one, but it's pretty big. Interested to see who he's facing. @FITZ; this is in your area isn't it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042202880353206278


----------



## Corey

So NEW booked quite the match. IWGP Champ vs. AAA Mega Champ :bjpenn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042937059453952000
@Rah; @Yeah1993; @Obfuscation; Low Ki vs. Sami Callihan starts at 1 hour and 5 minutes here:


----------



## FITZ

That's a couple hours away from me. I've been there once for a show. Being on a Friday makes it a real pain in the ass to get to though. A job and stuff... 

I'm might go for it though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Callihan vs Low Ki and WALTER vs Ospreay. The two must-see matches both on Youtube that I should be finding time for immediately. How about that.

Hoping Omega shows up for that match. Even the ALL IN effort he gave vs Pentagon would be sufficient. Match itself is a big coup for the promotion.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044005225059811328
This is the show Sami almost got kicked out of, right?


----------



## TD Stinger

Janela may have suffered a knee injury from a recent match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Booourns, Janela getting injured. I guess at his rate it was kind of building to something unfortunate like that, but still, hope it isn't enough to keep him away for long.


----------



## SHIRLEY

:mj2


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044590551096381440
DDT talking part of WM Weekend :CENA


----------



## RKing85

if DDT gets the right audience.....that could be one of the highlights of the indy wrestling Mania weekend


----------



## Obfuscation

DDT showing up is still less mind-blowing to me than Kaiju Big Battel still running shows every WM weekend.

Wrestling does need more Dr. Cube.


----------



## MC

Hopefully they put on some good wrestling like we know they can and show people they aren't just comedy.

Wonder if Ishikawa will be there. Hope so.


----------



## TD Stinger

Janela Update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045084899185750017
Torn MCL (and PCL).


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, it's been a while since I posted on here. How's everyone doing?

Anyway, I've been way behind on wrestling these days. Haven't watched an indy show since Mania weekend. From next week, I have a whole lot of catching up to do with PWG, Beyond, CGW and they're a couple IWA-MS shows that have peaked my interest.


Sucks to hear about Janela. The guy can't seem to get a break with injuries. Joey Janela is an indy success story. Talk about a guy who worked his ass off to get where he is.


----------



## Corey

Damn, wonder if EVOLVE will strip Janela of the WWN Title. Somehow they don't run another show until 12/8, so I guess there's plenty of time to figure something out. 

Also idk how many of you noticed but on that graphic you can see that wXw is also running over Mania weekend for WWN Live. First time ever in the US for them.

"Revolutions aren't just one night"


----------



## RKing85

Sucks for Janela. I'm sure he will stay front and center in the news while out though.

I haven't heard anything from Kaiju Mania weekend shows the last two or three Manias. Janela's Spring Break replaced it as the novelty show of the weekend.


----------



## Even Flow

So, just listened to the start of Cornette's latest podcast, and he said he had a signing recently in Philly & someone from CZW came up on behalf of DJ Hyde and pitched 2 angles of Corny coming in at Cage of Death and becoming the new owner of CZW.

He said he was tempted to accept, go there and legit shoot but in the end turned the offers down.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Even Flow said:


> So, just listened to the start of Cornette's latest podcast, and he said he had a signing recently in Philly & someone from CZW came up on behalf of DJ Hyde and pitched 2 angles of Corny coming in at Cage of Death and becoming the new owner of CZW.
> 
> He said he was tempted to accept, go there and legit shoot but in the end turned the offers down.


I was thinking they should do this with Jerry Lawler or someone "buying" the ECW Arena...


----------



## Corey

Not a big surprise, but RevPro is returning for Mania weekend next year. Also, NEW isn't fucking around with this card in Poughkeepsie. Looks like tickets are selling really well. Looking forward to checking out the show. Hopefully Pentagon, Fenix, and Kenny don't phone it in because those couple of matches look great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045427963880247302

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045457949827780609


----------



## SHIRLEY

Darby vs. Pentagon :banderas


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone had a chance to watch this? Honestly I've not been overly impressed with Casanova Valentine as a wrestler, but after watching this he seems like a cool as fuck guy. I'm typically not a fan of the whole "wrestling is an artform" narrative as I feel like it's one of those things used by people as a response to criticism, but I feel like whether you think he's right or wrong, he genuinely feels that what he's doing is art to him.

Have to wonder how long he can keep running his deathmatch exhibitions without some organization fucking him over though. It sounds like a sketchy setup in general to avoid the commission, but a Vice documentary will bring a lot of new eyes to what he's doing, and not all of them are good.


----------



## adamclark52

*Live review: Future Stars of Wrestling "Mecca III"*

Future Stars of Wrestling “Mecca III”
September 30th, 2018
From Sam’s Town in Paradise, Nevada



Spoiler: review



Dark Match
*Super Panda vs. Judas the Luchasaurus*
I saw Judas the Luchasaurus the night before in a dark match and I had a feeling he’d be at this show too. I was so happy to see him. The crowd was not nice but fuck them.
Winner: Judas the Luchasaurus

Tonight: a tournament to crown the first Mecca Grand Champion. There will be four first round matches and then a four-Way match at the end of the show to crown the champion.

First Round Match in the Mecca Grand Champion Tournament
*Scorpio Sky vs. Chris Bey (subbing for Sami Callahan, who had to pull out due to an injury earlier on in the weekend)*
This was a pretty good match. Scorpio Sky was better than I’ve ever seen him.
Winner: Chris Bey (advances to the final match)

First Round Match in the Mecca Grand Champion Tournament
*Hammerstone vs. Brian Cage*
Hammerstone was a big guy but standing next to Brian Cage he looks like a child. Cage is fucking massive live. This was a ‘roided out, power match but it was actually really good.
Winner: Brian Cage (advances to the final match)

For the Future Stars of Wrestling No limits Championship 
*Damien Drain(?) vs. Douglas James vs. Willie Mack vs. Chief Owens Traverse (champion)*
I’m not even sure if some of these names are right but this was a good match. Willie Mack was the wrestler of the weekend for me, after the match he had against Cody in Ring of Honor the night before this and this one.
Winner: Chief Owens Traverse

First Round Match in the Mecca Grand Champion Tournament
*Shane Strickland vs. Johnny Mecca*
This was a really good match. Johnny Mecca is the man. I just loved being in the same room as him
Winner: Johnny Mecca (advances to the final match)

First Round Match in the Mecca Grand Champion Tournament
*PJ Black vs. Teddy Hart*
I was pretty drunk by this point but this was another damn fine match. I don’t know why people hate Teddy Hart so much. Sure he may be a prick backstage or something but in the ring he’s damn fun to watch. 
Winner: Teddy Hart (advances to the final match)

For the Future Stars of Wrestling Tag Team Championships
*Reno Scum vs. One Percent (champions)*
I sadly don’t remember this match. 
Winners: One Percent

For the Future Stars of Wrestling Women’s Championship
*Taya Valkyrie vs. Heather Monroe (champion)*
Taya Valkyrie is freaky. He smile is like Jack Nicholson as the Jokers. Wrestling-wise she’s fine and I'm sure she's a cool person. I feel bad for Heather Monroe though. She got jobbed out the night before at Ring of Honor to Brandi Rhodes (expected) but tonight she lost her belt to a person who isn’t even a regular in the promotion and will probably drop it in her next match.
Winner: Taya Valkyrie (new Future Stars of Wrestling Women’s Champion)

It’s announced that Teddy Hart messed up his knee during his match and won’t be participating in the Four-Way match to crown the Mecca Grand Champion)

Three-Way Dance to Crown the First Mecca Grand Champion
*Chris Bey vs. Brian Cage vs. Johnny Mecca*
This was a lot of fun. I was actually invested in it. I’ll probably never see the promotion live again (but never say never) but Brian Cage impressed me so much earlier on in the show and I’m a huge Johnny Mecca/Impact/Mundo mark. Chris Bey was really good too. So I was into this match. 
Winner: Johnny Mecca (new Future Stars of Wrestling Grand Champion)
___________________________________________________________________________________
I had a lot more fun at this show than I did the two Ring of Honor shows I saw last weekend. I’m all about small venues, small crowds and passion. That’s why I stopped watching WWE, that’s why I’m not too high on Ring of Honor right now. I had way more fun paying twenty dollars for a front row ticket to this and being with a few hundred other people who were as into it as I was. They packed the place, which you’d think I hate because I’m all about seeing others fail. But a packed small venue full of passionate fans is so much better than the empty cavernous feeling at the Ring of Honor shows earlier on in the weekend. 

That said; the wrestling was great. Even though I don’t remember all the matches I know they were all great. And I was just having fun. It reminded me of when I first got into Ring of Honor. It was cool to see a lot of guys that don’t come to Toronto very often. The west coast scene is something I’m not familiar with so all the new stuff was great. 

This aired on the Fite Network so if you can still find it I encourage you to check it out.

*LUCHASAURUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Live review: Future Stars of Wrestling "Mecca III"*

Shane Strickland has been on my radar this whole year. What an incredible combination of presence, in-ring ability and fan connection as far as the respect he gets.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049683965181878272
Ali is from Chicago right?


----------



## Platt

I believe he is.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, he is. Will his match air on the card or is it going to be like Cole vs WALTER from earlier this year?

Did I just see ^ that David Arquette is gonna have a No DQ match on the same night as Omega vs Fenix and Pentagon vs Darby? Awesome.


----------



## MC

Ali in Evolve is cool but it's likely going to be for the live crowd only which is a shame. Surprised they haven't used TJP in this role considering his history.

Barnett presenting Bloodsport next year!! :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050519690773024770 @NastyYaffa ; 
@TJQ ; 

Think you'll like the news.


----------



## LARIATOOO

*Best Matches Under 10min*

Do you remember certain matches for being great yet super-short action-loaded fights and if so, what are your picks? Probably one of my favorite short matches of all time was:

SHINGO vs. Austin Aries

Given the idea of finishing a match in under 10 minutes it's needless to say that most matches are absolute spotfests, this however felt just super intense and I remembered it like almost nothing else simply for that reason. You can find it on YouTube.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE is gonna hold a one night 8-man tournament to crown a new WWN Champion on October 28th in Florida. The final will be a LADDER MATCH. Already entered in the tournament:

-FIP World Heavyweight Champion Anthony Henry
-Former multiple title holder in WWN AR Fox
-Former EVOLVE Tag Team Champion JD Drake
-Former EVOLVE Tag Team Champion Harlem Bravado
-Former multiple title holder in WWN Jon Davis

---------

wXw put up a huge match for free to crown an interim World Champion:






Another big time freebie. @Obfuscation; you just referred to this one:


----------



## Obfuscation

Good ol Internet Championship coming through in making the rounds again. Be able to see this far sooner than I thought. (Y)


----------



## MC

WILD THING~ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056016608425140224
Atsushi Onita is coming to the United States for Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Event. Um, this sounds pretty damn great. What an experience that's going to be. Onita did come to the US with CZW, but this will be on a much bigger stage.


----------



## Corey

Street Profits I have no problem with. That's a neat little shock result to get people talking. But Fabian Aichner? The fuck is this shit, EVOLVE?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056720145870135296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056702889094201345


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Street Profits I have no problem with. That's a neat little shock result to get people talking. But Fabian Aichner? The fuck is this shit, EVOLVE?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056720145870135296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056702889094201345


Creates a buzz that they've sorely been lacking lately. Especially with guys like Lee and Riddle leaving, Janela getting hurt, and Sabre not being around anymore.

I agree with you about the Street Profits because they're an entertaining act and the Doom Patrol, in my humble opinion, are duller than dirt. But having Strickland lose that Evolve Championship after that war with Riddle? Interesting to say the least. I mean, Aichner is a hell of a talent himself so this is great for him. But yeah, odd.


----------



## Corey

Talk about an interesting night for EVOLVE.  Here's how they end it. Not who I was expecting but not a bad talent at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056732387525226498


----------



## FITZ

MC 16 said:


> WILD THING~
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056016608425140224
> Atsushi Onita is coming to the United States for Joey Janela's Spring Break 3 Event. Um, this sounds pretty damn great. What an experience that's going to be. Onita did come to the US with CZW, but this will be on a much bigger stage.


I never even watched the video, I just concerned myself with the tickets going on sale. Onita coming to the US is amazing. I was already going but he was someone I had just assumed I was going to see wrestle. I was thinking that his CZW match had a good chance at being the last time he came to the US. Now I just need to make sure that I get tickets right when they go on sale. I was originally hoping I would snag some front row tickets but more realistically I'll just be happy to get in the door. 

I'm doing a bit of an abbreviated Mania weekend but I'm going to Onita wrestle in a sketchy venue in New Jersey, sit front row at the mid-town Hilton for indy wrestling, see ROH and New Japan in a sold out Madison Square Garden (still can't believe I'm typing that), and then Wrestlemania. 4 shows that should give me everything I want to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

Aichner being champion gets no faults from me. Good wrestler, always want to see more with him.

Street Profits winning is something else. Like those guys, just feels on a different level to see such a WWE oriented team show up on EVOLVE and win championships. Good for all these guys, though. I'm liking this shake-up on paper, already.


----------



## RKing85

went to the local indy with my son tonight.

What I wouldn't give to be able to watch wrestling through the eyes of a 6 year old once again.

anybody watch the Jericho Cruise show on fite yet? Worth my time/money?


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE is back this weekend with some big matchups. Clearly NXT and WWE are completely taking over this company though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060577815962308609


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, with more Hero matches in EVOLVE because of it (similar with PROGRESS) then I can't be all miffed by the integration. iirc Gabe is even employed by WWE at this point, so I guess now is when it is really starting to come together as a whole.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't mind the NXT Takeover of Evolve as it gets more people looking into Evolve then they would have before.

And despite losing some big names, Evolve still has some promising talent with Strickland, Fox, Theory, Drake, Briggs, Allin, Davis, DJZ, etc. so seeing them mix with Ali, Ohno, etc. is pretty cool to see.


----------



## Corey

Just a reminder that this match happened tonight and it does not appear for one single second that these two held back:



Spoiler: highlights





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061105606843600896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061105064834748416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061104080418947072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061100559200067584


----------



## Obfuscation

Looks like the expected exhibition dream match stuff from Omega. Probably be similar to the match vs Pentagon. (minus 10,000+ atmosphere)

It's at a point where you know Omega will put effort in if he realizes eyes are on it - and *cough* star ratings will be a factor.


----------



## FITZ

Highspots Wrestling Network has full show. I'm watching it now. Would have watched live if I knew they were broadcasting there at no extra cost.

NEW: Redemption

You book Omega vs. Rey Fenix and I’m going to watch your show when Highspots is letting me stream it with their subscription service. 



Spoiler: review




_6-Man Ladder Match:_
*Keith Youngblood vs. Christian Casanova vs. JT Dunn vs. "Man Scout" Jake Manning vs. Wrecking Ball vs. Hale Collins*

Well a couple of the names are familiar but the rest are virtual unknowns to me. I was impressed. I mean there are things in these types of matches that you just have to accept. Guys are going to lay around for a while and guys are going to do some dumb things instead of trying to win. Those problems were present but they still delivered. Wrecking Ball created a fun dynamic where he was unstoppable at times and the match would come to a stand still while everyone had to try to put him down. 

You had a bunch of really good spots during the entire match. The spots escalated and they didn’t have any serious botches. One thing that I really liked is everyone that didn’t win got knocked out of the match with a big moment. I didn’t ask “where’s Wrestler X, I haven’t seen him in a while?” I knew why all the people who were down and out were down and out because everyone was eliminated with a big moment. Good way to start the show.
****½ *


*Karen Q vs. Katie Forbes *

Rough spot on the card for this. I try not to be a pervert when watching wrestling. But I feel like the entire point of this match is to have you stare at Forbes’ ass. Other than that this was a match. I had a hard time focusing and I can’t tell you much about it. They didn’t do anything poorly but they didn’t do anything impressive either. They both seemed fairly competent, and one had an amazing ass.
**1/2 *


_No Disqualification Match:_
*Jerry “The King” Lawler vs. “King” Brian Anthony w/Whoever His Guys Are*

What a unique and original idea for a feud! You have two guys both proclaim to be king and only one can be king. Who will be King?!!!! 

Jerry Lawler in indy wrestling is a lot more fun than the Lawler I’ve been watching for the last 10 years in WWE (or whenever he stopped being fun and became annoying). I saw in New Orleans at Wrestlecon earlier this year. Joey Ryan told him to touch his dick and Lawler shot a fire ball at him for an immediate disqualification. Hilarious. 

This was also fun. Anthony’s manager throws some powder at Lawler and Anthony controls for a few minutes before Lawler responds with a low blow and proceeds to kick the shit out of Anthony all around the ringside for a while. Then the antics start as Anthony’s friends (two guys in green) attack. Lawler is in trouble and then David Arquette comes out to help (dude is in great shape too) and it was hilarious watching the heels sell for him (he’s in great shape but still tiny). That’s not enough though as the heels again take control until Mick Foley can come out even the odds. A fireball later, an Arquette Diamond Cutter, and a Lawler Stunner and Lawler is your winner. A very odd combination of former world champions celebrate together in the ring.

The paragraph above was enjoyable to watch and amusing to write. Stuff like this has a good place on cards. They opened with some crazy shit, then you had a real downer with the women’s match (minus Forbes’ ass). This was fun and brought some life and energy back. 
***1/2*


_NEW Title Match: _
*Brad Hollister(c) vs.PCO*

I’ve heard a lot about PCO. I’ve never seen him wrestle aside from the In Your House match he once had against Bret Hart… I like the crazy old man gimmick. He’s like 50 years old launching himself all over the place and doing crazy shit. Guy is a lunatic. Hollister came across as a little bland and mostly seemed to be think, “what the fuck is this guy?” You had an old school heavyweight fight for a few minutes and than PCO loses his mind and starts doing crazy shit. It backfires. Short match but a lot of fun. I should probably go hunt down the match he had with WALTER. 
***½ *


*Darby Allin vs. Penta EL 0 M*

These guys are perfect opponents for each other. Let Penta play the unstoppable monster against an underdog who doesn’t care about his own well being? Please sign me up. Allin doesn’t get in a ton of offense here but he proves to be nearly impossible to put away. There’s some back and forth early but you realize pretty quickly that Allin is in a lot of trouble. In fact there was a nearfall with like 10 minutes left in the match that I thought was the actual finish. Allin gets destroyed, refuses to give up, and shows some great spurts of desperate offense. You know what the outcome is pretty quickly and it’s just amazing how long it takes Allin to finally stay down for a three count. 

I loved this. The bumps were insane and the characters meshed perfectly. Penta is awesome, that’s well known. Allin was really impressive here. I’ve seen him wrestle a few times and he’s impressed me consistently. He’s a great underdog. 
******


*RVD vs. Jack Swagger *

About as bad as I was expecting. RVD took the strategy that for the first 5 minutes he was just going to stand around a lot. Then he grabbed a char, did a couple spots, I think Swagger got some offense in, and then a frog splash and it was over. They very clearly just went through the motions. Nothing in the least but memorable and when you look at what’s before it and what’s after it’s a lot more noticeable.
***


*Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix
*
I was a little worried Omega would give a half assed effort but he really didn’t. Fenix comes out strong but within the first couple minutes of the match he takes a powerbomb onto the entrance ramp. The spot looked great and it set tone the for the match. Omega was in control most of the time but every so often Fenix would hit a great move and make you think he had a chance to comeback. Omega controlling the match is fine as what he does is just impressive enough to keep you interested.

That being said Fenix is the star of the match. He takes a bunch of big moves, shows a ton of heart, and makes you root for him. He was the exact opposite of what Penta did in his match earlier. There’s lots of big spots and they keep a great pace so it makes for an easy watch as well. The second half is Fenix looking like he’s done and him doing everything he can to not get hit with the One-Winged Angel and then somehow getting in some offense after you thought the match was over. They had a lot of hype coming in and they delivered a match worthy of the hype.
*****¼ *​




Good show. Strong opener, the middle of the card was fun, and The Lucha Brothers had great matches. It's well worth a $10 subscription to Highspots.


----------



## Platt

PWG winter sale is active http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/


----------



## npdeo18

*OVW*

Last month like Smackdown, OVW completed its 1000 episode. But unfortunately it lacked the promotion of unlike its former partner. 
Now Abyss is its world champion and Tommy Dreamer had recently won its Hardcore type champion. 
Looks like the company Al Snow is trying to improve its exposure by making them the champions. 
But the sad thing about this is that a company with such a long history could not it promote its first live event with fanfare neither it was reported in this forum.


----------



## Platt

Gage vs Arquette looks pretty insane from the GIFs I've seen can't wait to watch the full match.


----------



## RKing85

used the 5/$40 PWG sale to grab the last year's worth of PWG. Also got this year's BOLA ordered from highspots.


----------



## Platt

Disappointing sale from Highspots.


----------



## Platt

Other sales


Spoiler: ROH

















Spoiler: SMV

















Spoiler: WWN


----------



## RKing85

ROH really cutting back on their dvd's. The one thing I hope they don't stop doing is the 3 discs set of each year. I am really enjoying those.


----------



## Even Flow

RF Video sale is really piss poor this year, especially on ECW Fancams.


----------



## Platt

I'm skipping RF for the second year in a row must be Black Friday 2016 since I placed an order. Done my Highspots but only grabbed a third of whats on my wishlist and I grabbed some Evolve (I really don't know why) and a few things of RudoReels. SMV can wait till next month there's not much I need and it's not that much better a sale than normal.


----------



## Concrete

I wish WWN was doing $5 DVDs again. I have zero money but would find a way to get up to EVOLVE 30.


----------



## Platt

I'm still wishing for them to actually go back and release 23-30 it bugs me no end having a gap in the collection same goes for the missing Shine shows.


----------



## RKing85

ROH is always outstanding with their shipping speed.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 Night 1*



Spoiler: .



2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Adam Brooks vs Rey Horus **3/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Flamita vs Puma King ***

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
CIMA vs Jody Fleisch **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Bandido vs T-Hawk ***1/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Joey Janela vs Davud Starr **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Brody King vs PCO *3/4

Ringkampf (WALTER & Timothy Thatcher) vs Ilja Dragunov & Shingo Takagi ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.5




*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 Night 2*



Spoiler: .



2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Trevor Lee vs Marko Stunt **1/2

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Sammy Guevara vs Jonah Rock **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
DJ Z vs Robbie Eagles **1/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Darby Allin vs Jeff Cobb ***1/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Ilja Dragunov vs Shingo Takagi ***1/4+

2018 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER ***1/2

Stronghearts (CIMA, Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz) vs Bandido, Flamita & Rey Horus ***1/4

Overall Rating: 7.25




*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2018 Night 3*



Spoiler: Night 3



2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
Brody King vs Trevor Lee **1/2

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
Jeff Cobb vs Rey Horus **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
Robbie Eagles vs Shingo Takagi **3/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
CIMA vs Joey Janela **1/2

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
Jonah Rock vs WALTER **1/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Second Round Match
Bandido vs Flamita **3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Rascalz (Dezmond Xavier & Zachary Wentz) (c) vs Lucha Brothers (Rey Fenix & Penta El Zero M) ***1/4

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match
Jeff Cobb vs Trevor Lee N/R

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match
Bandido vs Joey Janela **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Semi-Final Round Match
Shingo Takagi vs WALTER ***1/4

Team DJ Z (DJ Z, Adam Brooks, T-Hawk, Timothy Thatcher & David Starr) vs Team PCO (PCO, Darby Allin, Dan Barry, Jody Fleisch & Puma King) **

2018 Battle of Los Angeles Final Round Match
Bandido vs Jeff Cobb vs Shingo Takagi ***

Overall Rating: 5.5


----------



## Even Flow

Roddy look's to be heading back to Evolve:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068965751376228353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069297061747744785


----------



## adamclark52

Alpha-1 Wrestling “Final Act IX”
Sunday December 2nd, 2018
From the Knights of Columbus in Hamilton, Ontario



Spoiler: review



Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for the Alpha-1 Outer Limits Championship
*Featuring: Ash(?), Bronson, Charles Blackwolf, Chris Logan (who was introduced under the wrong name, I think the announcer said “Cory Stoke”), Eric Cairnie (champion), Gregory Iron, Holdon Albright, JT Kirk, Mark Wheeler, PB Smooth, Sami Callahan, Steve Brown and Terrell Kenneth*
This was a good crazy opener. It was really short though, only about six minutes. I don’t know who a lot of the guys are but Chris Logan impressed me the most out of all of them. Sami Callahan wasn’t advertised for the show and came out last as a surprise competitor.
Winner: Sami Callahan (new Alpha-1 Outer Limits Champion) 

Elimination Match for the Alpha-1 Zero Gravity Championship
*Paul London vs. Cheech vs. Anthony Greene vs. Josh Briggs (champion) *
Okay, so what the hell happened to Paul London? He came out to the most ridiculous 1980’s Air Supply-ish entrance music and proceeded to serenade the crowd for the duration of the entire song, like three and a half minutes. It was fucking hilarious and even though the crowd was already awake it made him a star to everyone in attendance. And he wrestled in a one-piece jumpsuit. The match was good.
Winner: Cheech (new Alpha-1 Zero Gravity Champion)

Ladder Match for the Alpha-1 Tag Team Championships
*Western Med Connection vs. the Fraternity vs. Space Pirates (champions)*
This was a really good spotfest match. I felt really bad for Shayne Sabre of the Space Pirates. The guy in front of us told us he (Sabre) had a broken ankle, so it made sense that he didn’t do anything in this match after taking a fireball to the face and falling to the outside right at the beginning. The match was basically all the Fraternity and the Western Med Connection.
Winners: Space Pirates

*The O.G.’s vs. Ethan Page & Colt Cabana*
Homicide scared the hell out of my kids when he said he’d slap anyone who was cheering for Colt Cabana, who they were (of course) cheering for. I think this match really would have benefited from a No Disqualifications stipulation but they still beat each other up pretty well.
Winners: Ethan Page & Colt Cabana
After the match Ethan Page calls Maxwell Jacob Freeman out for a match at the next show in Hamilton on February 2nd, 2019.

Tons of Stipulations Match
*Stokely Hathaway (cannot be disqualified or counted out) w/PB Smooth vs. Ricky Shane Page (if pined, disqualified, counted out or submitted he will be fired)*
This match went as should be expected. Stokely Hathaway is the majority shareholder of Alpha-1 Wrestling so he was playing the “Vince McMahon” role while Ricky Shane Page was playing the “Stone Cold Steve Austin” role. And as it always happens the referee got knocked out early in this match (and stayed down forever), which gave RSP the opportunity to unleash hell on Stokely. The beating went on for a long time but it never really got boring. And I’ll give Stokely Hathaway credit: he took some sick bumps during this match. I counted at least three times where he probably got a concussion.
Winner: Ricky Shane Page
Afterwards Hathaway grabs the microphone and fires RSP anyway. But some guy (I think he’s the commentator) runs in the ring and informs Hathaway that he should have read the small print in his ownership contract, because it states that the moment he made himself an active wrestler he forfeited all management responsibilities. So Ricky Shane Page IS NOT fired from Alpha-1 Wrestling!

[intermission]

60 Minute Ironman Match for the Alpha-1 Wrestling Alpha Male Championship
*Kobe Durst vs. Josh Alexander (champion)*
I was a little skeptical of this match and my kids ability to last through it. Let’s be honest with one another, Ironman matches are boring. Imagine my shock to type that this was actually a REALLY GOOD match and I personally found the hour to fly by. For the first half an hour Josh Alexander just delivered a SAVAGE beating on Kobe Durst. Man, that guy hits hard. It was just stiff chops, insane submissions and power move after power move. Durst gave some back and never stayed down but it wasn’t a surprise when Alexander was up 3-0 at the halfway point. The second half was much slower but that wasn’t surprising considering the beating Durst had taken. They still beat the crap out of one another and time expired with them locked in a 3-3 tie. They went to sudden death and kept going for about five more minutes until Durst finally got the winning fall. It was a really good match. The crowd was surprisingly into it the entre time and even my kids lasted until around the forty-minute mark before they started faltering.
Winner: Kobe Durst (new Alpha-1 Wrestling Alpha Male Champion)
_____________________________________________________________________________
This ended up being a REALLY GOOD show. The first half was all paced very quickly and all the matches were good to great. I’d say the Ladder Match was the best of the bunch but I really enjoyed watching Homicide too, even if he didn’t go all out like he used to. It was nice to see Ricky Shane Page wrestling a match that’s more in his element too. Any time I’ve seen him in Alpha-1 he’s been in actual wrestling matches and I don’t think those are his strong suit. But the main event was the big surprise. I’d say it was the most fun I’ve ever had watching an Ironman match. Kobe Durst just got the living shit kicked out of him and I wouldn’t be surprised if he can’t walk for a few days. 

Maxwell Jacob Freeman was originally scheduled to be Homicides partner but he was unable to make the show. I think Eddie Kingston was supposed to be in the Battle Royal. 

There’s a huge, ugly chandelier hanging from the ceiling of the Knights of Columbus hall and it’s right above the ropes, plus the ceiling is really low. I’m surprised that I never saw anyone hit it before doing a dive but after the Ironman Match it’s safe to say that Alpha-1 Wrestling is buying the Knights of Columbus a new chandelier. 

Really, really good show. We all had fun and while I don’t think I’ll be driving the hour and a half to Hamilton every month I know we’ll be going back. It just depends on who Alpha-1 brings out to their shows. We went this month to see Colt Cabana (who looked exhausted at the merch table).




Full Impact Pro “Violence is the Answer”
April 22nd, 2005
From the National Guard Armoury Arcadia, Florida 
Commentators: Dave Prazak and Lenny Leonard



Spoiler: match results



*Roderick Strong vs. Spanky*
This was a good match but was very quick.
Winner: Spanky

Dave Prazak and the new Full Impact Pro World Tag Team Champions DP Associates come out to announce that they will not be defending their titles tonight. Then Dave Prazak introduces the newest member of DP Associates “Ryze” and issues an open challenge, which is answered by Antonio Banks.

*Ryze w/Dave Prazak vs. Antonio Banks*
Ryze is billed as 6’10”, and Antonio Banks (aka MVP) is about two inches shorter than him. So I guess MVP is 6’8”? This match happened.
Winner: Antonio Banks

CM Punk comes out and reminds everyone that he is the Full Impact Pro World Heavyweight Champion. Lenny Leonard reminds him that he stole the title from Homicide and is not really the champion. CM Punk forces him into the ring and is about to incapacitate him but Homicide comes to the rescue. Homicide vows to take his title back tonight.

Four Way Fray
*Rainman vs. Sal Rinauro w/Spanky vs. Jared Steele vs. Kahagas*
This was an elimination match and Jared Steele and Kahagas went out super quick. The rest was decent.
Winner: Sal Rinauro

*Dunn vs. “Fast” Eddie Vegas w/Dave Prazak*
Dunn was wearing a wicked Scorpions shirt here. I love him and Marcos because they’re such nerds. This was the most competitive match I’ve ever seen from either member of the Ring Crew Express, even though Dunn still lost. But it was via interference from Jimmy Rave and a roll-up. If it takes interference and a roll-up for you to beat a member of the Ring Crew Express you may need to rethink your career as a wrestler.
Winner: Eddie Vegas
Afterwards Vegas and Rave (who were the Tag Team champions) double teamed Dunn until Dunn’s Tag Team partner Marcos and Jerrelle Clark came to the rescue.

*Jimmy Rave w/Dave Prazak vs. Jerrelle Clark*
This was a pretty good match. Nothing insane.
Winner: Jerrelle Clark

The Heartbreak Express comes out with Don Juan and makes fun of the crowd. The Carnage Crew and Marcos come out and shut them up. Marcos’ promo was so awesome.

*The Heartbreak Express & Don Juan vs. the Carnage Crew & Marcos*
Considering the combatants in this match this was actually not a bad match at all. 
Winners: the Carnage Crew & Marcos

*James Gibson vs. Steve Madison*
This was a good enough match.
Winner: Steve Madison

For the Full Impact Pro World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk w/Milo Beasley vs. Homicide (champion)*
This was a lot better than anything else on the card. It was decently rough and fun to watch. 
Winner: Homicide 
_____________________________________________________________________________________
For a show called “Violence is the Answer” this show really wasn’t very violent at all. It even has the line “anything goes” in the subtitle? It wasn’t that great a show either but it was a low-tier Indy show. Don’t go into this expecting anything earth shattering. 

The best part of this damn show was Marcos' short promo before his match.

WARNING: SKULLETTE TAIL IN ATTENDANCE


----------



## RKing85

BOLA arrived today. Right before Christmas time off!!!! And my whole year's worth of PWG from the 5/40 sale showed up last Friday.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY'S TOP 10 SHOWS OF 2018*

WXW AMBITION 9
OTT Scrappermania IV
#ALLIN
OTT 4th Anniversary
NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn 4
GCW #JJSB2
IWA:MS KOTDM: Night 2
NXT TakeOver: War Games 2018
GCW Joey Janela's Lost In New York
GCW Zandig's Tournament of Survival 3


----------



## Obfuscation

Darby Allin vs Hero & Strong on back to back EVOLVE cards. 

This is why I can't moan about the NXT involvement.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Jesse Hernandez's Documentary Fundraiser*

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-school-of-hard-knocks-2nd-round-of-funding#/

This looks nifty. I hope it reaches close to its goal.

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

First off, can we all be adults and get rid of fucking spoiler tags? It's 2018. If you don't want something spoiled, don't go to a place where you might get it spoiled.



Spoiler: BOLA Night 1 review



Started watching BOLA. 

The first match on the first night was Rey Horus and Adam Brooks and I thought it was pretty underwhelming. Not a great start to the tournament. But man, Horus defeating Brooks with an Avalanche Wheelbarrow Victory Roll, that finishing move was awesome. Almost made up for the rest of the match.

Holy shit did Puma King ever make an impression with PWG fans for his company debut. Even before the match started, just connecting with the fans during the introductions. Good lucha match.

So awesome to see CIMA back in PWG. Good match with Fleisch, but nothing outstanding. 

Bandido/T-Hawk was awesome. Bandido legit is the reason I am going to try watch more ROH in 2019. He is awesome. I haven't seen a ton of T-Hawk, but he is pretty damn good as well. I will never get tired of Bandido's finisher.

Fuck is David Starr ever hairy. Him and Janela was heavy hitting. Had some dvd skipping problems so I had to skip over about the first 5 minutes or so.

I know PCO is an indy darling, but I'm over him at this point. Brody did a step up hurricarana and PCO did the slowest go over I have ever seen for taking that move. Pretty sloppy and a few real noticeable botches. Brody crash and burned over the top rope coming up short, and PCO attempted a moonsault to the apron. Notice I said attempted. Some real stiff stuff, but nothing I really got into.

The main event tag was.....you know how people say a MMA fight is a war? a battle? This was that and so much more. It felt like a fight that every guy was trying to win. Not do spots. It felt real, and I loved it. Clear match of the night.

If this was just a random indy show, it would get a thumbs up from me. But it being the first night of BOLA? A little disappointing to be honest. Thumbs in the middle, ever so slightly pointing up.


----------



## adamclark52

RKing85 said:


> First off, can we all be adults and get rid of fucking spoiler tags? It's 2018. If you don't want something spoiled, don't go to a place where you might get it spoiled.
> 
> ]


this, especially when it’s a review of a show from 2013


----------



## Corey

Pretty neat match for Mania weekend:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075583455801556992


----------



## NastyYaffa

NECRO BUTCHER just got announced for Janela's Spring Break 3 :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## MC

Janela's Spring Break 3 just might be the best show of the Weekend other than Bloodsport of course.

:sodone


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083793981484367872

Jun Kasai also confirmed for They Said It Couldn't Be Done :trips8


----------



## Obfuscation

Now the big question is: who do you put up against Mir?

Rolodex open.


----------



## Corey

@MarkyWhipwreck; Cole's matches in EVOLVE looking great


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088486625968033792


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck; Cole's matches in EVOLVE looking great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088486625968033792


Yeah, saw this morning. Honestly can't wait to see them, Cole/Strickland is gonna be f*cking amazing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Obfuscation said:


> Now the big question is: who do you put up against Mir?
> 
> Rolodex open.


 :hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088878438587551746


----------



## Platt

Yeah that settles it just bought a ticket, will have to try and get rid of my WXW one.


----------



## Obfuscation

MiSu returns. :yoda

Plus more Cole matches. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Cole vs Darby :bjpenn 

Not a huge Strickland guy, but it could be fun. 

MiSu is in the same country as Necro. Could it be possible? wens3


----------



## Obfuscation

If so, then sorry Mir, you'll need a new opponent.

MiSu vs Necro needs to seal the deal for 2019.


----------



## Donnie

Mir vs Severn, could be a lot of fun. 

Necro inviting MiSu to a punch off, only to find MiSu already has bought the chairs for them to sit in to do the thing :cozy


----------



## Obfuscation

Necro trying to meet Suzuki on the mat. :trips5


----------



## Vic Capri

*RJ City*






He comes in at the 13 minute mark.

I'll admit I don't watch much indy wrestling, but when I attended House Of Hardcore 52 in Philadelphia, I was introduced to RJ City, who was David Arquette's tag team partner.

I had no idea who he was, but I was an instant fan of his because of how entertaining he was. The kind of heel you want to boo, but you can't.

I listened to a couple of his interviews and he's a funny man. I hope he becomes a bigger name in time. 

- Vic


----------



## Corey

Next NXT superstar coming to EVOLVE and PAC's shows for Mania weekend:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090364830605811712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090656302668439552


----------



## Obfuscation

This might be what I need to start having a Ricochet match I enjoy again. Don't let me down, Gabe.


----------



## RKing85

I have watched that Ricochet gif a hundred times, and I look forward to watching it another 100 times.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091028944965390336
Masashi Takeda going back to his shoot style/grappling roots :banderas


----------



## Corey

Seen this a bunch of times in WWE but I'm kinda excited to see it on the indy circuit tbh. Hope they do something different.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094021851272101888


----------



## Obfuscation

Takeda coming out with light tubes please.

PAC and Swann still happening even when Swann doesn't return to Dragon Gate. How about that.


----------



## Corey

Fan's vote for Ricochet's first opponent in EVOLVE:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095742550160429061


----------



## Obfuscation

If Ricochet is wasted via that turd AR Fox. Sigh.


----------



## TD Stinger

I have no idea who Orange Cassidy is and while AR Fox is a great athlete, Strickland is a more all around performer.

So Strickland is my pick.


----------



## Obfuscation

Orange Cassidy is hot property.

Quick Gabe, spite Quack and make it Fire Ant on the list so Ricochet can return as Helios and really make this something to see. I'm living in a dream. :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Orange has come a LONGGGGG way from when he was first starting.

Watching Keith Lee/Jonah Rock from PWG. Big guys doing big guy things to other big guys will never stop being awesome.


----------



## Corey

Thought some of you might be interested in this. Just happened a little over a week ago I believe.


----------



## RKing85

Ricochet out of EVOLVE, Velveteen Dream in for him.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

RKing85 said:


> Ricochet out of EVOLVE, Velveteen Dream in for him.


Huge downgrade there


----------



## Corey

Coming to America


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098648651344302080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095018905909805056


----------



## DarloKid

have listed 10 rare out of print Progress Wrestling DVD's on ebay from their earlier years, ill be listing more in coming days and weeks links are -

Progress Wrestling Chapter 2 - The March of Progress - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143460731

Progress Wrestling Chapter 4 - The Ballad of El Ligero - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143468406

Progress Wrestling Chapter 5 - for whose about to fight, we salute you - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143465311

Progress Wrestling Chapter 6 - We Heart Violence - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143463277

Progress Wrestling Chapter 7 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143455642

Progress Wrestling Chapter 8 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143456944

Progress Wrestling Chapter 9 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143450035

Progress Wrestling Chapter 11 To fight war, you must become war - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143453469

Progress Wrestling World Cup - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143433373

Progress Chapter 13 Unbelievable Jeff - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143143441223cheers guys !


----------



## Corey

God damn, WALTER/Starr and Sekimoto/Ilja in the 1st round! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100697054576369665


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Anyone knows if this airs anywhere?


----------



## Corey

Hot dawg we got ourselves a spotfest!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101564338563940355
Another real unique matchup for Mania weekend:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102653152095072257


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103424573540716546
Step aside other matches, here is the match of the year!


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103459119263109120
:wow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103824310920192000
WHAT THE FUCK, JOEY :done


----------



## sXeMope

Just bought the Collective stream package. Haven't really watched much indie wrestling in the last couple years so this should be fun.


----------



## FITZ

Im not sure the last time I’ve been this excited for an indy wrestling show. I’m gonna be in the building for Nick Gage vs. Onita. That’s an absurd sentence to write. 

I like my non WWE schedule for the weekend. 

Impact wrestling (and 11pm start time in NJ means I can see a show Thursday after working all day)
Black Label Pro (front row stage seats) because they’re at the same venu as spring break so why not? 
Spring Break Part I
Pancakes and Piledrivers (front row)
ROH/NJPW at MSG 

Lots of variety. 

Just all sorts of cool names I’ll get to see and weird matches. And you could make a schedule that’s just as good that weekend and see totally different shows. 

And a quick note, I question how Part II If Spring Break is going to happen. I don’t see how that building is left standing after Part I.


----------



## adamclark52

Alpha-1 Wrestling “Watch the Throne VI”
March 10th, 2019
From the Knights of Columbus Community Centre in Hamilton, Ontario



Spoiler: because someone's going to edit it anyway



For the NWA National Championship
*Josh Alexander vs. Willie Mack (champion)*
This was an okay match but it never really hit the stride that I know both guys are capable of.
Winner: Willie Mack
After the match Ethan Page comes out to announce that he has resigned with Impact Wrestling and that Josh Alexander has also signed a contract with Impact Wrestling. They give away one hundred tickets to an Impact TV taping that’s happening in Toronto at the end of April.

*Steve Brown vs. Manders(?)*
This was a fucking terrible squash. “Manders” (whoever he is) screamed Indy journeyman jobber.
Winner: Steve Brown

6-Way Elimination Match for the Outer Limits Championship
*Mark Wheeler vs. Hornswoggle vs. Ricky Shane Page vs. Danny Adams vs. EZE vs. Justin Sane (champion)*
This was entertaining when Hornswoggle and/or Ricky Shane Page were in the ring but the rest was “meh”. I’ve really come to find Ricky Shane Page enjoyable just because he seems like a cool guy. And as long as he’s not in one-on-one “wrestling” matches. And Hornswoggle hit a Belly to Back Suplex on someone. I think it was Mark Wheeler.
Winner: Justin Sane

*Gregory Iron & some guy vs. Punk Rock Pussycats vs. Lotus vs. Savage Society*
This had moments of decent and moments of terrible. Alley Cat (one of the girls in the Punk Rock Pussycats) was absolutely horrendous in the ring. But I’ll give the two girls (the other being Jody Fleisch) credit for hanging in there and not taking any less punishment from the guys than they were giving one another. 
Winners: Lotus
Afterwards Gregory Irons partner (I can’t find his name) turned on him. 

For the Zero Gravity Championship
*Brett Michael David vs. Kody Lane vs. Cheech (champion)*
I don’t even remember this match happening other than that Brett Michael Davids family was siting in front of us and were into it.
Winner: Brett Michael David (new Zero Gravity Champion)

(Intermission)

*MJF vs. Trey Miguel*
This match never really happened. MJF just riled the crowd up and kept going outside the ring. One drunken hick almost did get into the ring to fight him. There was a bit of action but it was more of a segment than a match.
Winner: Trey Miguel via disqualification
Afterwards, Ethan Page (who MJF injured at the last show) comes out and goes after MJF. They brawl back and forth and the lockeroom empties to break them up. In the end a Dog Collar match between the two is made for the next show.

Best 2-out-of-3 Falls Match for the Alpha-1 Tag Team Championships
If Western Med Connection Lose They’re Gone from Alpha-1 Wrestling
*Western Med Connection vs. Space Pirates (champions)*
This had to be the shortest 2 out of 3 falls match ever. It may as well not have been. The final moments were pretty good.
Winners: Space Pirates (2 Falls to 1)
Afterwards Science Guy Jim Nye of the Western Med Connection announces that this was his last match.

4-Way Elimination Match For Alpha Male Championship
*Chris Dickinson vs. Josh Briggs vs. Scott Steiner vs. Kobe Durst (champion)*
I was really disappointed by this match. Watching Scott Steiner was tough. He can’t really move to quick anymore and the look on his face was just “fuck this, pay me”. Josh Briggs went out really quickly and Chris Dickinson wasn’t as savage as the other time I saw him. It was funny to see little Kobe Durst in there against three guys with bigger legs than him. 
Winner: Kobe Durst
The announcer is about to announce Kobe’s challenger for the next show but Chris Dickinson wants the match because he’s now tied one-to-one in matches with him. So the announcer makes it a three-way dance between Kobe Durst, Chris Dickenson and BRIAN CAGE!
______________________________________________________________________________________
I was really disappointed by this show. There was too much comedy wrestling, too many non-wrestling segments setting up other storylines and there just wasn’t that spark that Alpha-1s shows usually have. Funnily enough the only other time I've left an Alpha-1 show indifferent or disappointed was Watch the Throne V. Plus the venue was way oversold and I ended up sitting on half my chair and a quarter of my sons chair. And there was a fan blowing cold air on me the entire show, and it was fucking cold outside. I won’t let that deter me from Alpha-1 though. MJF was really good tonight, even though he didn't really wrestle. I'm really starting to love that guy. And Hornswoggle was pretty awesome.


----------



## Corey

Mania week match announcements rollin in:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105127985957535744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105177780025806849


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Lee X Carvernario added to the supershow.

*sploosh*


----------



## Obfuscation

Dragon Lee needs to stop tainting things with his garbage. Should have been another Cavernario vs Soberano war.

Last thing I'd call anything involving Ospreay these days is "spot" related like once upon a time. Dude is a straight up killer these days and I love it. Hidden Blade murking Bandido, making him wish he'd be back in Dragon Gate ftw.

Thatcher vs Suzuki & Gage vs Otani, outstanding.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107074357858369536
KOR coming to Evolve Mania week to face Austin Theory.


----------



## MediaAMz V2

Was a good, website to buy, all different wrestling DVDs.


----------



## Garmonbozia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107383619364909056
:mark


----------



## sXeMope

MediaAMz V2 said:


> Was a good, website to buy, all different wrestling DVDs.


Highspots or SmartMarkVideo. There's RFVideo as well, but I'd always leave him as a last resort for obvious reasons. If your internet can handle it though, the Highspots Wrestling Network is probably your best option. $10 a month and you can watch whatever you want as opposed to $15 for a DVD you'll watch once


----------



## Donnie

Highspots is where its at. 

Don't give RF your money, please.


----------



## RKing85

Highspots is terrible for shipping internationally though. High shipping prices as is, and then if you buy something on sale (say 30% off Black Friday for example), on the customs sheet they will list the whole price of the dvd, not what you paid for it on sale. So you get hit with extra custom fees upon delivery. 

I challenged it to Customs and got my money back when I showed the receipt as to how much I actually paid, but that was such a pain in the ass and a hassle. I e-mailed highspots asking them to just put what I actually paid on the customs form, but they refused to do that saying that was illegal to lie about the value. I then asked if it was illegal how in the world did I get my money back from customs. They never responded to that.


----------



## Platt

RKing85 said:


> Highspots is terrible for shipping internationally though. High shipping prices as is, and then if you buy something on sale (say 30% off Black Friday for example), on the customs sheet they will list the whole price of the dvd, not what you paid for it on sale. So you get hit with extra custom fees upon delivery.
> 
> I challenged it to Customs and got my money back when I showed the receipt as to how much I actually paid, but that was such a pain in the ass and a hassle. I e-mailed highspots asking them to just put what I actually paid on the customs form, but they refused to do that saying that was illegal to lie about the value. I then asked if it was illegal how in the world did I get my money back from customs. They never responded to that.


How long ago was that? I had it out with them about the same thing Black Friday 2017 sent them copies of my refunds from customs to prove what they were doing is wrong and they've done it right since plus gave me a load of store credit.

They're still the worst out there and I'm very very selective what I buy from them now but not as bad as they were. SMV is easily the best to deal with.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lukewarm to Mir vs Severn. Was hoping Mir got someone not from the MMA ranks to really give it a distinct novelty.

Watch as in a few weeks I might dig this, but I was gunning for something bonkers.


----------



## RKing85

It must have been Black Friday 2017 for me from highspots. Didn't buy anything from them last Black Friday. And I don't think I have bought anything from them other than BOLA's since then.

Sucks PAC isn't going to be there Mania weekend. Been a shitty years for wrestlers getting VISA's.


----------



## Donnie

Two weeks until we all CHOOSE DEATH once more :banderas


----------



## FITZ

I think the only show that I was going to with PAC on it was Pancakes and Piledrivers but PAC was also in the match I was most looking forward to in that. I just hope they get a good replacement for him. Like there's a ton of big names in town for the weekend, get someone good please.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110183859277176833


----------



## RKing85

Finally got around to watching the 2 Falls to a Finish documentary about British wrestling. Good stuff, but not nearly long enough. They tried to cram 50 years of history into a 1 hour documentary. Needed to be longer.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110553117458870274


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110710617424515072
Armando :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Been seeing Fatu on MLW. Don't really follow indies much anymore but it's cool to see him getting bookings. He's a solid talent from what I've seen. Like Umaga but 75lbs lighter



RKing85 said:


> Highspots is terrible for shipping internationally though. High shipping prices as is, and then if you buy something on sale (say 30% off Black Friday for example), on the customs sheet they will list the whole price of the dvd, not what you paid for it on sale. So you get hit with extra custom fees upon delivery.
> 
> I challenged it to Customs and got my money back when I showed the receipt as to how much I actually paid, but that was such a pain in the ass and a hassle. I e-mailed highspots asking them to just put what I actually paid on the customs form, but they refused to do that saying that was illegal to lie about the value. I then asked if it was illegal how in the world did I get my money back from customs. They never responded to that.


Aren't they the only company that uses the real values? I got some big packages when I was heavy into DVD collecting and Highspots is the only one who had any kind of issues like that. I've always avoided them for that reason.


----------



## Even Flow

I always avoid using Highspots too. I haven't placed an online order with them for years, because of their shipping.

I really only use PWG for the Black Friday sales, and I also use RF when he has a big sale so I can build my ECW collection some more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110553117458870274


I'm just thinking about that headbutt Starr gave Devlin earlier this year, and then Ishii giving Okada the backwards headbutt a few nights ago.

SKULLS WILL CRACK.

Other than Necro's return, this is now the match I'm the most excited for come WrestleCon.


----------



## Genking48

Dragon Gate wrestlers will not be appearing at WrestleCon after all. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111689902725435392


----------



## RKing85

Fucking hell. What a garbage year for wrestlers getting work VISA's!!!


----------



## Even Flow

Genking48 said:


> Dragon Gate wrestlers will not be appearing at WrestleCon after all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111689902725435392


That sucks.


----------



## Corey

Full card for the WWN Supershow and the partially full card for Wrestlecon Supershow. ZSJ vs. Strickland sounds cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110704548010749952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111734535237132288


----------



## hgr423

Is there a single website that has all of the cards for the indy shows taking place WM weekend? 

I'm trying to figure out what the must watch matches of the weekend are likely to be.

Thank you.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Is there a single website that has all of the cards for the indy shows taking place WM weekend?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what the must watch matches of the weekend are likely to be.
> 
> Thank you.


There sure is! https://www.voicesofwrestling.com/wrestlemania-weekend-2019-schedule-map/


----------



## FITZ

Shit news about Dragon Gate. Most of the shows I went to had like 1 guy on them and now everyone is shuffling around their card.

But on the plus side Masato Tanaka vs. Eddie Kingston. As long as the crowd just doesn't want flips that should be awesome.


----------



## Donnie

Tanaka vs Kingston wens3


----------



## RKing85

I miss the good old days when everyone just said fuck VISA's and lied as they crossed the border. haha.


----------



## FITZ

And then you get the greatness of Chris Hero on an Australian Reality show trying to sneak into Australia to wrestle. 

And I can't find that video unfortunately.


----------



## Even Flow

Ace said:


> Tanaka vs Kingston wens3


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Donnie

FITZ said:


> And then you get the greatness of Chris Hero on an Australian Reality show trying to sneak into Australia to wrestle.
> 
> And I can't find that video unfortunately.


https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2i8ht5

Here you go, Fitzy


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113918779715489792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113901279057711104
Ambrose and Regal hanging out at Bloodsport.


----------



## Donnie

Regal going to sign Mir so he kill Brock :banderas


----------



## RKing85

How have I never seen that Chris Hero Border Security video before???? That's awesome. I love the Canadian version of that show.


----------



## Corey

The hell is this about? He went on for several more tweets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113927962733293568


----------



## Obfuscation

Hmm. Starr is pretty passionate about things, such as having the 4Everyone pro LGBTQ+ trunks, his Progressive Jew shirt, & calling his finisher submission "Republican Remorse". Other than the quitting wXw bit, the rest seems spot on to buy. Especially for another wrestler frustrated by WWE's current monopoly with the indies.


----------



## RKing85

I need to see the invisible man verses invisible man match from Joey Janela tonight.


----------



## Donnie

•Darby Allin is done with Evolve and will be a free agent next week, says PW Insider.

Should be very interesting to see where he ends up


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114326530350637056


Ace said:


> •Darby Allin is done with Evolve and will be a free agent next week, says PW Insider.
> 
> Should be very interesting to see where he ends up


Well he was on BTE months ago and he seemingly had a spot lined up for him in NXT/205, so it's hard not to see him ending up in AEW. Although I'll miss him in Evolve, he just seems tied to that promotion.


----------



## RKing85

GCW said that Spring Break part 2 wouldn't start until people got there from the G1 Supercard show right? That show isn't going to start til like 1 a.m. at best.


----------



## FITZ

GCW gets it. Really impressed with their set up this weekend and just the general way they view wrestling. 

At one point I was drinking whiskey on the rocks and watching a man with no legs wrestle a match. And he was awesome. 

I saw Black Label Pro at the same venue and that was a lot of fun too. I regret not going to more.


----------



## Donnie

Finishing off Blackcraft before I jump into the next GCW show on my list, and I have to say this show has really sucked. Outside of Tanaka and Dickison having a super fun match, and Pinhead being the top heel, this hasn't been a good show. 

The commentators are HORRIBLE. Stick to announcing Legend, you suck at this.

I feel this needs more explaining. Today I watched the actor who plays Pinhead do a 10 minute speech about the black arts, while a bunch of dudes in hoods crucified a dude on an actual cross. No barbwire like Raven did in 96, because they're cowards. 

SHLAK and G-RAVER had a fun match. As did Tanaka vs Dickinson. But every other match either sucked, or was a joke. Penta vs Grimm lasted 3 minutes. Fucking Gangrel got 6 minutes, and looed very bad. 

Paige's mum was in a match where her opponent got jumped by some heels before the bell, she stood there and watched it happen, as did the ref. Who after another 20 seconds of this decided to ring the bell while she was still getting her ass kicked, and he counted her out. 

David Starr vs Johnny IMPACT/PENIS/BLACKCRAFT/MORRISON/NITRO lasted SIX seconds. After the match, Matthew Justice who is feuding with Pinhead over blood, or some odd shit. Comes out and demands a title shot, Pinhead says over his dead body. SO JUSTICE TAKES OUT A KNIFE AND CUTS HIS THROAT TO KILL HIM. He then rushes the ring where the bells rings, hits MANY NAMES with a JIG N TONIC to win the belt in 5 seconds. 

We then end the show with a battle royal that started with 7 minutes left on the file, so I thought it got cut. Nah, it lasted like 5. Highlights include JUSTIN CREDIBLE showing up to ZERO reaction to cane someone, and then get dumped. More awful wrestling happens while Arik drinks a PBR. Also, every fan starts to get up, and walk up the stairs and out the exit :lmao Some dude wins, and there is maybe 20 people watching at this point. 

Absolute shit show.


----------



## FITZ

There's 2 things I know about the the Blackcraft show is that someone described the company as "so edgy it hurts" and that they had some tight time constraints because the venue was pretty strict about the show ending before 3am. So I think that's the reason so many of the matches were rushed. 

Ultimately it's the company's fault though because it sounds like they were more concerned with storyline progression. In a lot of instances I understand that but for Mania weekend the people there probably don't know or care about your storylines. I was at Black Label Pro and I didn't have a single clue about any of the storylines and wasn't interested in anything they did in relation to them. I'm not going to see another show from them ever again. If you've got a story that can be told and completed in a speech before the match and the match I'm in. But trying to progress things doesn't work in that setting. 


On a different night I finally got around to watching Blood Sport. It rules. I really wish I had taken an extra day off from work and gone to that.


----------



## Platt

Finally found a copy of PWG Pimpin In High Places on Ebay and they're only asking $350 :lmao


----------



## adamclark52

Platt said:


> Finally found a copy of PWG Pimpin In High Places on Ebay and they're only asking $350 <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


i always wonder whenever I see ANYTHING on an auction site for such a crazy high price if someone actually does buy it?


----------



## Platt

adamclark52 said:


> i always wonder whenever I see ANYTHING on an auction site for such a crazy high price if someone actually does buy it?


Looking in the guys selling history someone bought another copy from him for $200. It's the holy grail for my collection but I'd never pay that much.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128838898552070144
Erick Stevens' re-debut :woo


----------



## Obfuscation

Erick Stevens trying to make a comeback and is still going to be overshadowed because OPHIDIAN is on the card. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129617137969094657
Riddle vs. Gulak for Evolve's 10th Anniversary show. Hopefully they get Lee for the show as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, EVOLVE is gonna need something that excellent around. EVOLVE's crummy track record aside: YES at this getting to happen twice in the same year.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133175171244675072
:rusevyes


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133184921240035328
Oh baby!


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133175171244675072
> :rusevyes


Omg YES.

The Darby Allin vs the world tour keeps going strong.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Omg YES.
> 
> The Darby Allin vs the world tour keeps going strong.


So stoked we get to see what was a fantasy match a week ago actually happen. Been WAY too long since Mox really got to bully someone, and there are few better to take a beating than Darby. :mark:


Wrestling is cool :cozy


----------



## Corey

No one post this one yet? Man I'm excited for wrestling right now with a (hopefully) motivated Moxley.
@FITZ;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132768836288167936


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133175171244675072
> :rusevyes


No Moxley fan, but I'd definitely be down to see how well he does against Darby. Hopefully, this exposes people's awareness to the greatness that is Darby Allin.


----------



## Obfuscation

LA Park vs Dustin Rhodes needs to happen on that NEW card. Like, please.


----------



## TD Stinger

@Donnie, @MC, @TJQ, and everyone else.

If you want some more insight on Darby Allin and other Evolve wrestlers (and if you haven't seen it already), watch this.


----------



## Donnie

" Moxley also has NEW dates on 8/17 in Norwich, CT and 8/18 in Scranton, PA. The latter date will be a singles match against Sami Callihan "

SWITCHBLADE CONSPIRACY :cozy :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

IT WILL HAPPEN

_I never go anywhere without my switchblades_


----------



## adamclark52

Womens Extreme Wrestling Volumes 1 - 4



Spoiler: reviews



Volume 1
Commentators: Eric Garguillo and Joel Gertner

A truck drives up and Fujiko Kano gets out. She asks some girls if they’ve seen GI Ho. She’s mad when they say she’s with Rebecca. Then cut to a bad catfight in a washroom.

Alexis Laree is pissed she has to face Amanda Storm tonight.

Referee BJ makes her way to the ring.

Tonight: a South Philly Street Fight.

*Amanda Storm w/the Smoke vs. Alexis Laree*
This was actual wrestling. Not really the best wrestling but it was what it was. WEW was off to a good start.
Winner: Alexis Laree

Some girl tells the Smoke he has to kick Ice Cold Billy Austin’s ass tonight. He says they’re going to have a mixed tag team match. 

Kristy Kiss is playing with a lighter backstage.

Referee Isis comes out and dances.

“Old School” Bra & Thong Match
*Brittney the Schoolgirl vs. Barroom Barbie*
So unlike most Bra & Thong matches an “Old School” Bra & Thong Match means they strip then wrestle. But Popa Mae and Dawn Mae interfere during the stripping and take both girls out. Tai “Killer” Weed and Psycho Bitch come to the rescue. Tai challenges the Maes to a Tag Match.
Winner: no contest

Kristy Kiss is still backstage with her lighter.

*Tara Titanium vs. Kristy Kiss*
This was pretty bad. They even cut parts out. Tara Titanium pretty much beat Kristy Kiss all over the venue. Credit to Kristy though; she did a wicked blade job and bled like crazy.
Winner: Tara Titanium

*Fujiko Kano vs. Rebecca Wild*
I’m not sure why but GI Ho comes out and kisses Rebecca Wild. Then her boyfriend is out there trying to stop the whole thing and all three girls beat him up. I think the winner of this match got GI Ho or something? Kudos to the boyfriend.
Winner: ?

*Candy vs. Tara*
This looked like it was filmed at a different show. It was actual wrestling too.
Winner: Tara
___________________________________________________________________________________________
I’ve seen volume 5-8 of WEW and it was barroom trash. This surprised me because it was bad wrestling but nowhere near as trashy as it got in later episodes. Being that this was at the former ECW Arena it had a different crowd than I was expecting. They actually wanted wrestling.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Volume 2
Commentators: sometimes Eric Garguillo and Joel Gertner; sometimes Eric Garguillo and Jeffery J. James

Sicilian Style Tag Team Match
*Barroom Barbie & the Carmine w/the Nice Guys Inc. vs. Tai “Killer” Weed & Dirty Deeds Darren Wise*
This was a mess and after a cut everyone was laid out and Psycho Bitch, Missy the Schoolgirl and some Paul Heyman wannabe called “Bald A. Dangerously” were in the ring.
Winner: ?

All of a sudden another match that was clearly filmed at a different time was happening.

*The Maes vs. Tai “Killer” Weed & Psycho Bitch*
This was hilarious because from what I gathered Psycho Bitch turned heel in that previous match, possibly by taking Tai “Killer” Weed out. This was wreck.
Winners: the Maes
Afterwards Psycho Bitch and Isis take the referee of the out.

*Alexis Laree vs. Valentina Laree*
This had potential to be a good match but ended really quickly.
Winner: Alexis Laree

The Mae Family are ready for Davey Maes match against Amy Lee in “World Extreme Wrestling”.

Tara says her boobs are real and perfect.

Missy the Schoolgirl comes out and attempts to take her top off but the referee stops her.

*“Primetime” Amy Lee vs. Davey Mae w/Papa Mae*
I do like Amy Lee. She’s just hilarious when she gets on the mic and screams at the crowd. None of that here though. This was a decent beating.
Winner: “Primetime” Amy Lee

Loser Forced to remove their top
*Sinnamin vs. Tara w/Papa Mae*
Sinnamin won this by pinning Papa Mae...so he had to take his top off.
Winner: Sinnamin
Tara attacks a distracted Sinnamin and takes her top off (Sinnamins).

The hosts recap the show and Lady Storms words for GI Ho.

Tables Match
*Lady Storm w/the Smoke vs. GI Ho*
This was just chaos but it was enjoyable. That Ice Cold Billy Austin guy who was mentioned in the first episode came out and helped GI Ho. He was as “Stone Cold Steve Austin” and the Smoke was “the Rock”.
Winner: GI Ho
___________________________________________________________________________________________
This was even worse than the first show. The editing was all over the place. Clearly it was from two different shows. It had two different commentary teams. Two different audiences. But what was hilarious was the two Tai “Killer” Weed matches back to back. In one she had Bo Derek hair, in the other straight hair. And the second one was clearly a continuation of a storyline from the first show whereas the first seemed to be from a later show. I expect more continuity in my porn.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Volume 3
Commentators: Eric Garguillo and Jeffery J. James

Head Nurse Mimi comes to ringside.

The Smoke is trying to get into the show but security won’t let him in without credentials.

Tai “Killer” Weed can’t find her weed. 

The pWo get off a plane and into a limo.

The Smoke makes his way to the ring. He lets everyone know that the Maes will not be able to wrestle tonight because they’re out pregnant. Some more Maes come out anyway and are ready to compete. He puts them in a match with Crazy Incorporated. Tai “Killer” Weed comes out looking for her weed. Amanda Storm and Lady Storm come out and clear the ring. Words can’t describe how much of a mess this is. Psycho Bitch comes to the ring and everyone clears out.

The limo arrives and the pWo make their way into the venue.

Amanda Storm says she’s going to destroy GI Ho. The pWo mock her.

Referee BJ makes her way to the ring.

Hardcore Undergarment Match
*Tara vs. Candy*
This was decent for WEW. Candy pulled off one of the worst drop toeholds you’re ever going to see. Tara’s pretty hot and one of the few girls who seem to have a clue.
Winner: Candy

Referee Isis makes her way to the ring.

*Trinity w/Steve the Sound Guy vs. Valentina* 
Not that “Trinity”. This was just BAD. Even for WEW. Trinity was horrible but Valentina was worse. For whatever reason Steve the Sound Guy smashed Trinity over the head with a ukulele.
Winner: Valentina
Trinity and Steve tease fighting then hug.

Papa and Davey Mae are in the ring getting the crowd riled up.

*Davey Mae w/Papa Mae vs. Barroom Barbie w/the Nice Guys*
Ummm, there was chain wrestling in this match. And it was a lot better than you’d expect from a stripper and a guy who’d get kicked out of a strip club. Aside from the visible spot calling this was...good!? (Further research learns that Barroom Barbie was “Bobcat” in the WWF, one of the Godfathers Hos and the first women to hold the Hardcore Championship).
Winner: Barroom Barbie
___________________________________________________________________________________________
This volume focused more on the wrestling. Take that for what it’s worth. Some of it wasn’t really that horrible. All things considered the last match was actually not terrible and was even fun to watch.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Volume 4
Commentators: Eric Garguillo and Jeffery J. James

Tables, Ladders and Chairs
*Amanda Storm & Lady Storm w/the Smoke vs. Tai “Killer” Weed & Psycho Bitch*
This match had neither tables, ladders or chairs. It was just boring.
Winner: Amanda Storm & Lady Storm
Afterwards Tai and Psycho Bitch slipped and fell all over the place and beat up on the Smoke. Then they went to put him through a table but the table collapsed. Then the Maes were our there and Smoke got some gigantic Stinkfaces.

*Lady Storm w/Amanda Storm vs. Alexis Laree*
This wasn’t too bad but there were some really bad miscues and possibly the sloppiest Powerbomb of all-time from Amanda Storm.
Winner: Lady Storm

*Alexis Laree vs. Valentina Laree*
...this was the same match that was on disc two...
Winner: Alexis Laree

...the same Mae Family promo that was on disc two...

...the same Tara promo that was on disc two...

Missy the Schoolgirl comes to the ring and attempts to remove her top, but the referee stops her...this segment was on disc two as well...

*Primetime Amy Lee vs. Davey Mae w/Papa Mae*
What the fucking fuck? This was on disc two too.
Winner: Primetime Amy Lee

*Amanda Storm vs. GI Ho*
I enjoyed Amanda Storm for her over-the-top cheesiness up until this point in the DVD. But then I noticed she had a swastika drawn on her arm this match. So I’m not a fan. This match was moving along and then there was a cut and GI Ho had lost her top.

And that was the end of the DVD.

Winner: ?
___________________________________________________________________________________________
This volume was okay until the middle of volume 2 repeated. But it’s that lack of attention to the product that makes watching WEW worth watching.

___________________________________________________________________________________________
The other WEW DVD I have (Volumes 5-8) is total trash. Probably the worst shit I’ve seen in my life. But it was at least fun. Watching this was just boring. The wrestling was bad but not laughably bad like on the other set. There was trash on this one but it wasn’t as over-the-top trashy as the other one. There was diversity in the characters on the other one. This just seemed like the same shit repeating over and over. And there was a lot of editing on the other set but it was at least coherent. So, is this the worst wrestling DVD I own? Nope. The other one is still worse. But it’s perfect in its terribleness. Since that was a later DVD in WEWs history I can only assume that WEW continued down that path and I honestly want to see more. It’s a good way to kill an evening. 

I will give credit to the girls on this one for one thing: they didn’t hold back on the hardcore ring action. Some of the chair shots were pretty stiff and Kristy Kiss bladed pretty deep.

A lot of ECW alumni were present at these tapings: Stephen DeAngelis and those two security guards, not to mention Joel Gertner. Also some of the Philadelphia State Athletic Committee were at ringside, including that one old guy who was on the first few Ring of Honor shows. I wonder what was going through their minds at these shows.

All four volumes were taken from the first two or three WEW shows, in no order. 

And yes, there was a lot of stuff mentioned on these DVDs that never ended up being shown; such as the South Philadelphia Street Fight, the tag team match with the Smoke and that girl against Ice Cold Billy Austin and whoever his partner was going to be, the Battle Royal to determine the first WEW Champion and who the pWo even were. And there was even more stuff cut out that was never mentioned. Each show usually had seven or eight matches.

Bring on volumes 9 though however many there were!


----------



## sXeMope

Whats the best way to downsize a collection? Decided I'm kind of tired of having to store/look at hundreds of wrestling DVDs that I'll never watch and some extra cash is always neat. Has anyone had luck on Facebook marketplace/something similar or should I just go to ebay

I'm thinking I have 100+ easily that I wanna part with


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> Whats the best way to downsize a collection? Decided I'm kind of tired of having to store/look at hundreds of wrestling DVDs that I'll never watch and some extra cash is always neat. Has anyone had luck on Facebook marketplace/something similar or should I just go to ebay
> 
> I'm thinking I have 100+ easily that I wanna part with


I had some luck with facebook groups the one I used is UK based but there's bound to be some US ones, the other advantage is not having to list them one at a time. Anything rare or valuable I'd still go ebay first it's going to hit the widest audience.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

*Jon Moxley : Northeast Wrestling*

Jon Moxley vs. Darby Allin (Northeast Wrestling – 6/14/19)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh5bqW0CmHM

JON MOXLEY VS BIG CASS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaiMvHrP9NQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLSA7F6_bZ0


----------



## Genking48

Fucking love Kingston


----------



## adamclark52

Alpha-1 Wrestling “the Otherside”
June 30th, 2019
From the Knights of Columbus in Hamilton, Ontario



Spoiler: review



*Savage Society & Randy Davidson vs. Punk Rock Pussycats & Michael Wolf*
This wasn’t bad at all. I saw the Punk Rock Pussycats in March or April and the one girl (Allie Kat) has improved a lot since then.
Winners: Punk Rock Pussycats & Michael Wolf

*Pat Buck vs. Cody Lane*
I’ve heard of Pat Buck somewhere before but I can’t remember where. He came out with a prop chainsaw on his hand (ala Ash from the Evil Dead movies) and that…got the crowd interested. Probably the wrong kind of interest mind you. The match was okay.
Winner: Cody Lane

Ethan Page comes out for his Alpha Male Championship match against Kobe Durst but Durst decides to not give him a title shot because he hasn’t earned it…which is pretty much the truth. He lost to David Arquette at their last show. Instead Durst and a tag team I believe are called “Bear Country” attacked Ethan Page. Gregory Iron and Josh Alexander make the save and it leads to a six-man tag team match.

*Ethan Page, Josh Alexander & Gregory Iron vs. Kobe Durst & Bear Country*
This was good. It got the crowd going. Gregory Iron is always fun to watch.
Winners: Ethan Page, Josh Alexander & Gregory Iron

*Trey Miguel vs. Jeff Cobb vs. T. J. Perkins*
This was a decent match but my expectations were probably too high. Jeff Cobb was a beast but he didn’t participate too much. 
Winner: Trey Miguel

For the Alpha-1 Tag Team Championships
*Lotus vs. Space Pirates vs. Besties in the World (champions)*
This was good. Space Monkey did a lot more than I’ve ever seen him do before and he better in the ring than I realized.
Winners: Besties in the World

*Danny Adams & Mark Wheeler vs. Hornswoggle & Colt Cabana*
This was a fun comedy match. 
Winners: Hornswoggle & Colt Cabana
Hornswoggle challenges Mark Wheeler to a Falls Count Anywhere match at the show in August. 

Lumberjack Match for the Zero Gravity Championship
*Justin Sane w/Eric Carney and Cheech vs. Brett Michael David (champion)*
Brett Michael David isn’t really that good. Even playing the “hometown face role” the crowd was still on him. But this match was really entertaining because of the lumberjacks, which consisted of everyone else who had been on the card (even the bigger name guys). When chaos erupted it was very fun.
Winner: Justin Sane (new Zero Gravity Champion)

I have no idea how or why it happened but Trey Miguel then jumped off the top rope and pinned Justin Sane to become the new Zero Gravity Champion???
__________________________________________________________________________________
The ending really confused me. I’m not sure if the Zero Gravity Championship is one of those 24/7 titles or if Trey Miguel’s match earlier in the card granted him a shot at it whenever he wanted? Or maybe he won a match at a previous show that did? Whatever the reasons were he won it and no one questioned it.

The show wasn’t the best but it was still really fun. I don’t have much to say because there isn’t much to say. I really enjoyed the first match and the last two matches.


----------



## nsoifer

*Wrestling Organizations in the Bay Area*

I recently moved to Livermore, CA. I used to live in New Orleans for a couple of years and attended a few Wildkat events and was hoping to find something similar here.

Can anyone suggest a wrestling organization that is based in this area?


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149468523229396993
KNEE PAD DOWN
KNEE PAD UP
EYE POKE
LARIAT
DRAMATIC PAUSE
JERRY LAWLER PUNCHES
PILEDRIVERS 
GCW FUCKING RULES.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jim Cornette is gonna love GCW now just because this match happened.

That's all I'm processing atm.


----------



## Skermac

*does anyone know who this is?*

im asking about the big girl, I thought it was jessicka havok but I did a search for her and I found a lot of her matches on youtube but I cant find this particular match anywhere, not on google, yahoo, or you tube, I would like to see the full match, can anyone help? thanks in advance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXCTq2CJ6xY


----------



## Obfuscation

It was Jessicka Havok.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Jim Cornette is gonna love GCW now just because this match happened.
> 
> That's all I'm processing atm.


If Corny watches a Gage match and enjoys it :done :cozy 

I think it goes more like this. "One of these fucky mudshow outlaw scumbag promotions thought it was it a good idea to hire Jerry Lawler (who I took photos of in Memphis) to wrestler my guy Mance. Makes me fucking sick to see these men resort to this, and it makes me mad that I had to watch it. The owner of this shit, Joey Janela and Ian Rotten (because you know Corny isn't letting that one go) should be set on fire for pissing on the REAL SPORT OF PRO WRESTLING. Fuck you, and goodbye" 

On another note: GCW's ability to book shows using their current crop of wrestlers, while getting in name wrestlers so everything always fresh is one of the best things they do. Legit haven't seen a bad GCW show in 3 years. Those shows in Japan are going to be :cozy :rusevyes


----------



## Platt

*Re: does anyone know who this is?*



Skermac said:


> im asking about the big girl, I thought it was jessicka havok but I did a search for her and I found a lot of her matches on youtube but I cant find this particular match anywhere, not on google, yahoo, or you tube, I would like to see the full match, can anyone help? thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXCTq2CJ6xY


It is Havok, the match is from Shine 27.


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> If Corny watches a Gage match and enjoys it :done :cozy
> 
> I think it goes more like this. "One of these fucky mudshow outlaw scumbag promotions thought it was it a good idea to hire Jerry Lawler (who I took photos of in Memphis) to wrestler my guy Mance. Makes me fucking sick to see these men resort to this, and it makes me mad that I had to watch it. The owner of this shit, Joey Janela and Ian Rotten (because you know Corny isn't letting that one go) should be set on fire for pissing on the REAL SPORT OF PRO WRESTLING. Fuck you, and goodbye"
> 
> On another note: GCW's ability to book shows using their current crop of wrestlers, while getting in name wrestlers so everything always fresh is one of the best things they do. Legit haven't seen a bad GCW show in 3 years. Those shows in Japan are going to be :cozy :rusevyes


"Outlaw mudshow bullshit" never fails to get a laugh from me. I say it often now in passing, just because.

Saw GCW booked Jungle Boy vs Jimmy Lloyd for Janela's Escape from LA. (Carpenter film references for event names is already a 10/10 moment, no less) That alone has me excited. The hits keep coming from the promotion. :cozy


----------



## Donnie

Jimmy getting to show he can go in a "normal" match is going to be awesome. 

*The Last Ones Left* is a fantastic name for a show. GCW and creativity go hand in hand. 

:cornette secretly loves 'mudshows' He just needs Ol Mancer to show him the way :cozy


----------



## adamclark52

WCW/Slim Jims “Halloween Havoc”
October 26th, 1997
From the MGM Grande Arena in Paradise, Nevada 
Commentators: Tony Schiavone, Bobby “the Brain” Heenan, Dusty Rhodes and (for the first three matches) Mike Teney 



Spoiler: .



Tonight: Hollywood Hulk Hogan verses Rowdy Roddy Piper in a Steel Cage.

*Yuji Nagata w/Sonny Onoo vs. Ultimo Dragon*
Ultimo Dragon was really damn good but I don’t need to tell you that. This was a good match where they really sold Dragons arm being injured very well.
Winner: Yuji Nagata

Disco Inferno is ready to fight a woman tonight and even though he can’t hit her he vows to win. Jacquelyn attacks him.

*Gedo vs. Chris Jericho*
Damn, they botched a Frankensteiner so bad in this one. Yikes. The commentators tried to sell it as a block by Gedo. Yeah, sure. Okay match.
Winner: Chris Jericho

Mean Gene Okerlund is with Debra McMichael, whose job is at stake tonight when whoever she chooses to take on Steve McMichael faces Steve McMichael. She looked a lot better here then she ever did in the WWF. 

Mask verses Title
For the WCW Cruiserweight Championship
*Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero (champion)*
This match was both sloppy and beautiful. These two always worked so well together and it was even better in these days when Rey could really go. I think this may be the best match I’ve seen Rey Mysterio have.
Winner: Rey Mysterio Jr. (new WCW Cruiserweight Champion)

Mean Gene Okerlund says a certain cliq backstage may add another member to their ranks tonight. He can’t talk about it but if you call the WCW hotline you may find out.

Hollywood Hulk Hogan and Eric Bischoff say that due to WCW failing to provide a safe working environment (for both them AND the fans) Hogan will not wrestle tonight unless they give them a written contract guaranteeing that Sting will not be in the building tonight.

*Steve McMichael vs. Alex Wright w/Debra McMichael*
The commentators were more concerned with talking about what Hogan and Bischoff just announced rather than this match. I think they mentioned this match once or twice. I’m not even sure if Debras job was indeed on the line or not. This did get some excitment when Goldberg ran out and took Steve McMichael out.
Winner: Alex Wright
Afterwards Debra gave Goldberg Steve McMichael’s Super Bowl Ring. Then Goldberg took Alex Wright out too.

Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth are ready for Diamond Dallas Page and the Las Vegas Sudden Death Match later tonight.

Non-Sanctioned Match
*Disco Inferno vs. Jacquelyn*
Jacquelyns wig here was brutal. The match was not good because Disco refused to hit her. So it was a lot of stalling and jumping out of the ring. I do like Jacquelyn though. Unlike so many other women wrestlers (past and current) she’s one of the few who you could tell always really wanted to be there.
Winner: Jacquelyn

*Curt Hennig vs. Ric Flair*
I’m sure it has happened but I’ve never seen Ric Flair run out to the ring and just throw his robe off the side before. Zero pomp. I guess the anger here was due to Hennig turning his back on WCW and the Four Horsemen. Flair probably would have been even more pissed if he knew that within a year Steve McMichael would be in the Four Horsemen.
Winner: Curt Hennig via disqualification

Randy Savage is on the WCW Live Wire live internet chat.

JJ Dillon is with Mean Gene Okerlund and he says that Hollywood Hulk Hogan’s match against Rowdy Roddy Piper WILL HAPPEN as advertised. An unhappy Eric Bischoff comes out but Dillon presents him with a written contract saying Hogan HAS to wrestle.

Scott Hall w/Syxx-Pac vs. Lex Luger
*Special Guest Referee: Larry Zybyzko*
This wasn’t too bad a match. It got a bit crazy at the end.
Winner: Lex Luger

Las Vegas Sudden Death Match (basically a Last Man Standing Match)
*“Macho Man” Randy Savage w/Miss Elizabeth vs. Diamond Dallas Page*
They should have just called the Last Man Standing match a “Weekend in Vegas” match. But who gives a crap about this match; Elizabeth was wearing leather shorts. #drool
Winner: Randy “Macho Man” Savage

Steel Cage Match
*Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. “Rowdy” Roddy Piper*
This was an absolute mess but it was fun. There was no referee in the ring, so no pinfalls or submissions. Then Hogan left the cage (which was huge, almost as big as a Hell in a Cell) closely followed by Piper but that didn’t end the match. So I don’t know how one was supposed to win this match. Sometimes you just don’t ask. Because the referee DID come into the ring when Hogan told him to.
Winner: “Rowdy” Roddy Piper
Randy Savage and Eric Bischoff come in and attack Piper but a bunch of guys with bad wigs and Sting masks try to come to the rescue. Then a fan in Sting makeup climbs into the cage and Hogan and Savage beat the crap out of him.
____________________________________________________________________________________
This was a good show. The Las Vegas Sudden Death Match was really good, Scott Hall verses Luger and Flair verses Hennig were decent and the main event was a lot of fun. They all had over-the-top stupid endings though, all involving the nWo members in some way. Eddie Guerrero verses Rey Mysterio was a REALLY good match that stood on its own. I think I’ve seen it before, possibly on one of Eddies DVDs. The only part of the show I really didn’t like was the stretch between when Hogan and Bischoff made their announcement and when JJ Dillon resolved the issue. It was all the commentary team talked about. But as was WCW during the nWo run. And it wasn’t like I was too invested in Steve McMichael verses Alex Wright or Disco Inferno verses Jacquelyn. 

A lot of titles weren't defended on this show. Hogan was World Heavyweight Champion, Hennig was United States Champion and Disco Inferno was (I think) Television Champion. Not sure why for the first two but they did mention Discos title wasn't on the line because it was a non-sactioned match, in between talking about Hogan and Bischoff.

Watching this I can kind of see why people hated Eric Bischoff so much. He was a dweeb hanging out with cool kids. Kinda like Adam Page is today.

Wow, some of the fans that got on camera. at this show were...special. Las Vegas + late 1990’s wrestling fans = wow.

I put "Slim Jims" in the title header because they mentioned Slim Jims presenting the show a few times, Savage had a huge "Slim Jims" logo on his jacket during his one promo and the ring had "Slim Jims" plastered all over the apron and the four turnbuckles.


----------



## Obfuscation

Entirely wrong section for that PPV.


----------



## adamclark52

Obfuscation said:


> Entirely wrong section for that PPV.


where can it go?


----------



## Donnie

:hogan Hayley discrediting Indy legend Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Obfuscation

adamclark52 said:


> where can it go?


The Match/Show/DVD discussion thread in General WWE is fine for all things related in this way. (as it is basically an umbrella thread for wrestling; WCW certainly applies) Seeing how Classic Wrestling doesn't have a similar thread.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152369183449108480
Looking forward to this.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153474901673750529
WELL, I SAY GODDAMN WHAT A RUSH


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy shit.

2019 is _officially_ insane.


----------



## MC

The more eyes on Bloodsport and everyone else involved, the better. So I'm down :ciampa


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156395907140554752
:wow Down to see how she goes in this environment. Hope she fights Baroni :cozy


----------



## Platt

She does have some MMA training so should fit in ok. Will be interesting to see if they have another woman lined up or go intergender.


----------



## Donnie

http://www.instagram.com/p/B0qai4kB5kO/
Whether its a promo or an Instagram post, few wrestlers get more real emotion and feeling out of me than Eddie. This match is going to rule.


----------



## Obfuscation

Women getting in on Bloodsport is brilliant. I would imagine AK would work vs another woman, but they could go rogue and actually do intergender. Which would be insane when you think about it. I'm up for anything.

Another Eddie Kingston match I stumbled upon that happened this year that I HAVE to see: vs Tim Donst in AIW. They're doing it again. Omg gosh, yes for so many reasons. Hello, 2007 Chikara infamy. I love you.


----------



## Corey

There's some really under the radar indy matches going down over Summerslam weekend.

*Friday, August 9th

4 pm – wXw in Toronto
Midtown Event Theatre*
*WALTER vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
*Timothy Thatcher vs. Yuki Ishikawa

*8 pm – Destiny Wrestling’s Icons II
Don Kolov Arena in Mississauga, Ontario*
*Tyler Bate & Trent Seven vs. Josh Alexander & Michael Elgin
*Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky vs. Sami Callihan & oVe


----------



## Obfuscation

wXw not messing around with those matches. Thankfully WALTER can still get booked like that.


----------



## Concrete

Year of the shoot style I guess and I'm all hear for it. There will be 3 (THREE) AMBITION tournaments this year and 2 BLOODSPORTs. In the grand scheme that isn't a lot but it is a huge step in the right direction. Not sure the inspiration for multiple AMBITIONs but Josh Barnett attaching his name to Bloodsport certainly doesn't hurt, as a former UFC champion and a truly unique performer.

BLOODSPORT 2 so far has the makings of another banger. Not sure how Mox will work in that environment (I saw clips of him working that style-ish against Killer Kross I think but hard to get a real gauge). Probably the biggest match you could book for an event like this in the states. The roster is filling up nicely with Dickinson, JR Kratos (so happy they are having him return, he kicks butt), and Anthony Henry (think he's going to turn some heads with his performance if given the right opportunity). Secretly hoping Garrini gets announced for this with a REAL match. He's been given a tough shake the past two BLOODSPORT events. I like KTB but he isn't designed for this style. And the Phil Baroni match was a total nothingburger.


----------



## Obfuscation

Henry got exposed as a "fighter" in his match vs Ruas at the EVOLVE Anniversary show, which was basically worked shoot style the whole way. Ruas' experience completely overwhelmed him and he just honestly, got wrecked the whole match, couldn't keep up. I admit, I don't care for Henry, but this was like total "I do MMA training, bro" guy getting schooled by a BJJ savant and then some. That's kind of why I thought it was really good, though.

That stated, Henry is good at getting the crap kicked out of him. If he eases up on the overly intense Davey Richards type of geek, and plays more into his heart/toughness, he'll fare better. The stated Ruas match, and match vs Roderick Strong from EVOLVE 129 have far and away been the best matches I've seen from him & both of those he was abused from start to finish.


----------



## Donnie

:fuckyeah 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161032731037319168
BLOODSPORT IS FILTHY. :rusevyes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160678254610718720
Turns out Wentz is a former MMA fighter, which blows my mind a little. 

Davey going to fuck someone up, and I'm here for it :cozy


----------



## Obfuscation

Omg yes, Killer Kross & Smith Jr. are back in. :mark:


----------



## Corey

If you're looking for something to watch tonight (like myself), this Northeast Wrestling show is streaming on the Highspots Network at 8 Eastern:

Jon Moxley vs. Pentagon Jr.
*NEW Title No DQ Match:* Darby Allin (c) vs. Hale Collins
Rey Fenix vs. JT Dunn
NZO (Enzo Amore) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. 
Private Party vs. Inzanely Rude vs. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy
*NEW Tag Team Titles:* Jerry Lawler & Keith Youngblood (c) vs. King Brian & David Arquette
Caz XL (Big Cass) vs. Thrillride
Penelope Ford vs. Tasha Steelz

https://www.highspotswrestlingnetwo...pv-(moxley-vs-penta-streaminglive-8-16)/90219


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162392089788702720


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162516139865325568
:wow That's unexpected, but awesome as hell.


----------



## Obfuscation

If I end up watching him get rekt at Bloodsport, I'll be quite happy, won't hide it. That piece of garbage.

Watching Gulak vs Kush III get made before my eyes yesterday in a storm of posts was kind of surreal. I welcome more of this.


----------



## Corey

@NastyYaffa; @MC; @TJQ;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165609825155334144


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165442372370685952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165619207486267392


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa; @MC; @TJQ;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165609825155334144


Beautiful roud


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1OFfyQ_v6wWzllPQ9WxXGEHMjOgz5EiFwo3O1ffqlRAU/edit#gid=0


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥

*Enzo Amore (Now nzo)'s Debute Match in Northeast Wrestling.*

I am just curious and wondering if anyone even cares anymore about Zo or has watched Northeast Wrestling's, New Prision Break, to see his debut match after being out of the ring for around 1.5 years. I use to be a huge Zo fan and decided as soon as I found out about this to check it out. I wanted see if he's changed, become better and a better person. If so then maybe I would give him a small chance.

Well I went to watch this show and on the site I went to they had a poster for it there. I was at first shocked to see the card super stacked with lots of former wwe. Big Cass, Jon Moxley, Dustin Rhodes and most surprisingly Jerry The King at 69 is still wrestling. Also there is David Arquette, Courtney Cox's former husband and Jungle Boy who is the son of actor Luke Perry. He seems interesting. So I gave this shot for more than just Zo and ended up really enjoying it. A lot of the promos were awesome, including Zo's which was funny, He seems to have gotten better overall at it and wrestling.

So anyway what do you guys think about Zo being back full time to wrestling and about Northeast Wrestling in general?


----------



## Even Flow

Hero vs WALTER has been announced for EVOLVE 136.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179798791454625793
kada


----------



## poldoh

Pumped for this match! Saw Low Ki last month at War Chamber. Wish he could've done more, but it was complete chaos in the ring haha


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179798791454625793
> kada


wens3 Jesus H Christ, I love MLW.


----------



## poldoh

Does anyone know when the PWG BOLA starts shipping?


----------



## Even Flow

> Orlando, FL- EVOLVE is excited to announce that Evan Bourne is returning to action for the first time since 2013. Bourne is signed for the following EVOLVE events:
> 
> -EVOLVE 139 on November 9th in Queens, NY
> -EVOLVE 140 on November 10th in Brooklyn, NY
> -EVOLVE 141 on December 6th in Livonia, MI
> -EVOLVE 142 on December 7th in Chicago, IL
> 
> Go to the WWNLive.com Events section for ticket and show info.
> 
> Evan Bourne was one of the WWE's most exciting stars. He was known for his spectacular "Air Bourne" finisher off the top rope. He rose to being WWE Tag Team Champions along with Kofi Kingston. Bourne's last match was in 2013 and he parted ways with WWE in 2014. He competed as Matt Sydal, but the Evan Bourne name and persona was retired.
> 
> Bourne now wants to make a comeback. EVOLVE's connection to NXT allows him to revive the "Evan Bourne" name and precision style that thrilled WWE audiences.
> 
> " There has never been a more ideal moment for Evan Bourne to return," Bourne said. "I'm thankful for this rebirth. I'm thrilled for this opportunity, and I will open everyone's eyes at EVOLVE. On November 9th and 10th, come see what I'm saying."
> 
> "We have so many unique opportunities with the EVOLVE connection to WWE," EVOVLE VP Of Talent Relations & Creative Gabe Sapolsky said. "We can put on matches with talent that no one else on the independent wrestling level can. One of these unique opportunities is being able to revive Evan Bourne. I know he is very hungry and looks at this as a comeback opportunity. I''ve know him since 2004 and I'm very excited to be working with him again."
> 
> We will have information on Bourne's opponents early next week. Bourne will also be available for Meet & Greets at all his scheduled EVOLVE events. Stay tuned to www.WWNLive.com for the latest.


.


----------



## RKing85

2019 BOLA starts shipping tomorrow


----------



## SHIRLEY

*SHIRLEY's Shows of the Year:*

AEW Double or Nothing
- 1 x 10* / 3 x 4* / 5 x 3*

GCW #TheySaid
- 3 x 5* / 4 x 4* / 1 x 3*

GCW Worst Behavior '19
- 1 x 6* / 1 x 5* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*

NJPW BOSJ: Day 8
- 1 x 7* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*

Beyond Americanrana '19
- 1 x 6* / 2 x 5* / 1 x 4* / 3 x 3*

Can't see anything beating these now...thoughts?


----------



## Donnie

SHIRLEY said:


> *SHIRLEY's Shows of the Year:*
> 
> AEW Double or Nothing
> - 1 x 10* / 3 x 4* / 5 x 3*
> 
> GCW #TheySaid
> - 3 x 5* / 4 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> GCW Worst Behavior '19
> - 1 x 6* / 1 x 5* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> NJPW BOSJ: Day 8
> - 1 x 7* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> Beyond Americanrana '19
> - 1 x 6* / 2 x 5* / 1 x 4* / 3 x 3*
> 
> Can't see anything beating these now...thoughts?


None of these are MLW SUPERFIGHT 2. These are incorrect, Adolf.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Donnie said:


> None of these are MLW SUPERFIGHT 2. These are incorrect, Adolf.


That's Top 15 or so...


----------



## Platt

http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/


----------



## RKing85

of course my BOLA DVD's show up on the Friday of my week off instead of the Monday and right before a Takeover/Survivor Series weekend.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Pablo Escobar

SHIRLEY said:


> *SHIRLEY's Shows of the Year:*
> 
> AEW Double or Nothing
> - 1 x 10* / 3 x 4* / 5 x 3*
> 
> GCW #TheySaid
> - 3 x 5* / 4 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> GCW Worst Behavior '19
> - 1 x 6* / 1 x 5* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> NJPW BOSJ: Day 8
> - 1 x 7* / 2 x 4* / 1 x 3*
> 
> Beyond Americanrana '19
> - 1 x 6* / 2 x 5* / 1 x 4* / 3 x 3*
> 
> Can't see anything beating these now...thoughts?


ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard had 5 four + star matches by Big Dave. If were going off star ratings.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Markus Crane is currently in hospital undergoing emergency neurosurgery.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ospreay to GCW confirmed


----------



## Concrete

SHIRLEY said:


> Ospreay to GCW confirmed


Feels like they have to run him versus Alex Zayne. SOMEONE is going to run that match that weekend but feels like a must for Spring Break. Otherwise not really sure what you do with him. Not sure what you do with Great Muta either. Muta ain't gonna give you a good match so I assume you do him versus Janela or a tag match...still with Janela. Smoke and mirrors might do the trick.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216931196183117824


----------



## Concrete

Glad they got Mox vs. Barnett back on the books. Feels like that's going to be the biggest indie match of the weekend. Seems like a hard one to match.

ALSO Zayne getting a fun one here

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216891501185314822
Dang, also getting what might be THE MATCH (Gage is gonna have himself a weekend)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216894335704354816


----------



## Corey




----------



## Concrete

JRose is so silly good at these videos. GIMME GIMME DIRTY DADDY VS MURDER GRANDPA BBY


----------



## Corey

NEW is having their Over The Top show this Saturday and the card is absolutely LOADED.


30 Man Royal Rumble featuring HAKU
*NEW Heavyweight Title: *Darby Allin (c) vs. Dan Maff
Marty Scurll vs. Vincent
Flip Gordon vs. Brian Pillman Jr.
Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Mike Verna & JT Dunn

And 3 other matches. Don't think it's airing live on Highspots Network but it definitely looks like it'll need to be checked out down the line.


----------



## Corey

Jeeeeeeeezus


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223340541208748032
Huh, that’s interesting.


----------



## Corey

??


----------



## Platt

If anyone still buys DVDs Highspots are running a limited time sale which includes everything.


----------



## FITZ

Joey Janela’s Spring Break 

I got IWTV and they have a few GCW shows. Working from home has drastically reduced what I have to do. So let’s see how much I watch. I figure there’s a good chance I’m just writing this and nobody will ever read this but me as my Google drive of reviews that were never finished.

*Sami Callihan vs. KTB *

A showcase for KTB. He might be a regular now on the scene but he wasn’t at the time. Very simple match structure that worked for the match’s purpose. KTB comes out like a crazy person, there’s a bunch of dives in the first few minutes, Callihan controls the match and slows it down, KTB works from behind. It worked, you had an unknown guy with a veteran and the veteran controlled the match. Sami is good and is fine controlling a match, his stuff works and he brings intensity. Unfortunately KTB really didn’t get a chance to shine (despite Sami’s promo after the match) and the dude wasn’t over after. It was a fine match, but this kind of seems like a spot where KTB should have either won or come dangerously close to taking out Callihan or even really make Callihan work to get the win. Instead he kind of just got beat up. 
***¾ 


Braxton Sutter and Allie vs. Penelope Ford and Andy Williams *

Allie takes the microphone and just starts insulting Williams. Excalibur wisely says on commentary, “The important thing in intergender matches is to not get popped by the opposite gender.” Seconds later Allie is leveled by Williams and Ford is kicked in the face by Sutter. And then it’s on. They brawl for a while, someone breaks a door, and not a single tag was made. I liked it, good pace and nothing that looked too dumb with the women mixing it up with the men. Just a shame that things got a little sloppy at the end with Ford having a few ugly looking moves.
***¼ *


_GCW Championship Match_
*Eddie Kingston vs. Matt Tremont(c)*

These guys both crack my top 10 in guys “Guys I would run away from in life.” Tremont is bleeding within a minute, they broke like 5 doors, and they fought all over the arena. Tremont took an absolute ass kicking in this one. Dude was taking crazy bumps and bleeding all over. And then the ending was very abrupt with Tremont hitting one big move and winning after taking a beating all match. I liked it a lot but I wish they were able to get closer to 50/50 on offense.
****¼*


_The Clusterfuck_
*Jimmy Lloyd vs. Arik Cannon vs. Crazy Boy vs. Dink vs. Ethan Page vs. Facade vs. Flip Gordon vs. Glacier vs. Jervis Cottonbelly vs. John Silver vs. Veda Scott vs. The Invisible Man*
I watched the one they had last year and thought it was a blast. This wasn’t. At all. The last clusterfuck seemed to try to do as much ridiculous shit as they could in a match. This was an indy scramble match. There was a lot of stuff that just didn’t look good and it lasted for a really long time. It had its moments (Glacier getting ready to fight with a shit ton of lasers and the Mortal Combat music playing was pretty cool) but for the most part it was really flat.
*¾ 


*Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush*

Pretty easy dynamic for a match here. Rush is a lot faster and Lee is a lot bigger. The dynamic worked and what really helped was how well Lee could throw Rush around the ring. There was a great moment early on where Lee was able to catch Rush when he dives to the floor from the ring and powerbombs onto the apron. It looks cool and sets the tone right away that Lio Rush is a big underdog. Loved the ending where Lee tries to play Rush’s game by going onto the ropes and it ends up costing him big time. 
****¼ 


Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty *

Hilarious. Marty can’t do much of anything in the ring, commentary called him “Rubber Ankles” at one point. Janela makes up for this by running around the ring and taking a bunch of bumps into chairs. At one point he has Marty in a sharpshooter and refs just keep running to the ring and Janela takes them out one at a time. I have no idea why. It was quite awesome. A ton of dumb and hilarious shit but it’s a blast to watch.
****¼ 


Matt Riddle vs. Dan Severn *

I like when they work matches more like legit fights. And that’s what we saw from them here. Some really slick mat wrestling and it was worked in a way that’s different from most matches. There’s not setting up finishing moves or things like that, it’s a constant effort to finish right away. So while it lasts for like 8 minutes it felt like it could end at any time. Good stuff.
*****


It was a better show than the ratings indicate but it wasn’t that amazing. I know this got a lot of talk after this happened but going back it’s not bind blowing. I think the problem is that GCW has upped the ante so much since that this seems tame compared to the Spring Break show they had last year.


----------



## Platt

ROH are running a buy 1 get 2 free sale on all DVDs.


----------



## FITZ

Rev Pro: Live in New York Review


*Karl Fredricks and Clark Connors vs. CCK (Chris Brooks and Jonathan Gresham) *

Karl and Clark are “Young Lions” from the LA dujo so they’re unknown and sporting the plain black tights. And they wrestled like they were Young Lions as well. They were hungry and gave an amazing effort. I really enjoyed everything about this. CCK defied the modern trend in wrestling and worked a smart match. Connors was the smaller man and his leg gets taken out half way through. CCK isolates him as much as they can and work the leg. They cut the ring in half, break up tags, they work like a real team. 

Fredrick was the big man and powerhouse of the team, which made him a good hot tag when it gets made. He did a good job showing that the could throw both members of CCK around without dominating them. He looked like he had a lot of raw talent and could become something soon. He was a great Young Lion. The Young Lions get closer to winning then you would ever expect from them. Connors shows heart and Fredricks raw potential. CCK were an efficient machine. 

I also want to give them credit for working a match like this on Wrestlemania weekend. It’s a marathon weekend that I’ve experienced as a fine many times. It’s always a blast but the crowds can be quiet sometimes. It’s not anyone’s fault it’s just that fans have to pace themselves. If I’ve got tickets to three shows I can’t go insane all day. So a lot of the times you get matches that are just spot after spot to get a reaction. These guys took their time, worked a good match, and got the reactions that they wanted. Really good match.
****½ 



Carlos Romo vs. A-Kid vs. Flamita vs. Kid Lykos *

Every Wrestlemania weekend has a lot of independent wrestling shows. And every independent wrestling show over the weekend has a match like this. You book some high fliers in a multiman match. It was on par with the other matches. They do some cool spots, some other cards had better spots and some didn’t. I did like that Romo and A-Kid were a tag team and there was that dynamic in play. The commentators were talking about how someone was trying to split the team and take one guy away so you had a tag team with some tension. The ending will keep that story going. Good for them for putting a match together that advanced a storyline and still got to have some fresh faces doing cool flips.
**¾ 



Michael Oku vs. Brian Cage*

I loved the idea of the match but not the execution. In a cruel twist of fate, based on everything I usually complain, I’m going to have to type this and say that Cage sold too much. Oku is small and the commentators said that he was skipping the “Contender” division and going straight to the main roster. The whole idea is that he’s overmatched and he’s expected to be squashed. And Oku does a great job taking offense from Cage. He ragdolls all over the place and looks like someone that’s in a lot of trouble in the ring. 


The problem is his offense. It doesn’t look strong at all and one kick will have Cage crumbling and falling down. And some of the moves look like Cage is just doing that to himself. There was a Canadian Destroyer from Oku to Cage and it just looks like Cage doing an impressive flip. I like the story with the guy who’s supposed to be squashed giving the monster a run for his money. I loved the offense from Cage and I loved how Oku sold it. But they really missed on the parts of the match where Oku was getting in offense. Which is a shame because this could have really worked out well. Cage's offense and Oku's selling were about half of a 4 star match. Cage's selling and Oku's offense were about half of a DUD. So I'm going with this...
***


Will Ospreay and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. and Minoru Suzuki *

I liked it but I didn’t love it. It was too one sided in favor of Suzuki-gun for my liking. Granted, they are amazing when they control a match. Ospreay is bleeding from his nose in the first couple of minutes and whenever they have the chance they claw at, pull on, or hit him there. In fact, the offense from Suzuki-gun ruled, whenever there was a body part they could grab and twist they did. 

Ospreay and Tanahashi were OK. Ospreay sold some beat downs well and his offense was desperate, which I liked. But what I didn’t like was challenging Suzuki to go blow for blow with him multiple times. Look, do that once, look tough/crazy, but why do it again? After getting almost knocked out the first time he shouldn’t be trying to do that. Tanahashi is a good hot tag when he gets one but I felt like he wasn’t in there too much. And Suzuki gun kept maintaining control of the match. Honestly, this match was worked closer to what I was thinking the match with Young Lions was going to be. Good but not great. 
****¼ 



Rocky Romero vs. Ryusuke Taguchi*

I’ve got a real bias against Taguchi. I can’t stand his gimmick. So the best way to sum it up is that he has a super ass. So there’s lots of ass based offense. He hits people with it, he jumps into them with it… you get the idea. The best way to sum the the gimmick up is that at one point Romero did some Kawada kicks, Taguchi doesn’t sell them, and follows up with his own version of them where he rapidly hits Romero’s head into his ass. I LOVE comedy wrestling. So this isn’t me shitting on the idea of doing funny things in the match. Taguchi isn’t funny with his offense though, the spots with his ass are serious moments worked into the match.

OK so now that I got that out of the way it’s a perfectable passabe New Japan Junior style match. If you can get past all ass based offense it’s fine. They build up the intensity and keep a nice pass. They’re both veterans and have been working in New Japan for a long time so they know how to do this.
***



David Starr vs. Tomohiro Ishii *

I feel like Starr kind of looked like an idiot. The match starts and it looks like Starr has an advantage if he stays locked up with Ishii. Well he hits Ishii with strikes a few times and they’re no sold. OK, you’ve got the dynamic about what will and won’t work against Ishii. They proceed to have a good match. Nice pacing, Ishii is a tank, Starr shows some fire, and it works. And then the finish is Starr headbutts Ishii, it has no effect, Starr stuns himself, and takes a few moves before he gets pinned. I liked the match but man did Starr seem like an idiot for doing that. 
****

Aussie Open vs. Roppongi 3K*

You’ve got two very different types of matches here. The first half is Aussie Open working well as a team and trying to contain the explosive Shoh and Yoh. I liked it. Davis was a good big man who was exciting to watch but was still trying to bottle up his opponents from doing anything too flashy. 


The second half is where they stop making tags and you’ve got the bigger spots. It was fine. The crowd was dead so that made it come across as a little flat. I also don’t feel like they really kicked it into the next level on this one. I don’t think this belonged as the main event. Not to knock any of the guys but these four were not the ones that people came to see, I noticed empty chairs during this that were not empty earlier in the show. It’s a good match with a flat crowd. 
*****

Good but flat is probably how I would describe most of this card. It’s unfortunately a trend that I’ve really started to notice with Wrestlemania weekend shows. If you’re not a premier show the fans hold back their energy.


----------



## Even Flow

Hadn't checked my emails in weeks, and I checked them and saw PWG were doing the 5 for $40 DVD sale. 

So I managed to order the last 5 shows of 2019 to complete 2019 for me. Now all I need to do is start watching PWG again.


----------



## SHIRLEY

大日本プロレス事業継続のため力を貸してください


今年25周年を迎えた大日本プロレスは新型コロナウィルスによる自粛要請のため、現在存亡の危機に瀕しております。4月の緊急事態宣言以降は興行は0となり、再開の目処も立ちません。情けない限りとなりますが、大日本プロレスを再び事態収束後、全国各地の皆様のもとにお届けするため、ご支援をいただければ幸いです。




camp-fire.jp


----------



## adamclark52

Juggalo Championshit Wrestling “Volume 2”
April 26th, 2000
From Cleveland, Ohio and Milwaukee, Wisconsin
Commentators: 3-D and Gweedo

Ring announcer Slick Rick Buggles welcomes tonight’s three celebrity special guest superstars to the show: “Robin Leach”, “RuPaul” and “Michael Jackson”.

Serious Darius Bagfelt is backstage with Mad Man Pondo, who has had problems with the Insane Clown Posse because they fucked him over. Instead of paying him $1250 to wrestle tonight like they’d promised to they moved the decimal and now are only paying him $12.50. 

*Hornswagglin’ Hillbilly vs. Tom Dub*
700lb guy verses 140lb guy in a squash that lasted less than a minute.
Winner: Hornswagglin’ Hillbilly

The Honky Tonk Man is backstage with some Juggalos and Serious Darius Bagfelt. He has problems with the Insane Clown Posse too.

“Who the fuck are these guys?” Match 
*Hizaya vs. Chris Hero*
Seeing Chris Hero in a “who the fuck are these guys?” match made me laugh my ass off. It was at least a match but the commentators were too busy making fun of both guys and talking about how great Hornswagglin’ Hillbilly was. They were actually funny. 
Winner: Hizaya

The Insane Clown Posse arrive in a 1992 Chevrolet Cavalier and pull Evil Dead out of the truck, who has to face Mad Man Pondo tonight.

Some guys are backstage passing a joint around.

Double Tables Match
_If Dick Nipple wins the ICP has to go to court_
*Dick Nipple (Sharon Osborne’s attorney) vs. Billy Bill*
This was shorter than the first match.
Winner: Billy Bill

Chris Hero is going to give his thoughts on his match to Serious Darius Bagfelt but Mad Man Pondo attacks them both. Serious Darius gets pissed off and attacks him.

The Insane Clown Posse are looking for their tag team partner Raven.

Death Match
*Mad Man Pondo vs. Fat Fuck Barrel Boy*
This was sadly just the highlights. They did some decent nasty shit though. The commentators loved saying “fat fuck barrel boy”.
Winner: Mad Man Pondo
Mad Man Pondo compares the Insane Clown Posse to Vanilla Ice. Fat Fuck Barrel Boy calls the real Vanilla Ice out so Pondo can say that to his face then they both beat Pondo up. This was from a different show than the match because Pondo was wearing a different shirt.

Rudeboy joins the commentary team for the next match.

Steel Cage Match
*Rudeboy vs. Abdullah the Butcher w/the Fat Pastry Chef*
This was a bloody one-sides squash that went on for a very long time.
Winner: Abdullah the Butcher

Dark Lotus’ “I Don’t Care” music video. 

*The Rainbow Coalition (Big Flame, Neil and Bob) vs. Insane Clown Posse & Evil Dead w/Rude Boy*
This was at least a match. Not much of a match but the finisher was brutal.
Winner: Insane Clown Posse & Evil Dead
*__*
All of that happened in less than 70 minutes. I feel a little ripped off. I paid $15 for this DVD and I would have been fine with all the jokes and bad wrestling if it was at least a two-hour show and the Death Match hadn’t just been the highlights. Or if it had of been part of a larger package like the other JCW video I have, which was four one-hour shows on two discs. The main event wasn’t even from the show. I guess the tape was lost and they showed some other match from Maryland. But the commentators noted that. Well, they kept saying it was from Australia.

There was so much stuff on the commentary that wouldn’t fly today in 2020. I thought it was pretty funny. The whole thing was funny. The commentators were Shaggy 2 Dope and Violent J and they were awesome.

If you can find this for less than $10 you could do worse. The wrestling was mostly terrible but the entertainment was high. JCW isn’t as bad as you’d think it is. The Insane Clown Posse are damn good at what they do. 

Except wrestling. Violent J is terrible in the ring. Shaggy 2 Dope at least takes sick bumps.


----------



## adamclark52

not a DVD but I can't start new threads for some reason








Alpha-1 Wrestling “Escape From Your Basement”
August 29th, 2020
From the Loyal Order of Moose in Oshawa, Ontario

Winners receive a shot at the Alpha-1 Tag Team Championships
*Space Pirates vs. Fight or Flight*
I’ve always thought the one guy in Fight or Flight was Joey Janela but it’s clearly not. He’s just “Bearded Manbun Wrestler #236”. This match was surprising. Space Monkey and Shane Sabre have never impressed me in any way but they were both really good today. The other two guys were good too.
Winners: Space Pirate (receive a shot at the Alpha-1 Tag Team Championships)

Alpha Male champion Mark Wheeler came out to fill the void left by MJF. He has a new muscle body guard type guy who I thinks name is Jesse Lee and he called anyone to come out and face Lee.

*Jesse Lee vs. ?*
I never caught the guys name but he was about 120lbs and looked about eleven years old.
Winner: Jesse Lee

Wheeler called anyone else to come out and face Lee.

*Jesse Lee vs. Mike Forte*
Mike Forte looked like ?’s older brother.
Winner: Jesse Lee

Wheeler yelled some more and left.

If Kobe Durst wins he gets a shot at the Alpha Male Championship
*Kobe Durst vs. Ethan Page*
Ho-boy, this match made me sad. The match itself was fine but Kobe Dursts COVID body broke our hearts. He’s playing a different character now; sort-of a washed-up Randy “the Ram” Robinson (of the Wrestler) character, even going as far as using the Ram Jam. He looked like he’s packed on at least sixty pounds since life stopped in March and all of it fat. I don’t know if he was playing that character before the pandemic and is extremely committed to it or if he saw himself letting himself go during the time off and decided to play off it…but it was a harsh check. He does look like Randy “the Ram” but you saw his pictures on the posters from before and then now…
Winner: Ethan Page
After the match Page dug into Durst pretty hard for how he’s let himself go. It was obviously a work but based in truths.

Hardcore Match for the Outer Limits Championship
*Holden Albright vs. BMD vs. Jody Threat vs. “Bonecrusher” Steve Brown (champion)*
I’ve always HATED BMD but he reworked his character in the time off too and was so much better. He got rid of the fucking horrid Beastie Boys music and transitioned into a stereotypical Canadian Boy character and that’s so much better than before when he was just “guy whose family was always sitting in the front row”. The match was okay. Being outdoors and behind a bar I was having flashbacks to that Mark Briscoe verses Jay Briscoe match but I knew it wouldn’t ever reach anywhere near those levels. 
Winner: “Bonecrusher” Steve Brown

No Time Limit Match for the Alpha Male Championship
*Josh Alexander vs. Mark Wheeler (champion) w/Jesse Lee*
This was a really good fucking match. I’ve come to expect that from Josh Alexander but I was really surprised by Mark Wheeler. He sucks so I was expecting him to play the chickenshit heel and Jesse Lee to get involved a lot. But it ended up being a very even match and while Lee did get involved it was only at the end (obviously)
Winner: Mark Wheeler
*____*
They did what they could with what little they had at this show and my wife and I had a great time. It was outdoors and probably the only venue they could get for super cheap and they had to rely on guys from their roster that were local wrestlers only, hence the small number of matches. But those guys they could get all brought their A-games and the show ended up a great return to live wrestling. I don’t expect to see another Alpha-1 show for a time now (since outdoor shows are only good in Ontario for another two or so weeks before it starts snowing) but coming to this was a great step in getting life back on track.


----------



## adamclark52

GCW “Slime Season”
December 5th, 2020
From and undisclosed location (the GCW Performance Center, wherever that is)
Commentators: Kevin Gill and Joey Janella

*Jordan Oliver vs. Chris Bey*
This was a decent enough match but it really did nothing for me.
Winner: Chris Bey

*Sefa Fatu vs. Facade w/?*
I didn’t care for Facades cyber-goth meets meth-head look at all. It made me root for Uso #3. The match seemed like it was in slow motion for parts. 
Winner: Sefa Fatu

*Matthew Justice vs. Jacob Fatu*
Matthew Justice came out to Lifer by Down so he‘s my favourite guy on the card. This was a “normal” match but they went hardcore and I really needed it. It was nothing crazy but it was fine.
Winner: Jacob Fatu

Clusterfuck Match (their words, not mine)
*Jimmy Lloyd vs. Matt Vandagriff vs. Damien Drake vs. Eli Everfly vs. KTB vs. Nate Webb*
This was unexceptional multi man match.
Winner: KTB

*Mance Warner vs. Atticus Cougar*
These are two deathmatch guys (Atticus Cougar won the King of Deathmatch this past year) but this was weak. Just weak.
Winner: Mance Warner

*Kikutaru vs. Allie Kat*
Oh my. Lockdown was not kind to Allie Kat. I don’t know what this was supposed to be but it was the worst match I’ve seen this year, having only seen like ten or twenty matches this year. Even the commentators couldn’t keep a straight face.
Winner: no one...but the record books will show Allie Kat

Ricky Shane Pages group promo.

*Juicy Finau vs. Ricky Shane Page*
This was just sad. Two extremely out of shape guys who couldn’t wrestle in their best days wrestling. And their best days weren’t today. But if you wanted to see a Samoan guys pants constantly fall down this is the match for you.
Winner: Ricky Shane Page

Lio Rush promo. I think he’s upset from a previous loss to Blake Christian.

(Lio Rushes entrance was one of those things that should become a Wrestlecrap legend)

*Blake Christian vs. Lio Rush*
Wow, just wow. Lio Rushes new character reminds me of when I play fight with my kids and they get all serious and I have to act all intimidated. I have to be Blake Christian. It requires more work on my part than anything. This was a good enough match but my interest had moved on.
Winner: Blake Christian 
*__*
I had pretty low expectations going into this. They were met. This was a pretty bad show. It was passable up until the Allie Cat verses Kikutaru match. Then it just went souther. The main event was fine wrestling but Lio Rush’s new character (and Lio Rush the shit stain as a whole) just sucked the life out of it. I liked Matthew Justice verses Jacob Fatu but even that was a lame duck on any other card.

I’ve heard some good things about GCW but moreso for their hardcore wrestling. This had none of that nor their biggest name (Nick Gage). It was for the most par) a charity show to provide some financial aid for their workers who’ve had so many of their bookings cancelled this year. It was supposed to have been in Las Vegas a few weeks ago. They set up an indigo fundraiser and I donated $7 (after conversion that’s $262 Canadian).

We joke about Ring of Honor performing to empty crowds and I’ve been to shows with very small crowds but this is the first time I’ve watched a show in the Covid-era and it really did suck. There were maybe 20 people allowed into this (likely other wrestlers and girlfriends) but it wasn’t working. I honestly just wanted to watch some non-mainstream wrestling tonight and for what it cost me ($262) it was a rip off. For free it was still overpriced.

I’m not impressed but I know this was far from GCW’s “A-game”.


----------



## SMW

adamclark52 said:


> GCW “Slime Season”
> December 5th, 2020
> From and undisclosed location (the GCW Performance Center, wherever that is)
> Commentators: Kevin Gill and Joey Janella
> 
> *Jordan Oliver vs. Chris Bey*
> This was a decent enough match but it really did nothing for me.
> Winner: Chris Bey
> 
> *Sefa Fatu vs. Facade w/?*
> I didn’t care for Facades cyber-goth meets meth-head look at all. It made me root for Uso #3. The match seemed like it was in slow motion for parts.
> Winner: Sefa Fatu
> 
> *Matthew Justice vs. Jacob Fatu*
> Matthew Justice came out to Lifer by Down so he‘s my favourite guy on the card. This was a “normal” match but they went hardcore and I really needed it. It was nothing crazy but it was fine.
> Winner: Jacob Fatu
> 
> Clusterfuck Match (their words, not mine)
> *Jimmy Lloyd vs. Matt Vandagriff vs. Damien Drake vs. Eli Everfly vs. KTB vs. Nate Webb*
> This was unexceptional multi man match.
> Winner: KTB
> 
> *Mance Warner vs. Atticus Cougar*
> These are two deathmatch guys (Atticus Cougar won the King of Deathmatch this past year) but this was weak. Just weak.
> Winner: Mance Warner
> 
> *Kikutaru vs. Allie Kat*
> Oh my. Lockdown was not kind to Allie Kat. I don’t know what this was supposed to be but it was the worst match I’ve seen this year, having only seen like ten or twenty matches this year. Even the commentators couldn’t keep a straight face.
> Winner: no one...but the record books will show Allie Kat
> 
> Ricky Shane Pages group promo.
> 
> *Juicy Finau vs. Ricky Shane Page*
> This was just sad. Two extremely out of shape guys who couldn’t wrestle in their best days wrestling. And their best days weren’t today. But if you wanted to see a Samoan guys pants constantly fall down this is the match for you.
> Winner: Ricky Shane Page
> 
> Lio Rush promo. I think he’s upset from a previous loss to Blake Christian.
> 
> (Lio Rushes entrance was one of those things that should become a Wrestlecrap legend)
> 
> *Blake Christian vs. Lio Rush*
> Wow, just wow. Lio Rushes new character reminds me of when I play fight with my kids and they get all serious and I have to act all intimidated. I have to be Blake Christian. It requires more work on my part than anything. This was a good enough match but my interest had moved on.
> Winner: Blake Christian
> *__*
> I had pretty low expectations going into this. They were met. This was a pretty bad show. It was passable up until the Allie Cat verses Kikutaru match. Then it just went souther. The main event was fine wrestling but Lio Rush’s new character (and Lio Rush the shit stain as a whole) just sucked the life out of it. I liked Matthew Justice verses Jacob Fatu but even that was a lame duck on any other card.
> 
> I’ve heard some good things about GCW but moreso for their hardcore wrestling. This had none of that nor their biggest name (Nick Gage). It was for the most par) a charity show to provide some financial aid for their workers who’ve had so many of their bookings cancelled this year. It was supposed to have been in Las Vegas a few weeks ago. They set up an indigo fundraiser and I donated $7 (after conversion that’s $262 Canadian).
> 
> We joke about Ring of Honor performing to empty crowds and I’ve been to shows with very small crowds but this is the first time I’ve watched a show in the Covid-era and it really did suck. There were maybe 20 people allowed into this (likely other wrestlers and girlfriends) but it wasn’t working. I honestly just wanted to watch some non-mainstream wrestling tonight and for what it cost me ($262) it was a rip off. For free it was still overpriced.
> 
> I’m not impressed but I know this was far from GCW’s “A-game”.


It was suppose to be at a bigger venue in Vegas before the governor changed the limitations on everything.


----------



## SMW

NastyYaffa said:


> *ROH 14TH ANNIVERSARY SHOW
> 
> ROH World TV Championship*
> Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Bobby Fish vs. Roderick Strong - ***
> 
> Grudge Match*
> Adam Page vs. BJ Whitmer - ***
> 
> Dalton Castle vs. Hirooki Goto - **
> 
> Grudge Match*
> Alex Shelley vs. Christopher Daniels - ***
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin - **1/4*
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Moose - **1/4
> 
> NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Championship*
> Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks (c) vs. ACH, KUSHIDA & Matt Sydal - ****3/4
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> War Machine (c) vs. The All Night Express - **
> 
> ROH World Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2*
> 
> An awful show, but at least the 6-man tag delivered.​


It was an awesome show live!!


----------



## adamclark52

Heroes of Wrestling
October 10th, 1999
From Casino Magic in Bay St. Louis, Mississippi
Commentators: Randy Rosenbloom and Dutch Mandell

Tonight: you will get very sad.

*The Samoan Swat Team w/Paul Adams vs. Marty Jannetty & Tommy Rodgers*
There really wasn’t anything “bad” about this match. Just fucking boring. Too much posturing for the crowd and it looked like Jannetty was wearing the clothes he drove to the venue in. Jannetty worked most of the match while Tommy Rodgers just stood on the apron.
Winners: the Samoan Swat Team

George “the Animal” Steele and “Sensuous” Sherri Martel cut an indisipherable promo.

*Greg “the Hammer” Valentine vs. George “the Animal” Steel w/“Sensuous” Sherri Martel*
This was all about Sherri double-crossing George. No one in the crowd seemed to really care. It was a slog of a match, typical of a George Steele match. I kinda felt bad for Valentine since he could probably still go at this point.
Winner: Greg “the Hammer” Valentine 
Afterwards George chased Valentine and Martel out of the ring, threw a bunch of chairs in the ring and ate a turnbuckle.

Julio Fantastico is going to take 2 Cold Scorpio down.

Captain Lou Albano joins the commentary team.

*Julio Fantastico vs. 2 Cold Scorpio*
Both guys came out to the same entrance music and Scorpio had a belt but it was never mentioned what the belt represented. Aside from that it really wasn’t a bad match at all. It reminded me of when you watch a joke wrestling show like JCW and there’s one totally out of place actual match.
Winner: 2 Cold Scorpio 

Captain Lou Albano is made the commissioner of Heroes of Wrestling! He had great plans for Heroes of Wrestling!

King Kong Bundy is ready or something.

*The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff w/Nikita Breznikoff vs. Luke & Butch*
This was a bad match in the WWF ten years earlier. No better now.
Winners: Luke & Butch

Earlier Tully Blanchard arrived at the venue but was attacked by Stan Lane. Later on Tully was quite upset over that as it brought back a lot of memories from the past.

*“Sweet” Stan Lane vs. Tully Blanchard*
I guess this matches “claim to fame” was the commentators playing on how interested all the women in the audience were in Stan Lane and then panning to shots of bored, uninterested women in the audience. The match was good but had a terribly confusing, muddled ending.
Winner: Tully Blanchard

King Kong Bundy and Jim “the Anvil” Neidhart aren’t worried about problems, they’re worried about solutions.

*The One Man Gang vs. Abdullah the Butcher w/Honest John Cheatum*
This was a sloppy, bloody mess of a match. I had zero expectations for these guys (especially Abdullah) but for bloodshed alone I’ll give it a “thumbs at 2 o’clock”.
Winner: no contest

Footage of “Cowboy” Bob Orton cheating at cards, which led to the next match.

*“Cowboy” Bob Orton vs. Jimmy “Superfly” Snuka w/Captain Lou Albano*
It’s always shocking to me how Randy Orton really looks nothing like his father. Maybe a bit in the eyes but that’s really it. I googled his mom and he doesn’t look much like her either. This match was fine.
Winner: Jimmy “Superfly” Snuka

The infamous Jake “the Snake” Roberts promo. 

*Jim “the Anvil” Neidhart vs. Jake “the Snake” Roberts w/Damian*
Kudos to the Anvil for trying his best to make anything out of the train wreck he was facing. But he could only do so much when Roberts started jerking Damian off as if it was his own penis then rolling around the ring and making out with it.

(So they called the audible and combined the main event with the previous match to try salvage something)

*Jim “the Anvil” Neidhart & King Kong Bundy w/Michael Henry vs. Jake “the Snake Roberts” & the former Yokozuna w/Damian*
Roberts still did a lot more in this match that the former Yokozuna. I’m sure the unprotected chair shots he kept taking did wonders for his condition. Yoko just stood on the ring apron while Neidhart and Bundy had their way with Roberts. I wonder if they were letting their frustrations with Jake out and were shooting? I know Yoko couldn’t do much in his prime years earlier so his lack of involvement isn’t surprising.
Winners: Jim “the Anvil” Neidhart & King Kong Bundy
Jake Roberts couldn’t even manage a DDT on Michael Henry (whom I’m told was promoter Bill Stone) after the match.

It famously fades to black with Yokozuna checking over Jake, who’s laying in the ring.
*___*
While the undercard was pretty bad nothing was offensively OH MY GOD terrible. I wouldn’t expect anything more from all of these way past their prime guys. I guess since I didn’t pay for the show I couldn’t hate on it as much as others. The notorious commentary by Randy Rosenbloom was bad…but a year later WCW had Mark Madden on their show. I guess he at least knew the names of basic wrestling movies but Rosenbloom was nowhere near as offensive to the ears. I think the ring announcer stumbling all over some of his lines was worse and Dutch Mandells constant reminders that the talent was all old and past their prime was really off-putting too.

The main event and all the stuff surrounding Jake Roberts was sad and tough to watch. The promo lived up to the legend surrounding it. The match was terrible until Jake started doing all the stuff with the snake, then it became jaw-dropping. I’m really surprised he didn’t start vomiting in the ring. I can only imagine being one of the 29,000 people who ordered the pay per views and their confusion as to what he was talking about in that promo and what was wrong with him in the ring. 22 years later you can only question how he’s the sole living member of the main event. 

I was watching a direct rip of the pay per view on VHS that someone put on YouTube. It looked about fifteen years older than it was. 

I liked that there were so many open references to WWF and WCW past and (at the time) present. Even when they weren’t supposed to; like calling Luke & Butch “the former Bushwakers”, Marty Jannetty as “the Rocker” and Yokozuna as “the former Yokozuna”. You don’t see that anymore. At least not without someone suing someone else. WCW and WWF were to busy with each other at the time.

So what’s worse? This or WCWs ‘New Blood Rising’? New Blood Rising has held the mantel of the worst pay per view I’ve ever seen for quite a while and by a landslide it still holds the trophy high. That show was part of a multi-million dollar national promotion with years of history and some great talent on its roster. This was just sad. Usually you could get a veteran match or two on an indie show that makes for a quick nostalgia pop and maybe a feel good moment. But an entire card of (let’s be honest) mostly b-players from fifteen or twenty years earlier was a bad idea from the start. Most of the really marketable veterans were still under contract to WCW at the time. But what’s a worse display; Jake Roberts in the main event or Jeff Hardy at Victory Road? That one’s a lot harder to decide. Victory Road had a lot more profile behind it as TNA was still hot at the time and Hardy was challenging for the companies top title. But Jake was a lot worse for wear at this show. I’m going to give it to Jake here. Both guys had obvious problems but TNA had the wherewithal to cut Hardys match to 88 seconds rather than roll with it and salvage it as best they could. 

There were plans for there to be more Heroes of Wrestling shows but it fell ten thousand short of the forty thousand pay per view buys they were hoping for.


----------



## adamclark52

Juggalo Championship Wrestling “Bloodymania VIII” 
July 26th, 2014 
From the Gathering of the Juggalos in Thornville, Ohio 
Commentators: Shaggy 2 Dope and Kevin Gill 

Steel Cage Match 
*Kongo Kong vs. Necro Butcher *
This was pretty bad and boring. It was too close to “real wrestling” for a Necro Butcher match. 
Winner: Kongo Kong 

*Jimmy Jacobs, Breyer Wellington & Haters w/the Butler vs. Shockwave, Weed Man, Zack Gowan & Hyzaya *
Shockwave is a robot and he was the highlight of the match in my eyes. Sadly he didn’t get much action in this mediocre sloppy match and went out when Jimmy Jacobs splashed him with water. Thankfully Zack Gowan was able to reboot him. 
Winners: Shockwave, Weed Man, Zack Gowan & Hyzaya 

TLC Match for the JCW Tag Team Championships 
*The Ring Rydas vs. the Hooligans (champions) *
Four fine physical specimens in the ring here. It was a pretty match but it was actually not bad. Considering the damage they did to their bodies right from the get go it was surprising they were able to keep going. 
Winners: the Ring Rydas (new JCW Tag Team Champions) 

Unlucky 13 Juggalos Bring The Weapons Royal Rumble 
*Featuring Austin Bradley, Darkstorm, Jesse Amato, Jewells Malone, John Wayne Murdoch, Josh Crow, Markus Crane, Moshpit Mike, Ron Mathis, Ruff Crossing, Smokey C, Strict-9 and Terex *
My DVD was defective so I missed like twenty minutes of this match. When it came in the ring was a mess of blood and weapons. That’s too bad because I really wanted to see this one. 
Winner: Moshpit Mike 

Violent J inducts 2 Tuff Tony into the JCW Hall of Fame. It was 3:30am on the final of four days at the Gathering and both of them were completely fucked up so it made for quite the engaging speeches. 

Violent J replaces Shaggy 2 Dope on commentary. 

"Squirm for the Worm "
*Officer Colt Cabana vs. the Boogeyman *
Boogeyman looked terrifying here, like he'd been partying harder than anyone at the Gathering of the Juggalos but was still ready to go. The match was like five minutes of nothing. 
Winner: the Boogeyman 

Intergender Tag Team Match 
*Shane Mercer & Heidi Lovelace vs. Mad Man Pondo & Crazy Mary Dobson *
Crazy Mary took a fucking beating in this one. That’s about it. 
Winner: Mad Man Pondo & Crazy Mary Dobson 

For the JCW Heavyweight Championship 
*Tommy Dreamer vs. 2 Tough Tony (champion) *
This wasn’t a very good match at all and the show ended on a definite downer. 
Winner: 2 Tough Tony 
*__*
This show sucked. That’s the nicest way I can say it. It was filmed at 3 in the morning on the last day of the Gathering of the Juggalos (as all Bloodymanias are for some reason) and everyone involved (wrestlers, commentators and audience) had been partying for four straight days. If you take that into consideration it wasn’t that bad. I was really only disappointed that the Bloody Rumble was entirely cut from the DVD. But I got to see Shockwave the wrestling robot! 

That’s it. That’s all I’ve got.


----------



## adamclark52

JCW “Bloodymania 10”
July 22nd, 2016
From the Gathering of the Juggalos in Thornsville, Ohio
Commentators: Kevin Gill and Shaggy 2 Dope

*Hood Ninja Isaiah vs. Shane Mercer vs. Warchild vs. Matt Cross*
This one started out pretty slow and normal but once it got into a higher gear it was passable. Matt Cross was as boring as usual. I never can understand that guys indie cred. But I really liked Warchild.
Winner: Warchild

*Samantha Heights vs. Crazy Mary Dobson*
I thought Crazy Mary was in WWE by this point? Must have been one of her last indie shows? This was a pretty brutal match and I actually enjoyed it. Samantha Heights was really good too.
Winner: Crazy Mary Dobson

Hardcore Match
*Chuey Martinez vs. Moshpit Mike vs. Madman Pondo*
Special Referee: Necro Butcher
This was a complete train wreck but it was enjoyable. It ended way too soon.
Winner: Chuey Martinez
Madman Pondo gives props to his up and coming competitors.

*Officer Colt Cabana vs. Swaggle*
This was about as good as you’d expect it to be. There were a few funny parts.
Winner: Swaggle

*2 Tuff Tony & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ruff Crossing & Shigahiro*
I completely zoned out during this one.
Winners: 2 Tuff Tony & Tommy Dreamer

Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the JCW World Tag Team Championships
*Viking War Party vs. the Hooligans w/? vs. the Ring Rydas vs. Super Strong Tiger & Spider Monkey (champions)*
This was another trainwreck but there was so much going on and so many guys involved that it was impossible to keep track of everything or to get bored. There were a couple pretty good spots with the Ring Rydas getting the bulk of the attention.
Winners: the Ring Rydas (new JCW World Tag Champions)

Rude Boy is inducted into the JCW Hall of Fame by JCW commissioner Violent J.

*Violent J., 2-Tuff Tony & Rude Boy vs. the ******** w/?*
This was J.’s first match in eight years and Rude Boys final match and the only people more bored than me were most of the crowd.
Winners: Violent J., 2-Tuff Tony & Rude Boy

For the JCW World Heavyweight Championship
*Kongo Kong (champion) vs. Willie Mack vs. Jeff Hardy*
Jeff looked pretty out of it as he made his way to the ring (I mean _it was_ Jeff Hardy at 4am on the final day at the Gathering of the Juggalos) but then he botched a move right at the beginning and landed right on his head and he was out of it. The other two did their best to salvage the match.
Winner: Kongo Kong
*___*
This show went through many-a ups and downs. The first half was actually good. But then the match with Tommy Dreamer just sucked the life out of me and I was almost done. The TLC match came along and breathed life back into it before the match with the ******** put me back to sleep. Then there was the last match, which required my full attention to see if it was another one of those classic Jeff Hardy disasters. It wasn’t as bad as Victory Road 2011 but it was something. Overall it was a good show that was just held down by two matches that really dragged.

As far as I know this was the final Bloodymania. JCW is still going.

I'm not sure why Abyss was on the cover of the DVD because he sure as heck wasn't on the show.

Apparently Hardy did even more fucked up things after the show ended:









Video: Jeff Hardy Causes Bizarre Scene at Bloodymania 10


TNA star Jeff Hardy was at last night’s Bloodymania 10 indie event in which he caused quite the scene. A reader, courtesy of WrestleZone, who was live at the event sent in the following statement and video of Hardy’s bizarre antics. You can check them out here: I attended Bloodymania 10 tonight...




wrestling-edge.com







> I attended Bloodymania 10 tonight at the Gathering of the Juggalos, and Jeff Hardy was involved in the main event. He botched several moves over the course of the match, including one that caused several people to be concerned for his well being. After the match Jeff went on a rampage and continuously set up tables and ladders and began drop kicking or just generally attacking and destroying the chairs and ladders. He also took a cardboard cutout of Arnold Schwarzenegger and climbed up a ladder with it, then pointed to the sky, I assume he thought it was a person he thought was dead. It was just a trainwreck of a moment for him


----------



## The Boss of PW

I invite you all to subscribe to my official YouTube channel where you can enjoy hours upon hours of Independent Professional Wrestling including matches, interviews and seminars with legendary wrestlers from WWE, NWA, WCW, ECW and TNA.
"The Boss" of Pro Wrestling official YouTube channel.


----------

